# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2014



## Vince (1 Set 2014 às 01:09)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## StormRic (1 Set 2014 às 12:33)

Bom dia

Carcavelos mantém-se fresco, já ontem não houve calor, as temperaturas nocturnas foram bem inferiores a 20º. A brisa marítima de SO a condicionar localmente. Neblina permanente sobre o mar, não se vê o horizonte nem o Cabo Espichel, a Caparica mal se vislumbra, fora isso o céu está limpo. A afluência à praia é curiosamente elevada, o parque de estacionamento para um dia de semana de manhã está bastante preenchido, como "termómetro" penso que está mais ligado ao calor que se sente para o interior e em Lisboa. Para local fresco neste momento é o ideal, incluindo a água do mar...

Fica aqui a despedida do Agosto com o último pôr-do-sol sobre os edifícios de Cascais. Ilustra também uma característica dos últimos dias, a formação de virga nas nuvens médias tipo altocumulus e a neblina sobre o mar (nesta vista situa-se, claro, além dos edifícios).





À medida que os raios de sol vão atravessando sucessivas camadas com diferentes índices de refracção, vão sendo deixadas para trás faixas despegadas do disco solar com característicos laivos verdes:





Ainda de ontem, domingo dia 31 de Agosto, ao nascer do sol, altocumulus com virga deslocando-se de SO para NE vagarosamente. Também se nota ligeiros _castelhanus_.


----------



## david 6 (1 Set 2014 às 13:45)

por aqui *34.5ºC*


----------



## StormRic (1 Set 2014 às 13:55)

david 6 disse:


> por aqui *34.5ºC*



 aqui está cerca de 10 graus a menos do que isso! A neblina está a retroceder, já se vê melhor a Caparica e o cabo Espichel e a Arrábida também. Ouve-se roncos de aviso de nevoeiro mas daqui não se vê.


----------



## lsalvador (1 Set 2014 às 14:11)

Tomar neste momento com 37,1º aparente 39º


----------



## DaniFR (1 Set 2014 às 14:17)

Boa tarde

Por aqui, o dia segue quente com *33,6ºC*.  

Mínima de *14,1ºC*. 

A estação da Lousã já vai com 36,3ºC, e máxima de 37,1ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Set 2014 às 14:55)

Boa tarde.

Setembro começa da melhor forma. 

Actuais *30,9ºC*, tendo a mínima ficado na casa dos *16ºC*.

28% de humidade e 1015 hPa de pressão. Vento muito fraco a fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Set 2014 às 15:11)

31,7ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2014 às 16:23)

28,6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2014 às 16:34)

Às 14UTC Valdonas, Tomar liderava com uns tórridos *39,3ºC*.

Alvega deve andar com temperatura semelhante, ou até mesmo superior,a estação voltou a ficar off.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2014 às 16:59)

*29,6ºC* e *31%* HR.


----------



## david 6 (1 Set 2014 às 17:26)

maxima de *37.5ºC* 

agora sigo com *36.6ºC* e 27% HR


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2014 às 17:27)

Curioso, a temperatura estabilizou nos *29,5ºC*.


----------



## rozzo (1 Set 2014 às 18:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Curioso, a temperatura estabilizou nos *29,5ºC*.



Terá sido quando se deu a rotação do vento mais para o quadrante Norte?

A partir daí a temperatura na maior parte das estações da linha de Cascais subiu para valores acima dos 30º, que ainda se mantêm. Antes da rotação do vento, a brisa de SW ia mantendo as coisas mais mornas nessa faixa costeira.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2014 às 18:38)

rozzo disse:


> Terá sido quando se deu a rotação do vento mais para o quadrante Norte?
> 
> A partir daí a temperatura na maior parte das estações da linha de Cascais subiu para valores acima dos 30º, que ainda se mantêm. Antes da rotação do vento, a brisa de SW ia mantendo as coisas mais mornas nessa faixa costeira.



Sim quando rodou para NO, a temperatura subiu, alias a máxima foi registada a uma hora pouco habitual, pelo menos por estas bandas.

Resumo de hoje( o valor de humidade será batido).







Interessante o que se passou nesta madrugada em termos de humidade, valores muitos baixos.







_*Dados oriundos do datalogger.*_


----------



## rozzo (1 Set 2014 às 18:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim quando rodou para NO, a temperatura subiu, alias a máxima foi registada a uma hora pouco habitual, pelo menos por estas bandas.



Sim, aí mais a Oeste, menos abrigado da costa ocidental, será mais raro picos de temperatura a esta hora, geralmente quando entra este "varrer" de NW já está em clara queda por aí.

Ali nas praias a partir do Estoril (mais ou menos) em direção a Lisboa é que é bastante frequente durante estes episódios as máximas darem-se depois das 17-18h, com a rotação do vento à chegada da Nortada, que ainda tem um percurso maior sobre terra.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Set 2014 às 18:43)

Hoje mais um dia quente, com máxima de *35.3ºC*.

Neste momento ainda com *32.6ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## homem do mar (1 Set 2014 às 18:47)

Boas por aqui máxima de 33.9 por agora 31.1


----------



## StormRic (1 Set 2014 às 18:50)

rozzo disse:


> Sim, aí mais a Oeste, menos abrigado da costa ocidental, será mais raro picos de temperatura a esta hora, geralmente quando entra este "varrer" de NW já está em clara queda por aí.
> 
> Ali nas praias a partir do Estoril (mais ou menos) em direção a Lisboa é que é bastante frequente durante estes episódios as máximas darem-se depois das 17-18h, com a rotação do vento à chegada da Nortada, que ainda tem um percurso maior sobre terra.



Exacto, é o que está a acontecer aqui em Carcavelos! Agora é que está bom na praia.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2014 às 18:53)

De certa forma, é o mesmo que acontece no Algarve, mas claro que o disparo térmico é tenue, comparativamente ao algarvio. 

Aqui já arrefece bem, sigo com *25,9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (1 Set 2014 às 19:07)

por aqui *32.0ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2014 às 20:04)

*22,8ºc*


----------



## StormRic (1 Set 2014 às 20:27)

Em Carcavelos neste momento vê-se a neblina a regressar ao horizonte, o sol pôs-se por trás.
Temperatura agradável (deve estar à volta de 26º, não tenho instrumento de medição nem localização adequados), vento fraco e... boas ondas!


----------



## DaniFR (1 Set 2014 às 20:59)

*22ºC*

Máxima: *35,4ºC*
Mínima: *14,1ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Set 2014 às 21:44)

Máxima de 31,8ºC uma máxima superior a qualquer uma do mês de Agosto que não passei dos 30ºC.

Neste momento 21,8ºC e vento fraco de NWW.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2014 às 21:48)

*21,2ºC* e *61 %* *HR*


----------



## fsl (1 Set 2014 às 21:54)

Em Nova-Oeiras, dia de Verão; Tmax superior a qualquer dia de Agosto :

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 01-09-14  21:44)
Temperatura: 	23.7°C 
Humidade: 	57%  
Ponto de Orvalho: 	14.6°C 
Vento: 	4.8 km/hr NW
Pressão: 	1012.9 mb
Precipitação Hoje: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Ano: 	 506.0mm
Wind chill: 	 23.7°C 
Indíce THW: 	 24.0°C 
Indíce Calor: 	 24.0°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX
Temperatura: 	 16.4°C às   7:15 	 32.2°C às 17:19
Humidade: 	 26%  às  16:29 	 81%  às   2:18
Ponto de Orvalho: 	 7.8°C às  19:22 	 17.2°C às  10:40
Pressão: 	 1011.7mb  às  18:06 	 1015.1mb  às   9:41
Precipitação mais intensa: 		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento: 		 32.2 km/hr  às  20:02
Menor Sensação Térmica: 	 16.7°C às   6:11 	
Maior Indíce Calor 		 31.7°C às  17:17


----------



## david 6 (1 Set 2014 às 22:18)

*24.3ºC* por aqui


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2014 às 06:52)

Boas,

*17,7ºC* e *91 %* HR.


----------



## Maria Papoila (2 Set 2014 às 09:47)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês está céu azul, corre uma brisa bem ligeira e o termómetro marca 21,5º. Manhã agradável 

EDIT 11h56m: Via a Webcam para a Ericeira e que dia fantástico sem nortada e mar _glass_. É Setembro no seu esplendor!


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2014 às 13:52)

*23,4ºC* e *70 %* HR


----------



## homem do mar (2 Set 2014 às 14:18)

Boas mínima de 20.3


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2014 às 15:04)

Bom dia

Nevoeiro pela madrugada e início da manhã. 





Agora, início da tarde, está neblina espessa sobre o mar, muito húmido. Vento Oeste fresco. As ondas ouviram-se bem toda a noite e continuam agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2014 às 18:07)

Boas tardes,

Resumo dos últimos dias, hoje, dia bem diferente do de ontem, os dados não enganam.


----------



## david 6 (2 Set 2014 às 18:12)

minima: 16.0ºC
maxima: *33.1ºC*
actual: 30.2ºC 50% HR


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2014 às 20:28)

*19,6ºC* e *89 %* HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2014 às 20:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> *19,6ºC* e *89 %* HR.



Muito bom grande na temperatura .


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2014 às 21:05)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Muito bom grande na temperatura .



Já vai nos 19,0ºC, sabe bem este fresco.


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2014 às 22:02)

Ao amanhecer em Carcavelos não se via o Forte nem a praia, como mostrei em outra mensagem.
Depois o dia ficou bonito com céu limpo mas com neblina sobre o mar, apareceram à tarde uns cirros dispersos e ao poente nuvens altas e médias, apressadas, deslocando-se de SO para NE, com Virga como já tem sido usual nos últimos três dias:


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2014 às 22:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> Resumo dos últimos dias, hoje, dia bem diferente do de ontem, os dados não enganam.



O máximo de humidade hoje aí, por volta das 7 horas, coincide com a altura em que o nevoeiro estava mais espesso aqui na praia, mesmo antes de o sol nascer.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2014 às 22:30)

StormRic disse:


> O máximo de humidade hoje aí, por volta das 7 horas, coincide com a altura em que o nevoeiro estava mais espesso aqui na praia, mesmo antes de o sol nascer.



No post não falei no nevoeiro, mas a essa hora entrou nevoeiro aqui em Alcabideche, durou uns 5 minutos, a própria serra "desapareceu", depois voltou tudo ao normal.


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2014 às 23:07)

Comparação do poente de hoje:





com o de ontem:









Hoje já não havia cordão de nuvens baixas para além de Cascais, como aconteceu ontem (que depois veio a tocar a costa dando origem ao nevoeiro), só neblina. Curiosamente as andorinhas que nidificam na Mata dos Ingleses e edifícios contíguos estavam muito mais activas ontem do que hoje.


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2014 às 01:18)

Nevoeiro a formar-se antes da meia-noite, ao poente da Lua sob as estrelas:





hoje foi mais cedo.


----------



## Maria Papoila (3 Set 2014 às 10:09)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês céu bastante nublado não há quase vento e o termómetro marca 21º.

EDIT 10h48m: Estão a cair grossas pingas de chuva agora


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Set 2014 às 11:53)

Chuvisca por aqui, com céu encoberto.


----------



## david 6 (3 Set 2014 às 13:31)

26.7ºC 64% HR e ceu encoberto, esta mais escuro a Sul e´um aguaceiro fraco que se ve no radar


----------



## david 6 (3 Set 2014 às 17:37)

minima: *15.6ºC*
maxima: *28.7ºC*
actual: *26.8ºC* 56% HR ceu muito nublado, esta um bocado abafado


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2014 às 18:32)

david 6 disse:


> minima: *15.6ºC*
> maxima: *28.7ºC*
> actual: *26.8ºC* 56% HR ceu muito nublado, esta um bocado abafado



Por aqui a nebulosidade está a 7/8, é uma camada bastante regular e fina de estrato-cumulus que deixa passar o sol. Neblina em todo o horizonte. Vento fraco. Tempo fresco, temperatura a rondar os 23º.


----------



## Maria Papoila (3 Set 2014 às 20:02)

Tarde extremamente agradável. às 17h30 algum vento e 24º. No _roof top bar_ do Hotel Chiado. Assim:


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Set 2014 às 21:39)

Boa noite,

Sigo com céu encoberto, *21,1ºC* e *88 %* HR.

Sauna.


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2014 às 22:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Sigo com céu encoberto, *21,1ºC* e *88 %* HR.
> 
> Sauna.



O "cobertor" de nuvens não deixa arrefecer, vento fraco, humidade alta...


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Set 2014 às 10:16)

Aqui no Marquês céu cheio de nuvens mas a temperatura está simpática 22º e está pouco vento.


----------



## david 6 (4 Set 2014 às 11:46)

24.9ºC parcialmente nublado e vento fraco


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Set 2014 às 12:37)

Hoje
Máxima 31 | Mínima 14 °C
actual:31.2 °C

Ontem
Máxima 30.6 | Mínima 18.1 °C

O dia de ontem foi marcado por nebulosidade praticamente o dia inteiro.
Hoje o sol vai espreitando por entre as nuvens.


----------



## miguel (4 Set 2014 às 13:26)

Boas

A mínima por aqui foi de 18,4ºC

Agora estão 22,4ºC, 80%Hr, 1015,9hpa e vento fraco de SW

Venha rápido Domingo


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2014 às 14:26)

Boas,

*24,3ºC* e *59%* HR.
_______

A previsão para a madrugada de Domingo continua brutal, 1200 de _cape_ e -5 de _li_ aqui na zona.
O litoral também merece umas trovoadas valentes.


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2014 às 17:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> *24,3ºC* e *59%* HR.
> _______
> ...



Estou mais do que pronto! Desta vez tenho que arranjar um local de onde cubra 360º.

Hoje a madrugada e amanhecer foram férteis em neblinas e nevoeiros com belos céus. Não faltaram restos de cumulus a oeste e formação de _*contrails*_. O vento era surpreendentemente nulo, nem uma folha mexia, mas as nuvens baixas deslocavam-se de SO para NE. Já mostro mais fotos dentro de momentos.
Nesta é visível um rolo de nevoeiro na Costa da Caparica com a Arrábida a espreitar por trás e a neblina que se acumula devido à inversão térmica numa depressão do terreno entre o Forte de S.Julião da Barra e a Quinta de S.Gonçalo. No tempo frio este campo recebe geada forte.




O Bugio foi "engolido" pelo nevoeiro:




Antes do nascer do sol, uma camada de nevoeiro escuro apareceu no horizonte e foi aproximando-se rapidamente da costa.




Cumulus a "ensaiar":









Para a tarde já quase tudo tinha sido limpo restando apenas áreas de finos altocumulus que pouco filtram o sol e se deslocam céleres de OSO para ENE. Céu bem azul, mantém-se uma neblina fina e luminosa sobre o oceano que diminui a visibilidade para a Costa da Caparica e Cabo. Vento de Oeste fraco a moderado. Sensação térmica agradável.


----------



## david 6 (4 Set 2014 às 17:27)

minima: *15.5ºC*
maxima: *30.1ºC*
actual: *29.2ºC* vento em geral fraco e ceu pouco nublado


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2014 às 18:58)

Boa tarde

Sigo com *22,7ºC* e *68%* HR.

Na próxima madrugada regressam as inversões nos sitios do costume, depois teremos  tempo de sul até perder vista.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2014 às 23:42)

18,5ºc
87% hr
Vento nulo (uma raridade)


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2014 às 23:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> 18,5ºc
> 87% hr
> Vento nulo (uma raridade)



Também aqui em Carcavelos, nem mexe uma folha, ao pôr-do-sol no Forte ainda soprava fraco mas logo depois caíu completamente.


----------



## david 6 (5 Set 2014 às 04:01)

14.6ºC e vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2014 às 06:49)

Bom dia,

15,8ºC e 96% HR


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Set 2014 às 09:09)

Em vésperas de chuva (ou não) convém fazer uma verificação das estações .







Vento fraco de norte e 20,1ºC.


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Set 2014 às 09:57)

Bom dia,
Hoje o céu está azul, algum vento e o termómetro marca 21,5º. A "olho nu" nada deixa adivinhar chuva para o fim-de-semana.


----------



## joselamego (5 Set 2014 às 10:01)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Bom dia,
> Hoje o céu está azul, algum vento e o termómetro marca 21,5º. A "olho nu" nada deixa adivinhar chuva para o fim-de-semana.




Mas a chuva virá este fim semana, começa sábado...


----------



## david 6 (5 Set 2014 às 14:30)

*28.8ºC* ceu limpo e vento fraco
tambem ja fui verificar o meu pluviometro e está tudo em ordem para começar a festa amanhã


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2014 às 16:17)

Dia bem agradável.
T.actual: *25,0ºC*


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2014 às 17:04)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Bom dia,
> Hoje o céu está azul, algum vento e o termómetro marca 21,5º. A "olho nu" nada deixa adivinhar chuva para o fim-de-semana.



Foi precisamente isso que eu pensei ao ver como o dia amanheceu hoje e assim continuou.  Nada de nevoeiros ou neblinas espessas e nada de nuvens, nada para mostrar portanto.
Ontem ao crepúsculo viam-se as últimas nuvens e, mesmo sob o luar de um quarto crescente, a visibilidade astronómica era razoável devido à transparência da atmosfera. Aqui fica a visão desde o Forte de S.Julião da Barra na direcção do poente vendo-se Cascais, Mercúrio, Saturno, Marte e duas estrelas de primeira magnitude, Antares e Arcturus, bem como os últimos cirros bem distantes a dissiparem-se. Sobre a Serra de Sintra havia algumas nuvens teimando em formar um "capacete", depois mostro.





Neste momento um perfeito dia de verão com céu limpo e vento fraco mas mantém-se uma fina neblina luminosa sobre o horizonte do mar a revelar a humidade relativamente elevada.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2014 às 17:22)

Dados de hoje.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Set 2014 às 17:30)

Hoje
Máxima:35  
Mínima:18 °C
Humidade: 36%

actual: 32.7 °C


----------



## Microburst (5 Set 2014 às 19:07)

E devagarinho, muito devagarinho, lá vai descendo a pressão atmosférica, estando por esta altura nos 1015,5hpa. 

Por Cacilhas à beira-Tejo plantada a temperatura encontra-se nos 22,4ºC, 87%HR e vento fraco a moderado de O/SO (248º).


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 03:10)

Boa noite

A nebulosidade baixa começou a aumentar ao início da noite. Aqui entrou sob a forma de nevoeiros mas que já levantaram. Céu nublado a 6/8 neste momento, aparentemente por cumulus e nuvens médias de SSO.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 06:31)

Bom dia

Já chove em Carcavelos, um aguaceiro curto mas de pingos grossos! Início às 6:20 e fim às 6:28. Já molhou bem e fez poças. Vento de Sul fraco.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 07:01)

Após a chuva houve uma aberta podendo ver-se cumulus e alguns cirros:





07:00 Neste momento o céu está encoberto por camada de estratos, ar muito húmido, cheiro a maresia. Horizonte de SO completamente fechado. Corresponde a uma mancha de eco no radar a dirigir-se para Cascais.

07:15 Bastante escuro do lado de Cascais mas aberto aqui, muita neblina, cirros e altocumulus por cima dos estratos que neste momento são esparsos. Deve estar a chover fraco em Cascais.





As gaivotas já voaram para Leste, agora voltaram para Oeste.

07:30 Volta a fechar aqui mas os estratos são pouco consistentes, o aspecto dominante é a intensa neblina, muita humidade, mal se distinguem os contornos das nuvens.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 07:40)

O céu ilumina-se para SO com a luz amarelada do nascer do sol, deve haver nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical a caminho, na imagem de satélite algumas já deram entrada mais para o litoral norte.






7:56 Está a ficar um céu pesado para Oeste, chove bem (?) em Cascais. Mesmo assim está tudo com um aspecto difuso devido à neblina. Vento de Sueste agora.

Está a ser enviada muita humidade para o interior...


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2014 às 07:56)

Boas,

20,2
1,3 mm

As células tem entrado com maior frequência na zona Oeste.
A estação amadora de Santa Cruz já vai nos 7 mm.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 08:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 20,2
> 1,3 mm
> ...



Bom dia, foi isso que me pareceu, aqui depois daquele primeiro aguaceiro ainda não voltou a chover, mas para Oeste está bem carregado.

Está a organizar-se uma linha a Oeste, desloca-se para ENE mas vão nascendo células mais para SO.





Entrou uma boa célula na zona da Figueira da Foz.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2014 às 08:37)

Muito nevoeiro neste momento.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (6 Set 2014 às 08:38)

Chove com intensidade em Casa de Silveira,  Famões!


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 08:39)

Não voltou a chover aqui. O céu está aberto e estriado de cirros. Cumulus no horizonte sul e sudoeste, tudo bem misturado com neblina, a oeste continua mais escuro. As gaivotas decidiram-se por ir para Leste. Devem estar a ver o que lá vem.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (6 Set 2014 às 08:43)

Chuva torrencial Agora!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Set 2014 às 09:06)

0,6 mm, já deu para sujar ainda mais os carros que aquilo que já estavam .

21,1ºC e 98% .


----------



## jonekko (6 Set 2014 às 09:09)

Pela Ramada choveu com intensidade durante alguns instantes. Agora chove fraco e não está tão escuro como há pouco.


----------



## Thomar (6 Set 2014 às 10:19)

Bom dia! 

Cai uma aguaceiro com intensidade por aqui!


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Set 2014 às 10:39)

Por aqui já se avista a instabilidade ao longe, mas só lá para a tarde é que deverá chover alguma coisa, até agora só caiu uns chuviscos .

24.3 °C
Humidade-89%
Chuva-1.27 mm

edit: 11:45- a trovoada já se começa a ouvir, mas nada que assuste para já.
o sol continua bem quente...


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2014 às 12:36)

Boas,

Por aqui: Nuvens baixas/Nevoeiro, *22,7ºC* e *93%* HR e *1,5 mm*

Segundo o Radar ha trovoada la para os lados de Abrantes.
__________

Espero trovoada para  a proxima madrugada, vamos ver.


----------



## david 6 (6 Set 2014 às 12:38)

por aqui 1.7mm de momento nao chove, que belo dia


----------



## squidward (6 Set 2014 às 12:47)

Cai um aguaceiro forte e fez já um trovão.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Set 2014 às 12:49)

O céu vai mudando de padrão, vamos lá ver o que virá pela tarde e noite. Estão 22,0ºC e 95% .


----------



## david 6 (6 Set 2014 às 12:57)

acabou de cair um aguaceiro + forte subiu para 3.2mm


----------



## david 6 (6 Set 2014 às 13:07)

trovoada a NE, foi o aguaceiro que por aqui passou ganhou agora potencia para trovada


----------



## dASk (6 Set 2014 às 13:18)

Boa tarde! aqui pela Moita também tem chovido bem tipica chuva de ares tropicais  sigo com *6mm*!


----------



## MSantos (6 Set 2014 às 13:24)

Boas!

Tempo de aguaceiros aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, alternando com períodos em que o Sol brilha.

Que maravilha de tempo!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Set 2014 às 13:55)

:assobio:


----------



## david 6 (6 Set 2014 às 14:08)

estas ouvi bem à pouco


----------



## Gilmet (6 Set 2014 às 14:16)

Boa tarde.

Dia enfadonho, sem muita chuva, embora húmido. 

Sigo com 22,2ºC após mínima de *20,7ºC*.

90% de humidade e 1015 hPa de pressão. Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Set 2014 às 14:18)

Aguaceiros moderados á hora de almoço renderam até agora- 9.4 mm
26.4 °C


----------



## AndréGM22 (6 Set 2014 às 15:49)

Aguaceiros forte por volta das 9 da manhã aqui pela Região de Vila Franca de Xira, por enquanto o tempo mantem-se abafado com algumas nuvens altas.

Esperemos para ver o que o fim da tarde e a noite nos trazem, esperemos ouvir uns bons roncos :P


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (6 Set 2014 às 16:46)

Boas.
Quero dar novamente as boas-vindas a todos!
Sei que já não venho aqui à muito tempo mas espero voltar partilhar aqui com vocês os meus relatos.
Aqui pelo inicio da manhã caiu um forte aguaceiro mas depois até agora o céu encontra-se muito nublado.
Pelas imagens de satélite parece que se aproxima uma grande mancha de nebulosidade.
Nas imagens de radar dá para ver a formação de células a caminho da zona de Lisboa/Setúbal.


----------



## squidward (6 Set 2014 às 16:52)

Ouvi agora um "rimbombar" forte de uma trovoada. 
Muito escuro a N/NW e E.


----------



## Mix (6 Set 2014 às 17:03)

Bem que dia hoje  passam todas por aqui hoje...

Muita chuva e trovoada desde as 11h, parando por espaços de tempo.. 

Neste momento chove torrencial com trovoada desde á 15 minutos.. 

tanta chuva.... Impressionante..


----------



## david 6 (6 Set 2014 às 17:28)

tou um bocado desiludido para esta tarde tem passado tudo ao lado agora, vou com 3.9mm

PS: vem ai um belo bicho para a noite


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Set 2014 às 17:37)

david 6 disse:


> tou um bocado desiludido para esta tarde tem passado tudo ao lado agora, vou com 3.9mm
> 
> PS: vem ai um belo bicho para a noite


Aqui tem sido pior nem um 1mm, é aquele bichinho no satelite que vem para a noite?


----------



## thunderstorm87 (6 Set 2014 às 17:39)

Boas tardes a todos.A minha antiga conta (Trovão Almada) não está acessivel.Após uma ausência ca estou de novo.Por aqui por Almada, tempo abafado e nublado.veremos o que reserva a noite.um abraço a todos.


----------



## squidward (6 Set 2014 às 17:46)

Aguaceiro forte neste momento sobre o Cartaxo


----------



## AndréGM22 (6 Set 2014 às 18:00)

Vem com bom ar


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 18:00)

Gilmet disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Dia enfadonho, sem muita chuva, embora húmido.
> 
> ...



O mesmo aqui por Carcavelos, mas o cenário do céu está a compôr-se para a noite


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 18:05)

Mário Barros disse:


> O céu vai mudando de padrão, vamos lá ver o que virá pela tarde e noite. Estão 22,0ºC e 95% .



Boa foto e bom local de observação! Tem cobertura para a chuva?


----------



## aqpcb (6 Set 2014 às 18:05)

Parece que ja esta a caminho e pelos visto vai entrar por Setubal


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Set 2014 às 18:30)

Que rica tarde tem sido por aqui, regada com aguaceiros fortes.
Uns 200 e tal litros de água já estão armazenados para rega do jardim, e espero ainda pelo que possa vir mais.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 18:33)

Aspecto majestoso do céu, aqui da "primeira linha", o vento está quase nulo, a célula desloca-se para NNE




traz actividade eléctrica, é pena ainda ser de dia


----------



## supercell (6 Set 2014 às 18:35)

Linda foto! Espetáculo.


----------



## david 6 (6 Set 2014 às 18:49)

Davidmpb disse:


> Aqui tem sido pior nem um 1mm, é aquele bichinho no satelite que vem para a noite?



sim este "bichinho"


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 18:51)

supercell disse:


> Linda foto! Espetáculo.



 obrigado, todo o horizonte de SE a ONO está agora a fechar-se, houve neblinas e nevoeiros a rastejar sobre o oceano perto do Cabo Espichel, desapareceram e apareceram manchas de nevoeiro coladas à Arrábida. Ainda não se ouve trovões.
 Eco laranja a dirigir-se para a península de Setúbal









19:03 Já chove no Cabo Espichel

19:08 Sesimbra/Setúbal está na trajectória do eco amarelo/laranja


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Set 2014 às 19:08)

Curioso, o site 112.pt mostra 1 ocorrência de inundação no Cartaxo e em Tomar e um deslizamento em Torres Novas. 











O Distrito de Santarém tem uma quantidade assinalável de despistes.


----------



## MSantos (6 Set 2014 às 19:10)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Boas tardes a todos.A minha antiga conta (Trovão Almada) não está acessivel.Após uma ausência ca estou de novo.Por aqui por Almada, tempo abafado e nublado.veremos o que reserva a noite.um abraço a todos.



Fala com a moderação, talvez consigam resolver o problema


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 19:15)

Célula a entrar na península de Setúbal









formação de nuvens sobre Cascais

19:18 chove fraco aqui em Carcavelos

19:21 Cortina de chuva do Cabo ao Risco (Sesimbra)

19:24 Célula de Sesimbra parece ter perdido força mas mantém-se na parte que se dirige a Setúbal. Estas células são arautos da grande massa que chegará mais tarde.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (6 Set 2014 às 19:21)

Bem fui agora à rua e o céu está a ficar com aspecto ameaçador a sul


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 19:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Curioso, o site 112.pt mostra 1 ocorrência de inundação no Cartaxo e em Tomar e um deslizamento em Torres Novas.
> 
> 
> O Distrito de Santarém tem uma quantidade assinalável de despistes.



O radar efectivamente mostra que passaram várias células fortes, algumas com ecos laranja ou vermelhos por toda a zona do vale do Tejo e áreas limítrofes.
Exemplo de um eco vermelho perto de Santarém, às 18H10


----------



## fhff (6 Set 2014 às 19:37)

Hoje o dia foi a apanhar uva para vinho, para ver se me adiantava à chuva. Consegui! Por Colares o dia foi calmo, bastante quente (26ºC). O Sol mostrou-se várias vezes e, pelo menos até às 17:00, não tinha chovido (excepto de madrugada). Dia agradável, mas bastante húmido. Quando me fiz à estrada, para o interior, era notória a diferença para o céu a Sul da Serra de Sintra, muito mais carregado. Sintra anda sempre ao contrário...


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 19:38)

Setúbal na trajectória de célula amarelo/laranja






19:35 Vista daqui de Carcavelos a Arrábida "desapareceu", o Cabo avista-se por trás da cortina de chuva, aqui caiem uns pingos.

19:45 Muito escuro para Leste sobre a Arrábida.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Set 2014 às 19:49)




----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 19:54)

Miguel96 disse:


>



Está sobre Setúbal agora, e vai célere





o que vem lá atrás é interessante 

Atenção litoral oeste da zona sul.

19:55 continua a chover fraco (pingos espaçados) em Carcavelos, vento nulo a fraco.


----------



## david 6 (6 Set 2014 às 20:00)

abrantes vai com 54mm!!!


----------



## AnDré (6 Set 2014 às 20:03)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por aqui já se avista a instabilidade ao longe, mas só lá para a tarde é que deverá chover alguma coisa, até agora só caiu uns chuviscos .



De manhã, por volta das 10h15, apanhei uma valente chuvada em Alcanena.




algarvio1980 disse:


> Curioso, o site 112.pt mostra 1 ocorrência de inundação no Cartaxo e em Tomar e um deslizamento em Torres Novas.



Às 18h40 apanhei um aguaceiro brutal ao 80-70km da A1 (sentido norte-sul), na zona de Pernes.
A auto-estrada estava completamente alagada. Ia a 50km/h e não se via nada.
Junto à auto-estrada os olivais e as culturas estava completamente alagadas! Há regiões no distrito de Santarém que estão há várias horas e levar com consecutivos aguaceiros fortes.

Santarém, Fonte Boa, com *15,6mm* na última hora.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Set 2014 às 20:04)

david 6 disse:


> abrantes vai com 54mm!!!



Não admira, grande parte das células que estão a afectar o interior do continente estão a nascer naquela zona.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 20:08)

Enquanto a chuva fraca continua aqui o céu mantém-se muito escuro para Leste e ameaçador para SO.
A caravela Vera Cruz regressa a Lisboa. Ainda não se vê a actividade eléctrica que vem lá.


----------



## aqpcb (6 Set 2014 às 20:12)

Acho que perdeu um puoco da sua potencia esta celula, aqui em Palmela apenas uns pigos, vamos ver como vai ser a maior da noite


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2014 às 20:12)

Boas,

Sigo com chuviscos e vento fraco de SO.
1,5 mm.

O ECM mantem a mesma previsão, trovoadas para a madrugada inteira, vamos ver.


----------



## Célia Salta (6 Set 2014 às 20:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Sigo com chuviscos e vento fraco de SO.
> 1,5 mm.
> ...



boas as trovoadas para a madrugada sao so para o litoral ou tb se estendem para o interior?


----------



## André Marquês (6 Set 2014 às 20:18)

E por estes lados começam a cair os primeiros pingos, vamos lá ver


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 20:19)

aqpcb disse:


> Acho que perdeu um puoco da sua potencia esta celula, aqui em Palmela apenas uns pigos, vamos ver como vai ser a maior da noite



Sim, perdeu rapidamente a potência, o eco agora não é mais do que verde, já quando entrou pelo Cabo e Sesimbra diminuiu bastante.
Julgo que o que vem atrás está a dissipar as células mais avançadas


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Set 2014 às 20:21)

AnDré disse:


> De manhã, por volta das 10h15, apanhei uma valente chuvada em Alcanena.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




É verdade por aqui tem caído uma valente chuvada, com as valas que já correm cheias, parou agora de chover á pouco.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 20:25)

celia salta disse:


> boas as trovoadas para a madrugada sao so para o litoral ou tb se estendem para o interior?



Eu acho que já vai alguma actividade eléctrica a caminho daí, a julgar pelo radar e pela imagem de satélite


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 20:37)

david 6 disse:


> abrantes vai com 54mm!!!



Onde viste esse registo?
Várias EMAs do IPMA devem estar com os pluviómetros entupidos e há muitos das RUEMA inoperacionais, uma pena...


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2014 às 20:38)

StormRic disse:


> Onde viste esse registo?
> Várias EMAs do IPMA devem estar com os pluviómetros entupidos e há muitos das RUEMA inoperacionais, uma pena...



É esta estação: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IABRANTE3

Vai nos 56 mm.

____

Já entravam umas células aqui por cascais...


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Set 2014 às 20:54)

Imenso calor e ainda não choveu nada em condições.

Máxima de 23,2ºC e de momento 20,7ºC e 98%.


----------



## david 6 (6 Set 2014 às 20:55)

pessoal e´ só para dizer que acabei de saber que entrei no curso  Meteorologia, Oceanografia e Geofísica em Lisboa  


PS: está a pingar


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Set 2014 às 20:58)

*Animação do rainrate desde as 10:00UTC*







*Animação da precipitação horária acumulada desde as 09:00UTC*


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 21:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> É esta estação: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IABRANTE3
> 
> Vai nos 56 mm.
> 
> ...



 não perdes pela demora...


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 21:04)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *Animação do rainrate desde as 10:00UTC*
> 
> *Animação da precipitação horária acumulada desde as 09:00UTC*



 excelente! Tenho que arranjar um programa para fazer estes GIFs.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Set 2014 às 21:08)

Eu tou para ver o que vai dar, de facto no satélite e radar tá bonito, mas só acredito quando tiver a cair, por mim podia cair pedra e tudo a ver a temperaturas descia pros 15ºC ou 16ºC.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 21:09)

david 6 disse:


> pessoal e´ só para dizer que acabei de saber que entrei no curso  Meteorologia, Oceanografia e Geofísica em Lisboa
> 
> 
> PS: está a pingar



Parabéns!!


----------



## david 6 (6 Set 2014 às 21:15)

StormRic disse:


> Parabéns!!



Obrigado


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 21:21)

Vento nulo em Carcavelos. Cerca de 21º. Ainda nada se avista de actividade eléctrica no horizonte de SE a Oeste. Movimento geral das nuvens de SSW. Alguns pingos esparsos.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (6 Set 2014 às 21:28)

david 6 disse:


> pessoal e´ só para dizer que acabei de saber que entrei no curso  Meteorologia, Oceanografia e Geofísica em Lisboa
> 
> 
> PS: está a pingar



Parabens pela entrada no curso.tudo a correr bem.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 21:34)

Aspecto do céu ao crepúsculo, uma hora atrás, virado na direcção de onde vem a actividade eléctrica esperada:





actividade nas últimas cinco horas:


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2014 às 21:35)

david 6 disse:


> pessoal e´ só para dizer que acabei de saber que entrei no curso  Meteorologia, Oceanografia e Geofísica em Lisboa



Boa! Parabéns, força nisso! 
____________________________

Por aqui tudo na mesma.
21,1ºC
1,5 mm

Bom carregamento, com aquela tonalidade terá certamente muita actividade electrica.


----------



## james (6 Set 2014 às 21:35)

david 6 disse:


> pessoal e´ só para dizer que acabei de saber que entrei no curso  Meteorologia, Oceanografia e Geofísica em Lisboa
> 
> 
> PS: está a pingar






Parabens !


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 21:54)

celia salta disse:


> boas as trovoadas para a madrugada sao so para o litoral ou tb se estendem para o interior?



Parece que a célula dissipou-se, só resta chuva fraca, parou completamente a actividade eléctrica. Agora talvez só de madrugada mesmo, com sorte...
Os únicos registos até às 21h eram sobre o mar, correspondendo á massa de células que vem a caminho.


----------



## Célia Salta (6 Set 2014 às 21:56)

StormRic disse:


> Parece que a célula dissipou-se, só resta chuva fraca, parou completamente a actividade eléctrica. Agora talvez só de madrugada mesmo, com sorte...
> Os únicos registos até às 21h eram sobre o mar, correspondendo á massa de células que vem a caminho.



Pelos vistos amanha ha mais


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 22:07)

celia salta disse:


> Pelos vistos amanha ha mais



Sim, certamente. Eu por aqui ainda espero apanhá-las de noite.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 22:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bom carregamento, com aquela tonalidade terá certamente muita actividade electrica.



Sim, actividade que está já bem captada em todos os detectores.










litoral oeste da zona sul já está com certeza a vê-la.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 22:23)

Se o que está nesta última imagem de radar se mantiver ao entrar em terra... é muita chuva!


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2014 às 22:31)

Celula valente a SO de Cascais, vai entrar aqui perto, vamos ver.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Set 2014 às 22:34)




----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 22:36)

Condições de visibilidade aqui em Carcavelos na direcção do radiante, de onde vêm as nuvens:


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Set 2014 às 22:38)

Céu nublado o dia todo por aqui, com precipitação fraca a moderada.

Aproxima-se uma noite possivelmente tempestuosa. Veremos


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Set 2014 às 22:45)

Boa noite!

Ainda não se vislumbra nada aqui por Carcavelos, apenas chuviscos... 
Parece que vai passar tudo a sul.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 22:52)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Ainda não se vislumbra nada aqui por Carcavelos, apenas chuviscos...
> Parece que vai passar tudo a sul.



Há uma linha principal, bem organizada e com as células mais potentes, que vai entrar abaixo do Cabo Espichel, mas para aqui, de Cascais a Lisboa vem lá muita coisa também.
http://meteomontijo.webnode.com/tempo-real/satelites/


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 22:58)

AndréFrade disse:


> Céu nublado o dia todo por aqui, com precipitação fraca a moderada.
> 
> Aproxima-se uma noite possivelmente tempestuosa. Veremos



Provavelmente aí na margem sul, de Setúbal ao Montijo, é onde vai passar aquela linha de instabilidade mais organizada. Bom espectáculo!

23:00 Aqui em Carcavelos já começa a chover de forma mais consistente, mas ainda se pode considerar fraca. As células a sul do Cabo Espichel parecem ganhar potência.

23:08 Nimboestratos bastante baixos e chuva impedem agora de ver qualquer actividade eléctrica que se aproxime. Mas ela está lá, a cerca de 50 Km para sul.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Set 2014 às 23:05)

O que vai originar mais chuva ainda vai-se formar


----------



## Nuno_1010 (6 Set 2014 às 23:09)

Por Peniche chuva fraca


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2014 às 23:12)

*21,0ºC
3 mm
*
Chuva fraca.
Tudo tranquilo por estas bandas.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Set 2014 às 23:14)

Tudo se mantém. Chuva fraca a moderada e vento fraco.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Set 2014 às 23:15)

Confirmo o chuvisco deu lugar à chuva... às vezes tenho a sensação de ouvir algo, mas o barulho do mar impede de perceber bem se é ou não trovoada, relampagos nada.


----------



## AnDré (6 Set 2014 às 23:21)

Em Odivelas, chuviscos e céu forrado por nuvens baixas.

Nada mais há a assinalar.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 23:26)

Ainda vem longe. A configuração de radar das células a sul da península de Setúbal não pára de se robustecer. A zona de ecos amarelos está mais próxima da costa de Cascais a Lisboa agora.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 23:27)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Confirmo o chuvisco deu lugar à chuva... às vezes tenho a sensação de ouvir algo, mas o barulho do mar impede de perceber bem se é ou não trovoada, relampagos nada.



À distância a que está julgo ser impossível ouvir algo, para mais com todo o ruído ambiente do mar e trânsito. Estás onde exactamente?


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2014 às 23:30)

Chuva moderada, o acumulado vai subindo lentamente.
*4,6 mm*


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 23:37)

Alguém de Setúbal está a fazer seguimento? Célula neste momento a entrar lá.


----------



## dASk (6 Set 2014 às 23:39)

Neste momento Trovoada! está por perto e é bem audível


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Set 2014 às 23:41)

Relâmpagos já visíveis para S/SW.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 23:42)

dASk disse:


> Neste momento Trovoada! está por perto e é bem audível


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Set 2014 às 23:45)

Trovões potentes já se ouvem ao longe !


----------



## cactus (6 Set 2014 às 23:50)

olá boa noite , tarde estranha por aqui com dia muito , mas muito escuro sempre, e pingos grossos , agora a noite está tipo filme de terror , há relâmpagos trovoada , chove moderado , e o nevoeiro baixou ainda mais . noite fixe .


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 23:52)

cactus disse:


> olá boa noite , tarde estranha por aqui com dia muito , mas muito escuro sempre, e pingos grossos , agora a noite está tipo filme de terror , há relâmpagos trovoada , chove moderado , e o nevoeiro baixou ainda mais . noite fixe .



Não admira! Está mesmo aí em cima 









Nota: não esquecer que as horas apresentadas são UTC, a hora verdadeira é mais 1h.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Set 2014 às 23:54)

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/costa-da-caparica/

vamos la ver...


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 23:55)

Célula dirigida em cheio para o Outão.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Set 2014 às 23:56)

Chove cada vez mais e o som dos trovões também se vai aproximando.


----------



## cactus (6 Set 2014 às 23:59)

É
 verdade intensificou-se a trovoada assim como os relâmpagos , estamos assim há pelo menos 1 hora.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 23:59)

AndréFrade disse:


> Chove cada vez mais e o som dos trovões também se vai aproximando.



Uma noite em grande, André


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2014 às 00:02)

cactus disse:


> É
> verdade intensificou-se a trovoada assim como os relâmpagos , estamos assim há pelo menos 1 hora.



E atrás desta vem lá mais


----------



## cactus (7 Set 2014 às 00:05)

Para já a nota mais saliente é e intensificação da chuva .


----------



## cactus (7 Set 2014 às 00:06)

StormRic disse:


> E atrás desta vem lá mais



Bolas , vem mesmo nesta direção.


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2014 às 00:10)

cactus disse:


> Para já a nota mais saliente é e intensificação da chuva .



A trovoada agora aí parece ter parado, por enquanto.


----------



## cactus (7 Set 2014 às 00:12)

StormRic disse:


> A trovoada agora aí parece ter parado, por enquanto.



Daquela forma muito audível sim , mas ouve-se qualquer coisa ainda, chove com mais força ainda , parace granizo.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (7 Set 2014 às 00:13)

por aqui por almada so chuva.nao ha sinais de trovoadas


----------



## jonekko (7 Set 2014 às 00:14)

A festa do avante deve estar a ser um must! Por aqui nada de especial a salientar.


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2014 às 00:16)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> por aqui por almada so chuva.nao ha sinais de trovoadas



Ainda vai demorar um pouco, nova célula potente só daqui a umas duas horas pelo menos.

00:18 Em Carcavelos não pára de chover, mantém a cadência mas os pingos são maiores. O radiante do movimento das nuvens rodou para SE e o tecto já não é tão baixo.

O litoral de Sines para norte vai receber as próximas células, S.André e Melides já tem a trovoada em cima


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2014 às 00:16)

Chuva moderada, constante...não passa disso.
Acumulado de ontem: *7,1 mm*


----------



## Nsantos79 (7 Set 2014 às 00:18)

Monte Gordo, Mafra com 21,5º e chuva fraca mas continua.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Set 2014 às 00:19)

Chuva moderada a aumentar de intensidade.

A trovoada parou.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (7 Set 2014 às 00:21)

StormRic disse:


> Ainda vai demorar um pouco, nova célula potente só daqui a umas duas horas pelo menos.
> 
> 00:18 Em Carcavelos não pára de chover, mantém a cadência mas os pingos são maiores. O radiante do movimento das nuvens rodou para SE e o tecto já não é tão baixo.



vamos ver se vai valer a pena esperar por ela.na maior parte das vezes dissipa se ou altera o rumo.


----------



## Zapiao (7 Set 2014 às 00:22)

Será que Coimbra vai ter direito a alguma coisa?


----------



## cactus (7 Set 2014 às 00:24)

Já deve ter acumulado bastante bem a chuva cai moderada a forte , há já algum tempo .


----------



## rozzo (7 Set 2014 às 00:25)

O mais interessante parece-me aquele sector com muitas células mais a Oeste, pois move-se muito lentamente, sempre com gerar de novas células. Se chegar assim intacto a terra poderá dar bons acumulados. Vamos ver porque com deslocamento tão lento ainda demora umas horas.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2014 às 00:30)

Parou de chover, começa a entrar nevoeiro, que miséria.


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2014 às 00:31)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> vamos ver se vai valer a pena esperar por ela.na maior parte das vezes dissipa se ou altera o rumo.



Penso que na situação presente a dissipação ao atingir terra é mais provável do que a alteração de rumo.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2014 às 00:32)

Nsantos79 disse:


> Monte Gordo, Mafra com 21,5º e chuva fraca mas continua.



Sempre bem-vindos relatos do concelho de Mafra, infelizmente ha poucos ou nenhuns por aqui. Pelos vistos estás a reportar de uma zona relativamente próxima ao meu 2º local de seguimento,o que para mim é muito útil.


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2014 às 00:38)

Zapiao disse:


> Será que Coimbra vai ter direito a alguma coisa?



Parece que está a chegar lá alguma chuva fraca...


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2014 às 00:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Parou de chover, começa a entrar nevoeiro, que miséria.



Também é interessante de se ver


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2014 às 00:43)

Há células que conseguiram manter a actividade eléctrica ao entrar.


----------



## Vitor TT (7 Set 2014 às 01:04)

Ora mais uma pausa no tempo tedioso , como estou desta vez na margem sul do Tejo devido a ir ver um evento todo-terreno no domingo perto de Sesimbra onde iria esperar cerca de 40º, eis que devo apanhar chuva e algum frio, a trovoada espero que fique por longe porque uma zona alta e alguma concentração de calor ( pessoas e máquinas ) não me agrada,

bom ontem ( sabado ) como apesar das previsões, o tempo por onde estou perto da Marisol - Belverde, ate estava morno, e pouco vento, resolvi carregar baterias para o que der e vier, e rumei até á lagoa de Albufeira, pouca gente como gosto, temperatura na casa dos 24º no carro e lá vou até á praia, caminhada e uns banhos na lagoa com um belissimo cenário atmosférico á espera de quando começava a chover, mas o frio ditou mais alto e rumei ao carro e peguei na máquina fotogáfica para fazer o respectivo registo,


















pouco após ter tirado estas fotos e outras mais para arquivo começou a pingar grosso

esta vista a caminho do Espichel






estas já no Espichel, nem parecia o Setembro que normalmente é, quente, aqui a temperarura já rondava os 20º no carro


















no momento em escrevo isto ainda chove de forma continuada, sem ser intensa, e á pouco ouvi o primeiro trovão.


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2014 às 01:07)

Com excepção da península de Setubal, o litoral centro ainda não viu actividade eléctrica.








O grupo de células a oeste do litoral centro dirige-se para NE e só uma formação de novas células a SO dele atingirá a zona da grande Lisboa.


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2014 às 01:25)

Reactivação de células que entraram, sobre Vendas Novas e especialmente Alcácer do Sal onde há um festival eléctrico interessante





e parece haver novidades já perto do litoral de Cascais-Lisboa, novas células a formarem-se.


----------



## MSantos (7 Set 2014 às 01:27)

Boa noite!

Aqui pelas planícies Ribatejanas estamos a ter uma noite chuvosa, há pouco mais de 1hora foram ouvidos alguns trovões distantes, por agora só chuva moderada quase sem vento.

Veremos o que nos reserva o resto da noite!


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Set 2014 às 01:29)

Aquelas células a Oeste poderão não só atingir Lisboa como também aqui a parte Norte da Margem Sul. Veremos.

Por aqui a chuva intensa continua.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2014 às 01:31)

Chuvisco e Nevoeiro.
*19,5ºC*


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2014 às 01:33)

Notáveis as células que entraram e... as que vem aí! (mas estas parece que não trazem eletricidade)


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2014 às 01:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Chuvisco e Nevoeiro.
> *19,5ºC*



Em Carcavelos a chuva é fraca e já se vê a Lua através dos cirros.


----------



## MSantos (7 Set 2014 às 01:52)

Trovão!!!

Continua a chover bem aqui em Santo Estêvão (Benavente), já tinha saudades de uma noite assim!


----------



## cactus (7 Set 2014 às 01:53)

Por aqui parou o festival electrico , mas continua a chover , mas agora mais fraco.


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2014 às 02:05)

MSantos disse:


> Trovão!!!
> 
> Continua a chover bem aqui em Santo Estêvão (Benavente), já tinha saudades de uma noite assim!



E parece que mais a ESE, Vendas Novas talvez, ainda está mais intenso:

















as células juntaram-se num aglomerado.


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2014 às 02:08)

É a vez do litoral de Sintra a Peniche. Mais para sul já se desenvolvem as que talvez atinjam Cascais-Lisboa.





mas sem trovoada.


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2014 às 02:10)

A trovoada agora a chegar a Coruche.


----------



## MSantos (7 Set 2014 às 02:14)

StormRic disse:


> E parece que mais a ESE, Vendas Novas talvez, ainda está mais intenso:
> 
> As células juntaram-se num aglomerado.



Exactamente, a trovoada é visível a Este/Sudeste daqui, cadência de cerca de um relâmpago a cada 40/50 segundos, ouvem-se os trovões embora muito distantes, ainda só consegui ver dois raios, as nuvens baixas não permitem que se veja melhor. 

Entretanto a chuva prossegue moderada.


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2014 às 02:25)

A célula cresceu a Leste


----------



## david 6 (7 Set 2014 às 02:31)

StormRic disse:


> A trovoada agora a chegar a Coruche.



confirmo que noite maravilhosa, ja tinha saudades!!! relampagos de 5 em 5 segundos, alguns encadeiam, chuva forte, vou com 10.6mm   que bom  e continua a chover mas já não intenso


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2014 às 02:36)

david 6 disse:


> confirmo que noite maravilhosa, ja tinha saudades!!! relampagos de 5 em 5 segundos, alguns encadeiam, chuva forte, vou com 10.6mm   que bom  e continua a chover mas já não intenso



O aspecto da célula no radar mete respeito. A trajectória é agora NNE quase N.
Expande-se bem para norte, a imagem de satélite já começa a ser impressionante.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Set 2014 às 02:39)

Por falar em radar suspeito que a trovoada em Coruche pôs o radar a contar carneirinhos. Já leva alguns minutos de atraso.


----------



## criz0r (7 Set 2014 às 02:40)

Ora boas madrugadas, de volta ao Fórum com muito calor aqui no quarto super abafado e sem chuva por enquanto lá fora. Temperatura exterior nos 21,0ºC.


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2014 às 02:44)

A célula de Coruche explodiu literalmente um pouco a norte do Couço!
Perde-se a conta ao número de descargas!


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2014 às 02:49)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Por falar em radar suspeito que a trovoada em Coruche pôs o radar a contar carneirinhos. Já leva alguns minutos de atraso.



Também me parece que sim. 
Mas nem mesmo o de Loulé está a enviar.
A última imagem de reflectividade de Loulé é um "monstro", pode ser uma super-célula:





Mais de cem descargas em vinte minutos!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Set 2014 às 02:56)

StormRic disse:


> Também me parece que sim.
> Mas nem mesmo o de Loulé está a enviar.
> A última imagem de reflectividade de Loulé é um "monstro", pode ser uma super-célula:
> 
> ...



Já que fala em supercélula, de facto parece haver ali um gancho compreendido entre as imagens de radar.


----------



## david 6 (7 Set 2014 às 03:06)

StormRic disse:


> A célula de Coruche explodiu literalmente um pouco a norte do Couço!
> Perde-se a conta ao número de descargas!



por acaso esta noite tive no couço e à volta para ca era relampagos atrás uns dos outros


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2014 às 03:14)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Já que fala em supercélula, de facto parece haver ali um gancho compreendido entre as imagens de radar.



Parece possível que tenha ocorrido algum "fenómeno de vento extremo" mas a resolução da imagem não me deixa ter certezas. Acompanhando agora pelo RainAlarm houve alguns picos de ecos vermelhos embora eu não saiba qual o grau de confiança na resolução destas imagens.
A célula dirige-se para NNE, irá passar o vale do Tejo entre Abrantes e Castelo de Vide. Parece activar-se para o lado de Portalegre.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Set 2014 às 03:29)

StormRic disse:


> As descargas eléctricas estão a funcionar. Quando passa uma hora certa é preciso voltar a selecionar as caixas das horas anteriores.



Pois eu tinha-me era esquecido que o horário utilizado era também o UTC, por isso disse que não funcionava. Já apaguei o post

Mas quanto ao radar...


----------



## Zapiao (7 Set 2014 às 03:31)

Chove em Coimbra há 20 mnts no mínimo e não aparece nada no rain alarm ?


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2014 às 03:38)

Zapiao disse:


> Chove em Coimbra há 20 mnts no mínimo e não aparece nada no rain alarm ?



Realmente não aparece. Por isso é que a minha confiança nas imagens do RainAlarm é baixa.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Set 2014 às 03:41)

StormRic disse:


> Realmente não aparece. Por isso é que a minha confiança nas imagens do RainAlarm é baixa.



Basicamente penso que a Serra da Estrela impede a passagem das ondas do radar Espanhol como tal Coimbra e o vale entre a Serra do Caramulo e Estrela não têm cobertura (fraca cobertura) pelo rainalarm 

Não sei se esta teoria é a mais certa mas é provável.


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2014 às 03:43)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Basicamente penso que a Serra da Estrela impede a passagem das ondas do radar Espanhol como tal Coimbra e o vale entre a Serra do Caramulo e Estrela não têm cobertura (fraca cobertura) pelo rainalarm



Sim, provavelmente. Neste caso toda a cordilheira central desde a Lousã, pois o radar acho que está na zona de Cáceres.


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2014 às 03:58)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Mas quanto ao radar...



O radar estava a aguentar bem e eu até pensei em referir que o IPMA estava a trabalhar bem nesta situação de afluência, mas afinal... 

A célula continua o seu deslocamento que neste momento parece mais na direcção N.








Últimas descargas:





Há uma célula periférica que parece ir passar perto de Castelo de Vide


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2014 às 04:13)

Em Carcavelos voltou a chover fraco na última hora. Pelo aspecto da imagem de satélite penso que não é de esperar muito mais por esta noite.
Entre estes períodos de chuva fraca até apareceu a Lua. As nuvens baixas moviam-se de SSE para NO mas nuvens médias e altas mantinham a trajectória que tem sido característica desde há cerca de doze horas, de SSW ou SW para NNE.





Depois da chuva as nuvens baixas passaram também a vir de SSW.

Última imagem de satélite (4h30)


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2014 às 08:07)

Grande fiasco...

18,8ºC
0,5 mm


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Set 2014 às 08:14)

A meteorologia tem destas coisas, mas 0.5 mm realmente é muito mau, devias mandar uma reclamação ao S.Pedro, não se faz


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2014 às 08:30)

Meteofan disse:


> A meteorologia tem destas coisas, mas 0.5 mm realmente é muito mau, devias mandar uma reclamação ao S.Pedro, não se faz



Resta esperar por Quarta-feira,na volta, mais um fiasco aqui para a zona.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Set 2014 às 08:37)

Não esperam mais nada no centro e sul no dia de hoje, nem os modelos já indicam nada a célula já passou e a forma-se algo será mais no interior norte e centro.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2014 às 08:55)

Ontem à noite fui um bocado ao cabo da roca/guincho ver se conseguia ver pelo menos um clarão mas nem um , o que vi foi suor pela testa abaixo cada que vez abria a porta do carro, parecia que abria a tampa da panela tal era a humidade e calor, pois o AC tem uma humidade baixa além da temperatura.

Mas isto hoje , vamos lá ver tá sol pode ser bom ou poder ser mau, só a partir das 14h/15h é que se sabe, vamos deixar aquecer. O acumulado de ontem foi 1 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2014 às 09:09)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ontem à noite fui um bocado ao cabo da roca/guincho ver se conseguia ver pelo menos um clarão mas nem um



E eu, que pedi uma câmera emprestada...
______

*20,4ºC*
Céu pouco nublado
Vento fraco do quadrante Sul.


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Set 2014 às 09:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> E eu, que pedi uma câmera emprestada.



Também pedi uma câmera emprestada, mas até agora nem um relâmpago aqui na zona...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Set 2014 às 09:58)

Hoje já conto com 6,8 mm na minha localização principal, Moscavide.

De momento céu pouco nublado por cumulus e 22,3 ºC com 88 % de humidade relativa.

Vento calmo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Set 2014 às 10:29)

Por aqui foi chuva moderada praticamente toda a madrugada.


----------



## ota (7 Set 2014 às 10:35)

Por aqui o mesmo.  Não me lembro de trovoada.


----------



## miguel (7 Set 2014 às 10:59)

Boas

Ontem a noite  a trovoada foi muito fraca apenas vi um raio digno desse nome de resto apenas clarões! em trovoada esperava muito mais até porque hoje não se deve ir passar nada por aqui...

Em chuva até foi bem generoso desde ontem até ao momento tenho acumulados 21,6mm


----------



## DaniFR (7 Set 2014 às 11:01)

Bom dia.

Por Coimbra também choveu bem durante toda a madrugada. 

Ansião: 33,9mm
Coimbra (Bencanta): 23,8mm
Coimbra (Aeródromo): 17,3mm


----------



## zejorge (7 Set 2014 às 11:30)

Bom dia

Por agora sigo com céu pouco nublado,  a temperatura nos 22,9º , a humidade nos 80% e o vento é fraco de SW.
Durante a madrugada cerca das 02H30 UTC, registei um forte aguaceiro que acumulou 14 mm com uma rainrate máxima de 111,8 mm/H.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2014 às 11:38)

Tá a ficar cada vez mais nublado. Mas estou com tanto medo que chova que vou estender a roupa .

21,3ºC e 94% com vento fraco de sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2014 às 11:55)

*22,7ºC
86 % HR
0,5 mm*

Por aqui não passa disto.


----------



## Zapiao (7 Set 2014 às 12:22)

Cheira-me a fiascada para esta tarde


----------



## david 6 (7 Set 2014 às 13:15)

realmente acreditava algo para esta tarde, mas agora vendo em tempo real sinceramente já não tou com esperanças de cair mais algo
valeu a madrugada com 11.3mm e festival de relampago


----------



## Lightning (7 Set 2014 às 14:59)

Um fiasco como sempre por aqui. Ontem à noite e nesta madrugada choveu de forma persistente durante umas 2 horas mas só acumulou 1 mm. 

Descargas eléctricas? Qual "Frequentes"? Não ficava melhor inexistentes?


----------



## Microburst (7 Set 2014 às 15:30)

É impressionante, passa sempre tudo ao lado de Almada. Ontem à noite apenas um ou outro relâmpago longínquo, aguaceiros rápidos de vez em quando e nada mais.


----------



## Giancarlo rocco (7 Set 2014 às 15:31)

oi boa tarde me chamo Giancarlo rocco. sou novo no fórum. eu gostaria que alguém pudesse me ajudar. sou brasileiro e faço o curso de meteorologia na UFSC em florianópois. queria saber como faço para entrar em contato com a coordenadoria do curso.

se alguém tiver interessado pode me add no face. 

obrigodo gian


----------



## André Marquês (7 Set 2014 às 15:37)

Tanto Sol que se vê por estes lados e para piorar este tempo abafado que deixa qualquer um a transpirar.

Quanto à madrugada nem dei conta da trovoada, por aqui nada passou, de assinalar apenas um aguaceiro bastante forte por volta das 3 e 30 da manhã, que durou uns 10 minutos.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2014 às 18:33)

Boas,

*22,6ºC
85% HR
0,5 mm*

Algumas celulas a SO de Cascais, aproximadamente a 80 kms de terra.
Provavelmente nem chegam cá, _morrem_ pelo caminho.


----------



## Microburst (7 Set 2014 às 19:43)

Acabaram de me chegar ao e-mail avisos amarelos do IPMA das 19h até às 21h de hoje para aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas frequentes... mas onde se vejo tudo a passar bem longe quer a Norte, quer a Sul, e no satélite não aparece nada de relevo?


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Set 2014 às 19:49)

O IPMA parece que de X em X horas faz um refresh automático aos avisos e depois manda e-mail como se tivessem actualizado mesmo, enquanto não fizeram nada.


----------



## hugosantos (7 Set 2014 às 20:19)

StormRic disse:


> O radar estava a aguentar bem e eu até pensei em referir que o IPMA estava a trabalhar bem nesta situação de afluência, mas afinal...
> 
> A célula continua o seu deslocamento que neste momento parece mais na direcção N.
> 
> ...



Eu bem os vi a baterem lá bem longe.. que pena...


----------



## Maria Papoila (7 Set 2014 às 21:14)

Boa noite,
Ericeira com dias fantásticos  Na 6ª Feira de tarde mar tipo Algarve mas ondas coca-cola. Sabado, algum vento na praia, céu meio nublado mas água a uma temperatura incrível e boa para banhos xxl. Hoje, depois das cargas enormes de água que cairam durante a noite, estava assim:


----------



## david 6 (7 Set 2014 às 21:50)

minima: *19.5ºC*
maxima: *29.9ºC*
actual: *21.3ºC*
precipitação acumulado: *11.3mm*


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (7 Set 2014 às 21:58)

Boas.
Aqui nem choveu sequer.
Foi um dia maioritariamente nublado com algumas abertas.
Já nesta madrugada sim houve alguns aguaceiros, mas trovoada nem vela.


----------



## MSantos (7 Set 2014 às 22:04)

Boas!

Madrugada chuvosa e com trovoada, mas a partir daí não mais voltou a chover, durante o dia de hoje esperava bem mais, mas nem um aguaceiro para amostra.

Só nos resta esperar por eventos melhores.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2014 às 22:10)

Impera a sauna, dentro e fora de casa.

Temperatura: *21,0ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *95 %*
Precipitação Acumulada: *0,5 mm*



MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Já nesta madrugada sim houve alguns aguaceiros, mas *trovoada* nem vela.



Agora é esperar até quarta-feira, vamos ver.
Se for preciso ha trovoada a montes e lixa-me o dia de trabalho.


----------



## criz0r (7 Set 2014 às 23:15)

Boa noite, dia enfadonho mas muito bom para observar as "torres" á volta de Almada. Tudo calmo com uns escaldantes 23,1ºC.


----------



## Rachie (8 Set 2014 às 00:00)

Microburst disse:


> Acabaram de me chegar ao e-mail avisos amarelos do IPMA das 19h até às 21h de hoje para aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas frequentes... mas onde se vejo tudo a passar bem longe quer a Norte, quer a Sul, e no satélite não aparece nada de relevo?



Também recebi. Às  19h estava a passear no ginjal e chuva nem vê-la ao longe :-D


----------



## GonçaloMPB (8 Set 2014 às 00:03)

Aquilo ali a SW de Cascais é capaz de trazer alguma coisa ou não?


----------



## david 6 (8 Set 2014 às 00:23)

estao a surgir uns aguaceiros, não esperava isto


----------



## dASk (8 Set 2014 às 01:08)

Já estão a entrar em terra, tb não esperava já nada, é por isso que a meteorologia é tão fascinante


----------



## GonçaloMPB (8 Set 2014 às 01:15)

Bom aguaceiro em Oeiras. Nada de trovoada mas chove bem.


----------



## david 6 (8 Set 2014 às 02:03)

teem deixado alguma chuva, as estaçoes amadoras algumas delas naquela zona teem de 5mm a 8mm


----------



## dASk (8 Set 2014 às 02:09)

por aqui as nuvens abriram as comportas!! cai que dá gosto ver


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Set 2014 às 02:17)

Aguaceiro forte também por aqui.


----------



## AndréGM22 (8 Set 2014 às 02:55)

Também já passou por estas bandas um aguaceiro forte, coisa de 5 minutos.


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2014 às 02:57)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Bom aguaceiro em Oeiras. Nada de trovoada mas chove bem.



Confirmo aqui em Carcavelos! Até encheu bem as ruas mas durou pouco, cerca de vinte minutos (o suficiente para eu ficar encharcado mas contente  )
Imagem da 1H20 que mostra o eco correspondente.






Pela península de Setúbal entraram células com precipitação relativamente intensa, e às 2H30 estavam a chegar a Setúbal.


----------



## david 6 (8 Set 2014 às 03:38)

infelizmente agora que está quase cá a chegar, ali no meio desfez se que era a zona que ia apanhar, ou seja, se cair algo e´ só meia duzia de pingos


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Set 2014 às 09:32)

20,0ºC e 98% com vento nulo .


----------



## miguel (8 Set 2014 às 12:12)

Clima tropical no seu melhor lol

Mínima de 20,0ºC

Por agora 22,2ºC, 97%Hr e vento nulo

Por volta das 3 da madrugada caiu um forte aguaceiro acumulou 6,4mm e o rain rate máximo chegou aos 149,6mm/h


----------



## Lightning (8 Set 2014 às 13:08)

Bem acabaram por ser vocês a darem-me a _boa notícia_... 

O termo/higro da minha estação já deu o berro, pois a HR que tem apresentado nestes dias tem sido sempre entre os 30 e os 50%...


----------



## Gilmet (8 Set 2014 às 13:16)

Boa tarde.

Início de madrugada animado, com *9,4 mm* a caírem num curto espaço de tempo, resultando em algumas pequenas enchentes locais.

Mínima de *19,8ºC* (apesar de tudo o mês inicia-se mais quente que qualquer outro neste _Verão_), e actuais 22,6ºC, com 79% de humidade. 1016 hPa de pressão e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Set 2014 às 13:36)

Boas,

Por volta da 1 da madrugada, caiu por aqui um aguaceiro brutal( acordou-me ) com uma intensidade incrível.
Segundo me contaram esta manhã, o mesmo aguaceiro originou algumas inundações na zona de S.joão do Estoril/Livramento (Cascais).
Foi interessante  observar as marcas da água no interior das ribeiras provocadas pela corrente.





_______

Foto tirada por volta das 12:45 perto do Livramento,no alto de uma pequena colina, é um bom ponto de observação.





T.actual: 22,9ºC
HR: 85%


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Set 2014 às 13:59)

Por aqui caiu uma chuva ligeira já depois das 5 da manha, por agora está um calor tremendo. 
Por este andar seca tudo num instante.
actual: 31 °C
Hoje
Máxima 33 | Mínima 17 °C
Humidade-46%


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Set 2014 às 14:08)

Céu interessante por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Set 2014 às 17:45)

Boas, 

23,1ºC e sol.

Céu cinzento para Este.


----------



## david 6 (8 Set 2014 às 19:21)

elah finalmente os primeiros pingos dos dias, está a chuviscar fraco


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2014 às 19:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 23,1ºC e sol.
> 
> Céu cinzento para Este.



Boas tardes

O aguaceiro da 1h da noite também alagou bem algumas ruas aqui em Carcavelos.
Ao amanhecer o nevoeiro colado à marginal era cerrado:





E à tarde via-se a Serra de Sintra limpa e com muito boa visibilidade.




Esta foto foi feita junto ao campo entre o Forte de S.Julião da Barra e a Quinta de S.Gonçalo. É uma área deprimida que frequentemente gera neblinas rentes ao solo e geada.

19:35 Neste momento com o sol quase a pôr-se entra nebulosidade alta associada à frente cuja cauda está a chegar à região da Madeira.


----------



## david 6 (8 Set 2014 às 20:02)

final da tarde por aqui


----------



## squidward (8 Set 2014 às 20:19)

dia pacifico por aqui, apenas alguns cúmulos ameaçadores (não passaram disso) por volta das 15h para os lados do Montejunto.


----------



## MSantos (8 Set 2014 às 20:41)

Boas!

Final de tarde muito cinzento por aqui, ainda chegaram a cair uns pingos mas foram insignificantes.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Set 2014 às 21:01)

*18,9ºC*, obrigado céu limpo e vento fraco do quadrante NO.
Amanha a sauna regressa em força. 



StormRic disse:


> Esta foto foi feita junto ao campo entre o Forte de S.Julião da Barra e a Quinta de S.Gonçalo. É uma área deprimida que frequentemente gera neblinas rentes ao solo e geada.



Interessante, conheço alguns terrenos em que acontece o mesmo, o ar frio,resultante da inversão térmica, fica aprisionado, intensificando desta forma a própria inversão.


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2014 às 21:05)

Poente hoje, adornado com os cirros da expansão da frente:


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Set 2014 às 22:17)

Vai arrefecendo e ainda bem, *18,4ºC*.
Elevada humidade relativa, *96 %*.


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2014 às 22:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vai arrefecendo e ainda bem, *18,4ºC*.
> Elevada humidade relativa, *96 %*.



com essa humidade e temperatura vai haver outra vez nevoeiro aqui pela manhã.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2014 às 15:57)

22,7ºC e 84% o mesmo registo de sempre .


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Set 2014 às 18:14)

Boas tardes,

*22,7ºC
85% HR
*

Ainda tenho uma réstia de esperança de ver algo amanhã. 
O ECMWF prevê trovoada a partir do final da próxima madrugada.
_____



Mário Barros disse:


> 22,7ºC e 84% o mesmo registo de sempre .



Parece que este tempo de sul, abafado, veio mesmo para ficar, temos que o gramar pelo menos por mais 1 semana e meia.


----------



## Microburst (9 Set 2014 às 18:26)

Já há células eletricamente activas perto da costa, o que podemos esperar para as próximas horas? 

Vários sites indicam, como disse o jonas_87, a forte possibilidade de haver trovoada na região da Grande Lisboa a partir da madrugada.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (9 Set 2014 às 19:04)

Microburst disse:


> Já há células eletricamente activas perto da costa, o que podemos esperar para as próximas horas?
> 
> Vários sites indicam, como disse o jonas_87, a forte possibilidade de haver trovoada na região da Grande Lisboa a partir da madrugada.



Boas vizinho. Pelo sim pelo não vou carregar baterias as máquinas. Nunca se sabe.vamos ver se nao vai ser outro fiasco. Nós em Almada é raro termos sorte


----------



## Microburst (9 Set 2014 às 19:30)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Boas vizinho. Pelo sim pelo não vou carregar baterias as máquinas. Nunca se sabe.vamos ver se nao vai ser outro fiasco. Nós em Almada é raro termos sorte



Amigo Trovão, estás bem?  Pois, é verdade, teimosamente as trovoadas de há uns anos para cá passam ou mais a Norte ou mais a Sul, raramente tendo de ter o trabalho de contar os segundos entre o relâmpago e o trovão para apurar a que distância caiu. 

Também quando caem são épicas, há-que reconhecê-lo; nunca mais me esqueço de uma ocorrida num Sábado, dia 28 de Outubro de 2000, que durou várias horas, sensivelmente entre as 19h e a meia-noite (foi uma sucessão de células), e na qual os relâmpagos eram em tão rápida sucessão que pura e simplesmente não se ouvia qualquer trovão. Anos mais tarde aqui no fórum é que me explicaram o porquê disso, mas agora infelizmente já não me recordo. Foi simplesmente espectacular. 

Sorry pelo off-topic.


----------



## meko60 (9 Set 2014 às 19:30)

Boas!
É verdade,nós Almadenses não temos sorte nenhuma.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Set 2014 às 19:34)

Se esta célula não se dissipar, ao início da noite será possível observar trovoada sobre o mar, segundo o sat24.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (9 Set 2014 às 19:53)

Microburst disse:


> Amigo Trovão, estás bem?  Pois, é verdade, teimosamente as trovoadas de há uns anos para cá passam ou mais a Norte ou mais a Sul, raramente tendo de ter o trabalho de contar os segundos entre o relâmpago e o trovão para apurar a que distância caiu.
> 
> Também quando caem são épicas, há-que reconhecê-lo; nunca mais me esqueço de uma ocorrida num Sábado, dia 28 de Outubro de 2000, que durou várias horas, sensivelmente entre as 19h e a meia-noite (foi uma sucessão de células), e na qual os relâmpagos eram em tão rápida sucessão que pura e simplesmente não se ouvia qualquer trovão. Anos mais tarde aqui no fórum é que me explicaram o porquê disso, mas agora infelizmente já não me recordo. Foi simplesmente espectacular.
> 
> Sorry pelo off-topic.



Eu lembro- me bem dessa sucessão de células.É pena ocorrerem com tão pouca frequencia.A ultima que gravei foi em 21  Fevereiro de 2013.O video ainda está no youtube.Dai para cá nao apanhei mais nada


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Set 2014 às 19:53)

meko60 disse:


> Boas!
> É verdade,nós Almadenses não temos sorte nenhuma.


só digo uma coisa: tenham sorte amigos Almadenses, Almada é uma cidade fantástica


----------



## thunderstorm87 (9 Set 2014 às 19:54)

meko60 disse:


> Boas!
> É verdade,nós Almadenses não temos sorte nenhuma.



Dá a sensação que Almada deve ser uma cidade contra trovoadas


----------



## meko60 (9 Set 2014 às 20:06)

É o Cristo......afasta-as!No site do IPMA (descargas) já registaram algumas no mar a SO da nossa zona.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Set 2014 às 23:41)

Boas noites,

*19,8ºC 
94%*
_______

O WRF está com uma previsão bem animadora aqui para a zona.


----------



## NunoBrito (10 Set 2014 às 00:17)

Para já, é o que se pode arranjar!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (10 Set 2014 às 00:32)

Vamos ver se é desta que vou poder apreciar festival eléctrico aqui onde moro


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Set 2014 às 00:44)

Algo interessante...


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 01:03)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Algo interessante...



Estarei a ver bem: >60mm em 3 horas para a costa do Estoril? Isso seria um aviso vermelho. Nem compreendo como pode ser tão isolada essa precipitação. Vou ignorar até ter confirmação de outro modelo.
O GFS na run das 18h dá 8mm para Cascais/Oeiras. Essa previsão do AROME é absurda.


----------



## Zapiao (10 Set 2014 às 01:17)

Cape a 1000 dará boas trovoadas ?


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 01:21)

Hoje depois de um dia calmo, com alguns cirros e nada de nevoeiro pela manhã mas alguma neblina todo o dia, a nebulosidade alta e média começou a entrar abundante antes do pôr-do-sol. Nada que anunciasse precipitação a caminho mas apenas os restos da frente que passou na Madeira e mesmo de algumas trovoadas cujas descargas estão registadas pelo IPMA entre as 15h e as 18h, 200Km a oeste no paralelo de Sines. Todas essas promissoras células que ainda se desenvolviam cerca do meio-dia na cauda da frente foram pulverizadas à semelhança do que ocorreu na RAM. Assim o produto final foi um belo céu ao poente e já sob o luar de uma grande Lua cheia. Parece que essa frente oclusa já trazia a sua sorte ditada desde antes da passagem na RAM. Para hoje, terça-feira, haver a actividade que está prevista e avisada terá que ser gerada de raíz, localmente. Aguardemos...


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 01:25)

Zapiao disse:


> Cape a 1000 dará boas trovoadas ?



 se realmente entrar pela costa e não se ficar pelo oceano... talvez.


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 03:11)

Há uma nova linha a formar-se a oeste. Além dessa, há nebulosidade sem grande desenvolvimento vertical, mais próxima da costa, e que tem precipitação já visível no radar.









Essa precipitação poderá chegar ao litoral centro daqui a menos de duas horas, se as nuvens não se dissiparem. O movimento neste momento é para NNE.


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 04:43)

Ao poente na Praia de Carcavelos, haverá sempre arte no céu...

















ontem 2ªfeira dia 10

O vento estava de SSE a S; nuvens vinham de SSW a SW.


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 04:51)

Já se vê chuva fraca para os lados de Cascais. Interessante deveras é o que está a formar-se a SSO (o radar esteve 50 minutos inactivo):














Mas a linha de instabilidade mais a oeste que parecia em desenvolvimento quase desapareceu. Parece
que têm vida curta.

05:08 o radar está intermitente...


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 05:11)

Atenção litoral de Lisboa, vem aí célula em expansão rápida




logo agora o radar tinha que parar...

Essa célula há uma hora atrás não existia! Só um aglomerado de nuvens baixas





Caíu há pouco uma chuva fraca/chuvisco. Neblina. Céu encoberto.

05:18 ouviu-se um trovão distante


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 05:21)

Imponente, se se aguentar até chegar aqui vai dar espectáculo!











e continua a expandir-se


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 05:29)

Já se vêem relâmpagos a sul.





Chove aqui em Carcavelos, ecos amarelos em Cascais





05:38 Parou de chover
05:44 Trovão surdo e potente, muito distante
05:46 relâmpagos distantes
05:48 trovão com atraso de dois minutos=40 Km de distância
05:50 relâmpagos para além do Cabo Espichel


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Set 2014 às 05:39)

Boas,

Chove bastante por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Set 2014 às 05:44)

5,3 mm!
Nada mau.
Bela carga de água, ainda não parou.


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 05:53)

Se isto entra em terra faz estragos


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 05:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> 5,3 mm!
> Nada mau.
> Bela carga de água, ainda não parou.



Vê-se daqui em Cascais!

05:55 apareceu a Lua numa aberta: vêem-se cumulus com desenvolvimento
vento de ESE


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Set 2014 às 05:54)

A célula que passou por aqui, deixou *6,1 mm*.
Neste momento não chove.


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 06:12)

Dirige-se para Almada e Lisboa





continuo a ver relâmpagos a sul, para trás do Cabo Espichel

A Lua tem estado visível nos últimos 20 minutos. Toda a célula está agora entre SW e ESE.





06:21 encoberto; recomeçou a chuva fraca; vento de SE mais intenso
06:24 parou a chuva; relâmpago a SW
06:25 outro a SSW


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 06:27)

A actividade eléctrica não parece sair da mesma latitude, enquanto que as células vão progredindo para NNE.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (10 Set 2014 às 06:46)

boas pessoal ja ouvi trovoada as 6h da manha aqui em almada.Mas ainda está distante


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 07:32)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> boas pessoal ja ouvi trovoada as 6h da manha aqui em almada.Mas ainda está distante



Bm dia, e parece que ainda vai continuar longe, há muitas descargas não registadas no IPMA, apanhei várias, mas o fulcro gerador das células avança muito lentamente para NNE, enquanto que as células progridem mais depressa.




Mas a chuva está a entrar na península de Setúbal e com força.





Mais a sul há outra zona de geração, talvez vá para o Algarve e Alentejo


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 08:03)

Continua chover fraco em Carcavelos, a espaços. Neste momento uma frente de chuva vinda de SSW está a fechar todo o horizonte.
O nascer do sol tingiu de vermelho/laranja a célula que se dirigia para Almada. Foi um bonito espectáculo, já ponho a foto.
Quanto a raios é que foi pobre a noite, só houve cinco descargas visíveis, nuvem-nuvem, falhei duas, mas tudo muito distante, na ordem de vinte quilómetros ou mais.

Aí vem a frente de chuva para a costa Cascais-Lisboa


----------



## Geiras (10 Set 2014 às 08:14)

Essa célula a SO apresentou-se com um carácter bastante severo, dada as cores do radar no seu núcleo e a frequência de descargas eléctricas produzidas. 

Daqui foi possível ouvir alguns roncos longínquos.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Set 2014 às 08:18)

Chove por aqui há já umas horas mas fraco.

Já se ouve trovoada, e os trovões são potentes.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Set 2014 às 08:27)

Parece que quando há animação é quando uma pessoa tem compromissos 

Bem, durante a noite foi chovendo alguma coisa, mas agora estou expectante pelo que irá (ou não) acontecer, afinal numa aula de condução ainda se pode observar alguma coisa 

Edit 08:32 - Já ouvi qualquer coisa.


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 08:30)

Fica aqui o pobre registo desta noite, quanto a raios, a maior parte foi só relâmpagos, muito longínquo.

Vista geral, as pequenas abertas de azul são céu iluminado pela Lua cheia






detalhe da descarga nuvem-nuvem (mal se ouviam os trovões, eram graves e distantes)





só tenho mais dois registos onde se vê alguma coisa.

08:32 continua a chover aqui, fraco mas agora mais persistente. Tudo fechado e muito escuro para o lado de Cascais, aí é que deve estar a chover bem.




interessante como o radar mostra diversos focos de maior intensidade na precipitação.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Set 2014 às 08:35)

Já vejo relâmpagos, mas ainda deve estar longe, o intervalo de tempo entre o relâmpago e o trovão ainda é algum.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Set 2014 às 08:39)

Fortes trovões por aqui, estão a cair muito perto !


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 08:41)

AndréFrade disse:


> Fortes trovões por aqui, estão a cair muito perto !







que pena já não ser de noite.


----------



## Firefigther (10 Set 2014 às 08:43)

Que estoiro aqui pela zona do Montijo.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Set 2014 às 08:43)

StormRic disse:


>



Esse foi um forte, mas entretanto têm surgido trovões muito perto !

São sucessivos, ouve-se o estrondo logo a seguir do clarão. Abanam tudo !


----------



## Geiras (10 Set 2014 às 08:44)

Os roncos são praticamente constantes!

Sigo com 20,5ºC e 2,4mm acumulados.


----------



## david 6 (10 Set 2014 às 08:46)

por este lado já ouvi um trovão a W daqui


----------



## thunderstorm87 (10 Set 2014 às 08:49)

Boas malta.ja se ouviu trovoada por aqui por Almada mas nada de muito forte. Esta quase de certeza vai passar ao lado também


----------



## Firefigther (10 Set 2014 às 08:51)

Pelo que me apercebo no radar será que nas próximas horas a região da Grande Lisboa e Margem Sul será a que vai ser mais afetada pela passagem sucessiva de celulas ?


----------



## dASk (10 Set 2014 às 08:52)

Bom dia! um desses estoiros foi tão grande que acordei a pensar que era um tremor de terra.  mas fiquei surpreendido porque o céu parece típico das manhãs de neblina porque as nuvens parecem bastante uniformes! mas claramente está a escurecer a O/SO..


----------



## dASk (10 Set 2014 às 08:54)

Firefigther disse:


> Pelo que me apercebo no radar será que nas próximas horas a região da Grande Lisboa e Margem Sul será a que vai ser mais afetada pela passagem sucessiva de celulas ?



Sim elas estão todas a vir pra cá, só um aparte margem sul também é grande Lisboa


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 08:57)

Firefigther disse:


> Pelo que me apercebo no radar será que nas próximas horas a região da Grande Lisboa e Margem Sul será a que vai ser mais afetada pela passagem sucessiva de celulas ?



Parece-me que sim, e agora acabou de nascer outra com um eco vermelho 
As células têm tido dificuldade em progredir para NNE, e perdem força, mas pela acumulação se callhar depois rebenta tudo à frente






08:57 trovão distante mas bem forte
08:59 chuva mais intensa agora em Carcavelos mas ainda não é forte; as gaivotas acampadas no parque de estacionamento parecem regaladas com o banho 
09:01 mais trovões bem audíveis e arrastados; tudo cinzento, neblina, chuva e céu fechado; quase não se vê o mar.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (10 Set 2014 às 08:59)

Vamos ver se é desta que por aqui vê se trovoada de jeito.esperemos é que não se dissipe como é costume. Ja está tudo a postos para as filmagens


----------



## thunderstorm87 (10 Set 2014 às 09:02)

Ouvi agora uma boa bomba


----------



## AnDré (10 Set 2014 às 09:05)

Em Odivelas ainda não dei conta de trovoada.

Apenas chuva. E mesmo essa não é muita.
2,4mm em Caneças.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (10 Set 2014 às 09:07)

Parece que houve noite engraçada aqui pela zona da Linha de Cascais.

Eu dormi que nem uma pedra, não ouvi nem vi nada. Quando acordei nem sequer chovia, e parecia-me um dia de neblina normal, quando pouco depois começou a chover moderadamente.

Ouvi um estrondo longiquo pelas 8h10m, mas nada de especial.


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 09:12)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Parece que houve noite engraçada aqui pela zona da Linha de Cascais.
> 
> Eu dormi que nem uma pedra, não ouvi nem vi nada. Quando acordei nem sequer chovia, e parecia-me um dia de neblina normal, quando pouco depois começou a chover moderadamente.
> 
> Ouvi um estrondo longiquo pelas 8h10m, mas nada de especial.



Não perdeste nada, foi mais uma noite de expectativa, o espectáculo eléctrico foi muito fraco, a chuva, fraca também.

09:14 continua a chover, agora mais grosso, o parque de estacionamento já começa a ser lamaçal, as gaivotas estão contentes (acho eu, claro).


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Set 2014 às 09:15)

Bom dia!

Carcavelos amanheceu cinzento, escuro, estava tudo molhado.

Em Cascais caiu um aguaceiro bastante intenso por volta das 8:10 quando estava a chegar ao trabalho mas não senti trovoada.

Bom seguimento ao Forum!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (10 Set 2014 às 09:16)

Trovoada no Tagus


----------



## casr26 (10 Set 2014 às 09:18)

Por Belém agora vai trovejando, de manhã chão molhado mas nada demais e apenas agora a partir das 9 da manhã é que se começou a apreciar o aparato sonoro, e pelo que se vê no radar isto ainda é só a ponta do iceberg 
Chove moderado, nada de pancadas de água até agora!


----------



## Maria Papoila (10 Set 2014 às 09:19)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês céu carregadíssimo, aguaceiros por vezes fortes e trovoada a estalar já há algum tempo. O termómetro marca 20º. Chegou o Outono - toca a comprar sapato novo


----------



## AnDré (10 Set 2014 às 09:20)

Já se vai ouvindo trovejar.

Pena o céu estar forrado de nuvens baixas.

A base das nuvens anda nos 300m, com os cume aqui da serras cobertos de nevoeiro.


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 09:21)

Firefigther disse:


> Que estoiro aqui pela zona do Montijo.



Terá sido esta?


----------



## Lightning (10 Set 2014 às 09:23)

Acordei com a trovoada  não houve nenhuma descarga relativamente perto daqui mas os trovões ainda fizeram abanar a casa.

Começou a chover de maneira fortíssima, tirando praticamente a visibilidade toda, e num só aguaceiro que acabou de cair acumularam-se 19 mm  a estação até contava de 2 em 2... ainda consegui dar uma vista de olhos e ver um rain rate de 305 mm/hora. 

Por agora acalmou tudo mas continua a trovoada e continua a chover. Assim sim


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 09:24)

Há um eco vermelho em frente ao Cabo espichel, vinte minutos atrás.




Parece ir entrar pela Caparica.

Aqui a visibilidade não vai além de 500 m. Continua a chover moderada e persistentemente.

O cortejo de células umas atrás das outras por ali abaixo é impressionante.

09:29 Trovão forte










Bem colocado aviso!  (pelo menos aqui para a região de Lisboa)


----------



## rbsmr (10 Set 2014 às 09:26)

Aqui por Lisboa ouve-se trovejar. (Telheiras/Carnide)


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 09:30)

Lightning disse:


> Acordei com a trovoada  não houve nenhuma descarga relativamente perto daqui mas os trovões ainda fizeram abanar a casa.
> 
> Começou a chover de maneira fortíssima, tirando praticamente a visibilidade toda, e num só aguaceiro que acabou de cair acumularam-se 19 mm  a estação até contava de 2 em 2... ainda consegui dar uma vista de olhos e ver um rain rate de 305 mm/hora.
> 
> Por agora acalmou tudo mas continua a trovoada e continua a chover. Assim sim



A que horas mais ou menos?


----------



## ota (10 Set 2014 às 09:32)

Aqui na zona de Tomar acabei de ouvir dois trovões num espaço temporal reduzido, mas ainda longe


----------



## Firefigther (10 Set 2014 às 09:34)

StormRic disse:


> Terá sido esta?



Possivelmente não porque essa foi pelas 7 da manha esta eram para ai 8,30  mais ou menos...


----------



## Geiras (10 Set 2014 às 09:36)

E os roncos são frequentes a Oeste/Sudoeste!!!


----------



## casr26 (10 Set 2014 às 09:40)

Em Belém a trovoada após breves minutos desapareceu mas da outra face da moeda a chuva agora intensificou bem!


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Set 2014 às 09:44)

Que carga de água do catano...
Eu até gosto de correr à chuva, mas isto é demais!
Resultado, vim para casa...

PS: Que estouro mesmo aqui ao pé! Até a casa abanou!


----------



## Lightning (10 Set 2014 às 09:44)

StormRic disse:


> A que horas mais ou menos?



Começou aí por volta das 8 e meia da manhã 

EDIT: RAIO E BOMBA


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 09:46)

Firefigther disse:


> Possivelmente não porque essa foi pelas 7 da manha esta eram para ai 8,30  mais ou menos...



As horas no registo são utc, portanto aquela foi às 8:38. Foi essa!


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 09:49)

Célula potente sobre a Caparica!









ouvem-se trovões frequentes, céu completamente obscurecido nessa direcção, mesmo com a chuva aqui e a neblina.
Vai tudo para Lisboa.


----------



## ota (10 Set 2014 às 09:50)

Neste momento começa a chover em Tomar
PS: Entretanto parou. 
PS2: Entretanto voltou mas com pouco intensidade.


----------



## Geiras (10 Set 2014 às 09:55)

Trovoada brutal a Oeste/Noroeste!! 

O barulho é constante!


----------



## Firefigther (10 Set 2014 às 09:56)

http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en&page_0=13

Trovoada em tempo real europa.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Set 2014 às 10:01)

Chove intensamente.


----------



## Aspvl (10 Set 2014 às 10:02)

Intervalo de tempo entre raio e trovão de aproximadamente 10 segundos.
Belo estrondo!


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 10:02)

Geiras disse:


> Trovoada brutal a Oeste/Noroeste!!
> 
> O barulho é constante!


É a célula da Caparica, talvez apanhe Almada também e seguirá para Lisboa, se não largar tudo na margem sul.


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 10:05)

Aspvl disse:


> Intervalo de tempo entre raio e trovão de aproximadamente 10 segundos.
> Belo estrondo!



O registo de descargas do IPMA não está a apanhar nem metade do que está a caír.


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 10:06)

Almada vai apanhar a célula que passou na Caparica. O eco ainda está laranja.


----------



## Henrique (10 Set 2014 às 10:07)

O dia a despertar com uma trovoada bastante intensa na região de Lisboa/Almada que já dura à 1 hora e meia. Diria que a cadência de descargas é de 1 a cada 3 minutos.
O dia promete ser fotogénico e animado 
Pena eu estar a trabalhar


----------



## Aspvl (10 Set 2014 às 10:09)

Serei só eu, ou o Blitzortung não apresenta qualquer descarga?


----------



## Lightning (10 Set 2014 às 10:09)

A chuva vai alternando entre o fraco e o forte. Mais 12,6 mm a juntar aos 22 de há pouco. A rega é bem generosa. 

A trovoada continua, mas mais distante.


----------



## ota (10 Set 2014 às 10:10)

Aqui voltou a parar a chuva.  Parece que vou ter que esperar mais algum tempo até que chegue aqui alguma coisa.


----------



## casr26 (10 Set 2014 às 10:11)

ota disse:


> Neste momento começa a chover em Tomar
> PS: Entretanto parou.
> PS2: Entretanto voltou mas com pouco intensidade.



O ribatejo hoje de deve levar mais um dia daqueles 

Por Belém cá vamos... ora a chover mais, ora abranda e lá vem mais um trovão, mas por agora acalmou e ou muito me engano ou a maioria para esta zona por agora já passou!


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 10:12)

Aspvl disse:


> Serei só eu, ou o Blitzortung não apresenta qualquer descarga?



É verdade, nada.


----------



## Firefigther (10 Set 2014 às 10:13)

Valente carga de agua pelo Montijo


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 10:13)

ota disse:


> Aqui voltou a parar a chuva.  Parece que vou ter que esperar mais algum tempo até que chegue aqui alguma coisa.



Sim, não vejo grande actividade a caminho dessa zona.


----------



## ota (10 Set 2014 às 10:21)

Voltou aos chuviscos. Provavelmente não passará disto então. E eu que já estava à espera de algo considerável...


----------



## david 6 (10 Set 2014 às 10:22)

as estações na caparica uma vai com 34mm e outra com 31mm 

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=caparica

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=caparica


PS: os carros que vem na estrada que liga Salvaterra a Coruche, os que vêem lá do lado de Salvaterra (W) alguns vêem com as luzes acesas, deve estar bem escuro para lá


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Set 2014 às 10:29)

Por aqui vai alternando entre aguaceiros fortes e fracos desde as 8:30.
20.9 °C
Humidade-96%
Chuva-4.32 mm


----------



## thunderstorm87 (10 Set 2014 às 10:30)

parou a chuva e a trovoada.será que vem mais hoje?


----------



## david 6 (10 Set 2014 às 10:31)

começou a chuviscar por aqui


----------



## ota (10 Set 2014 às 10:33)

Aguaceiros fracos de novo


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 10:33)

Aqui em Carcavelos a chuva finalmente está a parar depois de cair com alguma força. Para o lado de Cascais, oeste, o céu está a abrir-se e a revelar azul pálido com neblina e cumulus pequenos. No radar toda a costa oeste para norte parece limpa de precipitação.
Do lado oposto, Caparica, céu muito pesado ainda. Formações em frente, a sul, a ficarem com base estranha, escura e ondulada. Por trás, no alinhamento do Cabo, forma-se nova célula potente.


----------



## Firefigther (10 Set 2014 às 10:34)

Chove bem por aqui


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 10:36)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> parou a chuva e a trovoada.será que vem mais hoje?



Já está a sair nova "fornada", o "forno" é o mesmo, ali no alinhamento do Cabo Espichel, a SO. 






Parece que o detector de descargas do IPMA está... em estado de choque. Talvez publiquem os registos mais tarde e tenham suspendido a actualização para não sobrecarregar os servidores. Porque dez descargas apenas na zona de Lisboa, Almada, etc é anedota.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (10 Set 2014 às 10:36)

volta a haver precipitação em almada


----------



## thunderstorm87 (10 Set 2014 às 10:37)

StormRic disse:


> Já está a sair nova "fornada", o "forno" é o mesmo, ali no alinhamento do Cabo Espichel, a SO.



so e pena a nebulosidade baixa... pode ser que essa " fornada" seja das boas


----------



## david 6 (10 Set 2014 às 10:38)

StormRic disse:


> Aqui em Carcavelos a chuva finalmente está a parar depois de cair com alguma força. Para o lado de Cascais, oeste, o céu está a abrir-se e a revelar azul pálido com neblina e cumulus pequenos. No radar toda a costa oeste para norte parece limpa de precipitação.
> Do lado oposto, Caparica, céu muito pesado ainda. Formações em frente, a sul, a ficarem com base estranha, escura e ondulada. Por trás, no alinhamento do Cabo, forma-se nova célula potente.



na caparica continua a acumular segundo as estaçoes amadoras, subiu para 38mm e outra para 41mm


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Set 2014 às 10:41)

Depois de acordar com duas bombas positivas, como referidas a pouco aqui, a manhã seguiu-se de roncos constantes.
Por agora chove moderado a forte, está assim há uns bons 30 minutos.


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 10:48)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> so e pena a nebulosidade baixa... pode ser que essa " fornada" seja das boas



Vista daqui, é imponente.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Set 2014 às 10:49)

Chove torrencialmente.


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 10:51)

david 6 disse:


> na caparica continua a acumular segundo as estaçoes amadoras, subiu para 38mm e outra para 41mm



Já vai em 43mm! Vendo daqui de Carcavelos, como parou a chuva por aqui e a neblina já não é tão espessa, consegue-se vislumbrar já a Costa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Set 2014 às 10:54)

Por aqui vai chovendo de forma consistente, mas apenas isso.

A Este uma massa nebulosa, a Oeste o céu já é azul.

Agora que as coisas estão mais calmas, aproveito para congratular o *StormRic* pelos seus belos registos desta noite


----------



## Firefigther (10 Set 2014 às 10:54)

Carga valente novamente


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 10:56)

Firefigther disse:


> Carga valente novamente


----------



## Maria Papoila (10 Set 2014 às 11:00)

Há pouco caiu uma grande carga de chuva e com ela uma árvore ali p'ra Rua Luciano Cordeiro onde começava alguma confusão no trânsito ("pernas para que te quero"). Assim:


----------



## kelinha (10 Set 2014 às 11:00)

Que grande festa que vai aí para baixo! 

Aqui por Coimbra está tudo calminho, calminho... Cairam uns pinguinhos, o céu tá nublado, mas até consigo ver um bocadinho de azul entre uma nuvem ou outra 

EDIT: O sol brilha por entre as nuvens!


----------



## Firefigther (10 Set 2014 às 11:01)

O Sao Pedro abriu as portas outra vez....


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Set 2014 às 11:07)

Chuva moderada continua e pelos vistos a trovoada voltou, um flash até agora.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Set 2014 às 11:09)

Chuva torrencial há bastante tempo ! As estradas parecem rios.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Set 2014 às 11:14)

AndréFrade disse:


> Chuva torrencial há bastante tempo ! As estradas parecem rios.



Então e valores acumulados? Como estão?


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Set 2014 às 11:16)

Trovoada, belo relâmpago aqui mesmo por cima. A chuva moderada continua.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Set 2014 às 11:17)

ecobcg disse:


> Então e valores acumulados? Como estão?



19.8mm acumulados.

A trovoada está a aproximar-se e a chuva diminuiu ligeiramente de intensidade mas chove intensamente na mesma.

Estradas alagadas de água, e de lama também.


----------



## AMFC (10 Set 2014 às 11:17)

AndréFrade disse:


> Chuva torrencial há bastante tempo ! As estradas parecem rios.



Pois é André, s. Pedro decidiu estacionar e abrir as comportas nessa zona, e parece que está para durar, o radar é muito promissor. Que grande arranque de Setembro.


----------



## david 6 (10 Set 2014 às 11:18)

começou a chover aqui, chuva moderada


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 11:21)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Agora que as coisas estão mais calmas, aproveito para congratular o *StormRic* pelos seus belos registos desta noite



Obrigado, Duarte! 

Já agora fica outro registo. Com a alvorada a despontar, do lado esquerdo, mas ainda sob o luar, no lado direito, as primeiras células vindas de SSO. Vê-se uma descarga nuvem-nuvem, distante e quase oculta pelas nuvens. Foram todas assim, não vi descargas nuvem-terra (ou mar).


----------



## Firefigther (10 Set 2014 às 11:21)

AMFC disse:


> Pois é André, s. Pedro decidiu estacionar e abrir as comportas nessa zona, e parece que está para durar, o radar é muito promissor. Que grande arranque de Setembro.



Para alguma coisa o nosso padroeiro é o S. Pedro....   e pelos vistos hoje não nos quer deixar...


----------



## AnDré (10 Set 2014 às 11:22)

Das estações do IPMA, destaque para os *24,8mm* na Praia da Rainha (Costa da Caparica - Almada) e os *15,6mm* do Geofisico de Lisboa. Valores acumulados entre as 9h e as 10h.

Manhã caótica em Lisboa. Muita chuva a juntar à greve do metro.


----------



## david 6 (10 Set 2014 às 11:32)

trovoada a SW/W e 0.7mm acumulado


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 11:33)

Firefigther disse:


> Para alguma coisa o nosso padroeiro é o S. Pedro....   e pelos vistos hoje não nos quer deixar...



A margem sul hoje foi bem atingida e continua:





Aviso amarelo em cheio!


----------



## AnDré (10 Set 2014 às 11:36)

Precipitação acumulada, segundo o radar de Loulé, entre as 8h e as 9h UTC:
(9 e 10h locais)


----------



## david 6 (10 Set 2014 às 11:37)

oiço trovão atrás de trovão a SW/W


----------



## Nonnu (10 Set 2014 às 11:38)

Barreiro ate agora...

42.4 mm
137.4 rain rate as 10.44

Trovoada muito pouca, apenas 3 relâmpagos que eu tenha ouvido/reparado

19.1 temperatura
95% humidade
0 Km/h vento


----------



## parvonia (10 Set 2014 às 11:42)

Já sigo este forum a algum tempo e hoje foi dia de me registar, espero poder dar algum contributo pois tenho residência na Moita onde passo metade do tempo e a outra metade em Sines.


----------



## Firefigther (10 Set 2014 às 11:42)

Começam a aparecer pequenas inundações pela margem sul, bombeiros a trabalho em diversos locais. Por aqui chuva fraca... até á chegada de uma nova vaga...


----------



## miguel (10 Set 2014 às 11:42)

Setúbal até agora a margem disto tudo, apenas 2,2mm num aguaceiro de 5 minutos

22,1ºC, 88%Hr


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 11:46)

Nonnu disse:


> Barreiro ate agora...
> 
> 42.4 mm
> 137.4 rain rate as 10.44
> ...



Penso que não aguenta outra dose. Esperemos que aquela massa de células ao largo do Sudoeste, e que me parece excessiva, não passe pelos mesmos locais que foram tão atingidos até agora.






Mas o movimento para norte, ligeiramente NNE, mantém-se. Estejamos atentos.
http://www.sat24.com/zoomloop.aspx?ir=false&region=eu&lat=39&lon=-9

Aqui por Carcavelos apareceu o sol, muita neblina e muita luz, um corredor entre duas paredes de células.
Espectáculo de céu. Depois mostro as fotos. Mas tudo move-se rápidamente para norte.


----------



## david 6 (10 Set 2014 às 11:48)

trovao atras de trovao, ainda ta a fazer o som do ultimo ja ta a começar outro, o ceu não está 1 segundo silencioso

EDIT: radar vermelho!!!


----------



## Tufao André (10 Set 2014 às 11:51)

Bom dia!
Uma manha marcada por bastante chuva mas muito irregular (ora fraca ora torrencial por vezes) e trovoada. Ao inicio da manha os trovoes eram distantes daqui mas gradualmente foram-se aproximando e consegui mesmo observar um raio perfeito em frente à minha janela 
Por agora tudo mais calmo, já com alguns raios de sol e pingos fracos. A ver o q a tarde reserva...

T.actual: 20ºC 
HR: 94% 
Vento fraco de SSE


----------



## Zapiao (10 Set 2014 às 11:52)

Chuva moderada em Coimbra


----------



## squidward (10 Set 2014 às 11:53)

Aqui chove com alguma intensidade e já ouvi pelo menos 2 trovões.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Set 2014 às 11:57)

Ainda não parou de chover, e agora volta a chover intensamente.


----------



## Firefigther (10 Set 2014 às 11:58)

Chuva moderada a forte novamente mais uma vaga a chegar... tenho conhecimento de diversas inundaçoes no Barreiro, Baixa da banheira , etc


----------



## Firefigther (10 Set 2014 às 12:02)

Montijo bombeiros em trabalho , diversas inundações na parte baixa da cidade.


----------



## david 6 (10 Set 2014 às 12:03)

ponto vermelho pa cima de mim, clarao agora!!!!! chuva forte!!! trovao alto!!! 

edit: janela tremeu com o trovao!!!


----------



## Lightning (10 Set 2014 às 12:05)

Muitas complicações aqui desde as 8 da manhã, quando tudo isto começou. Houveram inundações na EN-10, inclusivo o trânsito teve de ser cortado, a vala ao pé dos CTT levantou e transbordou como sempre, inundações também na baixa, na zona industrial de Santa Marta, Cruz de Pau, e no resto do caminho que fiz há pouco até Coina. 

Desde as 8h, o acumulado (até me custa a crer...) vai em 50,6 mm  

Por agora não chove e está tudo calmo.


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 12:07)

david 6 disse:


> trovao atras de trovao, ainda ta a fazer o som do ultimo ja ta a começar outro, o ceu não está 1 segundo silencioso
> 
> EDIT: radar vermelho!!!


----------



## parvonia (10 Set 2014 às 12:11)

Vista Arrabida






[/URL][/IMG]

Vista Lisboa


----------



## david 6 (10 Set 2014 às 12:12)

lindo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! cada trovão mesmo por cima ate me fazia tremer, vento, chuva torrencial!!!!!!!!, aqui o meu quintal em 10seg virou lago!! lindo!!! 

temperatura caiu 4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (10 Set 2014 às 12:13)

Bom dia!

Madrugada/início de manhã interessante com aguaceiros por vezes fortes, embora pouca trovoada (apenas alguns relâmpagos e roncos).

Acumulo até ao momento *11,5 mm* de precipitação.

Mínima de *19,2ºC* e actuais 20,5ºC com 88% de humidade e 1015 hPa de pressão. 

Vento fraco/nulo.

---

Os meus parabéns aos restantes membros pelo seguimento tão detalhado da situação!


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Set 2014 às 12:18)

Após mais um aguaceiro forte acalmou tudo, embora não deva durar muito, visto pelo satélite e radar.


----------



## Lightning (10 Set 2014 às 12:19)

Aqui podem ver o quanto estes fenómenos são localizados.

Santa Marta do Pinhal, durante este evento de 50 mm de chuva e numa manhã caótica. *Créditos* - Facebook Santa Marta do Pinhal


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 12:19)

Parece-me preocupante o que vem aí...


----------



## Zapiao (10 Set 2014 às 12:21)

Só prejuizo fónix


----------



## rozzo (10 Set 2014 às 12:22)

Pela animação radar, parece-me que essas áreas mais animadas irão agora passar já mais a Sul, no eixo Setúbal-Sines. Mas posso estar a ver mal.
E de qualquer forma, continua muito instável a atmosfera, e vão-se formando algumas células convectivas novas sobre o mar mais a SW.


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Set 2014 às 12:23)

O radar está incrível, principalmente a célula a Sul de Santarém.


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 12:24)

Lightning disse:


> Aqui podem ver o quanto estes fenómenos são localizados.
> 
> Santa Marta do Pinhal, durante este evento de 50 mm de chuva e numa manhã caótica. *Créditos* - Facebook Santa Marta do Pinhal



 Isto já é um caso para aviso laranja... e se o que vem ainda de sul não perder força, ainda mais uma razão. Perante isto.


----------



## david 6 (10 Set 2014 às 12:26)

Miguel96 disse:


> O radar está incrível, principalmente a célula a Sul de Santarém.




foi aqui, parecia o fim do mundo!!  chuva super torrencial, vento, trovoes ate tremia, relampagos e a minha rua parecia um rio ali num sitio e isso e´ dificil de acontecer, foi lindo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Set 2014 às 12:30)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Set 2014 às 12:35)




----------



## Zapiao (10 Set 2014 às 12:40)

E para a tarde o que dizem ? Pelo satelite vai limpar um pouco, nao acham ?


----------



## Firefigther (10 Set 2014 às 12:42)

Por aqui tudo calmo , calmo demais parece que se está a preparar para o que aí vem... e corrijam-me se estiver enganado a Margem Sul que tem sido a mais fustigada vai sofrer um embate ainda maior pela maneira como se apresenta o radar do IPMA.


----------



## Agreste (10 Set 2014 às 12:47)

Esta chuvada não coincidiu com a maré cheia da manhã... mas pode coincidir com a da tarde.


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Set 2014 às 12:48)

A continuar vai ser em cheio.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Set 2014 às 12:48)

> A squall line with a number of thunderstorms has now formed over Portugal. Conditions are in place mainly for multicell thunderstorms although with the favourable SE low level flow some supercells may form. Moderate instability with about 1000 J/kg MLCAPE overlaps with marginal shear in 20-30 kt range. Coupled with moderately favourable QG forcing storm coverage is expected to be moderate to high. Main threats with these storms are heavy rainfall and marginally large hail. The system is moving NE-wards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://www.facebook.com/severeweat...757209114043/1568712613351834/?type=1&theater


----------



## david 6 (10 Set 2014 às 12:51)

antes:






depois:






a minha rua:







ainda tou com a adrenalina no sangue, eu amo mesmo meteorologia 

passou de 0.7mm para 9.2mm


----------



## thunderstorm87 (10 Set 2014 às 12:58)

ceu muito escuro na cova da piedade agora.começa a chover moderado


----------



## GonçaloMPB (10 Set 2014 às 12:59)

No Tagus está a descarregar agressivamente. Não consigo ver a rua, mas pelo barulho da chuva a bater no telhado de metal aqui do escritório imagino a chuvada.


----------



## meko60 (10 Set 2014 às 12:59)

Promete uma bela tarde de chuva e sabe-se lá mais o quê!
O que aconteceu em Sta Marta do Pinhal/Corroios é recorrente,má ordenação do território e desleixo dos SMAS na limpeza de sumidouros e sarjetas.Aqui por Almada/Cova da Piedade tmbém se passa o mesmo


----------



## thunderstorm87 (10 Set 2014 às 13:00)

vamos ver o que ai vem.será que ha mais trovoada para chegar??


----------



## Lightning (10 Set 2014 às 13:01)

Vídeos:

Situação na EN-10 hoje de manhã - *Créditos - Joana Serra*

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=860413500638111&set=vb.100000084068463&type=2&theater 

Situação em Santa Marta do Pinhal esta manhã - *Créditos - Vera Filipa *

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=803607232995916


----------



## thunderstorm87 (10 Set 2014 às 13:02)

meko60 disse:


> Promete uma bela tarde de chuva e sabe-se lá mais o quê!
> O que aconteceu em Sta Marta do Pinhal/Corroios é recorrente,má ordenação do território e desleixo dos SMAS na limpeza de sumidouros e sarjetas.Aqui por Almada/Cova da Piedade tmbém se passa o mesmo



Onde moro,ha cerca de 1h a rua parecia um rio autentico.so faltavam os peixes


----------



## Maria Papoila (10 Set 2014 às 13:07)

Que grande chuvada está a cair agora aqui no Marquês e céu bem escuro


----------



## AnDré (10 Set 2014 às 13:07)

Aguaceiro forte!

14mm em Caneças e a somar.


----------



## david 6 (10 Set 2014 às 13:09)

trovoada a W, isto hoje cada qualquer coisa e´ uma trovoada


----------



## meko60 (10 Set 2014 às 13:09)

A minha sorte é morar cá no cimo de Almada ( e no 3º andar) ,mas escorria bem rua abaixo,o pessoal da C. da Piedade é capaz de ter tido alguns problemas.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (10 Set 2014 às 13:12)

meko60 disse:


> A minha sorte é morar cá no cimo de Almada ( e no 3º andar) ,mas escorria bem rua abaixo,o pessoal da C. da Piedade é capaz de ter tido alguns problemas.



na minha rua nao houve problemas.mas mesmo no centro da piedade ao pé do jardim deve ter inundado.ha pouco fui a almada tomar cafe e estavam os meus colegas dos bombeiros de almada  numa inundação de uma loja.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Set 2014 às 13:12)

AnDré disse:


> Aguaceiro forte!



Confirmo. Mas não deverá passar disto por hoje.


----------



## MSantos (10 Set 2014 às 13:19)

Boas!

Mas que manhã! 

Aquele ponto vermelho que se via no radar há umas horas atrás passou mesmo aqui por cima, foram trovões constantes e chuva torrencial durante pelo menos 1hora, a luz por aqui falhou várias vezes e optei por desligar o computador por precaução sem fazer nenhum post.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Set 2014 às 13:31)

Mais um aguaceiro forte.

Sigo com *21,1 mm* acumulados.

Temperatura estável, nos 20,5ºC.


----------



## meko60 (10 Set 2014 às 13:50)

Está a escurecer bem para os lados da serra da Arrábida/Barreiro (E/SE),aproxima-se chuvada,está visto!


----------



## ThunderFreak (10 Set 2014 às 14:02)

Boa Tarde, sou nova no fórum, já o seguia, mas só me inscrevi agora. Aqui por Setúbal já se houve os trovões, mas chuva pouco ou nada.


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Set 2014 às 14:05)

Bem vinda, ThunderFreak!
Diria, olhando ao radar, que nos próximos minutos vais ter animação


----------



## joselamego (10 Set 2014 às 14:06)

ThunderFreak disse:


> Boa Tarde, sou nova no fórum, já o seguia, mas só me inscrevi agora. Aqui por Setúbal já se houve os trovões, mas chuva pouco ou nada.





Bem vinda ThunderFreak, ao nosso fórum do Meteopt
bom acompanhamento e que o ano seja proprício a coisas boas, tanto a nível meteoreológico como profissional e pessoal...


----------



## ThunderFreak (10 Set 2014 às 14:06)

Meteofan disse:


> Bem vinda, ThunderFreak!
> Diria, olhando ao radar, que nos próximos minutos vais ter animação



Muito Obrigado. Estou à espera disso


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Set 2014 às 14:08)

Boas,

Aqui por estas bandas  choveu bastante ao inicio da manha, ouvi uns roncos, e um clarão(às 9:30), apenas isso.

Acumulado: *13 mm*


----------



## Firefigther (10 Set 2014 às 14:10)

Ou é impressão minha ou aquela célula que segundo o radar do IPMA que se aproximava da Margem Sul passou ao lado entrou por Sines e vamos ser poupados ?


----------



## parvonia (10 Set 2014 às 14:12)

Olha o que vem por cima da Arrabida





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Firefigther (10 Set 2014 às 14:13)

Bom pelos vistos parace que sim no site do IPMA na previsão por localidade a 10 dias aqui no Montijo já não vai chover até.... Domingo    

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade/?localID=15&cidadeID=253


----------



## Lightning (10 Set 2014 às 14:16)

Vejo agora mamatus muito discretos aqui por cima


----------



## meko60 (10 Set 2014 às 14:18)

Firefigther disse:


> Ou é impressão minha ou aquela célula que segundo o radar do IPMA que se aproximava da Margem Sul passou ao lado entrou por Sines e vamos ser poupados ?



A observar a imagem de radar,também me parece,mas somos capazes de apanhar com outra que vem mais afastada e se a direcção do vento se mantiver,apanhamos com essa.A ver vamos!


----------



## meko60 (10 Set 2014 às 14:19)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/
esta imagem.


----------



## MSantos (10 Set 2014 às 14:19)

Boa tarde!

Céu muito escuro a Sudoeste, aproxima-se mais uma carga e parece trazer electricidade.


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Set 2014 às 14:26)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Céu muito escuro a Sudoeste, aproxima-se mais uma carga e parece trazer electricidade.



Aproveita que a electicidade está cara


----------



## GonçaloMPB (10 Set 2014 às 14:45)

Só espero que isto limpe um pouco até por volta das 17h, que hoje o destino é a Margem Sul. Se continuar a chover desta maneira com a greve do metro vai estar giro.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (10 Set 2014 às 14:46)

ThunderFreak disse:


> Boa Tarde, sou nova no fórum, já o seguia, mas só me inscrevi agora. Aqui por Setúbal já se houve os trovões, mas chuva pouco ou nada.



ola bem vinda a comunidade.por almada neste momento nao chove.gostava de voltar a ouvir trovoadas hoje mas pelos vistos nao tenho sorte


----------



## thunderstorm87 (10 Set 2014 às 14:48)

meko60 disse:


> A observar a imagem de radar,também me parece,mas somos capazes de apanhar com outra que vem mais afastada e se a direcção do vento se mantiver,apanhamos com essa.A ver vamos!



era fixe vizinho.soube a pouco esta manha


----------



## MSantos (10 Set 2014 às 14:50)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Céu muito escuro a Sudoeste, aproxima-se mais uma carga e parece trazer electricidade.



Passou ao lado, ainda se ouvem trovões muito distantes mas já não chove. Veremos se ainda temos direito a mais alguma coisa por aqui.

Em Benavente o acumulado de hoje é de 21mm.


----------



## ThunderFreak (10 Set 2014 às 14:52)

Por aqui já parou, esperava mais.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (10 Set 2014 às 14:54)

para quem gosta de boas bombas...gostava de voltar a apanhar uma assim. ah que saudades.....  0:43 e 2:38. a descarga foi proxima o suficiente para sentir um formigueiro no braço


----------



## Jodamensil (10 Set 2014 às 14:56)

por loures o ceu esta bem escuro. nao é aqui que vai descarregar está visto mas onde for... uiii..


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Set 2014 às 15:25)

Manhã caótica por Lisboa. Por Queluz 13,4 mm até ao momento e 19,9ºC e vento fraco. A nível de trovoada nada a declarar.


----------



## parvonia (10 Set 2014 às 15:36)

É impressão minha ou no radar aquela célula que está prestes a entrar esta-se a intensificar....


----------



## rozzo (10 Set 2014 às 15:37)

parvonia disse:


> É impressão minha ou no radar aquela célula que está prestes a entrar esta-se a intensificar....



Esta mais recente parece-me apontar diretamente a Lisboa.


----------



## lsalvador (10 Set 2014 às 15:40)

Barreiro, Lavradio

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1461451894144429&set=o.1429588057297957&type=2&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=305511472955340&set=gm.1482006108722818&type=1&theater

rua carvalho araujo, lavradio


----------



## Lightning (10 Set 2014 às 15:49)

rozzo disse:


> Esta mais recente parece-me apontar diretamente a Lisboa.



Estou com uma soneira que me apetece ir deitar  mas a curiosidade de saber o que vai sair dali é mais forte  vem mesmo direita aqui também


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Set 2014 às 16:02)

Céu interessante a NE.


----------



## Maria Papoila (10 Set 2014 às 16:10)

Aqui no Marquês de Pombal cai um aguaceiro com pingas de chuva obesas, quase não há vento e está calor.

EDIT: 16h21m parece que a tempestade parou e o sol volta a querer romper


----------



## parvonia (10 Set 2014 às 16:29)

Volta a chover com alguma intensidade na Moita


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Set 2014 às 16:39)




----------



## AndréFrade (10 Set 2014 às 16:40)

Chove intensamente. 21.8ºC.


----------



## ct5iul (10 Set 2014 às 17:12)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 21.4 ºC
Temp Mini: 19.1ºC
Rajada Máxima: 18.5 km/h 


Temp atual 21.1ºC 17:10

Pressão: 1007.6Hpa 17:10
Intensidade do Vento: 3.4 km/h 17:10
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: SW
Temperatura do vento: 21.1ºC 17:10
Ponto de Orvalho: 19.0ºC 17:10
Humidade Relativa:89% 17:10
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.5 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 41.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 4 Moderado  17:10
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/


----------



## AnDré (10 Set 2014 às 17:18)

Entretanto a Praia da Rainha leva já *61,4mm* hoje.

A vegetação junto às praias, castigada pelo pó levantado pelos carros, agradece.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Set 2014 às 17:25)

O sol vai brilhando... a trovoada não quer nada com esta zona, está visto que tenho de ir viver para a Peninsula de Setúbal.


----------



## david 6 (10 Set 2014 às 17:33)

chuva moderada por aqui


----------



## david 6 (10 Set 2014 às 17:44)

chuva forte agora!!! com um pouco + de vento a acompanhar


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (10 Set 2014 às 17:55)

Boas.
A manhã aqui foi de aguaceiros fortes acompanhada logo pela manhã de alguns trovões que se ouvia mas ao longe.
De tarde o cenário está a ser mais calmo com o céu a ficar muito nublado e sol aparecer por vezes.


----------



## miguel (10 Set 2014 às 18:02)

Boas

Aqui ao inicio da tarde passou uma boa trovoada a Sul a caminho do NE foi pena ter passado ainda um pouco distante mas deu para ver alguns raios e ouvir uns bons trovoes  a chuva deixou muito a desejar ficou nos 4,4mm


----------



## david 6 (10 Set 2014 às 18:11)

bem e ja passou, foi boa rega, curiosamente o radar mostra tons laranja/vermelho mas não ouvi trovão nenhum, já vi trovoadas por menos.
penso que tenha acabado por hoje, gostei do dia , apanhar abocado um mesmo vermelho em cima que foi uma festa autentica  e agora este, acumulado está nos 14.8mm (9.1mm na 1ª e 5.0mm agora e uns chuviscos pelo meio),   

edit: e agora para terminar um arco iris


----------



## windchill (10 Set 2014 às 18:36)

StormRic disse:


> que pena já não ser de noite.



Esse caiu a poucos metros de mim, em Paio Pires


----------



## david 6 (10 Set 2014 às 18:39)

agora ta a chuviscar e a fazer sol, com ceu azul por cima so umas nuvens brancas perto e 2 arco iris ao mesmo tempo, isto hoje da para tudo


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Set 2014 às 19:43)

Por aqui esta tarde foi uma desilusão, nem uma gota de água, antes pelo contrário veio o sol toda a tarde, desde o final da hora do almoço.
Humidade-83%
Chuva-4.83 mm


----------



## Tufao André (10 Set 2014 às 19:55)

O ceu volta a ficar muito escuro a S/SO, mas n vem la nada pelas imagens de radar...
A tarde trouxe chuva torrencial por volta das 13h e um trovão longínquo, mas rapidamente abrandou e dps n parou de chover fraco/moderado até as 16h30 mais ou menos.


----------



## david 6 (10 Set 2014 às 20:16)

coruche na ultima hora teve 4.5mm, foi o tal aguaceiro que referi à pouco, a mim deu +ou- 5mm

minima: *19.0ºC*
maxima: *23.7ºC*
actual: *20.1ºC*
precipitação acumulada: *14.8mm*


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 20:31)

Boas noites

Poente com ambiente ainda húmido, cumulus que embora vindos de SSW expandem-se para ENE parecendo assim que andam "de lado".






a colecção de fotos do dia é bastante extensa, por absoluta falta de tempo não consegui ainda mostrá-las. Irei pondo ao longo da noite.


----------



## dASk (10 Set 2014 às 20:42)

Dia muito chuvoso e abafado fazendo lembrar os trópicos! Uma coisa em que reparei e que não me lembro da ultima vez que aconteceu é começar a ver as ervas a brotar, mais uns dias e os campos estão verdes. O que para mim é quase novidade visto que ainda estamos no verão..  Ah e espero que a chuva faça uma pausa não quero Festas da Moita molhadas


----------



## CptRena (10 Set 2014 às 21:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> http://youtu.be/_uKH6xSOhu8



As condições climatéricas são tramadas para os condutores.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Set 2014 às 21:09)

CptRena disse:


> As *condições climatéricas* são tramadas para os condutores.



Até mete dó. 
___________

T.actual: *20,1ºC*
HR: *95 %*
Precipitação acumulada: *12,7 mm*


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 22:08)

Esta é para rir... é a terceira das únicas três fotos desta noite em que se vêem descargas, a 50 Km de distância o que é que eu estava à espera?? Pelo menos dá para ilustrar que nestas condições, com chuva pela frente mas horizonte aberto sobre o mar, essa deve ser a máxima distância a que se vê actividade eléctrica.





detalhe com contraste exagerado para mostrar que estava ali um raio nuvem-mar





registo de descargas da hora em que esta ocorreu





para a próxima coloco a lente 250mm... e mesmo assim...


----------



## Lousano (10 Set 2014 às 22:29)

Boa noite.

Dia fresco durante a manhã, de céu encoberto e ao final da mesma uma chuva dispersa de fraca intensidade acumulou 0,3mm. Durante a tarde fracas abertas aqueceram um pouco a temperatura.

Os próximos dias parecem ser mais chuvosos.


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 23:33)

Encontrei ainda outra, também muito longe, 50 Km, mas está identificada no registo do IPMA: -12,3 kAmp.
A anterior não consegui encontrar correspondência no minuto/segundo exacto (o relógio da câmara tem de ser acertado frequentemente, pode daí advir a falta de sincronização, embora os tempos afixados nas imagens já tenham sido corrigidos mas o processo não é rigoroso ao segundo)













Estas imagens foram tiradas com a câmara a fazer automaticamente uma rajada de 10, com exposição regulada manualmente (13 segundos neste caso). Neste modo de rajada os intervalos entre fotos são de menos de um segundo. É um dos processos de tentar cobrir quase totalmente um longo intervalo de tempo sem exposição demasiado longa, para não sobre-expôr a iluminação que não provém da descarga. No fim de cada rajada, no entanto, pode-se perder alguns segundos a verificar minimamente se a exposição está adequada e a iniciar nova rajada. Em duas ocasiões desta transição perdi duas descargas das melhores, foi azar. Com as imagens obtidas, mesmo que não tenham registos de raios, fazem-se animações *time-lapse* muito interessantes. Ainda não tenho um programa adequado para o efeito.


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2014 às 00:14)

Neste momento as nuvens, alguns cumulus, continuam a deslocar-se de SSO para NNE. Daqui a cerca de duas horas poderão entrar alguns aguaceiros na costa Cascais-Lisboa, mas são pontuais e não parecem sequer fortes. As nuvens correspondentes não têm desenvolvimento significativo, até agora.
As ondas aumentaram durante a tarde e ainda se ouvem bem.


----------



## stormy (11 Set 2014 às 00:28)

Belos registos, StormRic...
Abençoado o dia em que resolveste fazer parte desta comunidade


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2014 às 00:39)

stormy disse:


> Belos registos, StormRic...
> Abençoado o dia em que resolveste fazer parte desta comunidade



Obrigado, Stormy, é um grande elogio. Tenho aprendido muito aqui e o teu trabalho de análise e previsão é seguramente um dos grandes pilares desta entusiasmante comunidade.


----------



## joselamego (11 Set 2014 às 00:48)

StormRic disse:


> Obrigado, Stormy, é um grande elogio. Tenho aprendido muito aqui e o teu trabalho de análise e previsão é seguramente um dos grandes pilares desta entusiasmante comunidade.




Concordo com o Stormy, grandes fotos, dá gosto de se ver
Já que aqui em Lamego não tem havido trovoada, ao menos consolo-me de ver aqui estas fotos... É um regalo para os olhos!!!!!


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2014 às 00:49)

Enquanto não vem mais actividade, vamos actualizando os momentos significativos do dia aqui por Caracavelos.
Cerca das 7 horas da manhã o nascente tingiu-se de laranja avermelhado dando um aspecto dantesco às células que chegavam à Costa da Caparica. O efeito durou cerca de vinte minutos e é observado em condições como as de hoje, atmosfera com elevado conteúdo de vapor de água e nuvens de grande desenvolvimento vertical.





No lado oposto as cores ainda eram as da alvorada luarenta; a linha de instabilidade funcionando como uma barreira perfeita entre ambas as fontes luminosas:





O efeito foi esbatendo-se ao mesmo tempo que a célula avançava. Como é hábito as gaivotas mudam de poiso, à cautela, do litoral para as ribeiras e para os campos. Havia cerca de uma centena no parque de terra.


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2014 às 02:16)

As ondas em Carcavelos estão a ouvir-se como se fosse inverno. Mantém-se tudo na mesma, alguns cumulus pequenos e fractus a correrem de SSO. Não havendo radar do IPMA desda a meia-noite, apenas observando as imagens de satélite se pode talvez concluir que os aguaceiros que vinham a caminho estão a dissipar-se; as nuvens têm diminuído de extensão.


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2014 às 05:50)

Hoje 05:30 Caíu um aguaceiro curto e pouco intenso, manteve o chão molhado. Céu bem aberto sempre com cumulus (poucos agora) a progredir de SSW ou S para NNE, mais do lado Leste, Lisboa etc. Belo luar e cheiro a mar, continuam a ouvir-se as ondas mas menos. O radar já está operacional.

Ontem dia 10 4ªfeira, ao amanhecer:
O céu na vizinhança das potentes células que atingiram a península de Setúbal, especialmente entrando pela Caparica (em conjunto, em três horas ou menos, largaram por exemplo mais de 50mm na Praia da Rainha), antes da sua chegada.
Para o lado de Cascais, que foi onde primeiro choveu ainda de madrugada, o céu já estava mais aberto ao nascer do sol:





em Carcavelos ainda chovia fraco




antes de começar a chover mais intenso em Carcavelos





início





no pico da precipitação. Normalmente à direita do forte vê-se o Cabo; à esquerda a Fonte da Telha





término (ainda chove fraco em Carcavelos)





a periferia/retaguarda das células que ainda afectam o interior da península de Setúbal (ainda caiem uns pingos em Carcavelos):


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2014 às 07:18)

Está um céu espectacular neste momento com cumulus iluminados pelo nascente. Quem estiver de Cascais a Lisboa vale a pena olhar para sudoeste. 
Vai cair um aguaceiro dentro de menos de uma hora. Possibilidade de belos arco-íris.
Correcção: são cumulo-nimbus.

EDIT às 08:00 Este aguaceiro foi bem cénico, a parte frontal da nuvem desfez-se primeiro em chuva fraca que produziu um arco-íris em frente das nuvens por trás; nuvens essas que ainda estavam iluminadas com tons do nascente; a célula separou-se em duas, uma parte entrou pela Parede e a outra pela barra do Tejo acompanhando ao mesmo ritmo um grande navio de cruzeiros que chegava. Parecia que o forte aguaceiro era privativo do navio, que mal se via por entre a chuva.
Entre as 7:46 e as 7:50 choveu grosso aqui mas passou rapidamente.

Aí vai a primeira foto, a nuvem ainda a expandir-se (nota-se um pequeno arco-íris no topo)




aspecto parcial ( a nuvem aproxima-se rapidamente, as cores vão perdendo o tom alaranjado do nascente)





completarei a sequência à tarde...


----------



## Maria Papoila (11 Set 2014 às 10:36)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês está céu muito nublado mas com mini abertas, não há vento e o termómetro marca 22º. O Outono chegou cedo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Set 2014 às 11:17)

As 5 estações do IPMA da região Litoral Centro com maiores acumulados no dia de ontem:

*Almada, P. Rainha*: 63.6mm
*Barreiro, Lavradio*: 48.2mm
*Barreiro*: 37.7mm
*Lisboa (Geofísico)*: 34.1mm
*Lisboa (G. Coutinho)*: 24.2mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Set 2014 às 11:32)

Aguaceiro a passar a Este neste momento:


----------



## david 6 (11 Set 2014 às 12:22)

Coruche hoje já vai com 7.8mm  eu aqui ao lado vou com 0.8mm


----------



## MSantos (11 Set 2014 às 12:23)

Boas!

Manhã, com alguns aguaceiros aqui em Santo Estêvão, pelo menos um foi bem forte embora curto.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (11 Set 2014 às 12:48)

Valente aguaceiro agora em Leiria


----------



## NfrG (11 Set 2014 às 12:57)

Cai um aguaceiro moderado neste momento, na Amadora.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Set 2014 às 13:19)

Chove fraco com vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## fhff (11 Set 2014 às 13:26)

Fortes aguaceiros, de manhã, pelo litoral sintrense. Tem sido o dia mais chuvoso. Acumulei cerca de 20 mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Set 2014 às 13:38)

Por aqui caiu agora um aguaceiro forte acompanhado de vento moderado
25.1 °C
Chuva-2.03 mm


----------



## david 6 (11 Set 2014 às 14:15)

Rio Maior na ultima hora 15.3mm


----------



## squidward (11 Set 2014 às 14:22)

Por aqui caiu um forte aguaceiro por volta das 13:00h.

No Sat24 mostra DEA na zona de Rio Maior +/- por volta dessa hora, mas não ouvi nada.


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (11 Set 2014 às 14:36)

Chuva forte em Figueiró dos Vinhos.


----------



## mr_miglas (11 Set 2014 às 14:39)

Aguaceiro moderado em Coimbra.
Já está a abrandar !


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (11 Set 2014 às 14:41)

Por aqui a intensidade mantém-se moderada a forte.


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2014 às 17:04)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Aguaceiro a passar a Este neste momento:



Bom dia

Boa foto: este tem sido também o aspecto comum das nuvens de aguaceiros que têm passado por aqui. Algo desconjuntado e sem um corpo verdadeiramente consistente; desfazem-se em chuva fraca ou com pingos grossos, por partes, e mudam de configuração rapidamente.

Neste momento em Carcavelos o sol está forte, a luz brilhante, o ambiente húmido e com muita neblina, cumulus inofensivos circundam o horizonte distante, alguns farrapos de alto-estratos para oeste, longe. Vento fraco.

Ao amanhecer estas nuvens de aguaceiros deram belo espectáculo. Esta era a perspectiva entre SE e SO:






começo da formação do arco-íris





e arco-íris quase completo, em frente da parte da nuvem que entrou pela Parede.





avanço da frente de cumulus para NNE; do lado direito mal se vê o navio de cruzeiros debaixo do aguaceiro que o acompanhou durante a entrada da barra:


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2014 às 17:11)

fhff disse:


> Fortes aguaceiros, de manhã, pelo litoral sintrense. Tem sido o dia mais chuvoso. Acumulei cerca de 20 mm



 boa rega para a Serra de Sintra! O radar mostrou entre as 9h e as 11h aproximadamente, uma mancha razoável de eco amarelo por essa zona. Deve ter sido um dos responsáveis por esse belo acumulado.


----------



## david 6 (11 Set 2014 às 17:56)

começou a chover por aqui, um aguaceiro fraco que se formou aqui perto


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Set 2014 às 18:00)

Boas,

Dia de aguaceiros moderados e abertas.

T.actual: *24,0ºC*
H.Relativa *83%*

Não está fácil suportar este tempo tropical.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Set 2014 às 21:01)

Boa celula a SO de Cascais, encontra-se a uns escassos kms.
Em principio vai passar por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2014 às 22:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa celula a SO de Cascais, encontra-se a uns escassos kms.
> Em principio vai passar por aqui.



Estive a vê-la da praia a desenvolver-se, produziu uma bigorna explosiva fenomenal, extremamente longa. Ainda a célula estava a mais de uma dezena de quilómetros e já o extremo fibroso da bigorna passava por cima.
Não sei onde terá chovido, primeiro Cascais possivelmente e depois mais perto, talvez na Parede, porque aqui em Carcavelos manteve-se seco.

Primeira observação: a bigorna está iluminada ainda pelo crepúsculo; as nuvens próximas da praia pela iluminação pública alaranjada.



imagem de radar no mesmo momento:


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Set 2014 às 22:44)

StormRic disse:


> Estive a vê-la da praia a desenvolver-se, produziu uma bigorna explosiva fenomenal, extremamente longa. Ainda a célula estava a uma boa dezena de quilómetros e já o extremo fibroso da bigorna passava por cima.
> Já vai sair a(s) foto(s)...
> Não sei onde terá chovido, primeiro Cascais possivelmente e depois mais perto, talvez na Parede, porque aqui em Carcavelos manteve-se seco.



Grande desilusão, foi perdendo força, resultou num aguaceiro fraco/moderado por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2014 às 23:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Grande desilusão, foi perdendo força, resultou num aguaceiro fraco/moderado por aqui.



 deve ter largado uma grande parte devido àquela expansão.

Segunda observação, um minuto depois da anterior:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Set 2014 às 23:44)

StormRic disse:


> deve ter largado uma grande parte devido àquela expansão.
> 
> Segunda observação, um minuto depois da anterior:



Como sempre soberbas as fotos!
Não passei pela praia mas o mar hoje está particularmente ruidoso, marés vivas?


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Set 2014 às 23:45)

Grande foto StormRic


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2014 às 00:02)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Como sempre soberbas as fotos!
> Não passei pela praia mas o mar hoje está particularmente ruidoso, marés vivas?



 obrigado!

Exacto, não só as marés estão com grande amplitude como toda a actividade ao largo nos últimos dias tem produzido ondulação. Os surfistas já voltaram em força. Hoje observei muitos detritos na praia trazidos pela maré alta, principalmente canas, ramos, mesmo troncos maiores, lixo, tudo o que as enxurradas na margem sul e nas ribeiras aqui da costa até Lisboa e rio acima devem ter empurrado para o mar, na sequência das chuvadas dos últimos dias. Muito trabalho de limpeza a fazer na praia.

Esta imagem foi obtida 3 minutos depois da primeira:





...5 minutos:





...11 minutos (última imagem). Entre os níveis à superfície, 500hPa e 200hPa a direcção do vento variava entre Sul, SO, SSO e intensidade nula, 30 e mais de 50 nós, o que pode explicar a deformação da bigorna.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Set 2014 às 06:44)

Boas

Bem, olhando para o Sat24 parece que vai ser mais uma manhã de aguaceiros moderados. 

T.actual: 20,0ºC
H.Relativa: 97%
____

Falando no barulho da ondução, algumas vezes no inverno, aqui em Alcabidehe, ouve-se o som das ondas oriundo da praia do Guincho, o rumo do vento é importante na propagação do som.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Set 2014 às 14:46)

Boa tarde.

Mais um dia subtropical. Sigo com 23,5ºC e céu encoberto. 74% de humidade e vento fraco.

1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## MSantos (12 Set 2014 às 15:02)

Boas!

Céu com algumas nuvens por aqui, em Benavente estão 27ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Set 2014 às 15:16)

Hoje pelas 08h10:


----------



## Gilmet (12 Set 2014 às 15:27)

Nos últimos minutos caíram alguns aguaceiros moderados, embora curtos, transitando agora para um forte.

Ainda assim, a precipitação mais intensa encontra-se ligeiramente a Oeste da minha posição.






Temperatura nos 22,6ºC, e 77% de humidade.


----------



## AnDré (12 Set 2014 às 15:29)

Também já chove em Odivelas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Set 2014 às 15:32)

AnDré disse:


> Também já chove em Odivelas.



Nada por aqui 

Dia bastante abafado, uns minutos a andar mais apressado e uma pessoa fica logo a suar, ainda não estou habituado a este tempo tropical


----------



## mr_miglas (12 Set 2014 às 15:36)

Chove em Coimbra !


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Set 2014 às 15:55)

Afinal ainda choveu por cá, aguaceiro curto mas intenso, deu para molhar tudo


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Set 2014 às 16:26)

Boas,

Ao inicio da tarde em S.João do Estoril.


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2014 às 16:37)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Hoje pelas 08h10:



 Linda! Essa luz e nuvens têm sido uma constante dos amanheceres nos últimos dias. A sensação é mesmo sub-tropical, como se tivéssemos descido em latitude.
Hoje às 6:50, as torres dos cumulus no horizonte é uma das visões sempre prometedora e empolgante.
Três navios de cruzeiros entraram a barra em fila, tiveram uma bela chegada.





07:05 (MSC Opera e Costa Luminosa)





07:15 o sol já nasceu para os topos dos cumulus





Em Carcavelos os cumulus ficaram rosados, alaranjados ao nascente. Muita neblina.

cumulus em "adoração" ao sol...





07:22 Entrada para o, adequadamente chamado, "Costa Luminosa"





Caíram alguns aguaceiros até há cerca de uma hora mas já está tudo seco nas ruas; mantém-se poças de água no parque de estacionamento que tem cada vez mais gaivotas, já devem ser umas duas centenas.
A oeste entraram nuvens altas e médias que escurecem bastante até ao horizonte; halo solar. Pelo radar, Sintra deve ter recebido novamente uma boa dose de precipitação.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (12 Set 2014 às 16:52)

Depois de um forte estrondo (Trovão) aguaceiro moderado em leiria


----------



## JAlves (12 Set 2014 às 16:57)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Nada por aqui
> 
> Dia bastante abafado, uns minutos a andar mais apressado e uma pessoa fica logo a suar, ainda não estou habituado a este tempo tropical



Para teres uma ideia, estava no Prior Velho, caíram uns borrifos durante um ou dois minutos.

Subi a CRIL em direcção ao Túnel do Grilo com tudo seco, quando sai do túnel e comecei a descer para a A8 (sentido C.Carriche) não chovia, mas o pavimento começou a ficar húmido e a meio da descida estava encharcado......mas no final da descida já estava apenas húmido.

Foi uma nuvem que deu uma mijinha rápida na encosta da serra.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (12 Set 2014 às 17:03)

Meus amigos , falando em voz popular e para descrever o que se passa pela cidade do Lis, "Que grande carga d'agua está  cair"


----------



## Zapiao (12 Set 2014 às 17:06)

Aonde sff ?


----------



## Microburst (12 Set 2014 às 17:10)

Pelo Sat24 dá para nos apercebermos que principalmente a caminho da região da Grande Lisboa se vai aproximar bastante nebulosidade para a noite. Virá alguma consequência prática disso - ou seja, algum espectáculo jeitoso  - ou nem por isso?


----------



## Maria Papoila (12 Set 2014 às 17:16)

Boa tarde,
Hoje cerca das 14h30 corria um vento fresco que ajudava a refrescar o ar pesado e húmido deste Verão que ainda não partiu e o Outono que teima em chegar mais cedo. Na Av. da Liberdade assim:


----------



## ferreirinha47 (12 Set 2014 às 17:24)

Zapiao disse:


> Aonde sff ?



Leiria


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2014 às 17:39)

Microburst disse:


> Pelo Sat24 dá para nos apercebermos que principalmente a caminho da região da Grande Lisboa se vai aproximar bastante nebulosidade para a noite. Virá alguma consequência prática disso - ou seja, algum espectáculo jeitoso  - ou nem por isso?



Essa nebulosidade parece ser do mesmo tipo que tem estado a passar na costa oeste e a produzir precipitação que aparece como ecos verdes (pouco intensa) sobre o oceano e focos amarelos de aguaceiros mais intensos sobre terra. Talvez a convecção que aumenta sempre para o fim da tarde forme células com mais actividade.


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2014 às 17:46)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> Leiria



 boa célula que passou aí, eco amarelo com centro laranja!
Talvez ainda chegue a Coimbra.

18:30 desligaram o radar , última imagem:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Set 2014 às 17:53)

Muitos alagamentos em Leiria...

Fotografias na página do Facebook do Meteo Leiria  https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152773239125739.1073741831.220330200738&type=1


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Set 2014 às 18:00)

Mais um dia nublado por aqui.

A humidade também continua elevada. 26.0ºC actuais.


----------



## romeupaz (12 Set 2014 às 18:12)

Caiu o ceu em Leiria e durou pouco mais de 15min






mais no FB https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152773239125739.1073741831.220330200738&type=1

Vídeo https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152773270245739&set=vb.220330200738&type=2&theater


----------



## david 6 (12 Set 2014 às 18:32)

belo acumulado que tiveste 39mm  pena as inundações, espero que não tenha causado muitos estragos


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2014 às 18:39)

romeupaz disse:


> Caiu o ceu em Leiria e durou pouco mais de 15min
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas fotos! (e boa piada )
Foi realmente um azar a única célula potente ter passado exactamente no centro da cidade.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Set 2014 às 18:56)

Agora mesmo por Carcavelos céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e 23.3ºC

Nada de nada por aqui...


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2014 às 18:59)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Agora mesmo por Carcavelos céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e 23.3ºC
> 
> Nada de nada por aqui...



Confirmo.
Aspecto geral do céu durante a tarde, com semi-halo solar 22º


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Set 2014 às 19:01)

*21,4ºc
87 % hr*

Sim, tudo demasiado calmo.


----------



## Zapiao (12 Set 2014 às 19:08)

Nem 1 relato de trovoada?


----------



## david 6 (12 Set 2014 às 19:12)

ipma ultima hora 25.4mm em Leiria


----------



## AnDré (12 Set 2014 às 19:13)

david 6 disse:


> belo acumulado que tiveste 39mm  pena as inundações, espero que não tenha causado muitos estragos



Leiria aeródromo acumulou 25,4mm. (+2,2mm na hora anterior).

Pareceiros, a sudoeste da cidade de Leiria, acumulou 33mm.
Telheiro, Barreira: 11mm.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Set 2014 às 19:48)

Fim de tarde soberbo.

Tirada neste momento da webcam da Costa da Caparica:


----------



## romeupaz (12 Set 2014 às 20:32)

Zapiao disse:


> Nem 1 relato de trovoada?





Em Leiria ainda cairam alguns bens estrondosos


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Set 2014 às 20:42)

Por aqui aqueceu bem hoje, da parte da tarde, até já dava preguiça andar na rua. 
Máxima 31 | Mínima 18 °C
actual-22.5 °C


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2014 às 21:46)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Fim de tarde soberbo.
> 
> Tirada neste momento da webcam da Costa da Caparica:



Estava espectacular em Carcavelos, são as mesmas nuvens, destas vez é só médias e altas, não há cumulus nem convecção, a noite vai ser serena, o vento nem se sente, calma total. Muita neblina e grandes ondas que formaram as extensas lagoas do costume aqui na praia. As ondas vão diminuir e só voltam assim grandes na terça-feira. Já mostro umas fotos.


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2014 às 22:21)

Ondas em Carcavelos (2 a 3m de ondulação), surfistas e bodyboarders felizes, pescadores e banhistas nem por isso (a água está a uma boa temperatura: 20º). Como a praia está muito larga na maré vazia, pois a areia foi puxada para baixo durante as tempestades do último inverno, as ondas estão lá longe mas as vagas de espuma percorrem com grande velocidade as extensões planas de areia, por vezes de surpresa. O céu é sinal de estabilidade temporária. Outro sinal de estabilidade relativa por pelo menos 2 a 3 dias é o regresso dos bandos de gaivotas para o poente.


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2014 às 23:22)

Pouco antes do pôr-do-sol, o sol apareceu, brilhante e bem amarelado pela neblina. As habituais lagoas deixadas pelas ondas na maré-alta aumentam sempre a beleza cénica do momento. As nuvens foram dissipando-se, sendo substituídas mais tarde por outra camadas vindas de sul.
A localização dos apoios dos salva-vidas talvez não seja a melhor...





Para SE as nuvens eram cirros e cirro-estratos espessos que se mantiveram. A neblina generalizada permite vislumbrar mesmo assim desde a Caparica ao Cabo Espichel.
Esta imagem quase podia ser um auto-retrato mas, como é óbvio, não é.





No momento do ocaso o céu estava bastante mais leve. O sol ainda pareceu que iria ocultar-se por trás de uma barra de nuvens distantes, mas voltou a aparecer e pôs-se mesmo no oceano, ou seja não havia nuvens baixas por algumas centenas de quilómetros na direcção oeste.


----------



## joselamego (12 Set 2014 às 23:41)

StormRic disse:


> Pouco antes do pôr-do-sol, o sol apareceu, brilhante e bem amarelado pela neblina. As habituais lagoas deixadas pelas ondas na maré-alta aumentam sempre a beleza cénica do momento. As nuvens foram dissipando-se, sendo substituídas mais tarde por outra camadas vindas de sul.
> A localização dos apoios dos salva-vidas talvez não seja a melhor...
> 
> 
> ...





Espectácular fotos! Parabéns!!!!!!!


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 00:01)

joselamego disse:


> Espectácular fotos! Parabéns!!!!!!!



 Obrigado! os créditos vão para a nossa belíssima costa e, em particular, Carcavelos, passe a publicidade turística  Seja lá ele qual fôr, o tempo aqui nunca é aborrecido


----------



## Vitor TT (13 Set 2014 às 00:35)

StormRic disse:


> Obrigado! os créditos vão para a nossa belíssima costa e, em particular, Carcavelos, passe a publicidade turística  Seja lá ele qual fôr, o tempo aqui nunca é aborrecido



Muitos km já fiz e faço e espero fazer, ( como espero fazer hoje, Sábado ) para fotografar e ou filmar, por esta belissima costa que infelizmente vai sendo atacada pelo betão, enfim.

Umas "pic´s" de ontem, Sexta a caminho de casa, nada de relevante, mas na expectativa de alguma acção no carro marcava 24º, tiradas da serra da Luz para Odivelas,










Espero trazer alguma coisa  de Peniche - Obidos.


----------



## Sanxito (13 Set 2014 às 11:18)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> As 5 estações do IPMA da região Litoral Centro com maiores acumulados no dia de ontem:
> 
> *Almada, P. Rainha*: 63.6mm
> *Barreiro, Lavradio*: 48.2mm
> ...



Bom dia pessoal.
No dia 10 não me foi possível postar qualquer informação referente aos dados recolhidos pela minha estação. 
Então o acumulado de precipitação cifrou-se nos 52.4mm tendo o Rate máximo atingido os 167.0 mm/h pelas 10h00.
Desde 1 de Janeiro de 2013, dia em que montei a estação no telhado, este acumulado igualou o valor registado em 23 de Outubro de 2013.
Curioso e quanto a mim pouco habitual, foi a tropicalidade que se tem feito sentir nos últimos dias, e que no dia 10 não fugiu à regra. Conto já com 3 noites tropicais, nos dias 6, 10 e 11.
Quanto ás fotos desse dia, o Lightning tratou do assunto.

Bem, e neste momento sigo com 24.6ºc e 72%HR sem vento.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Set 2014 às 12:32)

Que brutalidade de fotos StormRic!
Estou a tentar fazer um time-lapse com a GoPro... Vamos ver se sai algo que tenha a mínima qualidade para por aqui. 

Tempo abafado com muitas núvens altas por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2014 às 13:07)

Boas tardes,

Bem, manhã inteira a jogar futebol...que tortura,não ha maneira de me habituar a esta sauna. 

T.actual: *23,3ºC*
H.relativa: *88%*

Boas células no atlântico.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Set 2014 às 13:13)

Boa tarde
o dia hoje acordou com um nevoeiro completamente cerrado.

29.7 °C


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Set 2014 às 13:56)

Atenção Cascais!

Há alguma coisa em crescimento a vir em nossa direcção!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Set 2014 às 14:06)

Será que aguenta até cá?


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2014 às 14:07)

Tambem estou expectante, mas parece  que o melhor vai passar a norte...vamos ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2014 às 14:15)

Nesta ultima actualizacao do radar já aparece um ponto vermelho.


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2014 às 14:28)

radar ta a fica interessante, vou ao montijo agora ao forum montijo, talvez apanhe algo


----------



## dASk (13 Set 2014 às 14:50)

David já que vais estar tão perto vem às festas da Moita comer um courato  cuidado é com os touros, que andam bravos ontem morreram dois na largada nocturna.. Enfim, tarde abafada ventosa e a prometer animação? ou não... está muito estática!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Set 2014 às 15:20)

É este o céu na Costa da Caparica:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Set 2014 às 15:24)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> É este o céu na Costa da Caparica:



Boa partilha Duarte!

Não está muito diferente aqui em Carcavelos.


----------



## Rachie (13 Set 2014 às 15:28)

david 6 disse:


> radar ta a fica interessante, vou ao montijo agora ao forum montijo, talvez apanhe algo



Vais para a minha terra natal e eu vou para a tua zona,  ao festival de valada. Vamos lá ver se não tenho a mesma "sorte" do pessoal que foi ao avante no sábado :-D


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 15:33)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Que brutalidade de fotos StormRic!
> Estou a tentar fazer um time-lapse com a GoPro... Vamos ver se sai algo que tenha a mínima qualidade para por aqui.
> 
> Tempo abafado com muitas núvens altas por aqui.



 obrigado! Tenho definitivamente que aprender a fazer um time-lapse também, o material é mais do que muito.

Carcavelos na expectativa daquele aglomerado de células que até agora tem projectado uma espessa camada de cirros e cirro-estratos. Os ecos vermelhos de há uma hora atrás parecem prometer mas entretanto ficaram "só" laranja. A trajectória no entanto leva-os mais para o litoral de Sintra-Cascais e para norte.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Set 2014 às 15:40)

StormRic disse:


> Tenho definitivamente que aprender a fazer um time-lapse também, o material é mais do que muito.



Câmara, tripé, uma boa paisagem, gravar, acelerar o vídeo num programa de edição, salvar e está feito


----------



## Microburst (13 Set 2014 às 15:53)

O Sat24 mostra DEA's bem próximo da costa a oeste da Grande Lisboa.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 15:55)

As células expandem a bigorna mas avançam pouco; têm actividade eléctrica claro:


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 16:09)

Dicotomia flagrante entre o aspecto do céu a SE e a SO.
As células gémeas estão com uma assinatura de radar impressionante.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2014 às 16:10)

Porra, está dificil as celulas entrarem em terra...


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2014 às 16:13)

StormRic disse:


> Dicotomia flagrante entre o aspecto do céu a SE e a SO.
> As *células gémeas* estão com uma assinatura de radar impressionante.



Elas aparentam unir-se, interessante.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 16:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Elas aparentam unir-se, interessante.



A "gémea" da direita "terminou" a irmã...





parece-me mais claro que se dirigem para o litoral a norte de Cascais.


----------



## Microburst (13 Set 2014 às 16:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Elas aparentam unir-se, interessante.



Pois, mas como de costume vai tudo passar ao lado. 

São Pedro tem livro de reclamações? Queria apresentar uma queixa...


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Set 2014 às 16:20)

Calor infernal e só vejo uma célula em condições pela janela.

22,4ºC e 84%, vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Set 2014 às 16:21)

Jonas, parece que a ser para alguém... será para ti... aqui já não tenho esperanças... 
Alguém consegue explicar porque sistemáticamente as celulas estacionam ali, não avançam e acabam na maioria das vezes por morrer, restando para nós "cadáveres"...?


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Set 2014 às 16:23)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Jonas, parece que a ser para alguém... será para ti... aqui já não tenho esperanças...
> Alguém consegue explicar porque sistemáticamente as celulas estacionam ali, não avançam e acabam na maioria das vezes por morrer, restando para nós "cadáveres"...?



Também não consigo perceber 
Sei que tem algo a ver com o facto da depressão estar muito a Oeste, mas não o porquê de morrerem sempre naquele local.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 16:25)

Agora que o sol ficou oculto pela bigorna, a estrutura geral é mais visível. Efectivamente as duas células uniram-se, a da direita absorveu a outra. O aspecto do céu está em modificação acelerada.

A vista do horizonte está liberta, já mostro o que lá vem (se vier...).


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2014 às 16:25)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Jonas, parece que a ser para alguém... será para ti... aqui já não tenho esperanças...
> Alguém consegue explicar porque sistemáticamente as celulas estacionam ali, não avançam e acabam na maioria das vezes por morrer, restando para nós "cadáveres"...?



Não sei não, por aqui o céu não está nada de extraordinário, existe muito nebulosidade baixa...
Se ela entrasse aqui perto até me deslocava a um sitio com maior visibilidade, não sei, vamos ver.


----------



## Relâmpago (13 Set 2014 às 16:27)

Captei esta imagem em Lisboa. Altostratus proveniente de uma bigorna de Cb.

Para oeste está o que mostra a foto de satélite. Pode ser que tenhamos algo de bom. Veremos


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Set 2014 às 16:30)

Meteofan disse:


> Também não consigo perceber
> Sei que tem algo a ver com o facto da depressão estar muito a Oeste, mas não o porquê de morrerem sempre naquele local.



Muito provavelmente a confluência de ventos em altitude devido à serra de Sintra e água do mar/terra estar mais fria que mais a sul. As diferenças de temperatura do próprio ar na zona fazem diferença.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Set 2014 às 16:32)

Outra das grandes razões.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 16:36)

Relâmpago disse:


> Captei esta imagem em Lisboa. Altostratus proveniente de uma bigorna de Cb.
> 
> Para oeste está o que mostra a foto de satélite. Pode ser que tenhamos algo de bom. Veremos



 Boa! É a célula que estamos a acompanhar daqui do litoral de Cascais.

Neste momento parecem nascer algumas novas torres a Leste da célula-mãe.

Imagem radar no momento da imagem da mensagem anterior:





Embora o sistema de detecção de descargas nada mostre depois das 15:30, ouço trovões muito distantes quando o ruído do tráfego diminui.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Set 2014 às 16:46)

SpiderVV disse:


> Outra das grandes razões.



Que não explica tudo...
"N" situações com bons "CAPE´s" por aqui e acontece exactamente a mesma coisa.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Set 2014 às 16:47)

Eu disse que era outra das grandes razões, não a única. 

Entretanto, o Duarte Sousa vê mammatus mas muito difusos. Provavelmente da bigorna.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Set 2014 às 16:48)

Elas não querem entrar em terra, aguardaremos.

Por aqui céu nublado, escuro para Oeste e 27.6ºC.


----------



## stormy (13 Set 2014 às 16:50)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Jonas, parece que a ser para alguém... será para ti... aqui já não tenho esperanças...
> Alguém consegue explicar porque sistemáticamente as celulas estacionam ali, não avançam e acabam na maioria das vezes por morrer, restando para nós "cadáveres"...?



É  uma boa questão, a resposta infelizmente é complexa, mas espero conseguir fazer-me entender

No mar a atmosfera tem um fluxo tendencialmente laminar, ou seja, não há topografia nem rugosidade que façam turbulencia nas varias camadas.

No caso presente, temos ar muito quente e instavel á superficie, ar mais seco que actua como uma tampa nos niveis médios, e em altura há um ramo do jet com uma ondulação a entrar vinda de W.

Estas camadas movem-se laminarmente...escorregam umas por cima das outras..

O efeito do ar seco nos niveis médios concentra toda a humidade e calor á superficie, dai os valores de CAPE modelados serem enormes sobre o mar.

A convecção no  mar tem surgido ao longo de linhas de convergencia á superficie, e por auxilio do forçamento dinamico ( ar divergente em altura) que ocorre na frente da ondulação de niveis altos...
Ao contrario do que se passa em terra, onde tens montanhas, topografia irregular, forte aquecimento diurno, no mar há poucos fenomenos que induzem turbulencia vertical...e portanto crescem muito menos células que só sobrevivem dentro das areas onde há  forçamento quer por convergencia á sfc ou divergencia em altura.

Assim que a célula que está no mar foge para longe dessas areas favoraveis, ela tende a morrer..a causa da morte está relacionada com a camada de ar seco...se a celula foge para longe do forçamento dinamico, entra numa area onde o ar seco nos niveis médios não está sob efeito de mecanismos que o dispersem, e assim a camada de ar seco tende a ser mais forte dificultando penetração dos updrafts.

Por outro lado, a concentração de energia abaixo do ar seco ( efeito panela de pressão) significa que qualquer celula que fure o ar seco é potencialmente muito mais forte porque conseguiu apanhar mais energia...e assim que rompe o ar seco,acima deste encontra condições favoraveis para poder desenvolver-se por vezes explosivamente.

Assim...em resumo, a convecção sobre o mar tende a ser menor em numero mas mais forte.

Em terra...voces já devem ter reparado que os modelos tiram muito cape...ou seja, o cape que está a oeste não passa para terra.

A razão é simples...a topografia e o aquecimento diurno geram muito mais turbulencia vertical no interior ...isso mistura o ar seco nos niveis médios com o ar humido á superficie a uma escala muito mais extensa do que aquela que sucede no oceano, o que dá cabo da camada de ar humido e instavel...dissipando  muito do cape.

Idealmente, para haver boas trovoadas severas são necessarias condições de  fluxo mais laminar e menos turbulento, dai que sejam as grandes planicies aquelas que geralmente teem trovoadas mais severas com capes mais altos.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 16:51)

Há 15 minutos





continuo a ouvir rumores de trovões distantes.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2014 às 16:59)

Parece que vai entrar por aqui...


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 17:00)

Aí estão os *mammatus*, há 6 minutos:






A impressão geral começa a ser... impressionante 

Convém notar que estas imagens são feitas com super grande-angular portanto a visão real é bastante mais próxima.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2014 às 17:04)

Bons roncos a O/SO!! Finalmente.


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Set 2014 às 17:06)

Entretanto surgiu uma célula em Terra, talvez na zona de Rio Maior... Talvez agora comecem a melhorar as condições para as células entrarem, veremos.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 17:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bons roncos a O/SO!! Finalmente.



Confirmo! O último há 1 minuto 17:07.

Formações estranhas agora na vertical de Carcavelos.

17:12 Trovões cada vez mais audíveis.

imagem 17:03


----------



## parvonia (13 Set 2014 às 17:09)

O radar está a ficar mesmo animado, logo estes próximos dias vou estar a sul em Sines, será expectável alguma coisa para estes lados?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Set 2014 às 17:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bons roncos a O/SO!! Finalmente.



Confirmo! Também já são audíveis aqui em Carcavelos.


----------



## parvonia (13 Set 2014 às 17:16)

Deixo aqui um link de um artigo bem interessante que acabei de ver:
http://fugas.publico.pt/fotogaleria/338983_o-mundo-em-relampagos#1


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 17:19)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Confirmo! Também já são audíveis aqui em Carcavelos.



A célula vai para Cascais, ainda apanhará o Estoril, mas não me parece que apanhe Carcavelos. Se chover será a chuva periférica da bigorna, pingos esparsos, mas pode desenvolver-se mais.






Talvez não devessem ter tirado o aviso amarelo...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Set 2014 às 17:22)

Já deu para ver algumas faíscas a cruzar os céus... Bastante bigornas a W.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2014 às 17:23)

Impressionante o radar, ponto vermelho SO de Cascais.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 17:25)

Já chove em Carcavelos, pingos esparsos e grossos.

Formações na base da nuvem que parecem início de *funnel cloud*.
Vou interromper mensagens. Já volto.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Set 2014 às 17:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Impressionante o radar, ponto vermelho SO de Cascais.



Bem te disse que a ser para alguem seria pra ti! 
Aproveita!

Aqui não há mais nada a acrescentar as fotos do StormRic! Dizem tudo!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Set 2014 às 17:26)

StormRic disse:


> Já chove em Carcavelos, pingos esparsos e grossos.



Começou agora mesmo, mas olho pra cima e vejo o ceu azul.

Já parou!


----------



## squidward (13 Set 2014 às 17:35)

A Célula da zona de Rio Maior.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 17:35)

Parece-me recomendável que as pessoas saiam das praias entre Carcavelos e Guincho. Trovoada mais perto.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Set 2014 às 17:38)

Há coisa de 3 min caiu um não muito longe, os roncos sucedem-se e cada vez mais audíveis.


----------



## rozzo (13 Set 2014 às 17:39)

É assustador a quantidade de pessoas na praia e na água na câmara de Carcavelos. Com uma trovoada em cima quase. Enfim... daqui de Benfica também já vi um raio dessa célula e pinga.


----------



## nelson972 (13 Set 2014 às 17:40)

Ouço roncos a Sul, área de Rio Maior, vem nesta direcção.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Set 2014 às 17:44)

Na vila de Sintra, dois trovões a relatar. Ainda não chove.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Set 2014 às 17:51)

Mais um dos valentes e longos roncos por aqui... Não chove.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 17:52)

Vai chover em Carcavelos. Trovoada mais espaçada mas mais perto. É melhor as pessoas saírem das praias.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Set 2014 às 17:54)

Começa a chover e 23.7ºC


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 17:58)

Já chove! Tudo molhado. Mas a nuvem está a dissolver-se, o sol até já conseguiu furar pelo meio!


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 17:59)

Célula vermelha entre Santarém e Leiria. Convém seguir. Porto de Mós.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Set 2014 às 18:00)

Céu nublado e escuro, já sem sol. Vejo também mammatus.

Ambiente húmido


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 18:01)

Chove intenso em Carcavelos com o sol a brilhar entre as nuvens a chuva e a neblina 

18:01 chove torrencialmente, com sol!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Set 2014 às 18:02)

Chove com um sol radioso!


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2014 às 18:03)

Boas!

Aqui um pouco mais para o interior na lezíria do Ribatejo ainda está Sol, embora seja visível o céu a escurecer a Oeste, veremos se chega aqui alguma coisa, mas não estou com grandes expectativas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Set 2014 às 18:04)

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/praia-de-carcavelos/

Lindo!


----------



## Teles (13 Set 2014 às 18:04)

StormRic disse:


> Célula vermelha entre Santarém e Leiria. Convém seguir.



Passou por aqui largou uma bela de uma chuvada e muitas descargas a NE

Foi esta menina:


----------



## squidward (13 Set 2014 às 18:04)

Está a descarregar bem na Serra dos Candeeiros!!!


----------



## Teles (13 Set 2014 às 18:05)

squidward disse:


> Está a descarregar bem na Serra dos Candeeiros!!!



Em que zona???


----------



## nelson972 (13 Set 2014 às 18:08)

StormRic disse:


> Célula vermelha entre Santarém e Leiria. Convém seguir. Porto de Mós.



Em Mira de Aire chove moderadamente e os trovoes são cada vez mais esparsos.

23,6 *

Edit: não consigo fotografar nada, um céu uniformemente cinzento a NE, para onde tenho vista.
As ultimas descargas foram ainda sobre a serra, a SW daqui.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 18:09)

Célula com eco vermelho sobre o maciço calcáreo, Porto de Mós, Mira d'Aire






Ambiente tropical em Carcavelos. Vêem-se mais células a caminho.

Quem foi à praia para tomar banho... tomou banho!!


----------



## Teles (13 Set 2014 às 18:12)

StormRic nem é bom pensar estes ecos hummmm já deram que falar


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2014 às 18:12)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bem te disse que a ser para alguem seria pra ti!
> Aproveita!



Bela porcaria...apenas ouvi uns roncos,acabou por passar um pouco a Este.


----------



## squidward (13 Set 2014 às 18:13)

Teles disse:


> Em que zona???



parece-me pelo radar que agora está na zona de Mira de Aire.


----------



## Teles (13 Set 2014 às 18:16)

squidward disse:


> parece-me pelo radar que agora está na zona de Mira de Aire.



Já estará perto de Ferreira Do Zêzere!


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 18:17)

Teles disse:


> StormRic nem é bom pensar estes ecos hummmm já deram que falar



Bastante semelhante a outros que deram problemas, como em Leiria.

Neste momento deve ter passado perto de Fátima, Ourém.


----------



## Célia Salta (13 Set 2014 às 18:20)

Teles disse:


> Já estará perto de Ferreira Do Zêzere!



Boas podes dar a rota sff ou ent o link?
obg


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 18:20)

Alguém dessa zona, Tomar, está a seguir?

O céu aqui em Carcavelos está uma maravilha. Parecem os trópicos. Nova célula bem grande a SO.

Desta vez tem que ir para Sintra.


----------



## Teles (13 Set 2014 às 18:24)

celia salta disse:


> Boas podes dar a rota sff ou ent o link?
> obg



É só uma questão de ver o sat e ver o maps eheh


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 18:34)

Está a passar entre Tomar e Ourém. vai para Pedrógão Grande e cordilheira central.

Parece ganhar força novamente, tem uma cúpula bem desenvolvida.

Pode ser seguida no RainAlarm embora me pareça que a força dos ecos não corresponde, aproveita-se a localização.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 18:39)

Desta vez as células a SO a caminho do litoral de Cascais parecem trigémeas...


----------



## Tufao André (13 Set 2014 às 18:44)

Boas!
Por aqui as células passaram ao lado! :c Apenas deram uns pingos fracos, embora grossos q mal molharam o chão. Observei mamatus a passarem mesmo por cima da minha cabeça xD.
Neste momento tudo calmo e o ceu mantem-se escuro a OSO daqui.


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2014 às 18:45)

interessante


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 18:57)

david 6 disse:


> interessante


*
Sundog*, produzido pela bigorna descomunal desta célula que vem a caminho? A que horas foi obtida essa imagem?


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2014 às 19:05)

foi prai há 25/30min


----------



## Microburst (13 Set 2014 às 19:09)

StormRic disse:


> Desta vez tem que ir para Sintra.



Não sejam assim, deixem qualquer coisinha para os coitadinhos da Margem Sul que só as vêem passar.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 19:12)

Microburst disse:


> Não sejam assim, deixem qualquer coisinha para os coitadinhos da Margem Sul que só as vêem passar.



 Pois... hoje não me parece, amanhã talvez ou, mais seguramente, segundo as previsões, na terça-feira


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Set 2014 às 19:15)

Por volta da 18 horas, passou aqui por perto uma instabilidade, e ainda ouvi os trovoes, mas parece que estava longe, esta pelo menos nao deitou nem uma gota.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 19:20)

Final da *chuva com sol*, que é uma nova modalidade de aguaceiros para tentar contentar quer os veraneantes quer os "meteoloucos" 





Embora me pareça que todos ficaram insatisfeitos...


----------



## jonekko (13 Set 2014 às 19:23)

Pela ramada o panorama é este.





[/IMG]


----------



## Microburst (13 Set 2014 às 19:24)

StormRic disse:


> Pois... hoje não me parece, amanhã talvez ou, mais seguramente, segundo as previsões, na terça-feira



Sim pois, parece que Terça e Quarta-feira ninguém se vai conseguir escapar. Deve ser do livro de reclamações de São Pedro estar cheio de queixas aqui do pessoal da margem sul. 

Entretanto a "vossa" célula vista aqui de Cacilhas.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 19:25)

Microburst disse:


> Sim pois, parece que Terça e Quarta-feira ninguém se vai conseguir escapar. Deve ser do livro de reclamações de São Pedro estar cheio de queixas aqui do pessoal da margem sul.
> 
> Entretanto a "vossa" célula vista aqui de Cacilhas.



 espectáculo!  grandes fotos!

Algo estranho parece estar a acontecer-lhe, a bigorna está incrivelmente esticada e horizontalizada, a célula em si mesma quase não sai do mesmo lugar.


----------



## rozzo (13 Set 2014 às 19:35)

Sim, está bastante vento em altitude, estica bem as bigornas. De resto como já foi falado, sobre o mar está imensa instabilidade, numa área quase estacionaria, gerando constantes células, e infelizmente sobre terra o perfil não é muito favorável, daí que essas células apanhadas fora do seu habitat natural rapidamente morrem...


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 19:37)

jonekko disse:


> Pela ramada o panorama é este.



 belo panorama! Lá estão elas todas perfiladas no horizonte, vêem-se até melhor do que daqui pois o ponto de vista é mais elevado.


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2014 às 19:42)

a partir de amanhã à noite faço o seguimento em Lisboa (Campo Grande) durante a semana depois no fim de semana volto para Fajarda (Coruche)


----------



## jonekko (13 Set 2014 às 19:43)

StormRic disse:


> belo panorama! Lá estão elas todas perfiladas no horizonte, vêem-se até melhor do que daqui pois o ponto de vista é mais elevado.



Parece  que estão estáticas. Praticamente não saem do mesmo sítio!


----------



## JAlves (13 Set 2014 às 19:50)

StormRic disse:


> belo panorama! Lá estão elas todas perfiladas no horizonte, vêem-se até melhor do que daqui pois o ponto de vista é mais elevado.



Cercas das 18h vim de Caneças para a Ramada e estive quase quase a passar pela Serra da Amoreira para tirar umas fotos, mas depois achei que não valia a pena.

Se calhar tinha valido...


----------



## jonekko (13 Set 2014 às 19:52)

[/IMG]Panorama a norte


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 19:55)

Trovoada nessa célula agora, SO.

Já estou a filmá-la.


----------



## jonekko (13 Set 2014 às 20:01)

StormRic disse:


> Trovoada nessa célula agora, SO.
> 
> Já estou a filmá-la.



Nesta?


----------



## Microburst (13 Set 2014 às 20:04)

Confirmo. Agora que o Sol se pôs são bem visíveis os relâmpagos no interior da célula. Entretanto atrás desta já vem outra. 












E sobre a Serra de Sintra.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Set 2014 às 20:06)

Time Lapse desta manhã aqui em Carcavelos:

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=712751765484170&set=vb.475066375919378&type=2&theater


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Set 2014 às 20:07)

Ninguém pode oferecer umas migalhitas aqui para interior centro? Queria ver se a coisa animava porque aqui está uma pasmaceira, e não me parece que as células cheguem aqui bem estruturadas.


----------



## jonekko (13 Set 2014 às 20:08)

Microburst disse:


> Confirmo. Agora que o Sol se pôs são bem visíveis os relâmpagos no interior da célula. Entretanto atrás desta já vem outra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acabei de ver um  relâmpago


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 20:12)

Vejam o "monstro" vermelho que está no radar!


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 20:15)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Time Lapse desta manhã aqui em Carcavelos:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=712751765484170&set=vb.475066375919378&type=2&theater



Está muito bom, é mesmo isto que eu quero fazer!!


----------



## JCARL (13 Set 2014 às 20:17)

Em directo:
http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/costa-da-caparica/
esperem que a câmara estaje voltada para oeste


----------



## jonekko (13 Set 2014 às 20:19)

Muito difuso... Mas está lá!


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 20:22)

Trovoada a SO. Não percam!


----------



## Microburst (13 Set 2014 às 20:26)

O espectáculo daqui é muito bonito, relâmpagos atrás de relâmpagos mesmo por detrás do Cristo Rei, de acordo com o meu ângulo de visão. 

Entretanto atenção que a célula que se encontra mais a SO também tem bastante actividade eléctrica. Seus sortudos!


----------



## CptRena (13 Set 2014 às 20:26)

Timelapse é coisa do passado. Agora o que está na moda é o hyperlapse 
E já agora, o real timelapse é feito tirando fotografias espaçadas no tempo e depois compilando um vídeo a partir da sequência de imagens  Acelerar um vídeo é fazer batota 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time-lapse_photography
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperlapse


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Set 2014 às 20:32)

StormRic disse:


> Está muito bom, é mesmo isto que eu quero fazer!!





Estou a fazer upload de um video no facebook da trovoada deste momento.


----------



## JAlves (13 Set 2014 às 20:33)

Um pouco acima do user jonekko:

O aspeto inicial:






O que se conseguiu apanhar:


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Set 2014 às 20:34)




----------



## FranciscoAlex (13 Set 2014 às 20:39)

A reportar do Sobral da Abelheira, Mafra, e digo que a sul de mim há um espetáculo de luzes impressionante.
Neste momento 22.0C, 79%HR
Vou ver o que me espera


----------



## Microburst (13 Set 2014 às 20:44)

Podiam vir um pouco mais para Leste que não me importava nada. 

Entretanto, a SO de Sesimbra já é possível observar alguns relâmpagos difusos.


----------



## jonekko (13 Set 2014 às 20:56)

Já há uns largos minutos que não observo nem uma descarga.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 21:00)

jonekko disse:


> Já há uns largos minutos que não observo nem uma descarga.



Acho que parou. Também nada por aqui.


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Set 2014 às 21:01)

Ainda consegui qualquer coisa


----------



## Microburst (13 Set 2014 às 21:03)

jonekko disse:


> Já há uns largos minutos que não observo nem uma descarga.



É verdade, está a perder o gás, também não observo relâmpagos há algum tempo. 

Uma pergunta ao pessoal dessa zona, entenda-se Cascais/Oeiras/Sintra: sentiram alguma descida de temperatura repentina? É que por aqui, e em apenas numa hora, passei dos 22ºC para os 18ºC.


----------



## jonekko (13 Set 2014 às 21:05)

Microburst disse:


> É verdade, está a perder o gás, também não observo relâmpagos há algum tempo.
> 
> Uma pergunta ao pessoal dessa zona, entenda-se Cascais/Oeiras/Sintra: sentiram alguma descida de temperatura repentina? É que por aqui, e em apenas numa hora, passei dos 22ºC para os 18ºC.



Estou com 21,4º, não tive  descidas acentuadas


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Set 2014 às 21:07)

Pelas imagens radar parece que essa célula já está a dissipar. Aproveitem para tirar as últimas fotografias.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 21:16)

Novo relâmpago. Reactivou-se atrás.

Há uma bigorna enorme e uma torres à volta aqui perto.

21:20 Começou a pingar.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Set 2014 às 21:19)

O meu strikealert vai apitando, mas não vejo qualquer relâmpago, além que ele dá a distância dos relâmpagos a 50/60 km.

20,6ºC e 89% o vento está nulo .


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 21:22)

Há aqui uma estrutura que parece circular. Está a ir para Oeiras.

Trovoada activa novamente, por trás destes cumulus todos.

Aqui deve ver-se

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/costa-da-caparica/


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Set 2014 às 21:30)

StormRic disse:


> Há aqui uma estrutura que parece circular. Está a ir para Oeiras.
> 
> Trovoada activa novamente, por trás destes cumulus todos.
> 
> ...



Espectáculo


----------



## Zapiao (13 Set 2014 às 21:30)

No radar o que sao aquelas manchas azuladas?


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 21:31)

Chove.

21:35 levantou-se vento, nuvens deslocam-se de SSW.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Set 2014 às 21:32)

Zapiao disse:


> No radar o que sao aquelas manchas azuladas?



Ecos do radar que por vezes são causados por correntes marítimas, e muitas outras causas. Acontece em todos os radares, incluindo nos EUA.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Set 2014 às 21:34)

Pela beachcam da Costa da Caparica parece que estou a ver uma shelf cloud, já coloco as fotos.


----------



## parvonia (13 Set 2014 às 21:35)

Observado um belo flash na web cam da costa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Set 2014 às 21:36)

Chuva e 21.9ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Set 2014 às 21:41)

Estrutura circular que o *StormRic* observou à aproximadamente 10 minutos atrás.







Possível Shelf Cloud na Costa da Caparica


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2014 às 21:42)

eu daqui já vi um relampago lá ao longe


----------



## AndréGM22 (13 Set 2014 às 21:44)

Bom flash, mesmo centrado com a imagem da webcam da costa


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 22:05)

Miguel96 disse:


> Estrutura circular que o *StormRic* observou à aproximadamente 10 minutos atrás.



Às 21:20 o radar ainda mostrava a célula com ecos laranja, depois daquela observação das 21:30 aproximadamente, que talvez fosse uma *shelf cloud*, a célula praticamente dissipou-se, em 20 minutos o eco do radar passou a verde e dirigia-se para Oeiras-Algés. Houve ainda duas descargas que eu tenha observado e mais nada desde aí.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 22:43)

Interessante, a carta sinóptica das 18h mostra uma fina crista anticiclónica, entre a depressão atlântica e o mínimo do interior da península ibérica, localizada exactamente sobre o litoral oeste. Será que isso esteve relacionado com a dissipação das células ao entrarem?


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 22:46)

22:45 relâmpago a sul.






das dezenas de descargas que eu observei, o sistema de detecção do IPMA só registou uma


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Set 2014 às 22:55)

Voltei a ver flashes!


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2014 às 23:04)

Aqui um pouco mais para o Interior não consigo ver nada, aproveitem, hoje não é o meu dia. 

Por aqui noite calma e sem vento, e assim deve continuar.


----------



## rubenpires93 (13 Set 2014 às 23:20)

StormRic disse:


> Interessante, a carta sinóptica das 18h mostra uma fina crista anticiclónica, entre a depressão atlântica e o mínimo do interior da península ibérica, localizada exactamente sobre o litoral oeste. Será que isso esteve relacionado com a dissipação das células ao entrarem?


Bem visto StormRic 
Eu penso que sim, é um factor que faz com que em terra não acha animação. Parece-me também haver pouco CAPE! Mas se as células se dirigirem mais para a costa irá facilitar!


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 23:24)

Já vou mostrar algumas imagens interessantes. Tive que reiniciar o sistema. Os cartões ainda estão a descarregar. Apanhei alguma coisa de certeza.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 23:28)

Como se há poucos dias a Caparica não tivesse recebido água suficiente, vai aí mais uma carga...














os relâmpagos são dessa célula mas agora pararam.


----------



## Gongas (14 Set 2014 às 00:07)

avistei o primeiro relâmpago para oeste aqui nos arredores de Coimbra.
Será que as células estão a começar a entrar terra dentro?


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 00:10)

às 20:29 ao crepúsculo, nunca tinha apanhado um nesta altura do dia!





registei um total de 26 descargas, entre raios visíveis ou apenas relâmpagos, fora os que ficaram em vídeo que ainda são uma dezena.


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 00:16)

Gongas disse:


> avistei o primeiro relâmpago para oeste aqui nos arredores de Coimbra.
> Será que as células estão a começar a entrar terra dentro?



 Há uma célula aí no litoral cujo eco de repente ficou laranja/vermelho!





descarga ali um minuto antes da meia-noite


----------



## Relâmpago (14 Set 2014 às 00:16)

Aqui também se vêem alguns relâmpagos

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/praia-grande/


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 00:21)

Relâmpago disse:


> Aqui também se vêem alguns relâmpagos
> 
> http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/praia-grande/



Se neste momento se vir alguma coisa é extraordinário porque nesse campo de visão e direcção as únicas células estão a mais cem quilómetros!


----------



## Gongas (14 Set 2014 às 00:24)

neste momento são vários relâmpagos que já avistei, talvez 1 por cada minuto. essa célula está a deslocar-se para norte, talvez zona de Aveiro.
Finalmente TROVOADA...ainda que longe da zona de Coimbra.


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 00:25)

Vejam esta, agora mesmo:
http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/praia-da-barra/

já vi três relâmpagos que fica tudo iluminado, não sei como se há-de capturar uma imagem no instante.


----------



## parvonia (14 Set 2014 às 00:30)

Bons flashes na praia da barra


----------



## Relâmpago (14 Set 2014 às 00:32)

StormRic disse:


> Se neste momento se vir alguma coisa é extraordinário porque nesse campo de visão e direcção as únicas células estão a mais cem quilómetros!



Continuo as ver descargas. Possivelmente estará uma célula a menos distância, para aí uns 20 a 50 km, pois podem-se ter vindo a formar células, dependendo da força da crista anticiclónica


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 00:36)

Relâmpago disse:


> Continuo as ver descargas. Possivelmente estará uma célula a menos distância, para aí uns 20 a 50 km, pois podem-se ter vindo a formar células.



Sim! Tens razão! Há algumas que só agora o radar mostra e há uma gigante que à distância do limite do radar já está vermelha!!





Entretanto a célula de Aveiro/Barra continua a desenvolver-se.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Set 2014 às 00:39)

StormRic disse:


> Vejam esta, agora mesmo:
> http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/praia-da-barra/
> 
> já vi três relâmpagos que fica tudo iluminado, não sei como se há-de capturar uma imagem no instante.



É através de um Print Screen (se for num computador portátil tens que clicar em FN e logo de seguida em PRTSC):


----------



## Vitor TT (14 Set 2014 às 00:41)

StormRic disse:


> às 20:29 ao crepúsculo, nunca tinha apanhado um nesta altura do dia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simplesmente mágnifico


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 00:42)

Mr. Neves disse:


> É através de um Print Screen (se for num computador portátil tens que clicar em FN e logo de seguida em PRTSC):



Mas como é que tens reflexos suficientemente rápidos para premir a tecla ao ver o relâmpago?


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Set 2014 às 00:44)

StormRic disse:


> Mas como é que tens reflexos suficientemente rápidos para premir a tecla ao ver o relâmpago?



Este foi um clarão prolongado, só nesses casos. Quando são muito curtos eu também não consigo, geralmente eu tenho sempre a tecla FN pressionada e depois tento clicar o mais rapidamente possível na PRTSC.


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Set 2014 às 00:44)

StormRic disse:


> Mas como é que tens reflexos suficientemente rápidos para premir a tecla ao ver o relâmpago?


Podes arranjar um programa de captura de ecrã em vídeo e depois para o vídeo no momento do flash


----------



## AndrePereira (14 Set 2014 às 00:45)

Sao visiveis clarões a oeste de Águeda, resultado da celula que estavam aqui a falar da zona de Aveiro..


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Set 2014 às 00:45)

Meteofan disse:


> Podes arranjar um programa de captura de ecrã em vídeo e depois para o vídeo no momento do flash



E que programa é esse?


----------



## Aspvl (14 Set 2014 às 00:47)

Pelo que dá para ver pela animação do Sat24, as células devem prosseguir para Norte .


----------



## Vitor TT (14 Set 2014 às 00:47)

Como tinha prometido, lá fui fazer uns trilhos todo-terreno e claro as habituais fotografias e também um registo em video do percurso, pela região de Peniche - Obidos enquanto o betão de luxo não vai destruindo os pinhais e dunas

como o tempo prometia acção lá tive de registá-lo, alias o meu destino éra bem mais longe, propriamente São Jacinto - Ovar, mas dado que tenho uns pneus que no piso molhado são um terror, não arrisquei em ir mais longe e ter um eventual acidente,

bom, mas fica aqui o registo, esta logo a sair de casa virada para o Cabeço de Montachique com Loures em baixo






farol do cabo Carvoeiro e seguintes á volta de Peniche


























uma estação perto de praia D´el Rey






a caminho da lagoa de Óbidos





















e esta tirada no morro de Montemor, tive pena de não ter um tripé ( peça que tenho de adquirir brevemente ), mas foi o possivel, no trajecto para casa ainda vi uns dois clarões fracos, a temperatura no geral esteve agradável talvez entre 22 - 24º


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 00:47)

Vitor TT disse:


> Simplesmente mágnifico



 obrigado, eu nem queria acreditar...


Vejam só as maravilhas que estão ao largo neste momento:


----------



## AndréGM22 (14 Set 2014 às 00:48)

Está a trovejar e bem para os lados da praia da barra, de facto também já vi umas quantas descargas, através da webcam.

Entretanto, será que aquela célula com aquele eco vermelho chega a terra? :O


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Set 2014 às 00:49)

Eu uso o Bandicam
Podem fazer download neste link:
http://download.cnet.com/Bandicam/3001-13633_4-75332824.html?hasJs=n&hlndr=1

Acho que vocês perceberão como usá-lo


----------



## AnDré (14 Set 2014 às 00:52)

Aspvl disse:


> Pelo que dá para ver pela animação do Sat24, a célula deve prosseguir para Norte .



Do cabo da Roca vê-se que essa célula a oeste  está com muita actividade eléctrica. Uma frequência que ronda os 6-8 relâmpagos por minuto. É pena estar tão longe.


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 00:53)

Vitor TT disse:


> Como tinha prometido, lá fui fazer uns trilhos todo-terreno e claro as habituais fotografias e também um registo em video do percurso, pela região de Peniche - Obidos enquanto o betão de luxo não vai destruindo os pinhais e dunas
> 
> como o tempo prometia acção lá tive de registá-lo, alias o meu destino éra bem mais longe, propriamente São Jacinto - Ovar, mas dado que tenho uns pneus que no piso molhado são um terror, não arrisquei em ir mais longe e ter um eventual acidente,
> 
> ...



grande reportagem, boas fotos, inspiradora para nos fazermos à estrada e ir persegui-las onde elas estiverem. 

Gostava de aproximadamente saber as horas a que foram tiradas...


----------



## Vitor TT (14 Set 2014 às 00:57)

StormRic disse:


> obrigado, eu nem queria acreditar...
> 
> 
> Vejam só as maravilhas que estão ao largo neste momento:



Tou a ver que se tivesse ido a Ovar, na vinda ia ter a companhia da actividade electrica dado que faço uma estrada que é praticamente junto ao mar e escura como breu, e nestas condições se calhar um pouco assustador  dado que vou sózinho, e ainda por cima sem poder fazer um registo fotográfico digno, mas como levava a câmara de video lá tinha de registar em video que é apenas em sistema miniDV.


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 00:58)

AnDré disse:


> Do cabo da Roca vê-se que essa célula a oeste  está com muita actividade eléctrica. Uma frequência que ronda os 6-8 relâmpagos por minuto. É pena estar tão longe.



Sim, mas entretanto está a formar-se uma grande, bem mais para sul e que nesse movimento de rotação pode vir a chegar cá.

Eu devia era estar no Cabo da Roca, realmente...  	

Foram detectadas, apesar da distância. Em Ovar é que está animado:


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 01:02)

Vitor TT disse:


> Tou a ver que se tivesse ido a Ovar, na vinda ia ter a companhia da actividade electrica dado que faço uma estrada que é praticamente junto ao mar e escura como breu, e nestas condições se calhar um pouco assustador  dado que vou sózinho, e ainda por cima sem poder fazer um registo fotográfico digno, mas como levava a câmara de video lá tinha de registar em video que é apenas em sistema miniDV.



Que local é aquele da quarta foto a contar de baixo? Belíssima foto!


----------



## Lightning (14 Set 2014 às 01:03)

Há pouco quando começou esta festa no mar ainda peguei no carro e fui até à costa mas com a sorte que tenho (como sempre) quando cheguei lá a célula já tinha morrido...

Levei a máquina e o tripé atrás para nada...  nem chuva sequer

Espero ter mais sorte nas próximas noites/madrugadas...


----------



## parvonia (14 Set 2014 às 01:11)

Estou em Sines e agora durante a ronda avistei alguns clarões para o lado do mar


----------



## Vitor TT (14 Set 2014 às 01:14)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, mas entretanto está a formar-se uma grande, bem mais para sul e que nesse movimento de rotação pode vir a chegar cá.
> 
> Eu devia era estar no Cabo da Roca, realmente...
> 
> Foram detectadas, apesar da distância. Em Ovar é que está animado:



Realmente se fosse mais perto, acho que já lá estava, espero que das inumeras vezes que por lá passo, apanhar este espectáculo eléctrico, ou eu não gostasse das electricidades


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 01:15)

AndréGM22 disse:


> Está a trovejar e bem para os lados da praia da barra, de facto também já vi umas quantas descargas, através da webcam.
> 
> Entretanto, será que aquela célula com aquele eco vermelho chega a terra? :O



Aquela entretanto "apagou" o vermelho mas há outras a nascer e parece-me que o conjunto todo tem uma componente leste no movimento, pelo menos por enquanto.


----------



## parvonia (14 Set 2014 às 01:19)

Alerta amarelo lançado pelo ipma


----------



## Vitor TT (14 Set 2014 às 01:25)

StormRic disse:


> Que local é aquele da quarta foto a contar de baixo? Belíssima foto!



Não sei dizer a localização ao certo, pois situa-se num caminho entre d´el rey e a lagoa de Óbidos, mas mais perto da lagoa.

mas se ajudar, colocar no maps.google

39.418205, -9.249379


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 01:31)

Esta ainda tinha mais luz do crepúsculo, estando assim mais próxima do ideal que sempre persegui toda a vida: apanhar um raio ao pôr-do-sol 





a compressão do jpg estraga um pouco...

Uma boa dezena de descargas provinham sempre do mesmo ponto do interior da nuvem e seguiram aquele trajecto ao longo da bigorna. O da primeira imagem até continuava, infelizmente cortei-o porque não esperava que fosse tão longe.


----------



## Vitor TT (14 Set 2014 às 01:34)

StormRic disse:


> grande reportagem, boas fotos, inspiradora para nos fazermos à estrada e ir persegui-las onde elas estiverem.
> 
> Gostava de aproximadamente saber as horas a que foram tiradas...



Ultimamente faço gosto as várias coisas, a practica de todo-terreno, nada de radical, o registo em fotografia ou video e a observação atmosférica e do mar se aplicável, e está quase a iniciar as voltinhas de bike pela marginal, com os respectivos registos se aplicável,

Para ser exacto é ver os dados exif, mas as primeiras foram aproximadamente pelas 17:00h , as de a caminho de Óbidos já foram pelas 19:00 - 19:45h a ultima pelas 22:30h

por caso gostava de "imprimir" alguns dados nas fotos como as suas ficam.


----------



## Vitor TT (14 Set 2014 às 01:39)

StormRic disse:


> Esta ainda tinha mais luz do crepúsculo, estando assim mais próxima do ideal que sempre persegui toda a vida: apanhar um raio ao pôr-do-sol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o que dizer , 

eu utilizo o flickr que pelo que me parece mantém a imagem como ela é sem perda de qualidade, eu nas minhas é que introduzo alguma compressão para ser rápido o upload.


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 01:40)

Vitor TT disse:


> Não sei dizer a localização ao certo, pois situa-se num caminho entre d´el rey e a lagoa de Óbidos, mas mais perto da lagoa.
> 
> mas se ajudar, colocar no maps.google
> 
> 39.418205, -9.249379



 Obrigado, era mesmo isso que eu queria! Não há nada melhor que umas coordenadas GPS!

Pois, isto da compressão, não se pode fugir a ela, porque senão a página do fórum para carregar tornava-se tão pesada que era impraticável, especialmente nos dispositivos pessoais. Eu tenho fotos em vários sítios de fotografia e, claro, aí tenho a qualidade que quiser. Mas realmente aqui no fórum não devemos queixar-nos, a bem da rapidez porque é isso que importa, que seja o mais acessível possível de qualquer dispositivo.


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 01:54)

Atenção ao litoral de Sintra, as células estão mesmo a aproximar-se, além de que há uma que vem a rodear por sul. Houve já registos de descargas próximas também:









Já estou atento àquela mais a sul... 

Essa célula mais a sul pode ser potencialmente perigosa pois vai a "varrer" toda uma área à sua frente que esteve limpa de actividade nas últimas horas.

Observando a animação de satélite parece haver alguma rotação de todo este grupo de novas células em torno de si próprio, o que leva as células mais a sul a terem uma componente leste maior no seu movimento. O que acham?


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2014 às 01:55)

Boas,

Por volta das 20:15 assisti a  um belo festival electrico, lembro-me perfeitamente de um raio às 20:29, o tal brutalmente retratado pelo StormRic.
Não tenho fotos, mas ao menos já deu para tirar a barriga de misérias.


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 02:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Por volta das 20:15 assisti a  um belo festival electrico, lembro-me perfeitamente de um raio às 20:29, o tal brutalmente retratado pelo StormRic.
> Não tenho fotos, mas ao menos já deu para tirar a barriga de misérias.



Eu não estava junto da câmara quando ele ocorreu, tinha posto a câmara em disparo de rajada automático. Por isso não sei até onde ele foi por baixo da bigorna. Deve ter sido um espectáculo!


----------



## Gongas (14 Set 2014 às 02:08)

depois de avistar alguns relâmpagos ao longe, tudo calmo pela minha zona.
Parece que a instabilidade só mais pela madrugada dentro deve chegar aqui.
boas observações aos resistentes!!


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 02:09)

O radar está lento... o detector de descargas só apanha quando lhe apetece, a imagem de satélite tem baixa resolução...


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Set 2014 às 02:11)

StormRic disse:


> O radar está lento... o detector de descargas só apanha quando lhe apetece, a imagem de satélite tem baixa resolução...



O radar está lento ou foi contar carneirinhos mais uma vez...


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2014 às 02:13)

Sim, o radar parou, caso tivesse a trabalhar, a ultima atualização tinha ocorrido por volta da 1:58.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Set 2014 às 02:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim, o radar parou, caso tivesse a trabalhar, a ultima atualização tinha ocorrido por volta da 1:58.



Fantástico agora ninguém sabe como e por onde vão passar as células, o rainalarm para mim não serve e para a costa litoral oeste também não


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 02:25)

Uma descarga mais modesta que tem o aspecto curioso de rodear a nuvem. A estrutura da base também é visível.


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 02:29)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Fantástico agora ninguém sabe como e por onde vão passar as células, o rainalarm para mim não serve e para a costa litoral oeste também não



Pelo satélite parece que a célula tem um movimento para ENE e se dirige para a península de Setúbal. Como se tivesse um movimento próprio, desgarrando-se do resto do grupo. Aliás todo um arco de nuvens segue com ela esse movimento.

http://www.sat24.com/zoomloop.aspx?ir=true&region=eu&lat=42&lon=-7

também se pode observar no entanto que em geral estão a dissipar-se ao aproximar-se, ou pelo menos a perder a extensão vertical.


----------



## Zapiao (14 Set 2014 às 02:31)

Eu sigo por aqui apesar de nao ser radar  http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/latestImages/EUMETSAT_MSG_MPE-westernEurope.jpg


----------



## Zapiao (14 Set 2014 às 02:33)

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/latestImages/EUMETSAT_MSG_MPE-westernEurope.jpg


----------



## AndréGM22 (14 Set 2014 às 02:34)

Boa noite mais uma vez..

Bem há situações um pouco incompreensíveis, sempre respeitei muito o trabalho do ipma, mas segundo li aqui acabam de lançar um aviso e numa altura em se aproximam várias células do território, o único serviço que permite verificar os locais onde as mesmas irão passar deixa de funcionar?


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 02:38)

Actividade eléctrica visível daqui de Carcavelos para SSO, neste momento.

02:53 e continua, pelo menos uma descarga por minuto. Mas longe.


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 02:56)

AndréGM22 disse:


> Boa noite mais uma vez..
> 
> Bem há situações um pouco incompreensíveis, sempre respeitei muito o trabalho do ipma, mas segundo li aqui acabam de lançar um aviso e numa altura em se aproximam várias células do território, o único serviço que permite verificar os locais onde as mesmas irão passar deixa de funcionar?



É curioso que também foi por volta desta mesma hora que durante o evento de 6 para 7 o radar parou, e retomou só perto das 3h. Mas aí podia ter sido a intensa actividade que passou mesmo por Coruche, mas hoje?


----------



## AndréGM22 (14 Set 2014 às 03:04)

Bem o problema nem será tanto num evento como o de hoje, mas imaginemos que o sistema de radar e as imagens que ele nos proporciona deixam de aparecer num evento como o de Fevereiro deste ano? Não digo que traria consequências alarmantes, mas deixar todos às escuras num evento desses em pleno século XXI?!


----------



## rubenpires93 (14 Set 2014 às 03:10)

Célula a "beijar" terra sobre a Península de Setúbal no sat. não regista dissipação. Não há avistamentos de actividade eléctrica?


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Set 2014 às 03:12)

Sem radar, estou quase que às escuras.

Por aqui o céu vai ficando nublado.


----------



## AnDré (14 Set 2014 às 03:20)

StormRic disse:


> Quem foi à praia para tomar banho... tomou banho!!



Ora nem mais:











Mais tarde, nas Avencas, apanhei exactamente os mesmos raios que tu. Mas com muita sorte. (A minha máquina é daquelas compactas. Tive sorte ter disparado no segundo exacto. )
















Um espectaculo lindo de se ver.

Depois de jantar, no Cabo da Roca, e como relatei, a frequência dos relâmpagos era bastante. Mas muito longe, no horizonte. Não tinha por isso capacidade para os captar.


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 03:22)

rubenpires disse:


> Célula a "beijar" terra sobre a Península de Setúbal no sat. não regista dissipação. Não há avistamentos de actividade eléctrica?



Houve actividade até há 20 minutos atrás. Agora parou.


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 03:26)

AnDré disse:


> Ora nem mais:
> 
> 
> Mais tarde, nas Avencas, apanhei exactamente os mesmos raios que tu. Mas com muita sorte. (A minha máquina é daquelas compactas. Tive sorte ter disparado no segundo exacto. )
> ...



 Lindos! Grandes fotos!  São eles são, vai ser interessante comparar as posições! E a carga d'água em Carcavelos está muito bem apanhada! Parabéns!

 Com uma compacta e à mão livre? Isso é que é destreza e incrível sincronismo com o evento!


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 03:45)

Já os localizei:

- o da foto de cima é, claro, o maior, das 8:29
- o do meio foi às 8:21:49 (ou alguns segundos antes); ainda não o publiquei
- o de baixo é o das 8:18:22 (ou antes...) e também já publquei.

Muito bom contraste nas tuas fotos! O grande com a luz na água está excepcional.


----------



## AnDré (14 Set 2014 às 03:53)

StormRic disse:


> Lindos! Grandes fotos!  São eles são, vai ser interessante comparar as posições! E a carga d'água em Carcavelos está muito bem apanhada! Parabéns!
> 
> Com uma compacta e à mão livre? Isso é que é destreza e incrível sincronismo com o evento!



Foi mesmo uma questão de sorte.
No Cabo da Roca, havia lá um tipo que se fartou de tirar fotografias aos relâmpagos. Ainda me passou pela cabeça que fosses tu ou outro membro aqui do fórum. Vamos ver se alguém se acusa.

Mais duas fotos de hoje à tarde em Carcavelos.
Apesar da chuva eminente, as pessoas mantinham-se na praia.
Abrigaram-se durante a chuva, mas depois, com o regresso do sol, muitas voltaram.

Não se deu conta de qualquer descida da temperatura. E a temperatura do mar está óptima.


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 04:15)

AnDré disse:


> Foi mesmo uma questão de sorte.
> No Cabo da Roca, havia lá um tipo que se fartou de tirar fotografias aos relâmpagos. Ainda me passou pela cabeça que fosses tu ou outro membro aqui do fórum. Vamos ver se alguém se acusa.
> 
> Mais duas fotos de hoje à tarde em Carcavelos.
> ...



 E boas fotos! A segunda foi tirada precisamente às 17:50 ! Estava a seguir a shelf cloud. Com efeito ninguém parece querer saber da chuva, estão todos nas calmas 
A água tem estado óptima é verdade, nos 20º .

Fotos do seguimento desta célula:

shelf cloud e mammatus




shelf cloud




início da corrente descendente da chuva torrencial




o núcleo da célula torna-se mais claro à medida que a estrutura é desfeita




começa a ver-se o sol por entre a célula desmoronada (o momento da foto do André)




aspecto do céu depois de terminada a passagem/dissipação da célula


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 04:33)

IPMA foi de fim-de-semana, não há radar, não há DEAs, há mais EMAs inoperacionais do que o costume.

Aliás, o radar voltou! Por sinal à mesma hora que da outra vez! Está explicado, é a mudança de turno de fim-de-semana...

Célula entrou pela serra de Sintra, terá deixado alguma chuva. Importante é o que se vê agora a aproximar-se mas pelo passado com as outras células, estas deverão reduzir significativamente a actividade ao chegarem à costa:


----------



## rubenpires93 (14 Set 2014 às 04:36)

StormRic disse:


> IPMA foi de fim-de-semana, não há radar, não há DEAs, há mais EMAs inoperacionais do que o costume.
> 
> Aliás, o radar voltou! Por sinal à mesma hora que da outra vez! Está explicado, é a mudança de turno de fim-de-semana...



Não se percebe, nem se compreende estas coisas de maneira nenhuma


----------



## rubenpires93 (14 Set 2014 às 04:44)

StormRic disse:


> Importante é o que se vê agora a aproximar-se mas pelo passado com as outras células, estas deverão reduzir significativamente a actividade ao chegarem à costa:


Sim StormRic mas não te esqueças que também o amanhecer está perto o que quer dizer que poderá não suceder o mesmo que as anteriores ou demorarem mais para perderem actividade


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2014 às 05:13)

Interessante, poderá dar para ver alguma festa ao largo, ou, com o aproximar do dia, talvez acabe por haver algo em terra.


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 05:18)

SpiderVV disse:


> Interessante, poderá dar para ver alguma festa ao largo, ou, com o aproximar do dia, talvez acabe por haver algo em terra.



Aquelas extensões transversais ao alinhamento são as bigornas: fortes ventos em altitude comparados com o avanço vagaroso nos níveis baixos.
Os ecos são potentes, espectáculo no oceano com certeza.


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 06:34)

Já se vê trovoada a SO.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (14 Set 2014 às 06:40)

StormRic disse:


> Já se vê trovoada a SO.



Boas .a ultima imagem de radar do ipma mostra uma frente bem interessante a deslocar se lentamente para esta zona.vem direitinha.agora resta saber se nao se dissipa


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Set 2014 às 06:42)

Vamos ver se chega qualquer coisa a terra antes de morrer.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (14 Set 2014 às 06:48)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Vamos ver se chega qualquer coisa a terra antes de morrer.



Ela parece bem estruturada. E potente. Resta aguardar. Mas se ca chegar vai fazer barulho


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Set 2014 às 07:04)

O nascer-do-Sol deverá ser interessante, o céu está com uma mistela de nuvens muito boa, incluindo a bigorna que se estende desde o quadrante SW.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Set 2014 às 07:17)

Já chove. Nota-se que na bigorna há bastante virga. A SW um belo e completo arco-iris.

Ninguém reporta trovoada?


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 07:50)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Já chove. Nota-se que na bigorna há bastante virga. A SW um belo e completo arco-iris.
> 
> Ninguém reporta trovoada?



Houve trovoada sempre, longínqua, enquanto as células não se aproximavam. Ao chegarem perto da costa terminou tudo. A grande bigorna volatilizou-se com o nascer do sol, desfez-se num arco-íris e numa chuva fraca. As cores foram magníficas. Agora só resta uma célula a SSO, muito longe que deve ter alguma actividade eléctrica mas já não se pode ver. O destino dela deve ser o mesmo das outras, dissipar-se ao aproximar-se, parece dirigir-se para a península de Setúbal.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Set 2014 às 07:55)

StormRic disse:


> Houve trovoada sempre, longínqua, enquanto as células não se aproximavam. Ao chegarem perto da costa terminou tudo. A grande bigorna volatilizou-se com o nascer do sol, desfez-se num arco-íris e numa chuva fraca. As cores foram magníficas. Agora só resta uma célula a SSO, muito longe que deve ter alguma actividade eléctrica mas já não se pode ver. O destino dela deve ser o mesmo das outras, dissipar-se ao aproximar-se, parece dirigir-se para a península de Setúbal.



Bem, foi um bom inicio de dia, disso não haja duvida, mas acho que agora vou voltar ao meu sono 

Mais logo metro umas fotos aqui


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 07:57)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bem, foi um bom inicio de dia, disso não haja duvida, mas acho que agora vou voltar ao meu sono
> 
> Mais logo metro umas fotos aqui



 boa ideia, acho que também vou. As fotos são tantas que nem sei por onde começar ou o que selecionar 

Mas o nascer do sol foi... memorável!


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 08:04)

Já está, as células desapareceram. Estão mais lá para Sul e com ecos vermelhos, mas se chegarem perto desaparecem. O detector de descargas do IPMA foi desligado aqui para a zona centro e sul, como se não tivesse havido as muitas dezenas (ou mais) de descargas que observámos.


----------



## meko60 (14 Set 2014 às 10:26)

Bom dia!Esta imagem não é de hoje mas sim de ontem ás 07:30h.


----------



## meko60 (14 Set 2014 às 10:33)

Hoje e ás 10:30, o céu apresenta-se assim:


----------



## Microburst (14 Set 2014 às 10:44)

meko60 disse:


> Hoje e ás 10:30, o céu apresenta-se assim:



Excelente vista também, caro vizinho. Está bem mais acima do que eu.


----------



## meko60 (14 Set 2014 às 10:45)

É verdade,estou uns metritos mais acima


----------



## Teles (14 Set 2014 às 10:46)

Bom dia por aqui já começam a desenvolver-se grandes cúmulos vamos ver como irão correr as coisas!


----------



## ecobcg (14 Set 2014 às 10:49)

Bom dia,

Belas fotos as colocadas por aqui, principalmente as dos relâmpagos de ontem em Carcavelos, colocadas pelo André e StormRic...


----------



## Teles (14 Set 2014 às 11:19)

Por aqui o céu vai ficando assim:


----------



## parvonia (14 Set 2014 às 11:20)

Em Sines ja chove e o céu esta assim


----------



## meko60 (14 Set 2014 às 11:23)

Teles disse:


> Por aqui o céu vai ficando assim:



Promete!


----------



## Teles (14 Set 2014 às 11:31)

Bem e continua assim por aqui a primeira a Este e a segunda a Oeste:


----------



## nelson972 (14 Set 2014 às 11:45)

Troveja a W daqui, talvez em Alcobaça, Nazaré ...


----------



## nelson972 (14 Set 2014 às 11:48)




----------



## Microburst (14 Set 2014 às 11:50)

meko60 disse:


> É verdade,estou uns metritos mais acima



É verdade. A minha vantagem em Cacilhas, para além de morar num 16º e último andar, é que por ser a zona baixa da cidade (falando em termos de proximidade ao Tejo e, por conseguinte, ao nível do mar) tenho a vista praticamente desobstruída em todos os quadrantes. 

Vamos ver então se a tarde promete, pelo Sat24 parece estar tudo (ainda) muito longe. Dados actuais: 23,5ºC, 77% HR, vento moderado de S/SO (205º) e pressão nos 1016,4 hpa.


----------



## CptRena (14 Set 2014 às 12:05)

Parece que passou uma célula mais activa na zona da Figueira da Foz, pelo que se vê no sat e no radar.
Aqui passou uma mini  célula a Sul do meu local, que também se pode ver no radar e no sat.

Dá para ver na minha webcam essa tal mini


----------



## nelson972 (14 Set 2014 às 12:20)

Vista para E


----------



## FJC (14 Set 2014 às 12:23)

Boas!
Na Marina Grande só se ouve trovoada ao fundo! O som não desaparece! A velocidade da base das nuvens  que estão a passar ao fundo (zona Pataias),é muito rápida.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Set 2014 às 12:32)

Existe uma linha de instabilidade a deslocar-se para Norte e essa linha começa a Este da Nazaré e termina um pouco a Norte da Figueira da Foz.

Está em desenvolvimento.

Lembram-se daquele dia em que houve as supercélulas do Oeste, se estas continuarem a desenvolverem-se, podemos ter supercélulas.


----------



## ota (14 Set 2014 às 12:38)

Aqui por tomar já se ouvem trovões


----------



## zeant (14 Set 2014 às 12:39)

Foto tirada a instantes em Pombal, Leiria e decidi partilhar.
Começa agora a chover e ouve-se trovões.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Set 2014 às 12:40)

Por aqui está um calor, com 28.0 °C , até a cigarra canta.
Assim á primeira vista ninguém diria que venha alguma chuva para esta tarde.
Resta aguardar para ver o que virá.


----------



## Zapiao (14 Set 2014 às 13:00)

Celulas a caminho de Coimbra ? Digam que sim por favor


----------



## rozzo (14 Set 2014 às 13:05)

Algum relato da zona de Leiria? O radar estava agressivo na zona


----------



## FJC (14 Set 2014 às 13:11)

rozzo disse:


> Algum relato da zona de Leiria? O radar estava agressivo na zona



Quando cheguei a Leiria a celula já tinha passado. tirei algumas fotos.
Mas está-se a criar nova célula na serra com bastante actividade electrica, que pela direcção das nuvens vai de novo para a cidade.
Vou tirar foto com o telemovel e colocar no face do forum


----------



## nelson972 (14 Set 2014 às 13:33)

Ouço trovões na direcção de Leiria, mas estou longe.


----------



## nelson972 (14 Set 2014 às 13:35)

E para E estava esta beleza ....movia.se rapidamente para N.


----------



## Zapiao (14 Set 2014 às 13:37)

Trovoada em Coimbra


----------



## Zapiao (14 Set 2014 às 13:50)

Zapiao disse:


> Trovoada em Coimbra



Que já não se ouve


----------



## Tornado_Pombal (14 Set 2014 às 13:53)

Boas células a caminho de Pombal


----------



## jonekko (14 Set 2014 às 13:59)

Um amigo envio-me esta foto na A1 zona de condeixa há cerca de 40 minutos


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2014 às 14:01)

aqui as celulas tão todas a ir para santarem, aqui só vento mais nada


----------



## romeupaz (14 Set 2014 às 14:02)

Não tenho PC por isso não consigo meter fotos, mas posso vos dizer que a base da celula que passou por Leiria era assustadoramente negra e grande. Eu vinha na cauda a andar de bike e nem me molhei mas os relatos dos familiares são de que foi um carga de agua gigantesca que até passou por debaixo das portas!



Nota... Consegui meter no facebook com o telemóvel



https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....0_10152776956365739_8398381419072077619_o.jpg


----------



## jonekko (14 Set 2014 às 14:12)

Aquela mancha vermelha deve ser brutal!! Ninguém tem registos da zona?


----------



## Gongas (14 Set 2014 às 14:31)

Já houve trovoada e chuva por aqui, agora sol e muita instabilidade para sul, norte e oeste!


----------



## Microburst (14 Set 2014 às 14:40)

Boas 

Não querendo estar a retirar a atenção ao que se está a passar na zona Centro, mas alguém me pode esclarecer se aqui para a minha zona, apesar da renovação e ampliação mesmo agora dos avisos do IPMA, é de se esperar algum evento interessante ainda hoje? 

É que o dia tem estado pouco nublado, o vento sopra moderado, por vezes com rajadas de Sul, mas fora isso tudo normal o suficiente para até ter assado sardinhas para o almoço na minha varanda, o vento até ajudou a fazer tudo mais depressa.


----------



## meko60 (14 Set 2014 às 15:27)

É verdade vizinho,tem estado um belo dia! Penso que por hoje não se vai passar nada. Bom proveito ás sardinhas


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Set 2014 às 15:32)

Microburst disse:


> Boas
> 
> Não querendo estar a retirar a atenção ao que se está a passar na zona Centro, mas alguém me pode esclarecer se aqui para a minha zona, apesar da renovação e ampliação mesmo agora dos avisos do IPMA, é de se esperar algum evento interessante ainda hoje?
> 
> É que o dia tem estado pouco nublado, o vento sopra moderado, por vezes com rajadas de Sul, mas fora isso tudo normal o suficiente para até ter assado sardinhas para o almoço na minha varanda, o vento até ajudou a fazer tudo mais depressa.



Aqui para o distrito de Viseu foi mais que justificado, trovoada forte, chuva muito forte e uma ventania desgraçada


----------



## PapoilaVerde (14 Set 2014 às 15:34)

Tal como os meu "vizinhos" já relataram, aqui por Almada/Pragal nada a assinalar no dia de hoje. Sol, nuvens e temperatura agradável. Não se avistam nuvens que possam trazer alguma animação, para já.


----------



## meko60 (14 Set 2014 às 15:53)

Espero que a semana traga alguma animação.


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2014 às 15:54)

aqui igual, lá de vez enquanto aparece um ou outro aguaceiro ao longe lá para os lados de Santarem e dá para lavar a vista de resto só nuvens e vento, tou com 29.5ºC


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (14 Set 2014 às 16:11)

Vista de Pataias (Alcobaça) para Leiria


----------



## romeupaz (14 Set 2014 às 16:12)

Celula com o que me pareceu alguma rotação passou mesmo agora pelo centro de Leiria. Tenho vídeo, mostro mais logo


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (14 Set 2014 às 16:28)

Espectacular vista de Salir do Porto (Cal. da Rai.) para Nordeste


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2014 às 16:32)

pessoal do Litoral Centro do cabo carvoeiro para baixo, acho que para a noite podemos ter animação, quase todos os modelos mostram precipitação para a noite na zona de Lisboa e margem sul


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Set 2014 às 16:46)

Por aqui, já vejo a trovoada ao fundo, mas penso que pelo menos para aqui nao deve deitar nada, passando ao lado, parece ir em deslocação para outro lado, ainda fez uns relâmpagos e trovoes. 
Continuando assim com o sol, e com vento moderado.


----------



## nelson972 (14 Set 2014 às 16:54)

Já desanuviou aqui na serra dos candeeiros. Os aguaceiros de pingos grossos foram de curta duração . Mas o negrume na direcção de Leiria era impressionante ! Também eram audíveis trovões na direção de Torres Novas.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (14 Set 2014 às 16:54)

david 6 disse:


> pessoal do Litoral Centro do cabo carvoeiro para baixo, acho que para a noite podemos ter animação, quase todos os modelos mostram precipitação para a noite na zona de Lisboa e margem sul



Esperemos mesmo que sim pois aqui tem sido um fiasco autentico!
Tudo a passar ao lado!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2014 às 16:57)

Boas pessoal,

Dia passado na zona oeste, ainda tive  esperança que entrasse alguma celula na zona, mas nada, apenas nuvens ameaçadores.

Deixo aqui alguma fotos tiradas hoje:


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (14 Set 2014 às 17:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Dia passado na zona oeste, ainda tive  esperança que entrasse alguma celula na zona, mas nada, apenas nuvens ameaçadores.
> 
> Deixo aqui alguma fotos tiradas hoje:



Bem tiraste essas fotos perto da minha zona. Hoje ao fim da tarde vou fazer a estrada que vem de Torres Vedras para Malveira vindo para cá só depois à noite. Vamos ver se apanho alguma coisa pelo caminho. Bem o vento agora aumentou um pouco de Intensidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2014 às 17:29)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Bem tiraste essas fotos perto da minha zona. Hoje ao fim da tarde vou fazer a estrada que vem de Torres Vedras para Malveira vindo para cá só depois à noite. Vamos ver se apanho alguma coisa pelo caminho. Bem o vento agora aumentou um pouco de Intensidade.



As fotos foram tiradas perto do Sobral da Abelheira.
Por acaso fiquei surpreendido com o vento, aí na zona oeste está muito mais vento do que aqui.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Set 2014 às 17:31)




----------



## ALV72 (14 Set 2014 às 17:34)

Aqui Por Vila Nova de Poiares, caiu agora um aguaceiro jeitoso, há cerca de 1/2 hora houve actividade electrica para os lados da Serra da Lousã e Góis, estava tudo negro !

João


----------



## Aspvl (14 Set 2014 às 18:17)

Por Lisboa, nem uma pinga de chuva... 
Ao ver as imagens de satélite realça-se o «bicho» 





Pelo radar, não se aproxima nada de especial da região de Lisboa


----------



## DaniFR (14 Set 2014 às 18:20)

Céu bastante escuro e trovoada a Sul de Coimbra.
Por enquanto, não chove.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Set 2014 às 18:24)

*Aspvl*, fica aqui uma fotografia atual do bicho ao longe.

Fermentelos, Águeda (Sudeste)


----------



## ALV72 (14 Set 2014 às 18:46)

Aqui neste momento chove a potes e troveja.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Set 2014 às 19:09)

Neste momento células em desenvolvimento


----------



## thunderstorm87 (14 Set 2014 às 19:15)

Miguel96 disse:


> Neste momento células em desenvolvimento



so nos aqui nesta zona nao vamos apanhar nada hoje.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Set 2014 às 19:18)

Miguel96 disse:


> Neste momento células em desenvolvimento


Vamos lá ver se vem alguma coisa para aqui


----------



## NfrG (14 Set 2014 às 19:23)

Aguaceiro moderado neste momento.


----------



## nelson972 (14 Set 2014 às 19:23)

Serão estas :


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 19:26)

Boas tardes

 Aguaceiros a dirigir-se para a costa de Almada-Lisboa-Cascais.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2014 às 19:27)

Boa couve a Este.


----------



## MSantos (14 Set 2014 às 19:27)

Boas!

Aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo tivemos períodos com maior e menor nebulosidade, em que o Sol quase sempre foi Rei, não houve precipitação a declarar.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Set 2014 às 19:28)

Dia de céu geralmente nublado, vento moderado e aguaceiros.

Neste momento com a passagem de um aguaceiro a Oeste deu para tirar esta fotografia.


----------



## Aspvl (14 Set 2014 às 19:29)

Espero que me tenha enganado há bocadinho e que estas cheguem cá com alguma coisa


----------



## celsomartins84 (14 Set 2014 às 19:32)

Panorama nas Caldas da Rainha


----------



## rozzo (14 Set 2014 às 19:32)

Grande chuvada caiu agora do nada em Benfica! A sudoeste grande torre aproxima-se, mas estreita. Pouco provável resistir.


----------



## Tufao André (14 Set 2014 às 19:32)

Boas!
Acabou de cair o primeiro aguaceiro moderado do dia!!!  Durou pouco tempo e ainda deu para acumular 1,5 mm.
A sul formam-se mais células vamos ver o q trazem...


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Set 2014 às 19:34)

Existe uma célula a surgir por cima de Carcavelos e existe uma célula com potencial para produzir trovoada a sudoeste de Carcavelos.

*StormRic* prepara a máquina fotográfica

*Aspvl* vamos ver o que dará essa célula


----------



## JAlves (14 Set 2014 às 19:35)

Curioso que a célula que entrou na zona de Oeiras ganhou força ao entrar em terra.

Vejam a imagem do radar das 18 e das 18h20.


----------



## rozzo (14 Set 2014 às 19:36)

Panorama para norte depois do forte aguaceiro:


----------



## thunderstorm87 (14 Set 2014 às 19:36)

Miguel96 disse:


> Existe uma célula a surgir por cima de Carcavelos e existe uma célula com potencial para produzir trovoada a sudoeste de Carcavelos.
> 
> *StormRic* prepara a máquina fotográfica
> 
> *Aspvl* vamos ver o que dará essa célula



era bom que ca chegasse alguma coisa de jeito.tenho tudo a postos.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2014 às 19:38)

Parece que a celula vai entrar por aqui. 
____

Entretanto a couve a Este continua a crescer.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Set 2014 às 19:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Parece que a celula vai entrar por aqui.
> ____
> 
> Entretanto a couve a Este continua a crescer.



Esta célula é aquela que entrou na zona de Oeiras?


----------



## Zapiao (14 Set 2014 às 19:43)

Em Coimbra caiu um diluvio depois das 18h com flashadas à mistura embora poucas.


----------



## celsomartins84 (14 Set 2014 às 19:46)

A aproximar se


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2014 às 19:46)

Miguel96 disse:


> Esta célula é aquela que entrou na zona de Oeiras?



Penso que sim.
_____

Entretanto,céu escuro a sul, a celula encaminha-se para aqui.


----------



## rozzo (14 Set 2014 às 19:46)

Bigorna da célula a entrar pela linha de cascais, mas parece-me começar a dissipar


----------



## thunderstorm87 (14 Set 2014 às 19:49)

Miguel96 disse:


> Esta célula é aquela que entrou na zona de Oeiras?



tem bom aspecto.se apanhassemos uma aqui na zona , ja com algum desenvolvimento é que era bom.está a escurecer e é a melhor altura para a observação das descargas.


----------



## jonekko (14 Set 2014 às 19:51)

Vamos la ver se tenho sorte hoje.


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 19:53)

rozzo disse:


> Bigorna da célula a entrar pela linha de cascais, mas parece-me começar a dissipar



A base alargou-se. Não vi actividade eléctrica até ao momento. Começou a chover fraco aqui.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Set 2014 às 19:53)

Caiu agora um aguaceiro de curta duração (~2 minutos) mas intenso, pingas bem grossas, molhou tudo em tão curto espaço de tempo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Set 2014 às 19:54)

Por aqui até já perdi a conta ás trovoadas que vi passar esta tarde, ainda a ultima foi á meia hora, foram só mesmo de passagem porque nao chegou a chover nada.


----------



## Microburst (14 Set 2014 às 19:57)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> era bom que ca chegasse alguma coisa de jeito.tenho tudo a postos.



Já perdi a esperança por hoje. Até no Sat24 se pode ver que o cluster de aguaceiros com actividade eléctrica que se encontra ainda sobre o Atlântico muito provavelmente irá atingir o litoral Norte.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Set 2014 às 19:58)

Podem ver a evolução da célula a Sudoeste de Cascais, na beachcam.

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/costa-da-caparica/


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2014 às 20:00)

Já chove, ainda que fraco, por enquanto.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Set 2014 às 20:01)

Forte trovão !


----------



## ota (14 Set 2014 às 20:03)

Chove torrencialmente em Tomar, talvez há uns 20/25 minutos, embora que, por diversos momentos já, o aguaceiro dê tréguas e enfraqueça.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Set 2014 às 20:07)

A bigorna da célula de Cascais há instantes:


----------



## Microburst (14 Set 2014 às 20:09)

A célula vista mesmo agora aqui de Almada (peço desculpa pela qualidade, mas foi de telemóvel).


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 20:10)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A bigorna da célula de Cascais há instantes:



 fantásticas fotos! 

o aguaceiro aqui em Carcavelos terminou, foi fraco. Grande aberta neste momento. Viu-se a célula a entrar em Cascais mas já em dissipação, nada de eletricidade.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Set 2014 às 20:11)

AndréFrade disse:


> Forte trovão !



Não foi o barulho de um camião?
 Até ao momento não há indícios de descargas elécticas segundo o sat24.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2014 às 20:12)

Fantásticas Duarte! Muito boas, parabéns!


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 20:16)

Miguel96 disse:


> Não foi o barulho de um camião?
> Até ao momento não há indícios de descargas elécticas segundo o sat24.



Nenhum dos sistemas de detecção de descargas eléctricas funciona a 100%, é a minha experiência até agora. O do IPMA é o que tem o pior registo no que respeita ao número detectado, é bom na localização; todos os outros ou têm baixa resolução ou também falham um grande número delas. O Sat24 é muito incompleto e tem uma resolução muito baixa.
Também me parece que a detecção nas zonas urbanas é a mais deficiente e onde a disparidade entre observado/registado é maior. Ponho como hipótese que o ruído electromagnético ambiente seja muito importante mas tenho poucos conhecimentos neste campo.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (14 Set 2014 às 20:26)

Microburst disse:


> A célula vista mesmo agora aqui de Almada (peço desculpa pela qualidade, mas foi de telemóvel).



Boas vizinho boa foto.


----------



## jonekko (14 Set 2014 às 20:30)

Chove moderadamente por aqui


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2014 às 20:31)

Tudo tranquilo.


----------



## joao nunes (14 Set 2014 às 20:31)

tambem ja passou por aqui caiu um aguaçeiro fraco ficamos a espera de mais


----------



## ota (14 Set 2014 às 20:31)

aqui parou de chover


----------



## dASk (14 Set 2014 às 20:33)

André tenho a certeza que às 20h o trovão que ouviste foi sim do conjunto de morteiros que lançaram aquando da chegada da Nossa Sra da Boa viagem a chegar á igreja da Moita.. deve ter chegado aí o som como um trovão.. está desmistificado  

Está a chegar uma célula de sudoeste a ver vamos se ainda larga precipitação.. !


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Set 2014 às 20:39)

Está então desvendado o mistério, de facto o ruído pareceu ser de um trovão dos potentes.


----------



## Relâmpago (14 Set 2014 às 20:51)

Foto tirada há cerca de 1 h. Só observo células dissipadas. Aqui por Lisboa tem sido assim...


----------



## flak (14 Set 2014 às 20:59)

Aspecto da celula que fez com que chuve-se torrencialmente na zona de Tomar.


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2014 às 21:19)

bem já estou em lisboa, agora durante a semana o seguimento vai ser feito em Lisboa

mal cheguei, andei a tratar de umas coisas e de repente começou a chover , mas foi de pouca dura,


----------



## Rachie (14 Set 2014 às 21:37)

Daqui vê-se relâmpagos no vale do Tejo. Mas longe e só se vê os clarões nas nuvens. O meu namorado conseguiu ouvir um ronco muito ténue


----------



## windchill (14 Set 2014 às 21:45)

Pela margem sul a tarde foi tranquila, como se pode ver neste pequeno time-lapse 

[ame="http://youtu.be/HB0uAaNdDPw"]http://youtu.be/HB0uAaNdDPw[/ame]


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 22:39)

windchill disse:


> Pela margem sul a tarde foi tranquila, como se pode ver neste pequeno time-lapse
> 
> http://youtu.be/HB0uAaNdDPw



 Muito bom! Gosto muito disto! Qual foi a técnica, video acelerado ou sequência de fotos?


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 22:43)

Rachie disse:


> Daqui vê-se relâmpagos no vale do Tejo. Mas longe e só se vê os clarões nas nuvens. O meu namorado conseguiu ouvir um ronco muito ténue



Para sul estão a entrar uns cumulus sem actividade eléctrica mas com bons aguaceiros fortes.
O detector de descargas do IPMA detectou uma descarga mesmo perto de Cascais numa altura em que o céu estava limpo, sem ecos de radar, sem nada  . Fora essa nada mais há à volta, nem essas do Vale do Tejo. Deviam substituir o detector por observadores... detectavam com certeza mais.


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 22:52)

Ao nascer do sol em Carcavelos, sob a bigorna em dissipação que criava um belo arco-íris os cumulus borbulhavam, e todos em cortejo precediam as grandes células moribundas que estavam ainda ao largo.
Fica aqui uma primeira imagem:


----------



## ThunderFreak (14 Set 2014 às 23:01)

Em setúbal já chove e bem! Finalmente passa-se algo por aqui.


----------



## miguel (14 Set 2014 às 23:08)

Que grande carga de agua que acaba de cair em Setúbal!!  acumulados 7,4mm sendo que 1mm foi de um aguaceiro anterior! o rain rate máximo chegou aos 149,5mm/h

Trovoada é que nada 

29,2ºC, 97%Hr


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2014 às 23:43)

Boas

Temperatura: *19,7ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *92 %*
Precipitação Acumulada: *2,8 mm*


----------



## miguel (14 Set 2014 às 23:44)

Volta a chover forte acumulados 8,0mm 

19,8ºC e 98%Hr


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2014 às 23:49)

Coloquei umas fotos sobre a célula de ontem aqui em Carcavelos ("chuva e sol").

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...l-centro-setembro-2014-a-7824-post442182.html


----------



## windchill (14 Set 2014 às 23:56)

StormRic disse:


> Muito bom! Gosto muito disto! Qual foi a técnica, video acelerado ou sequência de fotos?



Video acelerado, StormRic


----------



## bpereira (15 Set 2014 às 00:01)

Boa noite.

Aqui pela Figueira da Foz esteve um rico dia de praia.
Passou tudo ao lado.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Set 2014 às 00:08)

Chuva forte neste momento.


----------



## Vitor TT (15 Set 2014 às 00:13)

E hoje lá fui fazer a minha caminhada entre Cruz Quebrada - Carcavelos - Cruz Quebrada, após muita hesitação vou não vou, por estar previstos os ditos aguaceiros, arranjei uma capa para eventual protecção dado que tenho poucos abrigos ao longo do percurso e lá fui,
confesso que ver, fotografar, filmar, etc, tempo adverso em casa, num carro é uma coisa, mas a pé e sem qualquer abrigo a coisa muda radicalmente de figura, mas a vontade de fazer e ver a "coisa" leva-me a sair do dito conforto

ver estas imagens tem tanto de belo, como de eventualmente assustador devido á possibilidade de apanhar uma grande molha sem hipoteses de me proteger, é neste caso uma boa observação do avançar das nuvens me ajuda na tomada de decisões no momento, 

bom mas nada como umas fotos das muitas que tirei, ( que por acaso me retardam bem o andamento, mas bem compensado pelo arquivo que fica )

o que eu ia vendo ao longe  belissimo














umas do mar em Carcavelos










curiosa esta formação, porque "passou" por mim, estava no porto de Oeiras, onde pingou e tinha um aspecto insignificante, mas o avanço para o interior foi ganhando forma






novas formações ao longe a intimidarem-me 






que rapidamente ganhou esta forma e me começava a preocupar pois ainda tinha +- 8 Km para fazer






já mais para dentro, e onde estava um pequeno grupo musical a ensaiar e muito possivelmente preocupados com a eventual chuva






a formação que se aproximava






mais outras a surgirem, e eu a fazer "calculos" 






e já bem perto a anterior, a me preocupar bastante pois estava a chegar a Paço de Arcos, 






com a aproximação desta começou a pingar bem estava em Paço de Arcos no tunel por baixo da marginal o ultimo abrigo até perto do "mónaco" do lado do rio á espera que passa-se pois via que éra chuva de pouca duração, pois a formação deslocava-se para o interior, a partir dai céu quase limpo,
uma temperatura amena, mas muita humidade, transpirei bem, 
valeu bem a volta e os acontecimentos.


----------



## david 6 (15 Set 2014 às 00:21)

começou a chover aqui por lisboa de forma fraca


----------



## Aspvl (15 Set 2014 às 00:23)

Aguaceiro moderado por Lisboa. Finalmente!


----------



## david 6 (15 Set 2014 às 01:06)

celula com radar vermelho a caminho para estes lados, ainda vem um pouco longe da costa


----------



## Teles (15 Set 2014 às 01:21)

Deixo aqui umas fotos tiradas ontem perto de Peniche:


----------



## N_Fig (15 Set 2014 às 01:22)

Boas,
Algum calor na Figueira, mas menos que nos últimos dias. De madrugada choveu bastante, mas durante o resto do dia a torneira secou. De momento encontro-me em Coimbra, onde a noite vai calma por enquanto.


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2014 às 01:50)

Teles disse:


> Deixo aqui umas fotos tiradas ontem perto de Peniche:


 muito bons apontamentos, impressionantes!


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2014 às 01:53)

Vitor TT disse:


> E hoje lá fui fazer a minha caminhada entre Cruz Quebrada - Carcavelos - Cruz Quebrada, após muita hesitação vou não vou, por estar previstos os ditos aguaceiros, arranjei uma capa para eventual protecção dado que tenho poucos abrigos ao longo do percurso e lá fui,
> confesso que ver, fotografar, filmar, etc, tempo adverso em casa, num carro é uma coisa, mas a pé e sem qualquer abrigo a coisa muda radicalmente de figura, mas a vontade de fazer e ver a "coisa" leva-me a sair do dito conforto
> 
> ver estas imagens tem tanto de belo, como de eventualmente assustador devido á possibilidade de apanhar uma grande molha sem hipoteses de me proteger, é neste caso uma boa observação do avançar das nuvens me ajuda na tomada de decisões no momento,
> ...



 empolgante e completa reportagem!


----------



## JAlves (15 Set 2014 às 01:54)

Olhando para o radar, se não se perder pelo caminho, parece que é desta (mais logo) que a Grande Lisboa e a Margem Sul terão animação.


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2014 às 02:52)

Dois momentos marcantes do dia aqui em Carcavelos.

O espectacular nascer do sol e arco-íris associado à dissipação da bigorna das células que durante a madrugada se aproximaram da costa:





e a célula que explodia, a caminho do seu fim ao pôr-do-sol, numa bigorna soprada pelos ventos em altitude, como tem sido característico dos últimos dias:


----------



## AnDré (15 Set 2014 às 04:42)

Fotografias formidáveis, StormRic. 

------------------

Caiu há instantes um aguaceiro forte em Odivelas.
Daqueles que são capazes de acordar um tipo. Mesmo sem trovoada. 

Não durou mais que 5min. O suficiente para encher a estrada de água.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2014 às 08:56)

Bons registos pessoal .

Ontem o acumulado foi de 1 mm e de resto mais nada de especial a relatar .


----------



## david 6 (15 Set 2014 às 08:58)

chove bem em Lisboa


----------



## zeant (15 Set 2014 às 10:10)

Bom dia.
Mais uma fotografia que gostava de partilhar com os utilizadores deste fórum.
Foi tirada ontem antes de começar a sessão de trovoada e a cair chuva.. mas só hoje tive oportunidade de publicar.
Apesar de perceber pouco sobre estes fenômenos achei bastante interessante a forma que a nuvem tomou, mesmo assustador.


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Set 2014 às 10:14)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês o termómetro marca 22,5º, quase não há vento e o céu não está muito nublado. Nem parece que caiu um grande aguaceiro há pouco tempo.
Durante todo o fim de semana vi "montes" de alforrecas na praia desde Carcavelos até S. Pedro (deviam estar por todo o lado mas só andei por ali) e a água do mar estava tropical até a cor não parecia o nosso belo Atlântico. Felizmente nenhuma me tocou


----------



## Aspvl (15 Set 2014 às 11:07)

Bom dia .
Começa a chover de modo fraco/moderado em Lisboa.


----------



## Firefigther (15 Set 2014 às 11:20)

Por aqui vai caindo uns aguaceiros fortes e depois aberturas com sol.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Set 2014 às 11:25)

Bons dias

Por aqui pelas 4h40 caiu uma valente chuvada, penso que há muito tempo que não via tal intensidade.

Tentei reportar aqui no seguimento mas não consegui aceder, ainda pensei que fosse já hoje que seria feita a mudança de plataforma


----------



## Aspvl (15 Set 2014 às 11:35)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bons dias
> 
> Por aqui pelas 4h40 caiu uma valente chuvada, penso que há muito tempo que não via tal intensidade.
> 
> Tentei reportar aqui no seguimento mas não consegui aceder, ainda pensei que fosse já hoje que seria feita a mudança de plataforma



Aconteceu-me exactamente o mesmo! 

Entretanto aproximam-se mais aguaceiros da região de Lisboa.




Imagens de satélite em que se realça a frente:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Set 2014 às 11:40)

Vistas na Costa da Caparica (beachcam):



















*EDIT 11:45*

Oeiras:


----------



## david 6 (15 Set 2014 às 11:53)

vem ai festa, vou dar uma volta a ver se consigo umas fotos (acho que só vou apanhar e´ molha, mas quem corre por gosto não cansa)


----------



## Tufao André (15 Set 2014 às 11:54)

Bom dia!
Madrugada de aguaceiros fortes mas de curta duração. 
Agora enorme escuridão a sul! Pelo radar parece que vou levar com a chuvada mesmo aqui em cima  Trovoada ainda nada por enquanto...


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2014 às 11:56)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Vistas na Costa da Caparica (beachcam):



Que raio, alguém tá com medo que roubem as bandeiras  .

Por aqui vai chovendo, 21,8ºC e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## Firefigther (15 Set 2014 às 11:56)

Mais uma aguaceiro forte a cair por aqui.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Set 2014 às 12:10)

Chove intensamente por aqui há já algum tempo.

Céu encoberto e vento moderado.


----------



## meko60 (15 Set 2014 às 12:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> Que raio, alguém tá com medo que roubem as bandeiras  .
> 
> Por aqui vai chovendo, 21,8ºC e vento fraco de SE.



Bom dia!
Caro Mário Barros,as 3 bandeiras hasteadas,são sinónimo de final da época balnear.Efectivamente nas prais da C. de Caparica a época balnear termina oficialmente hoje.
http://www.apambiente.pt/index.php?ref=19&subref=906&sub2ref=919

Cumps.


----------



## meko60 (15 Set 2014 às 12:23)

Chove com bastante intensidade em Almada.Temperatura de 21ºC!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Set 2014 às 12:28)

Chove também intensamente por aqui.

Há 6 minutos, a Sul:


----------



## meko60 (15 Set 2014 às 12:32)

Esta foto foi tirada há 5' , agora chove ainda com mais intensidade!


----------



## david 6 (15 Set 2014 às 12:39)

vai chuvendo bem por lisboa


----------



## david 6 (15 Set 2014 às 13:25)

chuva forte agora


----------



## Lightning (15 Set 2014 às 13:48)

Bem Corroios voltou a inundar há uma hora atrás, como sempre, devido a um aguaceiro forte e contínuo que passou por aqui e que contabilizou perto de 20 mm.

Se foi assim hoje então não quero imaginar amanhã...


----------



## romeupaz (15 Set 2014 às 13:59)

Tal como tinha prometido deixo aqui os vídeos da célula que passou ontem bem por cima de Leiria. 
O movimento da célula é da esquerda para a direita da imagem (sensivelmente sul-norte)

Vídeo 1 - A chegar
Vídeo 2 - A meio
Vídeo 3 - O final (vejam em HD 1080p para ver a ligeira rotação) 

vídeo 1

vídeo 2

vídeo 3


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Set 2014 às 14:30)

Por aqui tem caído uns aguaceiros moderados durante a manha.


----------



## david 6 (15 Set 2014 às 15:05)

Ultima hora:

Lisboa (Geofisico) - 13.1mm
Almada (P.Rainha) - 15.4mm


----------



## mr_miglas (15 Set 2014 às 15:35)

Velocidade do Vento a subir em Coimbra!
Pequeno aguaceiro, empurrado com vento de Sul!


----------



## Microburst (15 Set 2014 às 16:15)

Grande chuvada por Almada por volta do meio-dia, bem mais de meia-hora de chuva moderada a forte. Se isto foi só um aguaceiro, estou a ver que amanhã tenho de andar de insuflável. 

Deu para acumular 17,7mm, a temperatura nesta altura está nos 24,1ºC, 79% HR, o vento sopra moderado de S/SE e a pressão vai descendo devagarinho encontrando-se agora nos 1010,9hpa.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Set 2014 às 16:34)

O dia segue pacato por aqui, apenas com muitos Cumulus e eventuais Cumulus Congestus.

23,0ºC actuais com 76% de humidade. Vento fraco e 1012 hPa de pressão.

Mínima de *19,8ºC*, o mês segue quente neste parâmetro.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2014 às 16:39)

Boas tardes,

Manhã animada em S.joão do Estoril, caíram 2 aguaceiros bem intensos.

Neste momento impera a sauna. 

*23,4ºC
84%*


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Set 2014 às 16:41)

Madrugada e manhã com aguaceiros fortes e rajadas de vento moderado.

A tarde segue geralmente nublada, com abertas. 25.3ºC.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (15 Set 2014 às 16:45)

boas pessoal.tempo abafado aqui em almada.Vejamos o que estará reservado para logo com a aproximação da frente .


----------



## joao nunes (15 Set 2014 às 18:17)

vamos ter animaçao no prencipio da noite


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Set 2014 às 18:19)

Céu a encobrir-se progressivamente.

Vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Set 2014 às 18:26)

Céu praticamente encoberto e vento moderado. 22,1ºC de temperatura e 1011 hPa de pressão.

_Here comes the juice._


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (15 Set 2014 às 18:31)

Boas
Dia maioritariamente muito nublado mas que ainda assim permitiu a queda de alguns aguaceiros fortes de curta duração.
Vamos ver amanhã como vai ser pois os modelos estão a prever muita chuva acompanhada de trovoada e alguma ventania. Nas zonas baixas junto a rios poderá causar algum transtorno a populações.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2014 às 18:37)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Boas
> Nas zonas baixas junto a rios poderá causar algum transtorno a populações.



Aí pode haver problemas junto ao Sizandro, esperemos que não. 
____

A precipitação anda perto.


----------



## meko60 (15 Set 2014 às 18:42)

Horizonte a E/SE.


----------



## Goku (15 Set 2014 às 19:02)

Sabem-me dizer quantos mm caiu em Leiria na sexta-feira ou onde posso obter essa informação?


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2014 às 19:05)

Goku disse:


> Sabem-me dizer quantos mm caiu em Leiria na sexta-feira ou onde posso obter essa informação?




Vê aqui alguns dados:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...o-litoral-centro-setembro-2014-a-7824-39.html


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2014 às 19:28)

Estão quase a chegar.


----------



## JAlves (15 Set 2014 às 19:42)

Está com bom aspecto:


----------



## romeupaz (15 Set 2014 às 19:44)

Goku disse:


> Sabem-me dizer quantos mm caiu em Leiria na sexta-feira ou onde posso obter essa informação?





No meteoleiria.org na secção dados.. Mas eu digo já 39mm


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2014 às 19:46)

Acabo de ouvir roncos a Oeste.


----------



## Rachie (15 Set 2014 às 19:48)

Hum.  Se calhar amanhã é um mau dia para voltar a ir de barco para o trabalho. Mas também já não tenho paciência para o transito da ponte....  Decisões...


----------



## JAlves (15 Set 2014 às 19:49)

Digam-me uma coisa; na vossa opinião, para melhor se "ler" o radar deve-se usar o de Coruche, o de Loulé ou o mosaico de ambos? Isto para a região de Lisboa, que é onde me encontro.

O de Loulé permite uma visão mais a sul, o de Coruche mais puxada para norte, mas o mosaico por vezes esbate aparentes ecos bem carregados. Ou seja, o ponto laranja que se vê isoladamente no de Loulé e de Coruche esbate-se quando passamos a mosaico.

Qual a opção mais fiável?


----------



## thunderstorm87 (15 Set 2014 às 19:57)

Rachie disse:


> Hum.  Se calhar amanhã é um mau dia para voltar a ir de barco para o trabalho. Mas também já não tenho paciência para o transito da ponte....  Decisões...



eu prefiro o barco


----------



## thunderstorm87 (15 Set 2014 às 19:59)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> eu prefiro o barco



no tejo nao se sente muito a ondulação na area de cacilhas.se fosse na trafaria aí sim sente-se


----------



## nelson972 (15 Set 2014 às 20:02)

Em andamento na A19 a caminho de Leiria.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2014 às 20:04)




----------



## david 6 (15 Set 2014 às 20:06)

por lisboa começou a chover


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2014 às 20:11)

Nota-se perfeitamente que vai chover, o vento aumentou e a temperatura caiu um pouco.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (15 Set 2014 às 20:15)

Céu a ficar totalmente coberto por nuvens.
Aproxima-se a chuva!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2014 às 20:16)

Começa a chover, pingos grossos.


----------



## casr26 (15 Set 2014 às 20:32)

Ora aqui da região Oeste... ainda não senti a queda de temperatura como já se sente em Torres Vedras como disse o MIGUEL_DKs... mas nota-se que as nuvens estão mais compactas, já praticamente sem abertas no céu, vento aumentou... e surpresa das surpresas, vento vindo daquela direcção é pancada de água e trovoada certas, vamos lá ver o que vem aí e se a EDP porta-se bem hoje...


----------



## joao nunes (15 Set 2014 às 20:43)

aqui sigo com 24.2ª 73% de humidade e ja com alguns pingos grossos


----------



## windchill (15 Set 2014 às 20:44)

JAlves disse:


> Digam-me uma coisa; na vossa opinião, para melhor se "ler" o radar deve-se usar o de Coruche, o de Loulé ou o mosaico de ambos? Isto para a região de Lisboa, que é onde me encontro.
> 
> O de Loulé permite uma visão mais a sul, o de Coruche mais puxada para norte, mas o mosaico por vezes esbate aparentes ecos bem carregados. Ou seja, o ponto laranja que se vê isoladamente no de Loulé e de Coruche esbate-se quando passamos a mosaico.
> 
> Qual a opção mais fiável?



Por acaso prefiro um ou outro, nunca o mosaico!


----------



## Microburst (15 Set 2014 às 20:46)

Vai-se aproximando, altura de começar a fechar as escotilhas. 



thunderstorm87 disse:


> no tejo nao se sente muito a ondulação na area de cacilhas.se fosse na trafaria aí sim sente-se



Eu adoro o barco, e quanto mais o cacilheiro é abanado pelas ondas mais sono tenho. Não é a primeira nem segunda vez que nos dias de mar alterado adormeço e só sou acordado com a "pancada" ao atracar no Cais do Sodré. 

A propósito disso, e peço desculpa aos moderadores pelo off-topic mas é uma questão algo importante para quem vive na margem sul, nas alturas de mau tempo a Transtejo mandava parar os cacilheiros, que são mais ligeiros, e só passavam a funcionar entre as duas margens os ferries, mas sem viaturas; agora que desde o final de Abril os ferry-boats foram fazer o circuito Trafaria-Porto Brandão-Belém quererá isso dizer que o almadense que queira ir para a capital em dias de temporal só o poderá fazer se apanhar o autocarro para a Trafaria e daí seguir para Belém?


----------



## Rachie (15 Set 2014 às 20:47)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> no tejo nao se sente muito a ondulação na area de cacilhas.se fosse na trafaria aí sim sente-se



Nem é tanto pela ondulação que estou habituada. Era mais porque se falou em inundações nas zonas ribeirinhas e não sei nadar Lol
Não sei como estarão as sarjetas no cais do sodré, mas realmente estou farta do trânsito.


----------



## Aspvl (15 Set 2014 às 20:48)

JAlves disse:


> Digam-me uma coisa; na vossa opinião, para melhor se "ler" o radar deve-se usar o de Coruche, o de Loulé ou o mosaico de ambos? Isto para a região de Lisboa, que é onde me encontro.
> 
> O de Loulé permite uma visão mais a sul, o de Coruche mais puxada para norte, mas o mosaico por vezes esbate aparentes ecos bem carregados. Ou seja, o ponto laranja que se vê isoladamente no de Loulé e de Coruche esbate-se quando passamos a mosaico.
> 
> Qual a opção mais fiável?



Também tive a mesma dúvida.

Aqui fica a explicação pelo IPMA: 
https://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/otempo/observacao.remota/index.html?page=radar.xml&print=true


----------



## JAlves (15 Set 2014 às 20:48)

windchill disse:


> Por acaso prefiro um ou outro, nunca o mosaico!



Exato, também eu!

Só não sei se essa será a opção mais fiável.


----------



## Rachie (15 Set 2014 às 20:56)

> A propósito disso, e peço desculpa aos moderadores pelo off-topic mas é uma questão algo importante para quem vive na margem sul, nas alturas de mau tempo a Transtejo mandava parar os cacilheiros, que são mais ligeiros, e só passavam a funcionar entre as duas margens os ferries, mas sem viaturas; agora que desde o final de Abril os ferry-boats foram fazer o circuito Trafaria-Porto Brandão-Belém quererá isso dizer que o almadense que queira ir para a capital em dias de temporal só o poderá fazer se apanhar o autocarro para a Trafaria e daí seguir para Belém?



Bem visto "vizinho". Só cá moro desde o natal e nos dias de temporal optei sempre por ir de carro. Mas agora estive uma temporada a leva-lo e já perdi a paciência.  Por mais idílicos que sejam os cacilheiros sou da opinião que ficávamos muito melhor servidos com os catamarans que são mais rápidos, confortáveis e seguros. Pode ser que os usem nesses dias já que tem tantos parados


----------



## thunderstorm87 (15 Set 2014 às 21:00)

Rachie disse:


> Nem é tanto pela ondulação que estou habituada. Era mais porque se falou em inundações nas zonas ribeirinhas e não sei nadar Lol
> Não sei como estarão as sarjetas no cais do sodré, mas realmente estou farta do trânsito.



vizinha se a mare tiver cheia de manha, leva galochas porque se se juntar o vento, ondulaçao e mare cheia, a agua da chuva nao tem escoamento.ja me aconteceu


----------



## Gongas (15 Set 2014 às 21:00)

Tudo calmo por Coimbra. Céu ameaçador do que ai vem.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (15 Set 2014 às 21:03)

Microburst disse:


> Vai-se aproximando, altura de começar a fechar as escotilhas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



boas vizinho.ate a data lembro me de apenas 2 grandes temporais que realmente obrigaram ao cancelamento da travessia Cacilhas-C.Sodre.Ja na trafaria é diferente.um pouco de ondulação e vento e interrompem-se logo as ligações.Mas tambem partilho a opiniao contra a retirada dos ferrys.Ao menos deixavam o eborense a fazer umas viagens em cacilhas.desculpem o off topic.


----------



## Aspvl (15 Set 2014 às 21:07)

JAlves disse:


> Exato, também eu!
> 
> Só não sei se essa será a opção mais fiável.



Aqui fica uma resposta num tópico mais adequado: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...maximo-de-reflectividade-3727.html#post442954

Entretanto não chove por Lisboa, mas a noite promete...


----------



## Teles (15 Set 2014 às 21:16)

E por aqui começou de novo a chuviscar total de precipitação acumulada desde a meia noite até ao momento de 3,9mm


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2014 às 21:20)

Boas,

Dados actuais:

*21,0ºC
93% HR
3,3 mm*


----------



## nelson972 (15 Set 2014 às 21:21)

A passar por Porto de Mós, nada de chuva ainda ...
Edit: começa a pingar na serra, em Alvados. 
É só o inicio !


----------



## joao nunes (15 Set 2014 às 21:21)

aqui sigo com 24,2ºc  74% de humidade


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2014 às 21:28)

Bela frente.


----------



## MicaMito (15 Set 2014 às 21:53)

o que é aquilo vermelho? vai -nos atingir?


----------



## miguel (15 Set 2014 às 21:56)

MicaMito disse:


> o que é aquilo vermelho? vai -nos atingir?



Não, o que vai nos vai afectar está a Oeste!


----------



## MicaMito (15 Set 2014 às 22:05)

miguel disse:


> Não, o que vai nos vai afectar está a Oeste!



então foi o que passou na madeira!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Set 2014 às 22:16)

era bom que fosse aquilo, podia ser que fosse a única maneira de chover com jeito aqui.....


----------



## Teles (15 Set 2014 às 22:22)

Umas fotos que tirei hoje:


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2014 às 22:28)

Que ventania brutal, finalmente, já tinha saudades de algum vento, pena não vir a 5ºC .

21,1ºC e 94%, o acumulado até agora foi de 5,6 mm.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (15 Set 2014 às 23:11)

Olá vizinhos de Almada. Aqui mais uma curiosa por questões meteorológicas a morar no concelho (Pragal), mas sem nada perceber dos mapas e dos termos aqui mencionados.

Felizmente não tive ainda que usar o barco para me deslocar para o trabalho, normalmente vou para Sul, mas apanho o trânsito da ponte ao tentar entrar na a2, sentido Sul. 

Imagino o desgaste diário que é estar sujeito a um trânsito quase sempre infernal. Já ponderaram, em vez do barco, ir no comboio da ponte?


----------



## thunderstorm87 (15 Set 2014 às 23:15)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Olá vizinhos de Almada. Aqui mais uma curiosa por questões meteorológicas a morar no concelho (Pragal), mas sem nada perceber dos mapas e dos termos aqui mencionados.
> 
> Felizmente não tive ainda que usar o barco para me deslocar para o trabalho, normalmente vou para Sul, mas apanho o trânsito da ponte ao tentar entrar na a2, sentido Sul.
> 
> Imagino o desgaste diário que é estar sujeito a um trânsito quase sempre infernal. Já ponderaram, em vez do barco, ir no comboio da ponte?



ola vizinha.bem vinda ao nosso forum e bom seguimento.quanto ao comboio da ponte não sou muito apreciador.prefiro o cheiro da maré e sentir as ondas a embalar de manha cedo...quanto a questão dos mapas temos muito bons " professores" nesse aspecto por ca.mais uma vez bem vinda


----------



## thunderstorm87 (15 Set 2014 às 23:20)

está tudo tao calmo por aqui.....


----------



## meko60 (15 Set 2014 às 23:20)

Benvinda vizinha Pragalense !
Também já tive esse problema,querer ir para Sul e estar na fila devido aos "espertos" que fazem o "carrocel" no trevo.O comboio é 1 optima opção !
Quanto a animação meteorológica,parece vir a ser boa,com mais dificuldade amanhã para rumar a Sul,quase de certeza!


----------



## meko60 (15 Set 2014 às 23:26)

O IPMA,mantém o alerta amarelo para o nosso distrito,entre as 00:03:00h  e as 23:59:59h de dia 16, para chuva e vento forte.


----------



## Rachie (15 Set 2014 às 23:39)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Olá vizinhos de Almada. Aqui mais uma curiosa por questões meteorológicas a morar no concelho (Pragal), mas sem nada perceber dos mapas e dos termos aqui mencionados.
> 
> Felizmente não tive ainda que usar o barco para me deslocar para o trabalho, normalmente vou para Sul, mas apanho o trânsito da ponte ao tentar entrar na a2, sentido Sul.
> 
> Imagino o desgaste diário que é estar sujeito a um trânsito quase sempre infernal. Já ponderaram, em vez do barco, ir no comboio da ponte?



Bem vinda vizinha. Eu também pouco sei mas temos aqui excelentes "professores" 
Nunca ponderei o comboio porque moro perto dos barcos e ir para o Pragal torna-se demorado e bem mais dispendioso. E confesso que com vento tenho um certo receio :assobio:


----------



## thunderstorm87 (15 Set 2014 às 23:43)

Rachie disse:


> Bem vinda vizinha. Eu também pouco sei mas temos aqui excelentes "professores"
> Nunca ponderei o comboio porque moro perto dos barcos e ir para o Pragal torna-se demorado e bem mais dispendioso. E confesso que com vento tenho um certo receio :assobio:



e se estivermos parados na ponte,a chover e com vento e a socorrer alguem vitima de acidente de mota ainda e pior.a ponte abana por todo lado...estou a achar esta calma muito estranha por aqui


----------



## Tufao André (15 Set 2014 às 23:57)

Boa noite!
Precipitação acumulada de hoje ficou-se pelos 6 mm.
Já caíram alguns pingos ao cair da noite, mas neste momento tudo calmo! A partir do inicio da manha de amanha há mais animação  

Sigo com 21ºC, 88% de humidade e vento moderado de Sul


----------



## Vitor TT (16 Set 2014 às 00:05)

StormRic disse:


> empolgante e completa reportagem!



Obrigado 

confesso que tenho algum receio de fazer este tipo de report. não conheço ainda bem o modo de funcionamento aqui do fórum, e receio exagerar,

nos foruns de TT por onde participava que estão praticamente moribundos por falta de actividade, fotos das voltas, que como eu ainda vou fazendo, mas não publico nada por "bocas" tipo ando sempre nos mesmos locais, etc, e sorte ainda eu poder andar nesses mesmos locais pois os €€ estão proporcionais á falta de trabalho que sofro, aliado à minha idade, pois já sou "velho" 

bom, mas para não cair em off-topic, deixo aqui mais umas pic´s do dia de hoje tiradas a caminho de casa, temperatura no carro de 23º,

novamente vistas da serra da Luz











e vistas da Arroja por de trás do Lídl


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (16 Set 2014 às 00:08)

Belo aguaceiro e rajada de vento agora


----------



## ThunderFreak (16 Set 2014 às 00:25)

Por aqui continua o fiasco


----------



## rozzo (16 Set 2014 às 00:29)

ThunderFreak disse:


> Por aqui continua o fiasco


Calma...  
Só é mesmo suposto aumentar a instabilidade mais a sério ao longo da madrugada, até agora tudo normal.


----------



## miguel (16 Set 2014 às 00:29)

ThunderFreak disse:


> Por aqui continua o fiasco



Calma que também não estava nada previsto para agora! A partir do meio da madrugada a coisa vai ou deve animar


----------



## thunderstorm87 (16 Set 2014 às 00:32)

Eu ja estou naquela situação de ver para crer. Ultimamente temos tido azar...


----------



## Zapiao (16 Set 2014 às 00:34)

Haverá trovoadas durante a noite ? É que eu durmo com tampoes e hoje estou disposto a abdicar deles só para ouvir os trovoes.


----------



## ThunderFreak (16 Set 2014 às 00:35)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Eu ja estou naquela situação de ver para crer. Ultimamente temos tido azar...



Concordo. Ou passa tudo ao lado ou não acontece nada.


----------



## MicaMito (16 Set 2014 às 00:39)

Começa a chover por aqui!


----------



## JAlves (16 Set 2014 às 01:02)

É certo que ainda faltam umas horas até chegar e vai-se naturalmente modificando, mas o radar mostra ali muita força!


----------



## parvonia (16 Set 2014 às 01:04)

Olha o que la vem....


----------



## MicaMito (16 Set 2014 às 01:04)

não sei se isso se vai aproximar do continente!


----------



## Candy (16 Set 2014 às 01:17)

Se for como nos últimos dias, descarrega tudo no mar e mal toca terra... puffffff...
Em Peniche caiu agora uma aguaceiro, mas nada de mais. Chuvinha normal e nada mais que isso.
Tudo calmo lá fora. Tempo abafado. 
Vamos ver a madrugada!... As células prometem muito, mas...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (16 Set 2014 às 01:23)

Malta nao quero ser desmancha prazeres mas o melhor e esperarmos para ver.nos ultimos eventos tem sido o fracasso total. Esperemos que ela chegue assim a terra mas tenho dúvidas. So vendo para crer


----------



## parvonia (16 Set 2014 às 01:31)

Se ela entrar com essa força na terra vai dar um belo banho publico.


----------



## AndréGM22 (16 Set 2014 às 01:34)

A imagem de radar está assustadoramente "bela" ahahah
Veremos se ao chegar a terra não perderá quase toda a força como se tem visto recentemente...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (16 Set 2014 às 01:34)

parvonia disse:


> Se ela entrar com essa força na terra vai dar um belo banho publico.



Banho público com direito a acompanhamento da "orquestra sinfónica Trovoadense"


----------



## Candy (16 Set 2014 às 01:45)

Estão a ver o evoluir da coisa no radar do IPMA???
O_0


----------



## PedroMAR (16 Set 2014 às 01:46)

Candy disse:


> Estão a ver o evoluir da coisa no radar do IPMA???
> O_0



Está a ficar lindo, só espero que não desmanche, como tem acontecido


----------



## parvonia (16 Set 2014 às 01:51)

Quem acha que vamos ter um bom espectáculo mete gosto.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (16 Set 2014 às 01:53)

parvonia disse:


> Quem acha que vamos ter um bom espectáculo mete gosto.



Se ela entra em terra desta maneira vai fazer mossa


----------



## Geiras (16 Set 2014 às 01:54)

Palhaçada.

Vamos lá ver no que aquilo vai dar...


----------



## Candy (16 Set 2014 às 01:55)

Se formos dar uma voltinha de barco temos de certeza. 
Quanto a chegar a terra... já não digo nada! Mas bem... positivismo


----------



## thunderstorm87 (16 Set 2014 às 02:01)

Candy disse:


> Se formos dar uma voltinha de barco temos de certeza.
> Quanto a chegar a terra... já não digo nada! Mas bem... positivismo



Parece que vai passar de raspao.se acertar em terra e a ver pelo radar será para cima de Lisboa


----------



## Candy (16 Set 2014 às 02:05)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Parece que vai passar de raspao.se acertar em terra e a ver pelo radar será para cima de Lisboa



Assim espero. Cabo Carvoeiro, Peniche é acima de Lisboa! E parece que se chegar a terra vem mesmo aqui p'ra cima!


----------



## Zapiao (16 Set 2014 às 02:08)

Ha alguma actividade elétrica?


----------



## thunderstorm87 (16 Set 2014 às 02:11)

Zapiao disse:


> Ha alguma actividade elétrica?



Consultei o dea do ipma e acusa 2 descargas positivas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Set 2014 às 02:15)

Zapiao disse:


> Ha alguma actividade elétrica?


----------



## Geiras (16 Set 2014 às 02:16)

Vão se registando algumas, sim.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (16 Set 2014 às 02:18)

Geiras disse:


> Vão se registando algumas, sim.



Ja  viram bem a discrepância de dados do IPMA para o AEMET?


----------



## Candy (16 Set 2014 às 02:19)

Zapiao disse:


> Ha alguma actividade elétrica?



Parece que sim! http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos

No IPMA desde que mudaram o mapa de descargas eléctricas, aquilo anda sempre tudo engatado!


----------



## parvonia (16 Set 2014 às 02:19)

Em Sines é visível alguns clarões ao longe no mar


----------



## thunderstorm87 (16 Set 2014 às 02:29)

Está a ficar vento aqui na c.piedade


----------



## invent (16 Set 2014 às 02:38)

Deve estar mesmo a entrar a frente, preparem-se para o embate. hehe


----------



## parvonia (16 Set 2014 às 02:42)

Vejam aqui é possível ver os clarões que falei a pouco.

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/praia-de-sines/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Set 2014 às 02:42)

Começa a chover.

O vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (16 Set 2014 às 02:46)

O vento aumentou consideravelmente de intensidade aqui .esta vai dar bem.


----------



## cactus (16 Set 2014 às 02:50)

por aqui tudo calmíssimo !


----------



## parvonia (16 Set 2014 às 02:56)

Impressão minha ou o radar parou?


----------



## thunderstorm87 (16 Set 2014 às 03:00)

parvonia disse:


> Impressão minha ou o radar parou?



Confirma-se.O radar teve uma paragem cardiaca.nao aguentou a pressão


----------



## parvonia (16 Set 2014 às 03:06)

Voltou, deve ter sido a famosa troca de turno as 3 da manhã


----------



## rbsmr (16 Set 2014 às 03:08)

Em Lisboa, Carnide,  é audível o aumento do vento


----------



## Candy (16 Set 2014 às 03:09)

Tal como acontece sempre que há estes eventos! Pára sempre!!! 

Parece que já está operacional de novo.


----------



## FJC (16 Set 2014 às 03:14)

Boa noite!
Deixo aqui umas fotos que tirei no Domingo, em Leiria, após a passagem da célula mais agressiva.


----------



## parvonia (16 Set 2014 às 03:14)

Aqui por Sines está um belo festival eléctrico no mar é clarões atrás de clarões, o vento também se faz sentir já com alguma intensidade


----------



## romeupaz (16 Set 2014 às 03:20)

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/odeceixe/

Aqui os relâmpagos têm intervalos de meros segundos


----------



## Gilmet (16 Set 2014 às 03:25)

Sigo com 20,6ºC, 1005 hPa de pressão, e vento moderado com eventuais rajadas fortes.

Tem bom aspecto o panorama futuro.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Set 2014 às 03:34)

Já avistei um clarão, apesar de ainda estar tudo bem longe.



romeupaz disse:


> http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/odeceixe/
> 
> Aqui os relâmpagos têm intervalos de meros segundos


 Está um espectáculo! Era bom que o pessoal do MeteoAlerta/ExtremAtmosfera estivessem lá a caçar


----------



## Candy (16 Set 2014 às 03:45)

Aqui nada ainda


----------



## romeupaz (16 Set 2014 às 03:45)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Já avistei um clarão, apesar de ainda estar tudo bem longe.
> 
> 
> Está um espectáculo! Era bom que o pessoal do MeteoAlerta/ExtremAtmosfera estivessem lá a caçar



Estou a ver... devia dormir mas relâmpagos sem intervalo... BRUTAL


----------



## Gilmet (16 Set 2014 às 03:46)

Bastantes relâmpagos a Sudoeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2014 às 03:49)

Gilmet disse:


> Bastantes relâmpagos a Sudoeste.



O mesmo por aqui.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Set 2014 às 03:53)

Está uma noite perfeita para amanhã termos grandes registos do StormRic 

Por aqui vento... Trovoada ainda nada (questiono-me se ha bocado era mesmo um relâmpago).

Edit 03:55
Agora confirmo relâmpago


----------



## romeupaz (16 Set 2014 às 03:54)

Os grandes clarões já se veem aqui:
http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/sao-pedro-do-estoril/
E começou a chover lá


Parece-me estar a ganhar intensidade com a aproximação à costa:


----------



## parvonia (16 Set 2014 às 04:00)

Em Sines ja se ouvem os roncos do animal


----------



## Candy (16 Set 2014 às 04:01)

Peniche web cam praia dos supertubos. podem-se ver barcos a sair para o mar! lol
http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/peniche-supertubos/

Pareceu-me ouvir agora qualquer coisa. sim trovoada longe ainda.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Set 2014 às 04:02)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Está uma noite perfeita para amanhã termos grandes registos do StormRic
> 
> Por aqui vento... Trovoada ainda nada (questiono-me se ha bocado era mesmo um relâmpago).
> 
> ...



Será que ele está lá?


Fingers crossed


----------



## CptRena (16 Set 2014 às 04:03)

A chover bem também na praia de carcavelos

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/praia-de-carcavelos/


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2014 às 04:04)

Que bomba a sul! 

6 mm


----------



## meteo (16 Set 2014 às 04:08)

Aqui em Oeiras já chove com trovoada bem audível.


----------



## superstorm (16 Set 2014 às 04:09)

boas noites amigos... 
Quais são as probabilidades de essa menina ter efeitos cá em cima? :P
Pois por aqui tem sido uma calmaria aborrecida, e como hoje decidi ficar atento,
é que nao aparece nada para estas zonas...
escusado será dizer que para os vossos lados a festa começou em peso.
equanto vem e nao vem vou acompanhando de outras maneiras a entrada ...
Continuação


----------



## Candy (16 Set 2014 às 04:09)

O radar do ipma travou de novo?


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Set 2014 às 04:09)

a festa começou para esses lados pah, grandes clarões na web da Caparica. 

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/costa-da-caparica/


----------



## Gilmet (16 Set 2014 às 04:10)

Aguaceiro forte e alguns trovões dispersos.

Apesar de tudo, neste momento e nesta localização, nada de especial.


----------



## Fantkboy (16 Set 2014 às 04:11)

O fogo de artifício está a começar,  pelo satélite parece que a festa vai ser animada.  Chove fraco ,vento fraco com rajadas moderadas,  e espetáculo de luzes no céu.


----------



## meteo (16 Set 2014 às 04:12)

UI UI Chuva diluviana com vento forte acompanhada por trovões belos.
E assim segue uma madrugada de Verão 


*EDIT 04:25*

A estação MeteoOeiras registou este pico de precipitação, com precipitação máxima de 167 mm/hr


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2014 às 04:14)

*10 mm*, soma e segue.


----------



## CptRena (16 Set 2014 às 04:16)

Duas DEAs brutais mesmo há pouco aí para esses lados. Ouvi no rádio o pulso e depois vi o flash na webcam da Praia Grande 

Edit 4:17

Brutal mesmo agora!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (16 Set 2014 às 04:19)

Estouro a fazer-me acordar a meio da Noite!!! Oeiras.


----------



## AnDré (16 Set 2014 às 04:19)

Também já chegou a Odivelas.

Chuva a trovoada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Set 2014 às 04:20)

Cada vez mais perto... O som da chuva torrencial a aprodinar-se, a descer a serra é brutal... Não me admirava se tivesse granizo à mistura.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2014 às 04:23)

Chuva torrencial!! 14 mm!


----------



## Candy (16 Set 2014 às 04:24)

está a começar a festa por aqui! já se vão vendo os relâmpagos. sendo q estamos enfiados mar a dentro isto vai fazer barulho!!!!!!!!!

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/peniche-supertubos/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Set 2014 às 04:25)

Bem a trovoada é que... Fugiu.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (16 Set 2014 às 04:28)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bem a trovoada é que... Fugiu.




Aqui em Oeiras foram só 2/3 trovões. Mas um deles foi engraçado. Chuva é que tem sido o grosso da linha de instabilidade.

EDIT: Radar voltou.


----------



## Stinger (16 Set 2014 às 04:28)

Candy disse:


> está a começar a festa por aqui! já se vão vendo os relâmpagos. sendo q estamos enfiados mar a dentro isto vai fazer barulho!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/peniche-supertubos/



Quase que já nao se ve as luzinhas e é cada relampago 

Edit: já nao se ve nada fonix


----------



## jorgeanimal (16 Set 2014 às 04:30)

Trovoada intensa,  chuva intensa e algum vento aqui pela Lourinhã.


----------



## superstorm (16 Set 2014 às 04:33)

Digamos que odeceixe tá a ser regado por belos claroes.... :O
e vai continuando


----------



## Fantkboy (16 Set 2014 às 04:35)

Vento  moderado neste momento,  chuva moderada, em relação as luzes no céu,  não existem


----------



## Stinger (16 Set 2014 às 04:36)

superstorm disse:


> Digamos que odeceixe tá a ser regado por belos claroes.... :O
> e vai continuando



Vizinho por aqui nao ha nada


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2014 às 04:37)

Chove fraco, a linha deixou um bom acumulado: *15 mm*

Em termos de trovoada não foi nada de especial.
Caiu um raio aqui perto.








Vou é dormir.


----------



## parvonia (16 Set 2014 às 04:37)

Aqui por Sines continua o festival eléctrico algum vento mas chuva nem pinga


----------



## ze_rega (16 Set 2014 às 04:40)

parvonia disse:


> Aqui por Sines continua o festival eléctrico algum vento mas chuva nem pinga



Pelo radar não parece que demore muito...


----------



## superstorm (16 Set 2014 às 04:41)

Stinger disse:


> Vizinho por aqui nao ha nada



Estes ultimos dias tem sido assim  passa-nos tudo ao ladinho..
só podemos mesmo nos contentar ver a luz ao fundo do tunel xD

Mas eu ainda tenho esperança que passe algo por nós ainda ...

Resumindo e concluindo, estou deveras parvo com o que estou a ver em odeceixe... o intervalo entre relampagos é por vezes de segundos a segundos

Não deixem de acompanhar pela cam recomendo..


----------



## parvonia (16 Set 2014 às 04:41)

ze_rega disse:


> Pelo radar não parece que demore muito...



Vizinho por Santiago também é visível o festival eléctrico?


----------



## Stinger (16 Set 2014 às 04:43)

superstorm disse:


> Estes ultimos dias tem sido assim  passa-nos tudo ao ladinho..
> só podemos mesmo nos contentar ver a luz ao fundo do tunel xD
> 
> Mas eu ainda tenho esperança que passe algo por nós ainda ...
> ...




link»?»

Edit: já está


----------



## superstorm (16 Set 2014 às 04:43)

Stinger disse:


> link»?»



aqui tens vizinho 

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/odeceixe/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Set 2014 às 04:44)

Já passou, foi água e 1 ou 2 relâmpagos a 10km.

Gonna sleep


----------



## ze_rega (16 Set 2014 às 04:45)

parvonia disse:


> Vizinho por Santiago também é visível o festival eléctrico?



Sim, é! Visível de sul, sudoeste e oeste... barulho é que não se houve grande coisa


----------



## AnDré (16 Set 2014 às 04:48)

Fantkboy disse:


> Vento  moderado neste momento,  chuva moderada, em relação as luzes no céu,  não existem



Acordei com um trovão, e depois deu mais outro.

Ficou só a chuva, que já está a querer parar, e o vento.
9,4mm em Caneças.


----------



## cactus (16 Set 2014 às 04:48)

ouve- se trovoada cada vez mais perto , há relâmpagos com frequência , chove fraco mas pingos grossos.


----------



## parvonia (16 Set 2014 às 04:53)

Vejam aqui os clarões

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/praia-de-sines/


----------



## Gilmet (16 Set 2014 às 04:53)

O acumulado de precipitação foi sem dúvida a parte mais interessante da ocorrência.

*18,7 mm* acumulados, correspondentes ao dia de hoje.

Também de realçar a queda de temperatura, de cerca de 4ºC, tendo atingido um valor mínimo de *16,8ºC*.

Actuais 17,2ºC com 86% de humidade e 1005 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Set 2014 às 04:55)

Calma lá que agora está forte!!


----------



## AnDré (16 Set 2014 às 04:55)

Que trovão agora.
Muito perto mesmo!


----------



## superstorm (16 Set 2014 às 04:57)

Impressão minha ou está a entrar pela costa?


----------



## Fantkboy (16 Set 2014 às 05:00)

AnDré disse:


> Que trovão agora.
> Muito perto mesmo!



Agora sim....  um estrondo digno de se ouvir.  Foi perto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Set 2014 às 05:01)

Outro! Agora é que está bom


----------



## Stinger (16 Set 2014 às 05:01)

superstorm disse:


> Impressão minha ou está a entrar pela costa?



Oh vizinho pelo radar parece que isto vai subir até cá , mas se calhar já em dissipaçao


----------



## Aspvl (16 Set 2014 às 05:01)

Está perto!


----------



## superstorm (16 Set 2014 às 05:04)

Stinger disse:


> Oh vizinho pelo radar parece que isto vai subir até cá , mas se calhar já em dissipaçao



A ver vamos .... tenho todo o tempo do mundo 

mas pelo que vejo nos dea´s parece entrar por Leiria....
Tanto pode dessipar como pode cotinuar a festa cá em cima. eheh


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Set 2014 às 05:06)

Meu Deus! Estava agora à janela, vem um relâmpago brutal durante uns 2 segundos sempre a piscar e eu a olhar para o céu... Brutal! Até me arrepiei!


----------



## Candy (16 Set 2014 às 05:07)

Aqui parece ter acabado a festa


----------



## AnDré (16 Set 2014 às 05:07)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Meu Deus! Estava agora à janela, vem um relâmpago brutal durante uns 2 segundos sempre a piscar e eu a olhar para o céu... Brutal! Até me arrepiei!



3º trovão a norte.

A célula deve ter ganho força para os lados de Montachique.


----------



## parvonia (16 Set 2014 às 05:10)

Começa a chover em Sines e também se começa a ver os primeiros raios definidos


----------



## AnDré (16 Set 2014 às 05:13)

AnDré disse:


> Que trovão agora.
> Muito perto mesmo!





Fantkboy disse:


> Agora sim....  um estrondo digno de se ouvir.  Foi perto.



Foi mesmo aqui na Arroja.


----------



## parvonia (16 Set 2014 às 05:14)

Impressionante tenho 7 cameras de vigilância no exterior da fabrica e em todas consigo ver relampagos


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Set 2014 às 05:16)

AnDré disse:


> 3º trovão a norte.
> 
> A célula deve ter ganho força para os lados de Montachique.


Eu nem reparei se foi a Norte ou não, só sei que foi um belo espectáculo de luzes mesmo por cima da minha cabeça! 

Agora, se estivesse a olhar para Norte (tenho o quarto para Sul), talvez tivesse sido bem melhor


----------



## ze_rega (16 Set 2014 às 05:18)

Por aqui começam a cair os primeiros pingos. Não me parece que esteja tanto frio como há 1h atrás. Os relâmpagos diminuíram de frequência...


----------



## parvonia (16 Set 2014 às 05:20)

Diluvio de agua a cair


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Set 2014 às 05:24)

Going on... Não sei onde, mas foi pertinho, uns 5 segundos de intervalo.

Edit 5:27
Deu outro, a Sul e mais longe.


----------



## Aspvl (16 Set 2014 às 05:25)

Bem! Que vibração! Não foi aqui mesmo em cima, mas a reverberação sente-se no peito!


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Set 2014 às 05:29)

Trovões a SW e a Norte daqui. 

Vão-se aproximando, e já choveu torrencialmente.


----------



## ze_rega (16 Set 2014 às 05:38)

Já à alguns minutos que chove moderado por vezes forte. De vez em quando vem um relâmpago mas estão a cair um pouco longe daqui...


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Set 2014 às 06:28)

Aproxima-se uma trovoada de SW.

Os raios e trovões sucedem-se.


----------



## Firefigther (16 Set 2014 às 06:29)

Bom dia a todos. Pela Moita chove e troveja, já caiu bastante pelas 4 da manha, vamos ver o nos reserva o dia mas pelas imagens de radar do IPMA não me parece nada famoso principalmente aqui para a margem sul, vamos a ver se não se repetem as inundações da semana passada.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2014 às 07:34)

10,2 mm até agora .

18,0ºC e 94% o vento está fraco de sul.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (16 Set 2014 às 08:13)

Bom dia.
Aqui entre as 4 e 5 da manhã aguaceiro forte acompanhado de trovoada e vento forte.


----------



## Maria Papoila (16 Set 2014 às 09:16)

Aqui pelo Marquês corre um vento fraco, céu cinzento e o termómetro marca 18º. A qualquer momento choverá. Dia de Outono 100% à séria.


----------



## jorgeanimal (16 Set 2014 às 09:30)

...das 4:20 até às 4:45 a temperatura passou dos 21.1ºC para os 17,3ºC...
Nesse período choveram 3,1 mm.

Às 4:20, o vento soprou a praticamente 40 Km/h.


----------



## jorgeanimal (16 Set 2014 às 09:42)

Mais 0,5 mm de chuva há instantes...


----------



## jotasetubal (16 Set 2014 às 09:51)

Troveja em Setúbal. Nos últimos minutos o céu mudou de geralmente limpo para carregado.


----------



## Thomar (16 Set 2014 às 09:52)

Bom dia! 

Já tinha saudades de uma madrugada assim com chuva, vento e trovoada! 

Por aqui enquanto dormia e ia acordando e voltava a dormir, ouvi esta madrugada trovoada por duas vezes, 
mas sempre ao largo , muito vento e chuva, principalmente das 7H às 8H que choveu mesmo muito.

Agora céu nublado, algum vento, e olhando para a última imagem de radar do IPMA, 
existe uma célula vermelha no radar que deverá atingir Setúbal nos próximos minutos.


----------



## Thomar (16 Set 2014 às 10:09)

Ouvi um ronco  muito vento agora.


----------



## Firefigther (16 Set 2014 às 10:11)

Por aqui vai trovejando mas não chove, na verdade se aquela célula em tons de vermelho entrar em terra e não perder a força deve de dar muita precipitação.

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/index.jsp


----------



## jotasetubal (16 Set 2014 às 10:13)

Essa célula está a entrar em terra aqui em Setúbal. A frequência de trovoada tem aumentado e começou agora a chover.


----------



## Firefigther (16 Set 2014 às 10:17)

jotasetubal disse:


> Essa célula está a entrar em terra aqui em Setúbal. A frequência de trovoada tem aumentado e começou agora a chover.



Daqui do Montijo avista-se um céu cada vez mais negro. O vento está a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## jotasetubal (16 Set 2014 às 10:18)

Relâmpago mesmo às portas de Setúbal. Como estou rodeado de prédios, presumo que tenha sido em troia ou no rio...


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (16 Set 2014 às 10:21)

Em Figueiró dos Vinhos chuva com muita intensidade.

O vento acalmou neste instante.


----------



## PDias (16 Set 2014 às 10:22)

Bom dia,

por aqui entre as 04.30H e as 04.45H choveu forte com uns 3 ou 4 trovões, de resto têm sido céu nublado e alguns chuviscos ou seja nada de especial até agora.


----------



## DRC (16 Set 2014 às 10:24)

Chove torrencialmente na Póvoa de Santa Iria!


----------



## Firefigther (16 Set 2014 às 10:31)

Pelo que mostra o radar do IPMA a célula em tons de vermelho está posicionada mesmo em cima de Setúbal.

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/index.jsp


----------



## Thomar (16 Set 2014 às 10:31)

Chuva forte neste momento. 
Até deixei de ver a serra da arrábida.


----------



## AnDré (16 Set 2014 às 10:32)

Aguaceiro intenso, agora em Odivelas.


----------



## jotasetubal (16 Set 2014 às 10:35)

Firefigther disse:


> Pelo que mostra o radar do IPMA a célula em tons de vermelho está posicionada mesmo em cima de Setúbal.
> 
> https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/index.jsp



Olhei para o céu..... e não estava estrelado!!! hehehe

Realmente chove copiosamente em Setúbal! digno de uma cor vermelha no radar!


----------



## rozzo (16 Set 2014 às 10:41)

andré disse:


> aguaceiro intenso, agora em odivelas.


----------



## miguel (16 Set 2014 às 10:49)

Muito complicado em Setúbal a chuva foi uma coisa que pouca gente imagina e durante mais de meia hora! Vai se houvindo sirenes... Digno de aviso no mínimo laranja


----------



## Jodamensil (16 Set 2014 às 10:50)

Moro na zona norte de Loures,
Nestes últimos minutos não dá para explicar o que choveu e como o céu está. Não sei se alguém consegue ver alguma coisa no radar mas conseguia ver na base das nuvens uma rotação completamente diferente ao sentido em que elas seguiam. Alguém da zona Loures/ Montachique / Tojal Fanqueiro que tenha visto ??
Fiquei sem palavras o vento levantou em 1 segundo de uma forma


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2014 às 10:50)

miguel disse:


> Muito complicado em Setúbal a chuva foi uma coisa que pouca gente imagina e durante mais de meia hora! Vai se houvindo sirenes... Digno de aviso no mínimo laranja



Foi muito pontual, e acertou em cheio em Setubal !


----------



## AnDré (16 Set 2014 às 10:51)

rozzo disse:


> Ver anexo 89Ver anexo 90



Foi uma enorme carga de água.

A determinada altura, as gotas da chuva tinham um volume tal, que parecia granizo. 

Também chegou a Caneças (6mm nos últimos minutos), mas aqui foi muito mais intenso.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Set 2014 às 10:57)

Jodamensil disse:


> Moro na zona norte de Loures,
> Nestes últimos minutos não dá para explicar o que choveu e como o céu está. Não sei se alguém consegue ver alguma coisa no radar mas conseguia ver na base das nuvens uma rotação completamente diferente ao sentido em que elas seguiam. Alguém da zona Loures/ Montachique / Tojal Fanqueiro que tenha visto ??
> Fiquei sem palavras o vento levantou em 1 segundo de uma forma



Confirmo, foi uma valente carga de água durante bastante tempo! Se os aguaceiros assim continuarem, vamos ter o que já é costume.

Quanto à rotação de nuvens, não vi, mas também não estive a olhar para elas


----------



## Jodamensil (16 Set 2014 às 11:00)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Confirmo, foi uma valente carga de água durante bastante tempo! Se os aguaceiros assim continuarem, vamos ter o que já é costume.
> 
> Quanto à rotação de nuvens, não vi, mas também não estive a olhar para elas



wow!!! fiquei parvo! o ceu estava negro e algumas nuvens ate pareciam amareladas. Mas que valente chuvada e ventania que se instalou.


----------



## trepkos (16 Set 2014 às 11:08)

miguel disse:


> Muito complicado em Setúbal a chuva foi uma coisa que pouca gente imagina e durante mais de meia hora! Vai se houvindo sirenes... Digno de aviso no mínimo laranja


Está muito carregado para os teus lados e lados de Coruche.

Por aqui continua o sol a brilhar.


----------



## zejorge (16 Set 2014 às 11:09)

Bom dia

O vento aumentou de intensidade bruscamente tendo registado uma rajada de 37 km/h. Aproxima-se mais um aguaceiro, e tenho acumulado 5,8 mm. A temperatura está nos 20,3º e a pressão, com tendência para descer está nos 1003,5 hpa.


----------



## Lightning (16 Set 2014 às 11:23)

Acordei com uma bomba perto das 04:20h da madrugada mas posso dizer com todas as certezas que, tirando isso e uns flashes, a noite foi o completo fiasco. Mal choveu, está tudo praticamente seco e não aconteceu nada de especial.

Foi esta a descarga que me acordou, ao que parece se a localização estiver correta alguém que estivesse a passar na auto-estrada naquele momento apanhou um valente cagaço 

(A outra que está mais perto de mim, no Fogueteiro, não coincide com a hora pois foi registada às 03h)


----------



## Firefigther (16 Set 2014 às 11:36)

Continua chovendo por aqui e céu mais uma vez muito negro para os lados de Palmela, Setubal.


----------



## celsomartins84 (16 Set 2014 às 11:56)

Aqui nas Caldas da Rainha entre as 05h e as 05:15 houve uns 3/4 trovões e chuveu intensamente nesse período.

Os aguaceiros têm sido uma constante durante toda a manhã..


----------



## Tufao André (16 Set 2014 às 12:07)

AnDré disse:


> Foi uma enorme carga de água.
> 
> A determinada altura, as gotas da chuva tinham um volume tal, que parecia granizo.
> 
> Também chegou a Caneças (6mm nos últimos minutos), mas aqui foi muito mais intenso.



Bom dia!
Aqui mais a sul essa célula passou de raspão, mas o suficiente pa dar uma alguma chuva forte! Da minha casa segui o seu trajecto e era impressionante a cor do céu para essa zona e nem conseguia ver nada tal era aintensidade da chuva 

Em relação à madrugada, chuva torrencial em alguns momentos e alguns trovoes muito distantes. Segundo a estação RUEMA do IPMA da Amadora, o acumulado da precipitação apenas da madrugada foi de 10 mm. 
Para já tudo calmo, vamos ver o q a tarde reserva.


----------



## MicaMito (16 Set 2014 às 12:07)

E chove e chove, e vento moderado!

Percipitação- 1.5mm
Pressão-1005 fixa
Temperatura-20ºc


----------



## mr_miglas (16 Set 2014 às 12:10)

Ainda não chegou a Coimbra, mas vê-se bem o céu carregado a Oeste ! 
Aguardemos


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Set 2014 às 12:12)

Por aqui começou a chover bem e com pingas grossas.

Quando avistei a precipitação ainda a descer a serra, parecia mesmo neblina/nevoeiro (devido à densa cortina de precipitação e à luz do Sol que estava por detrás dessa cortina) e ia postar isso mesmo, mas entretanto comecei a ouvir as pingas a embater na janela 

Bastante negro a Norte.


----------



## AnDré (16 Set 2014 às 12:15)

Mais uma valente chuvada, há 5min atrás:


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2014 às 12:17)

17,2 mm, é provavelmente já o meu maior acumulado num só dia em Setembro e certamente não irá ficar já por aqui. Quanto ao vento só ainda tive 51 km/h de rajada máxima, estão 21,0ºC e 90%.


----------



## Firefigther (16 Set 2014 às 12:18)

E agora temos céu com poucas nuvens e um lindo...SOL.... até quando ?!!!


----------



## Zapiao (16 Set 2014 às 12:25)

A celula a caminho de Coimbra é electrica ou ainda a combustivel fóssil ?


----------



## david 6 (16 Set 2014 às 12:34)

por lisboa, durante a madrugada acordei com a trovoada 
por agora está tudo calmo

ultima hora:

Setubal com 24.3mm


----------



## romeupaz (16 Set 2014 às 12:45)

Zapiao disse:


> A celula a caminho de Coimbra é electrica ou ainda a combustivel fóssil ?



Se foi a que passou em Leiria só usa electricidade para 2 faróis


----------



## squidward (16 Set 2014 às 12:49)

Por aqui nada de especial a registar, apenas alguma chuva forte com vento por volta das 5/6 da manhã...Trovoada=0. Neste momento as células fogem todas desta zona (Cartaxo-Santarém) ficando eu mesmo no intervalo delas, já para não referir que quase sempre que chegam aqui perdem força.
Pode ser que tenha mais sorte nas próximas horas...quero acreditar que sim, mas não sei.


----------



## jotasetubal (16 Set 2014 às 13:01)

Passaram dois "monstros" ao lado de setúbal, uma pelo norte e outro pelo sul...


----------



## miguel (16 Set 2014 às 13:09)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal levo acumulados 40,0mm e rain rate máximo 195,2mm/h

Rajada máxima 63km/h

Agora estão 23,1ºC, 84%Hr, 1003,5hpa e vento moderado com rajadas


----------



## Thomar (16 Set 2014 às 13:14)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Aqui por Setúbal levo acumulados *40,0mm* e *rain rate máximo 195,2mm/h*
> 
> ...



Que belos valores!


----------



## PapoilaVerde (16 Set 2014 às 13:46)

Aqui por Almada, durante a noite e por volta das 4 da manhã, ouvi chover em e trovejar. Assim que amanheceu pouco choveu ainda, muito escuro no céu, algum sol a espreitar, mas nada de muito significativo no que diz respeito a chuva.


----------



## Thomar (16 Set 2014 às 13:48)

Fica aqui um pequeno vídeo para terem ideia da intensidade com que caia chuva forte (aqui em Cabanas) daquela célula que passou por Setúbal.
Espero que gostem! 

[url]http://youtu.be/Bb_HWcZffgM?t=3s[/URL]


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Set 2014 às 13:55)

Que escuridão a Oeste da Costa da Caparica


----------



## Gilmet (16 Set 2014 às 14:02)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com 22,1ºC e 78% de humidade. 1004 hPa de pressão.

Inicia-se, de momento, um aguaceiro forte. Durante a próxima hora o ambiente deverá continuar interessante.


----------



## david 6 (16 Set 2014 às 14:02)

houve agora umas rajadas mais fortes e começou a chover de forma fraca e o vento acalmou a seguir


----------



## AnDré (16 Set 2014 às 14:03)

Aguaceiro violento, com rajadas de vento à mistura.


----------



## jonekko (16 Set 2014 às 14:04)

Que beleza! Nítida a cortina que vem na minha direção. O vento aumentou drasticamente e a temperatura desceu! Ás 14:03






[/IMG]


----------



## jonekko (16 Set 2014 às 14:05)

E segue para norte!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (16 Set 2014 às 14:11)

Trovão forte @ TagusPark. Chuva a condizer.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2014 às 14:16)

Grande trovão a sul , a ver se dá mais uns estoiros.

Vai chovendo, 17,6 mm e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## AnDré (16 Set 2014 às 14:22)

jonekko disse:


> Que beleza! Nítida a cortina que vem na minha direção. O vento aumentou drasticamente e a temperatura desceu! Ás 14:03



Levei mesmo com essa cortina (Arroja).

Volta a chover com intensidade. Vem lá mais. 

Vento moderado a forte de sul.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2014 às 14:23)

Um belo aguaceiro forte acabou de cair aqui durante 5 minutos, que elevou o acumulado de precipitação para 20,8 mm.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Set 2014 às 14:28)

Antes de um dos aguaceiros mais intensos deste ano.






Sigo com *31,1 mm* acumulados!


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Set 2014 às 14:29)

Chove intensamente com rajadas de vento forte de Sul.


----------



## jonekko (16 Set 2014 às 14:39)

Junto ao Odivelas Parque, já no caminho para o trabalho novo aguaceiro. Não via literalmente um palmo á frente tal era a intensidade da chuva! Também ouvi um ronco.


----------



## AnDré (16 Set 2014 às 14:57)

Bonança, agora Apenas o vento se mantém moderado a forte.

Caneças também já ultrapassou os 30mm.
Segue com 31mm. 86,2mm este mês!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Set 2014 às 15:01)

Há 1 hora (pelas 14h) o céu estava medonho. Bastante negro a Sul/SW, o vento aumentou significativamente. E quando inicio a aula de condução, começa a cair uma brutal carga de água!

Antes de sair de casa só tive tempo de meter a máquina a gravar, parou aos 15 minutos, vou tentar fazer um _mini-timelapse_


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Set 2014 às 15:08)

Fotografias que encontrei pelo Facebook, penso que na página de meteorologia do *david6*.

Perto do Couço:


----------



## squidward (16 Set 2014 às 15:08)

Finalmente 1 trovão!!! Já chove.


----------



## squidward (16 Set 2014 às 15:20)

Acabou de passar um Aguaceiro muito forte, alagou a estrada toda.


----------



## david 6 (16 Set 2014 às 15:27)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Fotografias que encontrei pelo Facebook, penso que na página de meteorologia do *david6*.
> 
> Perto do Couço:



sim ia colocar agora, foi um amigo meu que mora no Couço que tirou as fotos, que tambem mexe nessa página, em Coruche em 2h caiu 20mm, no total do dia vai com 30mm
agora que estou em Lisboa e´ que a animação vai toda para lá


----------



## ThunderFreak (16 Set 2014 às 15:35)

Em Setúbal continua o Sol. Foi aquela animação de manhã mas não parece que venha muito mais.


----------



## LuisFilipe (16 Set 2014 às 15:46)

Em Coimbra ate agora pouco ou nada choveu, pelo contrario, tem estado sol..


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Set 2014 às 16:09)

> *Inundações e quedas de árvores em Alcobaça*
> *Ventos e chuvas fortes, por volta da hora do almoço, provocaram muitos estragos*
> 
> Ventos e chuvas fortes deixaram hoje algumas casas destelhadas na freguesia de Évora, Alcobaça, assim como provocaram inundações em habitações, quedas de árvores, de cabos elétricos e de telecomunicações, disseram à Lusa fontes da Proteção Civil.
> ...



http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/mau-tempo/inundacoes-e-quedas-de-arvores-em-alcobaca


----------



## Firefigther (16 Set 2014 às 16:32)

Neste momento o IPMA colocou quase todos os distritos em AVISO METEOROLÓGICO LARANJA devido á precipitação.


----------



## Microburst (16 Set 2014 às 16:33)

Perdi tudo esta noite, dormi que nem uma pedra. A minha companheira bem me perguntou de manhã se tinha ouvido a chuvada e três valentes trovões a partir das 4 da manhã, mas eu nada. 

Bom, caiu um aguaceiro forte para as bandas de Lisboa entre as 13h45 e as 14h e pouco, e como tinha vindo a casa almoçar ainda deu para tirar uns "bonecos". Lisboa e o Tejo ficam lindos debaixo de nuvens escuras. 

















Quando me preparava para ir para dentro e me despachar, olhei para cima e lá estavam umas mammatus.







Entretanto a pressão vai continuando a baixar, mesmo que no satélite aqui para esta zona aparentemente não dê para ver nada de especial, mas os barómetros aneroides são como o Sonasol, não enganam.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2014 às 16:44)

Boas tardes,

Por volta das 14horas, no Livramento (Cascais), assisti a um temporal brutal, chuva torrencial, vento forte e trovoada, do nada fez-se noite. 

Radar






Este raio caiu bem perto do local onde me encontrava, -101 kAmp, foi valente! 






Como estava proximo da ribeira de Caparide, fui la espreitar, caudal impressionante,pois ontem nem agua tinha.



Depois da passagem da celula, o céu mantinha-se bem negro.


----------



## squidward (16 Set 2014 às 17:05)

Aqui fica uma foto da chuvada que passou por volta das 15h.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (16 Set 2014 às 17:16)

Boas a todos .trago vos aqui um video feito quando estive no Algarve. Alguem é capaz de explicar que fenomeno de vento é o que ocorre no video?


----------



## thunderstorm87 (16 Set 2014 às 17:17)

trovoada de ontem em almada/c.piedade.


----------



## Candy (16 Set 2014 às 17:32)

Por aqui voltou a ficar tudo cinzento! Veio de sul e traz chuva. Vamos ver se muita, se pouca.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (16 Set 2014 às 17:39)

Microburst disse:


> Perdi tudo esta noite, dormi que nem uma pedra. A minha companheira bem me perguntou de manhã se tinha ouvido a chuvada e três valentes trovões a partir das 4 da manhã, mas eu nada.
> 
> Bom, caiu um aguaceiro forte para as bandas de Lisboa entre as 13h45 e as 14h e pouco, e como tinha vindo a casa almoçar ainda deu para tirar uns "bonecos". Lisboa e o Tejo ficam lindos debaixo de nuvens escuras.
> 
> ...



Onde se arranjará um "bichinho" desses? *.*


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Set 2014 às 17:53)

De momento céu nublado e vento moderado com rajadas.

35.1mm acumulados.


----------



## Microburst (16 Set 2014 às 17:57)

JoãoLuísAguiar disse:


> Onde se arranjará um "bichinho" desses? *.*



Em tempos vi alguns aneróides no OLX, Custo Justo e Coisas, passo a publicidade, por vezes junto com termómetro e higrómetro como é o que herdei do meu avô.


----------



## Candy (16 Set 2014 às 18:01)

O que passou agora por Peniche vai dar festa mais a norte! Aqui choveu qualquer coisa, mas vai pra norte carregadinha de rajadas vento e não me admiro que comece a ter algum movimento de rotação. Vai rentinho à costa. Negra por baixo e branquinha por cima. Linda!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2014 às 18:06)

*21,9ºC*

*27 mm*

*87% HR*

Vento moderado do quadrante Sudoeste.


----------



## celsomartins84 (16 Set 2014 às 18:13)

Candy disse:


> O que passou agora por Peniche vai dar festa mais a norte! Aqui choveu qualquer coisa, mas vai pra norte carregadinha de rajadas vento e não me admiro que comece a ter algum movimento de rotação. Vai rentinho à costa. Negra por baixo e branquinha por cima. Linda!


Já passou em frente à foz do arelho ao largo no mar. . O vento está forte mas não largou água!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (16 Set 2014 às 18:21)

jonas_87 disse:


>



Impressionante, houve ali um raio que caiu mesmo muito perto do Oeiras Parque (deve ter caido perto do Izibuild) e relativamente próximo da minha casa. Embora não muito forte, deve ter sido um estouro de meter respeito assim numa zona habitacional. Por aqui, no Tagus, caiu agora mais um aguaceiro forte.


----------



## joao nunes (16 Set 2014 às 18:22)

aqui sigo com 25,0ºc e 70% de humidade e nem um pingo de chuva


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Set 2014 às 18:23)

joao nunes disse:


> aqui sigo com 25,0ºc e 70% de humidade e nem um pingo de chuva



Aqui ao lado, 24ºC e 85% HR...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (16 Set 2014 às 18:39)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Impressionante, houve ali um raio que caiu mesmo muito perto do Oeiras Parque (deve ter caido perto do Izibuild) e relativamente próximo da minha casa. Embora não muito forte, deve ter sido um estouro de meter respeito assim numa zona habitacional. Por aqui, no Tagus, caiu agora mais um aguaceiro forte.



deve ter sido um grande estoiro


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2014 às 18:42)

Caiu agora mesmo um aguaceiro moderado.
Entretanto a Este o céu ficou assim:


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2014 às 18:44)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Impressionante, houve ali um raio que caiu mesmo muito perto do Oeiras Parque (deve ter caido perto do Izibuild) e relativamente próximo da minha casa. Embora não muito forte, deve ter sido um estouro de meter respeito assim numa zona habitacional. Por aqui, no Tagus, caiu agora mais um aguaceiro forte.



100 kAmp já é uma intensidade jeitosa. 
Foi  um estouro valente, mesmo no pico da precipitação, chovia a potes.


----------



## Maria Papoila (16 Set 2014 às 18:45)

Oiçam por aqui, no Marquês, uma rabanadas de vento, uns aguaceiros, umas folhas a voar mas nada de grandes exuberâncias. Ainda vem aí alguma coisa digna de nota? Amanhã de manhã vou a Sintra/Tires não me apetece nada levar uma rega e abanões


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2014 às 18:50)

*Mau tempo faz estragos em Alcobaça*


> Ventos e chuvas fortes deixaram, esta terça-feira, algumas casas destelhadas na freguesia de Évora, Alcobaça, assim como provocaram inundações em habitações, quedas de árvores, de cabos elétricos e de telecomunicações.
> 
> http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...Alcoba%E7a&Option=Interior&content_id=4128069


----------



## celsomartins84 (16 Set 2014 às 18:51)

Entretanto aqui relativamente perto. .


----------



## Microburst (16 Set 2014 às 19:19)

Vendo pelo satélite dá toda a sensação que a instabilidade será maior e irá atingir o litoral centro de Peniche para cima e sobretudo o litoral norte. Porque raio colocou então o IPMA os distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal a laranja?


----------



## thunderstorm87 (16 Set 2014 às 19:22)

Microburst disse:


> Vendo pelo satélite dá toda a sensação que a instabilidade será maior e irá atingir o litoral centro de Peniche para cima e sobretudo o litoral norte. Porque raio colocou então o IPMA os distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal a laranja?



boas vizinho.realmente nao percebo o motivo pelo qual o IPMA colocou em alerta laranja a nossa zona.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Set 2014 às 19:25)

As células ainda estão em formação e estão-se a formar cada vez mais a Sul.

Neste momento céu nublado e vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (16 Set 2014 às 19:27)

AndréFrade disse:


> As células ainda estão em formação e estão-se a formar cada vez mais a Sul.
> 
> Neste momento céu nublado e vento moderado com rajadas.



e achas que temos alguma coisa logo a noite?Ontem as imagens de radar eram promissoras e aqui em almada so se ouviram 3 trovoes e um aguaceiro ligeiro.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Set 2014 às 19:29)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> *e achas que temos alguma coisa logo a noite*?Ontem as imagens de radar eram promissoras e aqui em almada so se ouviram 3 trovoes e um aguaceiro ligeiro.



Parece-me que sim.  

22.1ºC actuais.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (16 Set 2014 às 19:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> 100 kAmp já é uma intensidade jeitosa.
> Foi  um estouro valente, mesmo no pico da precipitação, chovia a potes.


Não estou a falar da descarga assinalada por ti, embora essa é que tenha sido digna de registo, estou a falar daquela ligeiramente mais à direita, que foi "fraquita".


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (16 Set 2014 às 19:42)

Boas.
Pelas 19 horas ou seja à menos de 1 hora atrás caiu um forte aguaceiro que fez levantar a intensidade do vento de moderado para forte.


----------



## jotasetubal (16 Set 2014 às 20:06)

A sul de setúbal está assim:


----------



## celsomartins84 (16 Set 2014 às 20:20)

Vem aí carga para a região oeste. .


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2014 às 20:33)

Boa célula a SO de Cascais, em principio vai passar  por aqui.


----------



## Microburst (16 Set 2014 às 20:45)

Curioso ver o sobe e desce da pressão atmosférica nas últimas 24 horas: 

0h: 1007,8hpa; 
13h: 1003,1hpa (pressão mínima do dia até agora);
20h: 1004,3hpa e nitidamente a descer.


----------



## rubenpires93 (16 Set 2014 às 20:47)

Vocês também só referem à instabilidade os raios..
Então e não falam em acumulado? Aguaceiros, vento, etc!??


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2014 às 20:48)

rubenpires disse:


> Vocês também só referem à instabilidade os raios..
> Então e não falam em acumulado? Aguaceiros, vento, etc!??



27 mm  por aqui.


----------



## miguel (16 Set 2014 às 20:55)

Precipitação acumulada: *42,6mm* rate máximo *195,2mm/h* (10:37)

Rajada máxima: *63km/h* (11:41)

Temp máx: *23,9ºC*
Temp. min: *17,2ºC*


----------



## Lightning (16 Set 2014 às 21:02)

O que odeio no meio disto tudo é situações destas coincidirem com hora de jantar/almoçar  depois há festa e a comida fica no prato e lá vou eu para a rua como já fiz umas quantas vezes 

Bem estão as máquinas prontas... É rezar para alguma coisa acertar aqui.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Set 2014 às 21:14)

Depois de algum tempo à espera que o YouTube ficasse bom da cabeça, finalmente consegui carregar o meu _mini time-lapse_ 

Gravado entre as 14:00 e as 14:15. A qualidade não é a habitual porque anteriormente tinha metido num outro formato (1280x720 50fps) para fazer uma experiência e esqueci-me de mudar para o formato habitual (1920x1080 25fps).

Vejam em HD


----------



## ThunderFreak (16 Set 2014 às 21:21)

Pelo radar do IPMA parece que vêm aí mais alguma coisa, estou certa?


----------



## MicaMito (16 Set 2014 às 21:27)

de lisboa para sul pareçe ter uma certa organizaçao a linha de instabilidade mas de lisboa para norte está algo desorganizada!!!


----------



## numian (16 Set 2014 às 21:30)

Forte chuvada na Parede agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2014 às 21:34)

Terminou ha momentos um aguaceiro moderado, seguiu para NE.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Set 2014 às 21:40)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Set 2014 às 21:43)

Aguaceiro forte batido a vento neste momento.

EDIT 21:46
Torrencialmente.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Set 2014 às 22:27)

Continuam os aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de rajadas de vento fortes.


----------



## meko60 (16 Set 2014 às 22:30)

Boa noite.
Aqui por Almada,intensificou-se o vento e caem aguaceiros.


----------



## Aspvl (16 Set 2014 às 22:41)

Por Lisboa tudo demasiado calmo, à excepção do vento que permanece moderado com rajadas pontuais...


----------



## MicaMito (16 Set 2014 às 23:00)

Ai tá uma carga de água á moda velha !!!!


----------



## DaniFR (16 Set 2014 às 23:08)

MicaMito disse:


> Ai tá uma carga de água á moda velha !!!!


Por aqui, ainda não chove, apenas se faz sentir o vento com alguma intensidade e ouve-se trovoada longe.


----------



## miguel (16 Set 2014 às 23:11)

Passou mais um violento aguaceiro durou não mais de 5 minutos deu 4mm muito bom!!

Acumulados hoje 45,6mm

19,7ºC


----------



## Vitor TT (16 Set 2014 às 23:18)

Umas fotos da "chuvinha" que caiu pelas 14:00h em adiante presumo que em direcção a Odivelas - Loures, ia a caminho do trabalho, não resisti e lá tive de as registar ( foram tiradas pelas 13:50h junto ao Lidl da Arroja, bom ponto de observação ), eu apanhei-a na saida da CRIL para Alfornelos, ia para Benfica, foi bastante forte, mas de curta duração


----------



## david 6 (16 Set 2014 às 23:23)

por lisboa choveu agora moderado, por agora já acalmou


----------



## parvonia (17 Set 2014 às 00:13)

Em Sines a pouco caiu um aguaceiro bastante violento, agora acalmou mas continua a chover.
Temperatura 21
Humidade 85%


----------



## parvonia (17 Set 2014 às 00:16)

Corrijam-me se estiver a dizer um disparate, as células estão a entrar por Sines e vão-se desenvolvendo até a península de Setúbal, aguaceiro forte novamente acompanhado de vento forte.


----------



## ze_rega (17 Set 2014 às 00:31)

parvonia disse:


> Em Sines a pouco caiu um aguaceiro bastante violento, agora acalmou mas continua a chover.
> Temperatura 21
> Humidade 85%



Aqui choveu de uma maneira que nunca tinha visto... tive um rio à porta de casa e a rua é a descer!


----------



## Lousano (17 Set 2014 às 00:34)

Boa noite.

Dia ventoso sobretudo durante a manhã e aguaceiros sobretudo durante a tarde.

Precip: 6,3mm

Tmax: 24,5ºC
Tmin: 19,7ºC

Raj. max: 98,5km/h (ainda não confirmei, mas penso que há mais de 2 anos que não registava um valor tão elevado)


----------



## Wessel1985 (17 Set 2014 às 00:52)

Desde os Açores desejo que este mau tempo ai no Continente não cause estragos nem nenhuma desgraça e que sirva apenas para uma animação controlada mas sem problemas de maior ...


----------



## Teles (17 Set 2014 às 00:53)

Ontem total de precipitação acumulada foi de 23,4mm.
Umas fotos do dia de ontem:


----------



## joselamego (17 Set 2014 às 00:59)

Teles disse:


> Ontem total de precipitação acumulada foi de 23,4mm.
> Umas fotos do dia de ontem:





Excelentes fotos!!!!!!


----------



## ThunderFreak (17 Set 2014 às 01:08)

Volta a chover por aqui.


----------



## Lousano (17 Set 2014 às 01:13)

Lousano disse:


> Raj. max: 98,5km/h (ainda não confirmei, mas penso que há mais de 2 anos que não registava um valor tão elevado)



Valor mais elevado desde dia 5/12/2010 - 111km/h


----------



## Candy (17 Set 2014 às 01:15)

Estofex colocou Portugal em aviso de nível 1. Acabei de ver no outro tópico (Discussão das Previsões do Tempo e Modelos)


----------



## NunoBrito (17 Set 2014 às 01:19)




----------



## NunoBrito (17 Set 2014 às 01:27)

Radar, volta. Estás perdoado!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Set 2014 às 02:47)

Vai chovendo intensamente por aqui.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2014 às 07:58)

O acumulado de ontem foi de 25,2 mm. O de hoje e até agora 4,2 mm.

Estão 19,0ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Firefigther (17 Set 2014 às 09:15)

Bom dia a todos. Céu com algumas nuvens mas com o sol a brilhar.


----------



## squidward (17 Set 2014 às 10:30)

Ontem por volta das 23:00h caiu um Aguaceiro (perto da saída sul do Cartaxo) de tal forma violento que tive de parar o carro na berma que não se via nada à frente e ainda por cima chuva torrencial e tocada a vento...nunca vi tal violência!! Já a caminho próximo da Azambuja ainda observei 2 clarões de relâmpagos deixados por essa célula (já tinha ficado para trás).


----------



## david 6 (17 Set 2014 às 10:52)

por lisboa tudo calmo


----------



## AnDré (17 Set 2014 às 11:39)

Em Caneças, ontem o acumulado chegou aos *41,4mm*!
Nada mau para Setembro. 

Hoje apenas 1,0mm. O acumulado mensal está quase nos 100. (97,6mm).


----------



## squidward (17 Set 2014 às 12:29)

aproxima-se trovoada da grossa. Já ouvi uns roncos valentes!!


----------



## squidward (17 Set 2014 às 12:34)

Já chove!!


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2014 às 12:34)

Muita atenção a esta célula a Oeste de Santarém.

Está a intensificar-se!!!!


----------



## squidward (17 Set 2014 às 12:35)

Miguel96 disse:


> Muita atenção a esta célula a Oeste de Santarém.
> 
> Está a intensificar-se!!!!




Está a chegar aqui


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Set 2014 às 12:36)

Por aqui o dia de ontem foi praticamente todo o dia a chover, e hoje durante a manha veio o sol até agora á hora de almoço.
Caiu agora um aguaceiro forte, que fazia um barulho que parecia granizo, durou aprox. uns 2/3 minutos.
Já se ouve os trovoes.

27.1 °C


----------



## squidward (17 Set 2014 às 12:38)

afinal acabou por passar de raspão a NW


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2014 às 12:41)

Neste momento estão 5 linhas de instabilidade a afectarem o território português.

Especial atenção para a linha de instabilidade do litoral centro, está sobre intensa trovoada e existe uma pequena possibilidade de ocorrência de fenómenos extremos de vento tal como o ipma prevê e esta linha de instabilidade que está a chegar a Santarém têm algum potencial.

Se não concordarem comigo, digam.


----------



## peteluis (17 Set 2014 às 12:42)

Chuva muito forte em Santarem, Trovoada forte.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Set 2014 às 12:57)

peteluis disse:


> Chuva muito forte em Santarem, Trovoada forte.



É verdade por aqui chove torrencialmente, quem nao pra ver nada a nao ser a chuva a vir ao longe.


----------



## Gongas (17 Set 2014 às 13:00)

muita chuva e trovoada pela zona de Coimbra!!


----------



## Enkeli (17 Set 2014 às 13:04)

Olá a todos

É a primeira vez que coloco aqui uma foto espero que consigam ver.




É a visão que tenho para os lados de Azambuja, bastante escuro uma cortina de chuva e neste momento já praticamente não se vê nada para lá por causa da chuva.
 Aqui em Vila Franca de Xira acho que passa tudo ao lado...


----------



## david 6 (17 Set 2014 às 13:05)

agora que vim para Lisboa durante a semana à espera de algum episodio de chuva super forte como às vezes acontece e´ que não há nada  agora ate´ la para o meu lado (Coruche) há mais acção que aqui, Lisboa parece uma bolha


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2014 às 13:10)

Não dou mais 1 hora para começar a chover .


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Set 2014 às 13:23)

Tenho células a W/N de mim com cumulonimbus fantásticos.

Vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## stormy (17 Set 2014 às 13:29)

Situação particularmente perigosa em Santarem neste momento com os radares de Caceres-ES e Coruche a apanharem uma estrutura muito bem organizada e profunda com capacidade de gerar tempo severo!


----------



## david 6 (17 Set 2014 às 13:34)

por lisboa o ceu escureceu, nesta foto ate´ parecia que se ia formar uns mammutos, mas nah


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2014 às 13:40)

stormy disse:


> Situação particularmente perigosa em Santarem neste momento com os radares de Caceres-ES e Coruche a apanharem uma estrutura muito bem organizada e profunda com capacidade de gerar tempo severo!



Consegui antecipar o aviso, coloquei-o ás 12:41h. Ainda bem que concordas comigo stormy. Onde arranjastes essa imagem radar tão pormenorizada?


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Set 2014 às 13:45)

A NE de mim:


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2014 às 13:50)




----------



## squidward (17 Set 2014 às 14:03)

Aqui ficam algumas fotos da tal célula potente que passou a NW daqui:




















Nesta ultima foto o céu ganhava uma tonalidade esverdeada!!


----------



## kelinha (17 Set 2014 às 14:30)

Chove torrencialmente em Taveiro (Coimbra).

EDIT: Eeee... Já parou, e o sol já parece querer brilhar novamente! Este tempo anda todo marado


----------



## Candy (17 Set 2014 às 14:37)

O IPMA já colocou o distrito de Santarém sob aviso laranja, devido à chuva, a partir das 13h00 de hoje.
Dava jeitinho o aviso ter sido dado antes das 13h. lol


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2014 às 14:40)




----------



## ricardocampos11 (17 Set 2014 às 14:58)

Olá boa tarde a todos. 

Bem parece que na Costa da caparica á formação de grandes nuvens!!

Como é que coloco fotografias aqui?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Set 2014 às 15:03)

ricardocampos11 disse:


> Olá boa tarde a todos.
> 
> Bem parece que na Costa da caparica á formação de grandes nuvens!!
> 
> Como é que coloco fotografias aqui?



Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT 

Para colocares imagens no fórum tens de fazer o upload das mesmas num site de hospedagem de imagens. Tenta o imgur. Depois de feito o upload, copia o código BB que te fornecem e cola aqui na mensagem


----------



## ricardocampos11 (17 Set 2014 às 15:09)

Muito obrigado Duarte Sousa.


----------



## squidward (17 Set 2014 às 15:19)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não dou mais 1 hora para começar a chover .



Então já choveu?


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (17 Set 2014 às 15:19)

Em Figueiró dos vinhos, já se vê e ouve a trovoada.


----------



## ricardocampos11 (17 Set 2014 às 15:26)

Bem começou a chover imenso aqui em Almada


----------



## Candy (17 Set 2014 às 15:30)

squidward disse:


> Aqui ficam algumas fotos da tal célula potente que passou a NW daqui
> 
> 
> Temos Ovni?
> ...


----------



## FJC (17 Set 2014 às 15:33)

Boa tarde. 
Celula muito forte no Avelar e consigo ver alguma rotação na base da celula. Chuva muito forte e trovoada.  Logo coloco vídeo que fiz do telemóvel.


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (17 Set 2014 às 15:40)




----------



## ricardocampos11 (17 Set 2014 às 15:44)

[/IMG]
Fotografia captada ontem em Cascais ao final do dia


----------



## ricardocampos11 (17 Set 2014 às 15:48)

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]

Esta tirei no miradouro da Costa da Caparica, por volta das 4:50 da manha dia 16. 






[/IMG]

Alguns minutos atrás na Costa da Caparica.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Set 2014 às 15:52)

Aguaceiro forte, acompanhado por rajadas de vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Set 2014 às 15:56)

AndréFrade disse:


> Aguaceiro forte, acompanhado por rajadas de vento moderado a forte.



Essa célula vista daqui:





HDR


----------



## romeupaz (17 Set 2014 às 16:14)

```
Inundações obrigam a evacuar 131 crianças

Uma forte chuvada obrigou, ao início da tarde desta quarta-feira, a evacuar uma escola e um jardim de infância em Santarém. Ao todo, foram retiradas 131 crianças e dois adultos daqueles estabelecimentos.

Fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Santarém avançou ao JN que os pedidos de socorro foram recebidos cerca das 13.45 horas, altura em que uma chuvada mais forte causou diversas inundações na zona baixa da cidade.

De acordo com a mesma fonte, houve necessidade de retirar 126 crianças e dois adultos de uma escola básica, que ficou inundada.

Ao mesmo tempo, cinco crianças foram evacuadas de um jardim de infância, que, devido à subida das águas, ficou isolado.

Em ambos os casos, as operações decorreram sem incidentes.
```

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais/concelho.aspx?Distrito=Santar%E9m&Concelho=Santar%E9m&Option=Interior&content_id=4129952


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Set 2014 às 16:53)

Célula interessante a SE daqui, posto fotos daqui por 1h que vou ter de sair e não tenho tempo para fazer upload e isso tudo.


----------



## david 6 (17 Set 2014 às 17:14)

caiu um aguaceiro fraco em Lisboa, a minha vista agora está assim:


----------



## squidward (17 Set 2014 às 17:57)

Caiu há pouco um Aguaceiro misturado com Sol, no fim viu-se o arco-iris


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Set 2014 às 18:02)

Boas

Dia bem tranquilo...
*2,5 mm*

Foto tirada a hora de almoço.


----------



## Lousano (17 Set 2014 às 18:39)

Boa tarde.

Inicio de tarde com aguaceiros acumularam 3,3mm. Por agora sol.

Aqui ao lado em Miranda do Corvo, cerca das 13H00, um raio acertou na igreja matriz provocando danos na instalação eléctrica e telhado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Set 2014 às 19:02)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Célula interessante a SE daqui, posto fotos daqui por 1h que vou ter de sair e não tenho tempo para fazer upload e isso tudo.



A célula de que falava:


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (17 Set 2014 às 19:06)

Céu muito nublado em Mafra, com abertas.
O último aguaceiro forte foi por volta das 14:00.

Temperatura ao ar ambiente de 22ºC;
Humidade relativa de 73%
E o vento a 25.8 km/h
PA=1006.1 mBar


----------



## joao nunes (17 Set 2014 às 19:27)

aqui sigo com 24,0ºc 69% de humidade


----------



## GonçaloMPB (17 Set 2014 às 20:13)

Aguaceiro bem forte no TagusPark agora mesmo.


----------



## ricardocampos11 (17 Set 2014 às 20:44)

Será que hoje á noite ocorre trovoada?


----------



## joao nunes (17 Set 2014 às 20:53)

não me pareçe


----------



## DaniFR (17 Set 2014 às 20:57)

kelinha disse:


> Chove torrencialmente em Taveiro (Coimbra).


Eu ia na Via Rápida quando veio essa chuvada. A visibilidade ficou bastante reduzida e apanhei vários lençóis de água em São Martinho do Bispo.

Nessa hora a EMA de Coimbra (Bencanta) acumulou 11,3mm.


----------



## romeupaz (17 Set 2014 às 21:26)

Estou a ver trovoada de minha casa (webcam do Meteoleiria) para o lado do mar!


----------



## Teles (17 Set 2014 às 23:32)

Hoje um dia bem mais suave mas com mais trovoada em comparação ao dia de ontem!
Umas fotos tiradas hoje:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Set 2014 às 08:08)

Próximas horas, principalmente nos distritos de Coimbra e Leiria, é de esperar muita chuva


----------



## Jodamensil (18 Set 2014 às 08:34)

Para a zona de Lisboa / Loures, vai haver algo para hoje? ou e mesmo so para os lados de Leiria?


----------



## david 6 (18 Set 2014 às 09:22)

Jodamensil disse:


> Para a zona de Lisboa / Loures, vai haver algo para hoje? ou e mesmo so para os lados de Leiria?



eu estou à espera que lá para a tarde ocorra chuva, mas por enquanto ainda não


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Set 2014 às 09:23)

Bom dia,
Neste momento aqui no Marquês está céu pouco nublado, algum vento e 21º.


----------



## jorgeanimal (18 Set 2014 às 09:32)

Um aguaceiro passou aqui por cima, deixando 1,8 mm de água.
A temperatura caiu 2ºC


----------



## Gongas (18 Set 2014 às 09:58)

Ui, esta frente é jeitosa, deve trazer muita chuva e por um longo periodo de tempo aqui no distrito de Coimbra.
para já algum sol a mistura com nuvens.


----------



## kelinha (18 Set 2014 às 10:24)

Bom dia. Por Taveiro (6 ou 7km a oeste de Coimbra) está muito nublado, não se vê o sol, está muito vento, por vezes acompanhado de rajadas muito fortes, que deitam o arvoredo aqui ao lado e fazem uma barulheira descomunal. Tá bonito.


----------



## vitamos (18 Set 2014 às 10:32)

kelinha disse:


> Bom dia. Por Taveiro (6 ou 7km a oeste de Coimbra) está muito nublado, não se vê o sol, está muito vento, por vezes acompanhado de rajadas muito fortes, que deitam o arvoredo aqui ao lado e fazem uma barulheira descomunal. Tá bonito.



Sem dúvida interessante. 7 km a Este vê-se a cortina de nuvens a avançar de uma forma muitíssimo lenta (quase parada), o vento praticamente cessou. Daqui a alguns minutos certamente que a diferença será bem grande.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Set 2014 às 10:45)

vitamos disse:


> Sem dúvida interessante. 7 km a Este vê-se a cortina de nuvens a avançar de uma forma muitíssimo lenta (quase parada), o vento praticamente cessou. Daqui a alguns minutos certamente que a diferença será bem grande.



Bom dia Vitamos,

Nas próximas horas será de esperar exactamente isso, uma cortina de nuvens a avançar de forma muito lenta, mas existindo uma espécie de barreira entre litoral e interior, de acordo com os modelos globais e de Meso-Escala. Espera-se chuva persistente junto á costa.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Set 2014 às 11:13)

Vai chovendo, 20,9ºC e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## kelinha (18 Set 2014 às 11:14)

Em Taveiro começou agora a chover de forma moderada...


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (18 Set 2014 às 11:21)

Em Mafra, está muito escuro, com o céu bastante nublado.
Aguaceiros fortes e há mais ou menos 10 minutos escureceu ainda mais.
Novo aguaceiro agora, bastante forte, persistente e com vento.

T= 23ºC
Vento = 37,3 km/h
Humidade de 69%

Índice de UV=3
Visibilidade= 10 km

PA= 1007,1 mBar


----------



## AMFC (18 Set 2014 às 11:26)

IPMA lança aviso laranja para todos os distritos do litoral por previsão de chuva forte, granizo e ventos fortes


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Set 2014 às 11:37)

Cumulus congestus muito interessantes a Este.

A chuva passa a Oeste, os cúmulos a este, e aqui... nada.

*EDIT:*
11:39 Começou a chover 
11:40 Com granizo
11:42 Parou


----------



## kelinha (18 Set 2014 às 11:59)

Em Taveiro não só deixou de chover, como o vento acalmou imenso, e o sol até espreita!


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2014 às 12:11)

Primeira chuvada do dia.

Até faz fumo!


----------



## aqpcb (18 Set 2014 às 12:16)

Palmela Quinta do Anjo sol e vento


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Set 2014 às 12:21)

AnDré disse:


> Primeira chuvada do dia.
> 
> Até faz fumo!



O mesmo por aqui!

--

Não apanhaste a chuvada em que reportei algum granizo? Parece ter sido mesmo localizado 

A célula:







A rua em 3 minutos


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2014 às 12:26)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O mesmo por aqui!
> 
> --
> 
> Não apanhaste a chuvada em que reportei algum granizo? Parece ter sido mesmo localizado



Não, esse não apanhei.
Ainda não tinha chovido aqui hoje.

Mas agora foi uma valente chuvada. Disparou os alarmes dos carros e tudo.
Não dei conta de granizo. Pareceu-me só pingos enormes.











Caneças segue com 0,2mm. Foi um aguaceiro forte, muito localizado.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Set 2014 às 12:28)

Bom dia!

So far, so good...

Por aqui tem estado tudo muito calmo, à excepção de um vento mais agressivo que o normal...
Sol a brilhar que me acompanhou no jogging matinal, mas agora e finalmente parece estar a querer encobrir na totalidade, para dar uso aos avisos do IPMA.

Venha ela!


----------



## david 6 (18 Set 2014 às 12:30)

chuva forte por Lisboa


----------



## PapoilaVerde (18 Set 2014 às 12:41)

Por Almada nada de interessante. Manhã solarenga, com vento, 22ºC e que chegou a ter o céu bastante azul. Entretanto parece que o céu se está a cobrir de nuvens. Será que a chuva de Lisboa aqui chega?


----------



## mr_miglas (18 Set 2014 às 12:54)

Chove novamente em Coimbra. Um aguaceiro forte !!


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Set 2014 às 13:06)

Por aqui já esta manha caiu um aguaceiro ligeiro, que mal molhou o chão, está é um vendaval acima de uns 40/50 km/h.


----------



## miguel (18 Set 2014 às 13:13)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Por Almada nada de interessante. Manhã solarenga, com vento, 22ºC e que chegou a ter o céu bastante azul. Entretanto parece que o céu se está a cobrir de nuvens. Será que a chuva de Lisboa aqui chega?



Não chega, mas entretanto é possível que passe aguaceiros que se vão formando a SW, para o fim da tarde/noite sim vai haver um agravamento


----------



## miguel (18 Set 2014 às 13:15)

Por aqui nada a relatar a não ser dois aguaceiros muito curtos que apenas deu 0,8mm

Mínima tropical 20,0ºC

Agora algum vento a rajada máxima até agora é de 43km/h, temperatura amena 22,8ºC e humidade nos 77%


----------



## Candy (18 Set 2014 às 13:28)

A linha de instabilidade já está "encostada" ao Cabo Carvoeiro. O céu já está cinzento e avança lentamente. Contudo ainda não chove.

Durante esta madrugada, cerca das 4h30, caiu um forte aguaceiro que durou menos de 1 minuto e veio acompanhado de duas rajadas de vento bastante fortes. Esta manhã, pouco depois das 8h tb choveu com alguma intensidade, desde aí tem estado calmo.

Vamos ver que chuva nos trás esta linha que está a chegar agora.


----------



## rozzo (18 Set 2014 às 14:46)

Vista de um aguaceiro a chegar (da Cruz Quebrada):


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2014 às 15:04)

A mesma célula, a chegar à zona onde moro:






Segundos depois, uma valente carga de água.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Set 2014 às 15:08)

Brutal chuvada neste momento, e mesmo assim a uns 2km a Oeste de mim penso que foi pior (zona de Pinheiro de Loures).






Acho que através de um vídeo a noção é melhor do que através de fotos:


Panorama e vídeo feitos com telemóvel.


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (18 Set 2014 às 15:10)

Chuva forte em Figueiró dos Vinhos


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Set 2014 às 15:21)

Aqui por volta das 14 horas caiu um aguaceiro forte, daqueles que nem um chapéu de chuva aguenta, durou cerca de 10 minutos. Agora voltou o sol, mas secalhar nao veio pra ver ninguem.


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (18 Set 2014 às 15:21)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dahon (18 Set 2014 às 15:49)

Chegou a vez de Coimbra. Chove torrencial neste momento.


----------



## NunoBrito (18 Set 2014 às 15:50)

Actual. Vamos ver daqui a pouco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Set 2014 às 15:54)

Mais uma brutal chuvada.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (18 Set 2014 às 15:56)

Boa tarde pessoal!

Célula com estrutura suspeita, pelas 14.30h em Cascais... Parecia uma wallcloud com alguma rotação, mas à medida que foi avançando, as cortinas de chuva taparam a visibilidade.






Célula com estrutura suspeita, pelas 14.30h em Cascais...


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Set 2014 às 16:05)

Céu bastante negro a Oeste/NO.

Vem aí muita chuva.


----------



## david 6 (18 Set 2014 às 16:08)

está quase a chegar a nossa hora


----------



## mr_miglas (18 Set 2014 às 16:11)

À pouco, em Coimbra, um forte aguaceiro !


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Set 2014 às 16:13)

Por aqui mal caiu um pingo, e tem estado quase sempre o dia bem claro...


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Set 2014 às 16:27)

A precipitação mais intensa passou a norte, na serra.


----------



## mr_miglas (18 Set 2014 às 16:31)

Nas portagens de Coimbra Norte, há pouco!


----------



## celsomartins84 (18 Set 2014 às 16:33)

A chegar...


----------



## Candy (18 Set 2014 às 16:39)

Já chove em Peniche. 
Por enquanto chuva fraca a moderada acompanhada de rajadas de vento moderado. 
Nada de mais ainda.


----------



## Firefigther (18 Set 2014 às 16:42)

Digam-me uma coisa segundo o radar do IPMA a linha de instabilidade já começou a atingir o país a norte de Lisboa mas a margem Sul e o resto do litoral para baixo vai apanhar na mesma com essa instabilidade. Correto ?

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (18 Set 2014 às 16:42)

Mafra, há alguns instantes! Agora chove torrencialmente.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Set 2014 às 16:52)

Chove bem.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (18 Set 2014 às 16:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Céu bastante negro a Oeste/NO.
> 
> Vem aí muita chuva.



Aqui também colega. o céu estava muito assustador a oeste e caiu depois a pouco um forte aguaceiro.
Agora está a chover moderadamente.
O vento está moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.
É verdade Jonas viste a mensagem sobre a serra do socorro?
Respondi à tua mensagem mas acho que não sei porque não enviou.


----------



## NunoBrito (18 Set 2014 às 16:58)

Sê bem vinda!


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Set 2014 às 16:59)

Está a carregar, muita chuva.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Set 2014 às 16:59)

Que grande chuvada agora nos últimos 20 minutos, apanhei uma das maiores molhas da minha vida e nem 30 segundos tive a levar com ela, havia lençóis de água na estrada já com alguns centímetros...


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2014 às 16:59)

Webcam da Cruz Quebrada:


----------



## ecobcg (18 Set 2014 às 17:02)

AnDré disse:


> Webcam da Cruz Quebrada:
> 
> ]http://i.imgur.com/VdsFS7E.jpg[/IMG]



Link?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Set 2014 às 17:03)

ecobcg disse:


> Link?



 http://jchome.dyndns.org/cgi-bin/guestimage.html


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (18 Set 2014 às 17:05)

JoãoLuísAguiar disse:


> Mafra, há alguns instantes! Agora chove torrencialmente.



Panorama semelhante ao que se passou aqui à pouco


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2014 às 17:06)

ecobcg disse:


> Link?



Sorry!
Webcam Cruz Quebrada. 
Já está com chuva.

Visto daqui:


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Set 2014 às 17:06)

Acumula bem...6,1 mm


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Set 2014 às 17:09)

Chove forte aqui por Sintra neste momento .

Vento fraco de sul.


----------



## zejorge (18 Set 2014 às 17:13)

Boa tarde

Aqui quase no centro geodésico de Portugal, o vento sopra moderado a forte, temperatura nos 23,1º, pressão nos 1006,2 hpa, e apenas 1,0 mm acumulado.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Set 2014 às 17:14)

Começa a chover por aqui.

Vento com rajadas moderadas/fortes e céu escuro.


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2014 às 17:15)

Vento forte aqui, de sudoeste.
Já chove, mas o melhor está a passar a oeste.


----------



## david 6 (18 Set 2014 às 17:15)

ceu a ficar bastante negro em Lisboa


----------



## Firefigther (18 Set 2014 às 17:23)

Pelo que mostra o radar do IPMA está a formar-se ao largo  células bem grandes com muita chuva  na zona de Lisboa / Margem Sul estou correto ?

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/


----------



## aqpcb (18 Set 2014 às 17:26)

Aqui Palmela Quinta do Anjo ainda nada


----------



## joao nunes (18 Set 2014 às 17:26)

certissimo


----------



## Aspvl (18 Set 2014 às 17:31)

Finalmente alguma chuva moderada! 
O céu também está bastante escuro!

EDIT 17h33: Tornou-se forte!


----------



## Candy (18 Set 2014 às 17:34)

Estou neste momento de baixo de chuva torrencial junto ao farol do cabo carvoeiro. Nem o mar se vê!


----------



## david 6 (18 Set 2014 às 17:39)

vai chovendo moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Set 2014 às 17:43)

Recomeçou a chover, céu escuro a oeste, vem aí mais uma carga de água.


----------



## romeupaz (18 Set 2014 às 17:44)

Sai do carro na altura errada, estou encharcado...


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Set 2014 às 17:49)

Chove torrencialmente !


----------



## aqpcb (18 Set 2014 às 17:52)

Aqui Palmela já chove tambme moderado


----------



## zeant (18 Set 2014 às 17:55)

Começou a descarregar na zona de pombal, chuva e vento.


----------



## windchill (18 Set 2014 às 18:02)

O aguaceiro aqui na Amora/Seixal foi á bruta....


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Set 2014 às 18:15)

Pensei que ia chover bem mais, por hoje já está tudo provavelmente .

Nem aos 7 mm cheguei, 6,2 mm.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Set 2014 às 18:17)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pensei que ia chover bem mais, por hoje já está tudo provavelmente .
> 
> Nem aos 7 mm cheguei, 6,2 mm.



Boas!

Sinceramente não me parece nada que esteja tudo por hoje. No satélite parece vir uma segunda linha de instabilidade aqui para a zona da AML.


----------



## kelinha (18 Set 2014 às 18:33)

Chove bem por Taveiro...


----------



## I Love surf (18 Set 2014 às 18:44)

[pessoal aqui do lado de Santarém virado para o Tejo no sentido de Almeirim Benfica do Ribatejo estou a ver um pequeno funil numa nuvem bem escura esta alguém nesta zona!?


----------



## windchill (18 Set 2014 às 18:47)

A coisa por aqui tá a ficar preta...


----------



## david 6 (18 Set 2014 às 18:47)

I Love surf disse:


> [pessoal aqui do lado de Santarém virado para o Tejo no sentido de Almeirim Benfica do Ribatejo estou a ver um pequeno funil numa nuvem bem escura esta alguém nesta zona!?



tira foto, mas no radar não se ve nada


----------



## I Love surf (18 Set 2014 às 18:50)

david 6 disse:


> tira foto, mas no radar não se ve nada



Agora desapareceu quase totalmente com a base da nuvem com uma ponta peço desculpa não conseguir ter a linguagem apropriada
Agora nada apenas a mesma nuvem mesmo muito escura com muita chuva na direção de Santarém


----------



## ricardocampos11 (18 Set 2014 às 19:37)

O que acham, será que hoje vai trovejar á noite?


----------



## david 6 (18 Set 2014 às 19:40)

nem vou comentar a desilusão que foi por aqui


----------



## ricardocampos11 (18 Set 2014 às 19:43)

Acredito :/ , hoje foi uma treta....talvez á noite possamos ter sorte e termos mais alguma coisa...


----------



## Microburst (18 Set 2014 às 20:43)

Nada de especial de facto, apenas uns aguaceiros moderados (nem fortes foram), muita nebulosidade é certo, muita humidade, calor e pouco mais. 

Uma trovoadazinha por obséquio...


----------



## miguel (18 Set 2014 às 20:51)

Um verdadeiro fiasco apenas acumulei até agora 3,4mm  a linha de instabilidade mijou tudo no norte...


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Set 2014 às 20:59)

Boas,

*19,1ºC 
7,6 mm
*

Entre as 18h e 19h, a estação de *Colares,Sintra* acumulou *11,1 mm*.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (18 Set 2014 às 21:07)

Microburst disse:


> Nada de especial de facto, apenas uns aguaceiros moderados (nem fortes foram), muita nebulosidade é certo, muita humidade, calor e pouco mais.
> 
> Uma trovoadazinha por obséquio...



boas.para variar so um bocadinho a nossa zona mais uma vez nao teve direito a nada de mais.....será que a noite tras algo para nós???


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Set 2014 às 21:07)

Está fresco ! 

*19.0ºC* e 94% de HR.


----------



## ricardocampos11 (18 Set 2014 às 21:11)

Não acredito muito thunderstorm87 que hoje á noite ocorra trovoada.


----------



## miguel (18 Set 2014 às 21:14)

Vai chovendo ! acumulados 4,0mm 

Este mês até agora 95,6mm onde já vai a média!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (18 Set 2014 às 21:14)

ricardocampos11 disse:


> Não acredito muito thunderstorm87 que hoje á noite ocorra trovoada.



tambem nao tenho muita esperança.ultimamente passa tudo ao lado.


----------



## Teles (18 Set 2014 às 21:27)

AnDré disse:


> Sorry!
> Webcam Cruz Quebrada.
> Já está com chuva.
> 
> Visto daqui:



Caro André essa da grua tem direitos de autor


----------



## joao nunes (18 Set 2014 às 21:27)

aqui sigo com 22.2ºc e 75% humidade


----------



## thunderstorm87 (18 Set 2014 às 21:28)

pelo que se vê hoje nao passa disto.... que seca....


----------



## jonekko (18 Set 2014 às 21:39)

Teles disse:


> Caro André essa da grua tem direitos de autor



Com vista para as minhas futuras instalações de trabalho.


----------



## miguel (18 Set 2014 às 22:13)

vão rebentando novas células aqui a SW e graças  a isso vai chovendo bem, vou com 6,6mm e chove moderado agora

19,8ºC e 94%Hr


----------



## miguel (18 Set 2014 às 23:20)

diluvio em setubal...  21mm já


----------



## miguel (18 Set 2014 às 23:31)

Que brutalidade de chuvada que acabou de cair, passei de 9mm para 23,4mm em para ai 15 minutos! Rain rate máximo 164,6mm/h

Caiu granizo e vi um relâmpago ao longe


----------



## miguel (18 Set 2014 às 23:38)

Volta a cair muito forte!! aumentou o acumulado para 25,6mm


----------



## miguel (18 Set 2014 às 23:43)

Quando parece que vai parar vem outra igual 

27,2mm a contar


----------



## ricardocampos11 (18 Set 2014 às 23:43)

Aserio Miguel. Talvez ocorra alguma coisa pela costa da caparica e Almada


----------



## miguel (18 Set 2014 às 23:48)

Isto foi localizado apenas aqui rebenta na Arrábida e descarrega em Setúbal, é visível no radar! 

Por agora acalmou!


----------



## Teles (19 Set 2014 às 00:06)

O dia de ontem teve uma precipitação acumulada de 14,3mm.

Umas fotos do dia de ontem:


----------



## ThunderFreak (19 Set 2014 às 01:00)

Bem hoje desci um pouco e vim para VN de Santo André, aqui até tem chovido bem e agora 3 trovões mas ainda distantes.

EDIT: 2 para Santiago e 1 para Melides.


----------



## AnDré (19 Set 2014 às 01:24)

Teles disse:


> Caro André essa da grua tem direitos de autor



Opá, estão a tornar-se uma praga. 

Bom, o dia de ontem valeu pelos dois valentes aguaceiros da manhã. Principalmente o primeiro. Nenhum deles passou por Caneças. A estação lá acumulou 6mm ontem, e vai com 104,2mm este mês. 

Por aqui já está tudo bem regado!


----------



## dASk (19 Set 2014 às 01:34)

chove torrencialmente aqui na Moita!


----------



## Candy (19 Set 2014 às 02:38)

O radar do ipma está parado??? 
A última imagem que vejo é das 23h20.
hmmmm... não foi a velha história do turno das 3h. humpf...

EDIT: É só o radar pois as imagens de satélite estão normais. A última, a esta hora, é da 01h00


----------



## david 6 (19 Set 2014 às 08:23)

por volta da 1h e pouco caiu um bom aguaceiro por lisboa

agora a manhã segue com sol


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Set 2014 às 09:44)

Bom dia,
Céu cinzento no Marquês e com aspecto de que pode pingar a qualquer momento ou aparecer uma aberta - instável portanto. O termómetro marca 21º.


----------



## Aspvl (19 Set 2014 às 09:46)

Bom dia .
Chove moderadamente por Lisboa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Set 2014 às 15:04)

Por aqui já ve qualquer coisa ao longe, teve sol desde manha até agora, e agora começou a escurecer rapidamente.

A qualidade nao é a melhor, foi com o tlm.


----------



## david 6 (19 Set 2014 às 15:09)

já de volta para o fim de semana a Fajarda (Coruche), respirar ar puro e sair da grande cidade 

vista para N, umas torrezitas de um aguaceiro perto de Santarem


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (19 Set 2014 às 17:20)

Em Mafra:

Sol, parcialmente nublado.
Avanço com:

T=23 graus
Humidade=61%
Visibilidade de 10 km
Índice UV= moderado 3
Vento=23.1 km/h
Pressão atmosférica=1010,2 mBar


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Set 2014 às 17:45)

Boas,

Hoje de manhã(7.15) estava fresco, graças ao céu limpo e vento nulo, o carro chegou a marcar 14ºC.

Dia sem muita história, apenas observei 1 aguaceiro fraco.

T.actual:* 22,6ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Set 2014 às 18:52)

Por aqui caiu agora um aguaceiro forte, e ao mesmo tempo estava sol.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Set 2014 às 19:23)

Um time-lapse da tarde de ontem. Ver em HD.


Nota: algumas paragens devido à necessidade de trocar de cartões de memória e do sobreaquecimento da própria máquina.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Set 2014 às 20:14)

Compilação de duas fotografias publicadas por uma amiga minha (Fátima Batista) no Facebook.

Nevoeiro esta manhã na Lezíria Grande (de Loures) (~1km de mim):


----------



## MSantos (19 Set 2014 às 22:11)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Um time-lapse da tarde de ontem. Ver em HD.
> 
> http://youtu.be/AQytJgAkTK8
> 
> Nota: algumas paragens devido à necessidade de trocar de cartões de memória e do sobreaquecimento da própria máquina.




Muito fixe Duarte!


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (19 Set 2014 às 22:58)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Um time-lapse da tarde de ontem. Ver em HD.
> 
> http://youtu.be/AQytJgAkTK8
> 
> Nota: algumas paragens devido à necessidade de trocar de cartões de memória e do sobreaquecimento da própria máquina.



Muito, muito bom, Duarte! 

Aqui no Litoral Oeste, o dia foi pacato... Nada de chuva, algumas nuvens e o sol a espreitar com intensidade [fotofobia ao máximo hoje  !]

Neste momento, céu nublado, nuvens dispersas. Estes são os dados em Mafra:

T= 19ºC
Humidade=88%
Visibilidade de 10 km
Índice UV= baixo: 0
Vento = 11.3 km/h
Pressão atmosférica=1012,9 mBar

Probabilidade de chuva para as próximas 8 horas: 25%


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Set 2014 às 23:02)

Boas,

*17,5ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Este fresco é bem-vindo, já chega de sauna!


----------



## Vitor TT (19 Set 2014 às 23:48)

Umas imagens, nada de especial, tiradas do H. Beatriz Angelo, ainda pensei que a coisa se ia compor, mas não, mas estava a ver que ia apanhar uma molha até ao carro  ,


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Set 2014 às 00:03)

Vitor TT disse:


> Umas imagens, nada de especial, tiradas do H. Beatriz Angelo, ainda pensei que a coisa se ia compor, mas não, mas estava a ver que ia apanhar uma molha até ao carro  ,



As tuas fotografias demonstram exactamente como foi o tempo hoje aqui nesta região. Períodos de céu muito nublado e alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a manhã.

PS - A minha casa está algures na direcção da 2ª árvore mais próxima, lá ao fundo naqueles prédios vermelhos e bege


----------



## Teles (20 Set 2014 às 00:21)

Boas deixo aqui umas fotos tiradas ontem:

Esta primeira com nevoeiro:


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (20 Set 2014 às 01:18)

Boas
Por aqui também nada de especial.
Foi um dia com alguma nebulosidade que nem permitiu a queda de um simples aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## Vitor TT (20 Set 2014 às 01:24)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> As tuas fotografias demonstram exactamente como foi o tempo hoje aqui nesta região. Períodos de céu muito nublado e alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a manhã.
> 
> PS - A minha casa está algures na direcção da 2ª árvore mais próxima, lá ao fundo naqueles prédios vermelhos e bege



Alias quando estava dentro do hospital, que tinha uma panoramica virada a norte e é quando vejo chover, passou tipo pelo cabeço de Montachique ou mais perto, escureceu na altura e pensei que " lá me vou molhar, o que vale e espero que sejam rápidos  os aguaceiros ", curioso que a temperatura até estava agradável, penso que uns 24 - 25º.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (20 Set 2014 às 01:33)

Finalmente começa a chover


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (20 Set 2014 às 01:35)

Mas já parou.
Vamos ver como vai ser o decorrer do tempo depois da madrugada.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (20 Set 2014 às 07:36)

Choveu com alguma intensidade em Mafra, mas já parou...

Temperatura=16 graus
Vento=11 km/h
Humidade=94%
Índice UV= baixo: 0
Visibilidade de 10 km
Pressão atmosférica= 1013,1 mBar

Probabilidade de precipitação nas próximas 8 horas: 30%

Com este microcloma... Veremos!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Set 2014 às 08:46)

Boas,

Nas ultimas horas cairam 2 aguaceiros moderados, renderam *1,0mm*


----------



## Thomar (20 Set 2014 às 09:45)

Bom dia!
A trovoada que entrou no Cabo Espichel e apesar de ser longe daqui consegue-se ouvir aqui uns roncos muitos abafados. Será que ainda me calha qualquer coisa?


----------



## windchill (20 Set 2014 às 10:25)

Já ouvi um trovão...


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (20 Set 2014 às 11:05)

Agora está a ficar carregado 

E um aguaceiro forte!


----------



## squidward (20 Set 2014 às 11:46)

Aguaceiro forte neste momento.


----------



## Geiras (20 Set 2014 às 12:02)

Trovoada a Sul, já se ouvem!


----------



## Prates (20 Set 2014 às 12:08)

Esta é a minha vista desde a Póvoa de Santa Iria para a outra margem do Tejo, Barreiro e afins:


Vista de célula sobre a margem Sul do Tejo. by Mauro Prates, on Flickr


----------



## Thomar (20 Set 2014 às 12:10)

Geiras disse:


> Trovoada a Sul, já se ouvem!



Sim, outra trovoada a entrar praticamente no mesmo sítio (Cabo Espichel) da trovoada das 9H, também já ouvi 3 roncos muitos distantes, veremos se esta se aproxima daqui.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (20 Set 2014 às 12:24)

Thomar disse:


> Sim, outra trovoada a entrar praticamente no mesmo sítio (Cabo Espichel) da trovoada das 9H, também já ouvi 3 roncos muitos distantes, veremos se esta se aproxima daqui.



mais uma vez almada fica a vê-las passar ao lado


----------



## Geiras (20 Set 2014 às 12:39)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> mais uma vez almada fica a vê-las passar ao lado



Não percebi 

A trovoada passou ao lado aqui também, fica para a próxima...


----------



## Thomar (20 Set 2014 às 12:41)

Thomar disse:


> Sim, outra trovoada a entrar praticamente no mesmo sítio (Cabo Espichel) da trovoada das 9H, também já ouvi 3 roncos muitos distantes, veremos se esta se aproxima daqui.



Esta também já foi à vida... 
Olhando para as imagens de radar do IPMA, existem umas pequenas células no mar se elas entrarem mais a este pode ser que entre aqui qualquer coisa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Set 2014 às 12:50)

Aguaceiro forte a cair neste momento.


----------



## manganao (20 Set 2014 às 14:07)

Trovoada neste momento e aguaceiro


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Set 2014 às 14:41)

Céu bastante cinzento a Oeste, trata-se da celula que aparece no radar.
As que estão a sul é que são valentes.


----------



## criz0r (20 Set 2014 às 15:22)

Boas tardes pessoal, aqui por estas bandas está um dia bastante solarengo, os ultimos dias fomos todos um pouco por todo o País presenteados com imagens fantásticas da instabilidade que nos afectou e ainda afecta.. só foi pena não ter conseguido apanhar nada de jeito visto estar sempre a trabalhar mas a vida é assim mesmo .
Por agora muito sol, Céu pouco nublado e vento quase nulo.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Set 2014 às 16:26)

25.7ºC actuais e células em crescimento a SE/E/NE daqui.


----------



## StormRic (20 Set 2014 às 16:28)

Boas tardes a todos 
Durante toda a semana estive em viagem longe  do meu posto de observação em Carcavelos e sem acesso à internet. Estou agora a actualizar a leitura do seguimento espectacular feito por todos os membros, e não há dúvida que é deveras empolgante acompanhar o que aqui fica observado, documentado, registado e comentado. É uma fonte de informação fantástica e apercebemo-nos especialmente disso quando por um período de tempo estamos longe e quase sem sabermos como se desenrolou o filme do Tempo. Parabéns a todos os membros!

Neste momento em Carcavelos está sol com cumulo-nimbus a Sul e Sueste. Há uma célula a sul que desenvolveu uma bigorna extensa mas que parece entrar em fase de dissipação; foi registada actividade eléctrica. Na direcção sueste, sobre a Arrábida e mais além, há uma linha de cumulus congestus em frente a uma fila de topos de cumulo-nimbus distantes. Boa visibilidade a SO e razoável a SE com neblina que não impede a vista do Cabo e da Arrábida. Vento fraco a moderado de SO a SSO.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Set 2014 às 16:43)

A célula a SE daqui:


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (20 Set 2014 às 16:45)

Aqui por Mafra começam a avistar-se nuvens acasteladas e escuras a Oeste e está ficar fresco...

*Dados actuais (16h31):*

T=23ºC
Humidade 70%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 10%

Visibilidade de 10 km
Índice de UV = moderado: 4

Vento= 22,4 km/h
PA= 1015,9 mBar
_________________

Pôr do Sol: 19h36.
Lua: Quarto minguante, idade de 26,1 dias e luminosidade de 11,4%


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Set 2014 às 16:57)

Existe uma célula com trovoada a Este de Peniche que vai até à Nazaré.


----------



## StormRic (20 Set 2014 às 17:04)

O horizonte de ESE a SO às 16:50





A bigorna destaca-se da nuvem-mãe e dissipa-se. A célula perde actividade, como está a acontecer com as restantes sobre o oceano mais a Sul e SSO.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Set 2014 às 17:06)

Neste momento chove na Nazaré.

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/nazare/


----------



## Gongas (20 Set 2014 às 17:24)

está a chegar a Coimbra, chuva, muita chuva acompanhada de trovoada!
por esta não esperava.


----------



## DaniFR (20 Set 2014 às 17:25)

A Oeste de Coimbra, caiu agora um aguaceiro forte acompanhado de trovoada.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Set 2014 às 17:37)

A Este:


----------



## zeant (20 Set 2014 às 17:45)

Chuva muito forte acompanhada de trovoadas na zona de Pombal. 
Descarregou bem por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (20 Set 2014 às 18:10)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Um time-lapse da tarde de ontem. Ver em HD.
> 
> http://youtu.be/AQytJgAkTK8
> 
> Nota: algumas paragens devido à necessidade de trocar de cartões de memória e do sobreaquecimento da própria máquina.



 Espectacular. O time-lapse é sem dúvida o melhor registo visual de seguimento que se pode fazer, volto a sublinhá-lo. Existe algum tópico sobre técnicas de obter as imagens e construir a animação? É preciso expandir este método ao maior número possível de membros.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Set 2014 às 18:12)

StormRic disse:


> Espectacular. O time-lapse é sem dúvida o melhor registo visual de seguimento que se pode fazer, volto a sublinhá-lo. Existe algum tópico sobre técnicas de obter as imagens e construir a animação? É preciso expandir este método ao maior número possível de membros.



Concordo contigo, mas nem todos têm máquina fotográfica reflex.


----------



## StormRic (20 Set 2014 às 18:21)

Miguel96 disse:


> Concordo contigo, mas nem todos têm máquina fotográfica reflex.



Pode ser feito mesmo com qualquer máquina, o mais importante é garantir a estabilidade da câmara de foto para foto. Intervalos de 5 ou mais segundos entre fotos são realizáveis com qualquer dispositivo, mesmo telemóveis. Por vezes basta a cobertura de 1 ou 2 minutos para se ter a visão da dinâmica geral das nuvens. 1 minuto em imagens de 5 em 5 segundos dá em animação perfeita um segundo de filme, mas pode ser desacelerado para imagem a imagem sem se perder a noção de movimento.
- Tripé ou apoio estável (pedras, muro, qualquer coisa serve);
- Programa para montar as imagens em filme.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Set 2014 às 19:10)

Boas,

*21,2ºC*
Céu pouco nublado
Vento fraco
*1,0 mm*


----------



## Zapiao (20 Set 2014 às 19:12)

Ouve se trovões ao longe em Coimbra


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Set 2014 às 20:14)

Hoje durante a tarde ainda se ouviram alguns trovoes, mas a trovoada devia de ir em deslocação porque por aqui nao deitou nada.

18.2 °C
Humidade-92%
Chuva-8.38 mm


----------



## joao nunes (20 Set 2014 às 20:43)

23,4ºC
humidade-70%


----------



## miguel (20 Set 2014 às 20:54)

Podem ver aqui fotos das caçadas desta tarde de alguns membros da Equipa Meteoalerta.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Meteoalerta/124275617614183


----------



## Teles (20 Set 2014 às 22:17)

Umas fotos de hoje:


----------



## StormRic (20 Set 2014 às 22:46)

Teles disse:


> Umas fotos de hoje:



 Muito boas as fotos, como sempre! Estou a pensar que todas as fotos obtidas pelos membros, e outras, podiam ser colocadas por georeferenciação num mapa diário, à semelhança das fotos do Panoramio no Google Maps ou Google Earth, num ficheiro KML talvez; associadas a outras camadas tais como a situação sinóptica, redes de observações de superfície, etc.


----------



## StormRic (20 Set 2014 às 22:50)

miguel disse:


> Podem ver aqui fotos das caçadas desta tarde de alguns membros da Equipa Meteoalerta.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Meteoalerta/124275617614183



Excelente trabalho, parabéns!


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (21 Set 2014 às 00:10)

Aqui céu parcialmente nublado, temperaturas amenas e sem vento! (coisa rara nesta terra eheheh).

Dados actuais (00h10):

T=19ºC
Humidade 89%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 10%

Visibilidade de 10 km
Índice de UV = baixo: 0

Vento= 1,6 km/h
PA= 1016,9 mBar
_____________________

Nascer do Sol: 07h23.
Lua: Quarto minguante, idade de 26.4 dias e luminosidade de 9.6%


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2014 às 05:47)

Trovoada a SSO, 40-50Km, coincide com potentes ecos vermelhos de radar. Deslocamento lento para norte ou NNO.

Aqui o vento é do quadrante sueste, em geral fraco, as nuvens deslocam-se de SSE.
Relâmpagos a 210º, SSO.

07:00 a actividade eléctrica parece ter cessado. As nuvens baixas locais desapareceram, resta apenas uma bigorna bastante espalhada de contornos mal definidos correspondente a ecos verdes no radar. Persiste uma célula de ecos laranja/vermelho a ONO de Sines, SSO daqui. Mantém-se portanto uma zona de geração mas as células ao progredirem para norte perdem potência e dissipam-se.


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2014 às 07:11)

Enquanto o sol não nasce, fica aqui o ocaso de ontem com nuvens de formas imaginativas. Continuam os sinais de instabilidade e do fluxo de sul, visíveis nas linhas de cumulus sobre o oceano.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Set 2014 às 07:26)

Boas,

17,9ºC
Chuviscos


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2014 às 07:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 17,9ºC
> Chuviscos



Bom dia
Precisamente, aqui também, chuva fraca da bigorna em dissipação e novamente um grande arco-íris a oeste.

Esta nuvem tem o aspecto de uma gigantesca nuvem de fumo, todas as cores do nascer do sol estão esbatidas. Há novas células a aparecerem a oeste e a SSO.






O mar calmo tem uma bela ondulação com ondas na praia bem formadas, só faltam os surfistas, as condições parecem-me bastante boas, vento fraco ou quase nulo.

07:30 Intensa actividade eléctrica na zona que permanece estacionária a SSO, ouvem-se trovões muito distantes e graves. O mapa das DEA mostra um núcleo bastante concentrado que praticamente não se move dali há cerca de três horas:


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Set 2014 às 08:08)

Vista para Oeste, esta nuvem está a crescer bem.


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2014 às 08:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vista para Oeste, esta nuvem está a crescer bem.



Confirmo daqui, a oeste de Cascais, começou a formar-se há cerca de duas horas, progride para norte mas novas torres surgem na extremidade sul. O eco de radar tem um centro laranja. Aparentemente, se se mantiver no mesmo curso, não virá a afectar a costa.
Às 07:36




08:10





actividade eléctrica intensa:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Set 2014 às 09:16)

Bons dias.

*Costa da Caparica:*











*Carcavelos:*






*Oeiras:*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Set 2014 às 09:38)

Em Lisboa já cai pinga grossa.


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2014 às 10:05)

Na Amadora também vai pingando.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Set 2014 às 10:08)

Vento fraco de ENE e 22,7 ºC.

Broken de Cumulus, Altocumulus e Cirrostratus.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Set 2014 às 10:10)

Chuvisco.
Bastante cinzento a sul.


----------



## Batalha64 (21 Set 2014 às 11:26)

Aqui no Magoito já caiu uns pingos, agora de momento não.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (21 Set 2014 às 11:43)

Boas a todos.segundo a imagem de radar parece que esta célula não vai chegar a terra.para variar...


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Set 2014 às 11:45)

Céu praticamente limpo, e já se nota bem a subida da temperatura máxima, que está a rondar os 27º C


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Set 2014 às 11:52)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Boas a todos.segundo a imagem de radar parece que esta célula não vai chegar a terra.para variar...




Um desperdicio que dura a horas.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (21 Set 2014 às 11:54)

Se isto chegasse a terra ....


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Set 2014 às 12:03)

Por aqui 26.9ºC e céu parcialmente nublado.

A SW daqui (no oceano) tem sido uma constante na formação de células com precipitação forte e actividade eléctrica intensa. Um desperdício..


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (21 Set 2014 às 12:05)

*Por Mafra, céu muito nublado, alguns aguaceiros dispersos. Pouco vento.

Dados actuais* (12:04):

T=22 graus

Humidade 88%

Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 50%

Visibilidade de 9 km

Índice de UV = moderado: 4

Vento=10,4 km/h

PA= 1016,9 mBar
__________________

Pôr do Sol: 19h36.

Lua: Quarto minguante, idade de 26,8 dias e luminosidade de 7,4%


----------



## Gilmet (21 Set 2014 às 13:37)

Boa tarde! 

Céu parcialmente encoberto por um _mix_ de nuvens médias e altas, e 23,2ºC de temperatura.

61% de humidade e 1018 hPa de pressão, com vento a soprar fraco.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (21 Set 2014 às 13:39)

Bom dia
Trovoada em aproximação mas ainda não começou a chover


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Set 2014 às 13:43)

Vão rebentando umas células aqui à volta, já com céu negro para W/NW.


----------



## Lightning (21 Set 2014 às 13:44)

Trovoada!


----------



## criz0r (21 Set 2014 às 13:46)

Boa tarde, mas que bomba que acabou de cair ppor cima de mim, até fez uma pequena onda de choque em minha casa, neste momento cai granizo e vento fraco.


----------



## Edward (21 Set 2014 às 13:52)

Boas

Por aqui, durante a manhã, o sol ainda foi espreitando. Agora está totalmente nublado e ouve-se trovoada. Núvens bem negras a E

Passei pela praia. Mar agitadíssimo e temperatura da água extremamente agradável


----------



## Lightning (21 Set 2014 às 13:54)

Vi 3 raios bem definidos e ouvi os respectivos trovões. Sim senhor estou espantado


----------



## thunderstorm87 (21 Set 2014 às 13:55)

brutal.nao estava nada a espera.rebentou uma descarga aqui.....


----------



## david 6 (21 Set 2014 às 13:58)

pena que tive casamento ontem em Muge (entre Salvaterra e Almeirim) porque houve boa festa entre Coruche e Couço e no próprio Couço e Mora, senão tinha conseguido umas boas fotos, o meu amigo do Couço tirou umas fotos que vou colocar
apesar de tar casamento ainda apanhei uma bela surpresa, quando vinha de Coruche (onde foi a cerimónia) para Muge (come e bebes), tive de passar aqui pela Fajarda e não foi que caiu um aguaceiro fortíssimo aqui, eu estava atento ao radar atraves do telemovel, mas o radar não indicava nada aqui e de repente quando vinha na Fajarda desata a chover forte!!! fiquei surpreendido e contente   foi por volta das 14h, ate´ tivemos de diminuir logo a velocidade porque era bem forte a chuva e engraçado foi um aguaceiro bem localizado porque no fim da Fajarda passado uns 50 metros, o chão estava sequíssimo, só de pensar que 50 metros atrás estava chuva forte , mais tarde reparei que foi um aguaceiro nasceu mesmo ali em cima

e desculpem lá o testamento 

PS: já agora, a estação marca 24mm esta semana

fica aqui umas fotos que o meu amigo tirou ontem perto do Couço, as fotos estão na página do facebook que está na minha assinatura


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Set 2014 às 14:02)

Em crescimento:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Set 2014 às 14:04)

Trovoada  A SE/Este, bem audível.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Set 2014 às 14:05)

Trovoada também audível por aqui, com céu negro a W.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (21 Set 2014 às 14:06)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> brutal.nao estava nada a espera.rebentou uma descarga aqui.....


Fiquei também espantada com os trovões assim vindos do nada. Foi um barulho...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (21 Set 2014 às 14:07)

Por aqui vou ouvindo trovões bem fortes!
Pena é estar sol e a animação à volta


----------



## criz0r (21 Set 2014 às 14:09)

Só oiço trovões por todo o lado é impressionante..


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (21 Set 2014 às 14:10)

Trovões mais frequentes neste momento e chove moderadamente.


----------



## meko60 (21 Set 2014 às 14:10)

Boa tarde.
Algum membro do fórum sabe onde está a trovoada (por assim dizer)? Aqui em Almada os 2 primeiros pareceram bem perto.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Set 2014 às 14:11)

Trovoada finalmente!!!
Estou perto do H. Santa Maria e ela está a N daqui. Chuva forte a muito forte com pingas bem grossas!! Granizo a derreter bem baixo já certamente


----------



## Sunnyrainy (21 Set 2014 às 14:12)

Dá a ideia que são trovões vindos de todos os quadrantes! Impressionante! 

Aposto que não vai chover aqui nem uma gota


----------



## Lightning (21 Set 2014 às 14:12)

Daqui consigo vê-los e ouvi-los bem. Alguns ainda fazem estremecer a casa


----------



## Jodamensil (21 Set 2014 às 14:12)

Duarte Sousa. de onde vem a trovoada?? tou aqui em loures o tempo ta quase limpo.... nao tou a perceber nada!!


----------



## PapoilaVerde (21 Set 2014 às 14:13)

criz0r disse:


> Só oiço trovões por todo o lado é impressionante..



Realmente é estranho. Olhando para Oeste (direção do mar), não se vislumbram nuvens de trovoada, até se vê céu azul e nada fazia antever que houvesse trovoada. Por enquanto nada de chuva ou granizo aqui pelo Pragal.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Set 2014 às 14:15)

Alguns _roncos_ de trovoada a Norte. 23,2ºC e 62% de humidade.

Panorama geral:


----------



## blade (21 Set 2014 às 14:16)

É chuva miudinha e muitos trovões, já trovejou aqui mais do que no ano inteiro nesta última meia hora =)


----------



## Rachie (21 Set 2014 às 14:16)

Aqui por Cacilhas quando começaram os primeiros raios era ver a passarada à toa sem saber para onde ir. Os meus gatos ficaram em pânico e os vizinhos de baixo tiveram de adiar o churrasco.
Caiu chuva intensa e algum granizo. Viu-se raios por todo o lado mas não consegui registar nenhum :-( 
Entretanto a trovoada moveu-se Tejo acima e ainda se ouvem boas bombas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Set 2014 às 14:19)

Frequência brutal, 5-10 segundos entre cada trovão... Eu vi a célula a nascer e fui registando, mais logo meto tudo. Por agora deixo uma foto dela neste momento:






Sem edição, mas com estilo de imagem criado na máquina.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (21 Set 2014 às 14:21)

meko60 disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Algum membro do fórum sabe onde está a trovoada (por assim dizer)? Aqui em Almada os 2 primeiros pareceram bem perto.


 
Boas a trovoada está em deslocação de O SO para ENE


----------



## Prates (21 Set 2014 às 14:22)

Boa tarde, até ao momento só vislumbrei um raio apesar de ouvir vários trovões.
Vista para Sul.



Storm clouds above Lisbon. by Mauro Prates, on Flickr


----------



## thunderstorm87 (21 Set 2014 às 14:22)

Pelo menos é o que me apercebo através do meu ponto de observação


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Set 2014 às 14:23)

Aqui no pré-litoral de Moscavide já começa a chover.

Já há trovoada desde antes das 14h.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (21 Set 2014 às 14:23)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Frequência brutal, 5-10 segundos entre cada trovão... Eu vi a célula a nascer e fui registando, mais logo meto tudo. Por agora deixo uma foto dela neste momento:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Essa célula está aproximar-se por cima da região de onde vivo!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (21 Set 2014 às 14:25)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Essa célula está aproximar-se por cima da região de onde vivo!



Prepara te para a trovoada. Aqui na zona de Almada largou uns bons estoirou. Deu para por os animais em pânico


----------



## Relâmpago (21 Set 2014 às 14:27)

Por aqui, Lisboa, TrovoadaMesmo por cima de mim.

Mais tarde posto umas fotos da formação da célula quando fazia a aproximação a Lisboa


----------



## romeupaz (21 Set 2014 às 14:28)

Mas qual é a malandra responsável pelas bombas?


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Set 2014 às 14:29)

Bela torre a ESTE.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (21 Set 2014 às 14:30)

E essa pequenina mancha por cima da margem sul e de Lisboa. Parece inofensiva mas já dá para ver que não é.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (21 Set 2014 às 14:30)

Ganda estoiro! sentiu-se bem o impacto!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Set 2014 às 14:30)

Chuva forte.

Rate de 33,0 mm/h.

Acumulados 1,0 mm desde o início do evento.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (21 Set 2014 às 14:31)

Se piorar vo ter desligar pc pois pode amandar corrente eléctrica abaixo


----------



## meko60 (21 Set 2014 às 14:32)

Bela foto, jonas_87!!


----------



## Prates (21 Set 2014 às 14:34)

Esta foto foi tirada para o lado sudoeste para o lado de Loures a uns minutos, fotos são tiradas de momento com o telemóvel. 


Clouds in the sky by Mauro Prates, on Flickr


----------



## windchill (21 Set 2014 às 14:36)

Em Cacilhas há pouco caiu um aguaceiro épico, com alguma trovoada à mistura!!


----------



## Nuno_1010 (21 Set 2014 às 14:36)

A sul de Peniche já se ouve


----------



## Candy (21 Set 2014 às 14:39)

Peniche, comecei agora a ouvir trovoada! As nuvens aproximam-se. Vamos ver se chega cá!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (21 Set 2014 às 14:39)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Se piorar vo ter desligar pc pois pode amandar corrente eléctrica abaixo



Já pensei nisso e já desliguei o meu. Tou no fórum através do telemóvel


----------



## Enkeli (21 Set 2014 às 14:41)

Olá a todos aqui por  Vila Franca de Xira está muito nublado mas para já nada se passa.. é de esperar alguma coisa para estes lados?


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2014 às 14:42)

Cais do Sodré com 5,8mm. Nada mau.


----------



## Candy (21 Set 2014 às 14:48)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> A sul de Peniche já se ouve



Parece-me que está a passar mais por terra! Aqui junto à costa vê-se o negro mais pra dentro! humpf...


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (21 Set 2014 às 14:48)

E os estoiros continuam!


----------



## miguelcardal (21 Set 2014 às 14:55)

Boas a todos sou novo por aqui pelo fórum mas sempre fui fascinado por meteorologia ! Este é Panorama actual pela cidade de pombal! 
http://flic.kr/p/p3giGz


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (21 Set 2014 às 14:56)

Relâmpagos visíveis a sudeste!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (21 Set 2014 às 14:59)

miguelcardal disse:


> Boas a todos sou novo por aqui pelo fórum mas sempre fui fascinado por meteorologia ! Este é Panorama actual pela cidade de pombal!
> http://flic.kr/p/p3giGz


 Tive falar com colegas meus de essa zona e eles confirmaram que por ai por enquanto o panorama está calmo!


----------



## DaniFR (21 Set 2014 às 15:01)

A Este:


----------



## miguelcardal (21 Set 2014 às 15:01)

Sim! ontem á tarde tivemos muita acção por aqui, hoje devo ir até á praia ver se me calha qualquer coisa!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (21 Set 2014 às 15:02)

Aqui roncos fortes com raios visíveis e continua chover moderadamente.


----------



## madmario (21 Set 2014 às 15:04)

Aqui pela Malveira chove moderadamente com alguns vestigios de granizo e estalos de trovoada com fartura. A trovoada já dura há uma boa hora +/-.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Set 2014 às 15:13)

Grande trovão agora!


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Set 2014 às 15:22)

A NW:




A NE:


----------



## Gilmet (21 Set 2014 às 15:26)

Grande negridão no quadrante Norte, e começa a desenvolver-se uma nova célula sobre a Serra de Sintra.

Sem dúvida uma tarde interessante, especialmente para quem vive para lá de Mafra.

Mantenho os 23,2ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (21 Set 2014 às 15:33)

Por aqui já chove, cai granizo (pequena dimensão).
Oiço ao longe a trovoada que está a NE desde cerca das 14.10.
Neste momento está a aproximar-se. Já se ouvem os trovões bem perto

PS:  a célula parece que está estacionada ao largo de Mafra, não arreda pé dali


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (21 Set 2014 às 15:36)

A trovoada aqui também já dura a um bom tempo!


----------



## Candy (21 Set 2014 às 15:36)

Está a passar tudo ao lado!!! Uns pingos e uns roncos ao longe


----------



## DaniFR (21 Set 2014 às 15:37)

Começa agora a chover, pingas grossas.

Temperatura actual: 25,3ºC


----------



## thunderstorm87 (21 Set 2014 às 15:39)

vamos ver se aqui por almada apanhamos algo mais no dia de hoje.o que deu soube a pouco


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Set 2014 às 15:40)

A NE continuam a crescer:


----------



## fhff (21 Set 2014 às 15:40)

Aqui pela zona Oeste (Merceana) ouve-se roncos contínuos de trovoada e alguns relâmpagos Célula massiva a Oeste, a do eco vermelho no radar do IPMA. Deverá estar animado mais a Oeste...


----------



## Nuno_1010 (21 Set 2014 às 15:41)

Peniche nem parece que e Portugal tudo passa a Norte, Sul, Este e Oeste


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (21 Set 2014 às 15:41)

Sol a espreitar sobre a negridão. Ouve-se ainda alguns roncos vindos de Sudeste. Para esse lado o céu está escuro!


----------



## Batalha64 (21 Set 2014 às 15:43)

Chuva com grande intensidade e trovoada neste momento.


----------



## david 6 (21 Set 2014 às 15:50)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> Peniche nem parece que e Portugal tudo passa a Norte, Sul, Este e Oeste



pior tou eu, que dos sitios que esperava mais actuvidade, aqui e ribatejo e ali alentejo aqui à volta e´ onde ate´ agora não há nada...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Set 2014 às 15:51)

Continuam constantes os trovões, embora já bem a Norte. 

O trovão que relatei há pouco foi seguido de outro (2 minutos depois) de semelhante intensidade sonora, ambos caíram a ~3km daqui (pelas coordenadas apresentadas pelo IPMA).

A Norte, está assim:





HDR


----------



## Nuno_1010 (21 Set 2014 às 15:52)

http://meteoabrantes.no-ip.info/webcams.php


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (21 Set 2014 às 16:06)

Acalmou por agora. A trovoada já se encontra longe daqui. Ainda chove moderadamente. Vamos ver o decorrer da tarde o que nos reserva.


----------



## david 6 (21 Set 2014 às 16:07)

escuro a SW, de resto nem vou comentar, aqui era suposto haver animação e´ dos poucos sitios do país em que não há......
27.3ºC 60% humidade


----------



## david 6 (21 Set 2014 às 16:18)

trovoada a SW há 5/10min tava assim:


----------



## bpereira (21 Set 2014 às 16:21)

Aqui em Brenha olhando para o lado da Serra da Lousã vê-se tudo negro e ouve-se trovões ao longe.


----------



## Gongas (21 Set 2014 às 16:21)

Trovoada, por vezes bastante intensa e chuva de novo por Coimbra!


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Set 2014 às 16:21)

david 6 disse:


> pior tou eu, que dos sitios que esperava mais actuvidade, aqui e ribatejo e ali alentejo aqui à volta e´ onde ate´ agora não há nada...


Deixa lá, não és o único, aqui é igual nada de nada


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2014 às 16:37)

Situação muito complicada em Leiria, com uma célula muito violenta!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (21 Set 2014 às 16:39)

pessoal o ipma acaba de colocar todo o territorio em aviso laranja até as 21h de hoje


----------



## thunderstorm87 (21 Set 2014 às 16:40)

mas atendendo as ultimas imagens de radar e satelite, nao mostram nada de muito significativo em aproximação. a menos que novas células se desenvolvam em terra


----------



## bpereira (21 Set 2014 às 16:41)

stormy disse:


> Situação muito complicada em Leiria, com uma célula muito violenta!



Será que vem para a Figueira?
É que por aqui como podes ver aqui na foto está um lindo dia de verão.
Tem passado toda a acção ao lado...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (21 Set 2014 às 16:43)

este tempo é repentino.pode ate estar um belo dia e de repente rebenta trovoada.Dada a instabilidade nunca se deve fiar no tempo. a qualquer momento altera-se.


----------



## Candy (21 Set 2014 às 16:51)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> pessoal o ipma acaba de colocar todo o territorio em aviso laranja até as 21h de hoje



Casa roubada, trancas à porta!

Tem sido assim, os avisos do ipma, nos últimos dias!... depois das células se formarem e descarregarem eles emitem os avisos. :assobio:


----------



## david 6 (21 Set 2014 às 16:52)

:O e a pensar que 1h atrás estava a reclamar, por aqui trovão atrás de trovão, muitos raios, lindo  está se a formar outra a este daqui que se formou nos campos do Sorraia junto a Coruche  por enquanto nada de chuva


----------



## MSantos (21 Set 2014 às 16:52)

Os meus pais relatam trovoada e granizo com diâmetro de moedas de 5centimos na zona Foros da Charneca/Biscainho, no limite dos municípios de Benavente e Coruche. Olhando para o radar naquela zona encontra-se uma pequena mas forte célula.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (21 Set 2014 às 17:00)

A tal célula (a NE de Leiria) vista da Marinha Grande:


----------



## david 6 (21 Set 2014 às 17:03)

MSantos disse:


> Os meus pais relatam trovoada e granizo com diâmetro de moedas de 5centimos na zona Foros da Charneca/Biscainho, no limite dos municípios de Benavente e Coruche. Olhando para o radar naquela zona encontra-se uma pequena mas forte célula.



eu tou a meia duzia de km do biscainho, lindo isto muitos trovões grandes raios com cada estrondo!!!, a chuva por aqui só começou agora ainda nada de especial


----------



## Aspvl (21 Set 2014 às 17:14)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> mas atendendo as ultimas imagens de radar e satelite, nao mostram nada de muito significativo em aproximação. a menos que novas células se desenvolvam em terra



Sim, pelo que se vê no radar, penso que o aviso laranja para Lisboa não se justifica.
Contudo, pelo meteograma, ainda há CAPE e LI suficientes para acontecer qualquer coisa... Digo eu...


----------



## david 6 (21 Set 2014 às 17:18)

ja chove forte


----------



## thunderstorm87 (21 Set 2014 às 17:30)

esperemos que sim.a noite e quando se fazem as melhores filmagens de raios.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (21 Set 2014 às 17:32)

Por aqui nada a assinalar. Nem chuva. Nem trovoada. Absolutamente nada!


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Set 2014 às 17:33)

Hoje o radar está incrível. Mancha rosa no radar a Nordeste de Santarém.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (21 Set 2014 às 17:34)

Acho que Lisboa (zona da Ajuda) já viu o que tinha a ver deste evento. Uns roncos ao inicio da tarde e nada mais...
Boa sorte para o resto da malta


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2014 às 17:43)

Pelo lado do mar, para sul e sudoeste, nada a esperar, céu nublado por nuvens altas, não há células no horizonte. Bastante neblina.
Para o lado de terra, sueste, vêem-se as células da linha que passa no Alentejo a oeste de Beja e Évora e que estão em permanente geração desde o interior algarvio:


----------



## david 6 (21 Set 2014 às 17:48)

deixou 2mm foi enfraquecendo, agora está outra trovoada a este daqui, eu mais logo coloco fotos das 2 trovoadas


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2014 às 17:48)

Miguel96 disse:


> Hoje o radar está incrível. Mancha rosa no radar a Nordeste de Santarém.








Imagem radar IPMA das 17:30 locais

Está na zona do vale do Tejo, entre Abrantes, Mação, Vila de Rei. Alguém está a seguir por esta zona?


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Set 2014 às 17:57)

Por aqui já se ouve a trovoada á um bom bocado, e já está a começar a cair alguns chuviscos, vamos ver no que dará.


----------



## Relâmpago (21 Set 2014 às 18:01)

Relâmpago disse:


> Por aqui, Lisboa, TrovoadaMesmo por cima de mim.
> 
> Mais tarde posto umas fotos da formação da célula quando fazia a aproximação a Lisboa








Vista de longe a célula que eu fui apanhar mesmo sobre mim em Lisboa.

Peço desculpa, mas não consigo endireitar a imagem. Tenho estado a tentar e nada!! Se a moderação pudesse dar um jeito, agradecia. Penso que o erro é do hospedeiro de fotos. Está direita nele, mas é publicada com a rotação errada.

Obrigado pela correcção.


----------



## windchill (21 Set 2014 às 18:02)

O cenário está optimo!!

http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en&page_0=13


----------



## Tormenta (21 Set 2014 às 18:06)

Boa tarde a todos,


Acabei de fazer a minha apresentação e este é o meu primeiro post 

Estou a fazer seguimento nesse triângulo (Abrantes, Mação e Vila de Rei).
Até ao momento ainda não caí uma pinga, no entanto, a perspectiva que tenho para norte, é brutal! Grande actividade eléctrica, acompanhada de grandes trovões. A sul ganham forma novas células, mas para já sem actividade.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Set 2014 às 18:07)

Hoje estamos a ter um dia de trovoadas de verão, certo?


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Set 2014 às 18:07)

http://tinypic.com/r/bg5s3a/8




Aqui caiu granizo durante +/- 5 minutos, do tamanho quase de uma moeda de 1 centimo, agora deu lugar á chuva moderada.
Á  muito tempo que já nao via cair granizo por estes lados.


----------



## Gongas (21 Set 2014 às 18:09)

tempo por Coimbra muito carregado. a poucos ouviam-se trovões para sul!!
Hoje é o dia com mais trovoadas, pelo menos aqui na zona.


----------



## Leiga (21 Set 2014 às 18:12)

StormRic disse:


> Imagem radar IPMA das 17:30 locais
> 
> Está na zona do vale do Tejo, entre Abrantes, Mação, Vila de Rei. Alguém está a seguir por esta zona?


Há meia hora atrás choveu torrencialmente e a trovoada parecia estar perto, 4/5 segundos


----------



## Leiga (21 Set 2014 às 18:17)

Trovoada forte entre Ourém e Torres Novas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Set 2014 às 18:20)

É verdade, eu vi a instabilidade formar-se, e agora ouve-se a chuva a cair longe, como se fosse o barulho do mar, por aqui parou agora a chuva, mas poucos km, nao deve estar nada bom.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (21 Set 2014 às 18:51)

realmente com o avançar das horas vejo que o aviso laranja para as areas de lisboa e setubal nao era necessario.acho que por hoje por estas bandas ja nao temos mais nada


----------



## meko60 (21 Set 2014 às 18:55)

Boa tarde!
Hoje ,durante o passeio que dei aqui por Almada,vi as formações que alguns membros do forum aqui relataram para as zonas de Coruche e Montemor.Agora já em casa ,são bem visiveis as formações a SW.
Vou tentar colocar 1 foto.


----------



## meko60 (21 Set 2014 às 19:01)

Não estou a conseguir colocar foto  alterou a maneira de as colocar??


----------



## ThunderFreak (21 Set 2014 às 19:07)

Mais uma vez estou a perder a festa toda. Por V.N. de Santo André esteve sol e nem sinais que vá acontecer algo por aqui.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Set 2014 às 19:10)

Quando deixa de haver possibilidade de haver trovoada é quando aparecem os cúmulos mais bonitos.


----------



## FJC (21 Set 2014 às 19:19)

Boa tarde!
Fotografei esta nuvem à pouco na Marinha Grande, virado para Leiria. Pequenos Mammutus, certo?


----------



## FJC (21 Set 2014 às 19:20)

meko60 disse:


> Não estou a conseguir colocar foto  alterou a maneira de as colocar??



Boas.
Consegui colocar através do imageshack (é o que utilizo sempre). É o que estás a utilizar?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Set 2014 às 19:26)

O céu começa novamente a encobrir a capital. Se SE para NW


----------



## bpereira (21 Set 2014 às 19:26)

Por aqui a pouca atividade que passou ao lado parece ter amainado. :-(


----------



## meko60 (21 Set 2014 às 19:29)

FJC disse:


> Boas.
> Consegui colocar através do imageshack (é o que utilizo sempre). É o que estás a utilizar?



Obrigado.Estou a utilizar o photobucket.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (21 Set 2014 às 19:33)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> O céu começa novamente a encobrir a capital. Se SE para NW



Será que vem aí algo?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Set 2014 às 19:36)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Será que vem aí algo?




Não sei... Estou com dificuldade em perceber o desenvolvimento. 
Pelo Sat24 são as células "alentejanas" a expandir para cá, pelo radar começa a aparecer uma pequena mancha azul sobre Lisboa.


----------



## joao nunes (21 Set 2014 às 19:37)

aqui ta nublado e a temperatura a descer 23.8ºC humidade relativa 69%


----------



## thunderstorm87 (21 Set 2014 às 19:37)

era bom se viesse algo ai


----------



## Sunnyrainy (21 Set 2014 às 19:40)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Não sei... Estou com dificuldade em perceber o desenvolvimento.
> Pelo Sat24 são as células "alentejanas" a expandir para cá, pelo radar começa a aparecer uma pequena mancha azul sobre Lisboa.


 Não estou com muita fé.... vamos ver


----------



## joao nunes (21 Set 2014 às 19:40)

depende do desenvolvimento da celula


----------



## thunderstorm87 (21 Set 2014 às 19:43)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Não sei... Estou com dificuldade em perceber o desenvolvimento.
> Pelo Sat24 são as células "alentejanas" a expandir para cá, pelo radar começa a aparecer uma pequena mancha azul sobre Lisboa.




Atençao que na maioria das vezes esses azulados do radar nao sao nebulosidade.ja o satelite do ipma , e se fizerem animação da imagem da a sensação de que realmente as celulas do Alentejo se deslocam para cá


----------



## Gilmet (21 Set 2014 às 19:46)

Nada que se pareça com o que se está a passar na região Sul, mas fica o registo, de há pouco, em direcção NE (45º).







Sigo com 20,6ºC e 71% de humidade.1017 hPa de pressão e vento fraco.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (21 Set 2014 às 19:47)

Tudo muito calmo. Não vai dar em nada...


----------



## meko60 (21 Set 2014 às 19:55)

Aqui por Almada, também me parece!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (21 Set 2014 às 19:56)

Animação só a norte ou a sul...  Que nervos


----------



## thunderstorm87 (21 Set 2014 às 19:57)

ta tudo tao calmo...


----------



## Tormenta (21 Set 2014 às 19:57)

A este da minha localização (Gavião - Portalegre) decorreu um autêntico festival eléctrico  Grandes relâmpagos  Neste momento tudo mais calmo. No entanto, tenho agora actividade a sul, mas já sem grandes esperanças na sua capacidade de gerar algo de registo


----------



## windchill (21 Set 2014 às 19:58)

Esta tarde foi visualmente muito agradável aqui pela margem sul.
Deixo-vos aqui com um 'time-lapse' onde se pode ver a dinâmica da evolução de um 'cumulus congestus'


----------



## Sunnyrainy (21 Set 2014 às 19:58)

Tão calmo que até entristece...


----------



## Aspvl (21 Set 2014 às 20:01)

O céu «bastante» (a qualidade não dá para mais...) avermelhado há pouco:


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (21 Set 2014 às 20:06)

Em Mafra houve uma valente trovoada pelas 14:00, da qual deixo um pequeno vídeo, feito por mim e pelo telemóvel...


*Dados actuais* (19h57):

T= 22ºC
Humidade 73%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 30%
Precipitação acumulada (mm/3h)= 1 (14:20)

Visibilidade de 9 km
Índice de UV = baixo: 0

Vento= 14,5 km/h
PA= 1014,9 mBar
__________________

_Pôr do Sol_: 19h34
_Lua: _Quarto minguante, idade de 27,1 dias e luminosidade de 5.5%


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (21 Set 2014 às 20:14)

E algumas fotos do céu desta tarde:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/....1073741829.371611196330003&type=3&uploaded=3

(Não consigo publicar as fotos aqui, não sei porquê... :/ )


----------



## Tufao André (21 Set 2014 às 20:15)

Boa noite!
Por aqui entre as 14h e as 14h30 houve uma bela trovoada seca com trovoes muito perto. Depois tudo acalmou e manteve-se assim a tarde toda.
Agora observo muitos relâmpagos a leste daqui!!! Lindo espectaculo


----------



## FlavioAreias (21 Set 2014 às 20:16)

Por Abrantes vemos ao longe grande trovoada com relâmpagos bastante forte, por cima da cidade é esta a vista.

https://imageshack.com/i/p8aaSFIvj


----------



## Aspvl (21 Set 2014 às 20:24)

Acabei de ver um flash!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Set 2014 às 20:25)

Bastantes relâmpagos a Este com uma boa frequência.

Estão com tons de amarelo/laranja, e não sei porquê, sempre achei que esta tonalidade fosse a que está_ ligada_ às células mais severas


----------



## thunderstorm87 (21 Set 2014 às 20:35)

ve-se relampagos em almada


----------



## Nuno_1010 (21 Set 2014 às 20:35)

Acabei de ver um relâmpago a Oeste de Peniche


----------



## FlavioAreias (21 Set 2014 às 20:38)

Tenho muita luz de fundo por causa dos candeeiros da via publica, senao tirava umas fotos fantasticas aos relampagos...
está a formar-se algo de estranho muito negro... mas chuva nem vela


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Set 2014 às 20:42)

Raios e relâmpagos visíveis para Este. São constantes e pelo som (apesar de muito longínquo) são potentes.


----------



## FJC (21 Set 2014 às 20:42)

Boa tarde!
2 fotos de final de tarde pela Marinha Grande!


----------



## Firefigther (21 Set 2014 às 20:46)

Boa noite . Aqui pela Moita são visualizados bastantes relâmpagos. Intensa actividade eléctrica.


----------



## Candy (21 Set 2014 às 20:49)

Grande espectáculo de luzes mesmo atrás da ilha da Berlenga!!!


----------



## Firefigther (21 Set 2014 às 21:03)

Parece que a instabilidade elétrica está por grande parte da Europa

http://en.allmetsat.com/images/lightning-europe-anim.php


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Set 2014 às 21:07)

Boas noites,

Tarde passada na Serra das Minas,Sintra,bem foi só  vê-las passar.
O céu andou bem interessante.








Entretanto falei com os meus familiares de Mafra, por lá, o inicio de tarde foi complicado, aguaceiros torrenciais acompanhados de granizo e trovoada.


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2014 às 21:27)

Candy disse:


> Grande espectáculo de luzes mesmo atrás da ilha da Berlenga!!!








Imagem de Rodra Fotografia e Arte


----------



## david 6 (21 Set 2014 às 21:30)

dia interessante

trovoada a SW que ainda me de_ixou uma chuvita 2mm

















trovoada a E











e para terminar o dia, quando ia sair de casa, Fajarda, para ir para Lisboa, vi isto 











agora já estou de volta a Lisboa durante a semana, no caminho para cá via muitos relâmpagos para o interior  _


----------



## Tufao André (21 Set 2014 às 22:20)

E pronto ao fim de 1h30 de espectaculo electrico esta tudo calmo... Foi lindo de se ver!


----------



## bpereira (21 Set 2014 às 22:23)

Alguns sites estão a prever festa para a madrugada, tanto o wunderground como o accuweather.  Estes previam para a tarde de domingo e não se enganaram. Vamos aguardar.


----------



## FlavioAreias (21 Set 2014 às 22:34)

Ainda continua a festa aqui na Zona de Abrantes, é audível a trovoada bem seguida ao longe...


----------



## Zapiao (21 Set 2014 às 22:37)

bpereira disse:


> Alguns sites estão a prever festa para a madrugada, tanto o wunderground como o accuweather.  Estes previam para a tarde de domingo e não se enganaram. Vamos aguardar.


Para a zona de Coimbra ?


----------



## FJC (21 Set 2014 às 22:37)

Trovoada pela Marinha Grande. Será daquela célula que se vê a formar no mar, no radar do IM?


----------



## ota (21 Set 2014 às 22:39)

Neste momento a passar a trovoada sobre Tomar. Até saltei com uma descarga aqui perto :s


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Set 2014 às 22:41)

Algumas fotografias tiradas ao longo do dia de hoje.

Algés, vista para N-NE (12:00):












Mammatus:







Entre Alcântara e Terreiro do Paço, vista para SW-W-NW (12:35):






Algures em Lisboa (12:45):






A chegar à Calçada de Carriche (13:00):






A8 perto da Póvoa de Stº Adrião (13:05):






Saída da A8 junto ao Infantado (13:07):






A célula em formação que causou grande trovoada em Lisboa pelas 14h com halo (13:28):






O dito halo:











A célula continuava a crescer (13:37):






Alguns cúmulos a Sul (13:53):






E a célula (13:54):






14:16 (já cá tinha postado):






Um cúmulo (14:54):






15:30 a Norte (já tinha postado):


----------



## Tormenta (21 Set 2014 às 22:42)

E eis que do nada...forte trovoada acompanhada de chuva moderada. Iluminação pública com cortes frequentes. Por esta é que já não esperava


----------



## MontijoCity (21 Set 2014 às 22:43)

A partir da Atalaia (Montijo) tirei estas fotos para o lado de Vendas Novas.



Storm by tiagomf, on Flickr




Storm by tiagomf, on Flickr




Storm by tiagomf, on Flickr




Storm by tiagomf, on Flickr




Storm by tiagomf, on Flickr

Isto era constante, onde quer que tenha sido foi uma trovoada com uma frequência de relâmpagos enorme.


----------



## ota (21 Set 2014 às 22:45)

Aqui também foi repentinamente. Eu até andava na rua...


----------



## bpereira (21 Set 2014 às 22:48)

Zapiao disse:


> Para a zona de Coimbra ?








Sim


----------



## Jonaxh (21 Set 2014 às 22:54)

A trovoada anda forte pelos lados de Tomar já há cerca de 20 minutos... Eu estou a uns 20km e senti o estrondo de uma das descargas...


----------



## romeupaz (21 Set 2014 às 22:57)

Jonaxh disse:


> A trovoada anda forte pelos lados de Tomar já há cerca de 20 minutos... Eu estou a uns 20km e senti o estrondo de uma das descargas...



Estou em Leiria e vejo e ouço roucos contínuos!


----------



## cardu (21 Set 2014 às 23:03)

Estou em Tomar e é só trovões há uma meia hora, mas não fazem muito barulho


----------



## romeupaz (21 Set 2014 às 23:10)

São roxaaaaaas.... !! Medo...
Radar:


----------



## Rachie (21 Set 2014 às 23:19)

Em Cacilhas vê-se atividade elétrica para a zona a norte de Lisboa e ouvem-se roncos muito ao longe.


----------



## Leiga (21 Set 2014 às 23:24)

E a ultima 


romeupaz disse:


> São roxaaaaaas.... !! Medo...
> Radar:


E a ultima imagem do radar já tem mais de uma hora... Estranho ....


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Set 2014 às 23:24)

Rachie disse:


> Em Cacilhas vê-se atividade elétrica para a zona a norte de Lisboa e ouvem-se roncos muito ao longe.



Fui verificar e é verdade, bastantes e constantes relâmpagos a NE daqui, vindos da célula que está neste momento perto de Santarém.



Leiga disse:


> E a ultima
> 
> E a ultima imagem do radar já tem mais de uma hora... Estranho ....



A hora está em UTC...


----------



## bpereira (21 Set 2014 às 23:25)

Aqui na Figueira vê-se apenas os clarões mas não se tem a percepção de onde vêem.


----------



## rozzo (21 Set 2014 às 23:25)

Algumas fotos tiradas de Benfica da célula na zona de Mafra. Era impressionante a velocidade a que crescia! 































A que passou sobre Lisboa pela hora de almoço não consegui grande vista mas deixou bastantes trovões. 

Por volta das 19. Em Oeiras, vi uma torre espectacular a nascer para o lado de Lisboa, meio isolada.


----------



## Candy (21 Set 2014 às 23:27)

AnDré disse:


> Imagem de Rodra Fotografia e Arte



Fantástica foto! Eu estive a assistir na marginal, com um frango assado, embalado, a arrefecer no banco do pendura!


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2014 às 23:31)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Algumas fotografias tiradas ao longo do dia de hoje.
> 
> Algés, vista para N-NE (12:00):
> Mammatus:
> ...





MontijoCity disse:


> A partir da Atalaia (Montijo) tirei estas fotos para o lado de Vendas Novas.
> Storm by tiagomf, on Flickr
> Storm by tiagomf, on Flickr
> Storm by tiagomf, on Flickr
> ...



 Que maravilha de fotos! O dia rendeu bem, assim sim, nem me importo de não ter havido nada de especial a passar aqui!
Duarte: espectáculo de torres, mamatus e halo! Grandes fotos!
Tiago: fotos com qualidade excelente, edição óptima!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Set 2014 às 23:35)

No espaço de 5 minutos vi dois relâmpagos/clarões a NW de Lisboa... Só não entendo de onde estão a vir...


----------



## flak (21 Set 2014 às 23:37)

Em Tomar o espectáculo eléctrico continua,  a chuva agora está mais moderada.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (21 Set 2014 às 23:37)

Boas malta as actualizações das previsoes do nosso amigo stormy dão conta de um dia em cheio para amanhã no centro e sul. Vamos ver........


----------



## João Pedro (21 Set 2014 às 23:39)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Algumas fotografias tiradas ao longo do dia de hoje.
> Mammatus:


Tens aqui fotos excelentes mas esta, meu amigo, deixou-me completamente em êxtase!  Belíssima!


----------



## Gongas (21 Set 2014 às 23:41)

por Coimbra avistam-se clarões a sul e a oeste. são vários.
Não esperava para a noite trovoada.


----------



## seqmad (21 Set 2014 às 23:47)

Dia muito produtivo em nuvens espectaculares... Algumas - A célula das 15 horas sobre Lisboa vista da zona do Seixal, mammatus ao longe mais ao fim da tarde, nuvens ao pôr-do-sol...


----------



## rozzo (21 Set 2014 às 23:50)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> No espaço de 5 minutos vi dois relâmpagos/clarões a NW de Lisboa... Só não entendo de onde estão a vir...


Pelo radar parecem estar a formar na zona do Oeste de novo. Talvez resultem do choque dos outflows das células a norte e a sul das mesmas. De qualquer forma, também há uma bem activa a noroeste no mar. 

De notar, que hoje finalmente, depois de uma infinidade de dias, o vento por cá rodou ao quadrante norte.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Set 2014 às 23:52)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> No espaço de 5 minutos vi dois relâmpagos/clarões a NW de Lisboa... Só não entendo de onde estão a vir...



Segundo vi no radar, deve ser da celula ao largo da Ericeira/Santa Cruz.


----------



## FlavioAreias (21 Set 2014 às 23:53)

Começa a chover pingos bem grossos em Abrantes, com clarões que iluminam tudo...

I LIkeeee!


----------



## Gongas (22 Set 2014 às 00:10)

continuam-se a ver clarões a sul e a oeste!
será que vem para norte?


----------



## FlavioAreias (22 Set 2014 às 00:16)

Gongas disse:


> continuam-se a ver clarões a sul e a oeste!
> será que vem para norte?



Pelo que estou a perceber, a trovoada segue para Norte.
Já passou a Oeste de Abrantes com rumo Nordeste.


----------



## Zapiao (22 Set 2014 às 00:30)

Pelas imagens do radar parece que está estacionário, não acham ? Em Espanha vao subindo N - NNE mas aqui no burgo não me parece.


----------



## bpereira (22 Set 2014 às 00:38)

Já chove como previsto.
Agora falta a festa.

http://m.accuweather.com/pt/pt/figueira-da-foz/272816/hourly-weather-forecast/272816


----------



## thunderboy (22 Set 2014 às 00:53)

Boa noite! Após uns anos sem participar, eis que finalmente não consegui resistir à tentação. 
Deixo aqui umas fotos de hoje que me chamaram a atenção.

Belíssimos efeitos ao pôr do sol:














E alguns "mais interessantes" mammatus:













De notar o festival elétrico que tem ocorrido desde há umas horas, sendo que neste momento parece estar a terminar.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Set 2014 às 00:56)

thunderboy disse:


> Boa noite! Após uns anos sem participar, eis que finalmente não consegui resistir à tentação.
> Deixo aqui umas fotos de hoje que me chamaram a atenção.
> 
> Belíssimos efeitos ao pôr do sol:
> ...



Bem vindo de volta com excelentes fotografias!!  
Os Mammatus então estão espectaculares!!


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (22 Set 2014 às 00:57)

Em Mafra não chove, mas avistam-se clarões e relâmpagos (sem trovões) para os lados de SE. Vento fraco e noite amena, mas mais fresca que ontem...

*Dados actuais* (22/9 - 00:47)

T= 18ºC
Humidade 87%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 20%
Precipitação acumulada (mm/3h)= --

Visibilidade de 10 km
Índice de UV = baixo: 0

Vento= Norte - 3,2 km/h
PA= 1015,8 mBar
__________________

_Nascer do Sol: _7h24
_Pôr do Sol_: 19h34
_Lua: _Quarto minguante, idade de 27,4 dias e luminosidade de 4.6%


----------



## MSantos (22 Set 2014 às 00:58)

Bem-vindo de volta *thunderboy! *Boas fotos! 
Espero que tenhas vindo para ficar!


----------



## Candy (22 Set 2014 às 02:01)

O radar do IPMA travou há mais de meia hora! 
Parece que cada vez mudam de turno mais cedo!... LOL...


----------



## Candy (22 Set 2014 às 02:31)

Olhando À última imagem de radar, do ipma, parece que se poderia estar a formar uma célula, aqui, a SW da península de Peniche. Não podemos ver a evolução 
Vim agora da rua e o céu está a ficar coberto por uma formação de nuvens brancas a baixa altitude. Atrevo-me a dizer que são tipo nuvens de nevoeiro. Como estou no centro da cidade e há muita iluminação artificial não consigo descrever muito mais do que isto. O conjunto de nuvens entrou agora e não consigo vislumbrar o que vem atrás, ou se vem alguma coisa. 
No final da tarde, o céu do lado nascente estava rosa avermelhado e o mar cor de rosa, devido ao reflexo. Não é normal ver isto, pois por norma o céu fica avermelhado do lado do poente, ao fim do dia, e em vésperas de dias de calor. Hoje estava ao contrário!...


----------



## romeupaz (22 Set 2014 às 02:41)

Resultado do dia 21


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 06:52)

Circulação de oeste neste momento. Ao poente de ontem observava-se que a oeste, nos níveis baixos, o movimento das nuvens era de norte para sul; no horizonte a sul, algumas células deslocavam-se para leste; enquanto que do lado Este, as últimas potentes células moviam-se ainda para norte. A circulação persistente de sul que durava já há semanas vê-se assim a enrolar-se, passe o termo, sobre o território continental.
Algumas imagens do poente, para variar bastante pacíficas quando comparadas com a intensa actividade convectiva do dia a qual não atingiu aqui a costa entre Cascais e Lisboa ocidental.




As nuvens médias e altas moviam-se de sul para norte e as formações baixas em sentido contrário









Pequenas células a sul em deslocamento lento para Leste ou quase estacionárias


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 08:07)

A massa de células que evoluiu para norte ontem ao fim do dia, pelo interior e depois para o litoral, está agora a continuar o movimento de rotação começando a deslocar-se para sul ao longo da costa oeste. Mas este movimento é complexo, havendo dissipação em algumas zonas e conflito com um fluxo dos quadrantes de oeste a sudoeste que arrasta outra massa de células novas sobre o oceano em direcção à região sul. Actividade eléctrica sobre o litoral, Salir, Caldas da Rainha e estendendo-se ao interior até quase Portalegre, numa linha que corresponde à frente de retorno para sul da massa de células em rotação. Bastante complicado perceber o que se dirige para onde e se está em desenvolvimento ou dissipação. Mais a sul células entram já vindas de oeste em Sines e litoral para sul.

08:30 Células pontualmente intensas, com trovoada e ecos de radar quase vermelhos, vão descaindo para sul ao longo do litoral oeste, estão já sobre Torres Vedras.


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 08:28)

Nuvens de hoje ao nascer do sol, rosadas/avermelhadas/alaranjadas como é próprio dos ambientes "tropicais".
Para oeste, podia chamar-se "rixa de nuvens" para brincar com as formas e a imaginação 




A leste, torres que crescem rapidamente e se dissipam, algumas chegam a formar pequenas bigornas;_ MSC Opera_ entra a barra.


----------



## celsomartins84 (22 Set 2014 às 08:29)

Bom dia..
 hoje em Caldas da Rainha começou a trovejar as 07:15 e o festival durou 1h.. chuveu intensamente bem mais de 30m foi um despertar bastante barulhento!


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 08:48)

Atmosfera a perder a visibilidade devido a muita neblina; escurecimento para norte à medida que a frente vai descendo; cumulus congestus já sobre Cascais. A sul algumas células vão produzindo rápidos "cogumelos" que explodem e dissipam-se.
Caparica, Arrábida e Cabo ocultados pela neblina.

9:00 Começou a cair chuva muito fraca aqui em Carcavelos. A trovoada em Torres Vedras parece intensificar-se enquanto que mais sobre a costa os ecos de radar são já vermelhos.
Os cumulus congestus sobre Cascais cresceram mais.


----------



## ThunderFreak (22 Set 2014 às 08:58)

Por V.N.Santo André começou bem o dia. Acordei com uma bela chuvada e bastantes descargas para o lado de Sines  Veremos em Setúbal daqui a umas horas


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 09:13)

O fluxo de oeste está a incutir uma componente de movimento para sueste nas células que tentam descer para sul e cuja frente está agora perto de Mafra e Arruda.
Céu em Carcavelos a ficar toldado pelos cumulus e a neblina, o movimento geral é de oeste embora as nuvens se  propaguem para sul. Ainda não dá para molhar o chão a chuva fraca.

09:20 Parece-me que as células não chegarão a Lisboa ainda activas, estão a ser erodidas pelo fluxo de oeste. O que pode é haver formação de novas á frente das que se dissipam. DEA a chegarem a Alenquer e Sobral.
Chuva fraca em Cascais. Aqui o céu está a fechar-se por cumulus formados localmente, resta uma aberta a sul, muita neblina.
As nuvens, por composição dos dois movimentos, deslocam-se de ONO para Leste.

09:30 A frente de trovoada alinha-se agora entre Mafra e Santarém. DEA de 96kAmp perto da base da Ota, alguém ouviu? Eco vermelho entre Azambuja e Alenquer; desloca-se para sueste. Deve ter sido uma boa bátega na A1.

09:40 Já deve chover em Santarém, dissipa-se mais para a costa. 70 kAmp ali bem perto da A1, menos de 2 Km, às 9:25; 42 kAmp ali mesmo em cima da A1, nó de Aveiras, às 9:26


----------



## Enkeli (22 Set 2014 às 09:32)

Olá bom dia

Por vila franca de xira vão se ouvindo alguns trovões de momento...


----------



## Firefigther (22 Set 2014 às 09:35)

Bom dia . Aqui pelo Montijo o sol brilha. Céu com nebulosidade alta.


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 09:45)

9:45 os pingos engrossaram em Carcavelos mas continua fraca a chuva, mal molhado o chão. Os cumulus cinzentos que tentam fechar o céu dissipam-se na tentativa...

Trovoada sobre a Azambuja. 84 kAmp às 9:32 p.ex. Também a chegar a Arruda mas não creio que vá muito mais para sul nem que chegue a Lisboa.

Já chove sobre Sintra.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Set 2014 às 09:51)

Bom dia, por aqui o final de tarde de ontem e praticamente toda a noite, foi um festival luminoso/ruidoso autentico, embora só tenha começado a chover moderadamente volta das 7 da manha de hoje, passando por volta das 9 horas a aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## squidward (22 Set 2014 às 10:03)

StormRic disse:


> 9:45 os pingos engrossaram em Carcavelos mas continua fraca a chuva, mal molhado o chão. *Os cumulus cinzentos que tentam fechar o céu dissipam-se na tentativa...
> 
> Trovoada sobre a Azambuja. 84 kAmp às 9:32 p.ex*. Também a chegar a Arruda mas não creio que vá muito mais para sul nem que chegue a Lisboa.
> 
> Já chove sobre Sintra.



Cheguei há pouco ao Cartaxo e passei mesmo por debaixo dessa trovoada (zona entre Azambuja e Cartaxo), com relâmpagos bem próximos e ouviam-se bem os estrondos dentro do carro mesmo com o barulho intenso da forte chuva que caía.
Uma bela tempestade para começar o dia!!!


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 10:06)

Continua chuva débil aqui em Carcavelos. Os cumulus tentam organizar-se e formaram um círculo mesmo aqui por cima, mas é tudo muito lento, há pouca energia ainda.

Vento nulo. Pingos soltos, céu cinzento de cumulus que se desenvolvem mas são pouco consistentes, neblina.

A zona de chuva forte, eco amarelo, estende-se entre Alenquer e Almeirim/Santarém e desloca-se para sueste. Chuva para Lisboa não virá dali mas de noroeste onde é pouco intensa. Só o efeito de ilha de calor de Lisboa poderá activar algo mais a precipitação mas a hora do dia não é favorável. Mais lá para a tarde talvez.

10:25 A chuva forte atravessou o Tejo em Castanheira mas deixou a trovoada para trás.

Aqui continua fraca embora molhe um pouco mais, já se abre o céu para o lado de Cascais onde terá chovido um pouco também. De noroeste encaminha-se uma pequena frente de chuva para Sintra.
Vou saír.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (22 Set 2014 às 10:59)

Pelas 09:00 começou trovoada e aguaceiros fortes em Mafra, mas neste momento tudo calmo, embora o céu esteja ameaçador e bastante escuro. Vento moderado e algumas abertas.

*Dados actuais* (22/9 - 10h48)

T= 20ºC
Humidade 88%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 60%
Precipitação (mm/3h)= 0.8 (10h00)

Visibilidade de 8 km
Índice de UV = baixo: 1

Vento= SE 6,2 km/h
PA= 1015,6 mBar
__________________
_Equinócio do Outono_: 23/09 às 03h29
_Nascer do Sol: _7h24
_Pôr do Sol_: 19h34
_Lua: _Quarto minguante, idade de 27,8 dias e luminosidade de 3.1%


----------



## Firefigther (22 Set 2014 às 11:05)

Montijo - Deixou de aparecer o sol. A nebulosidade aumentou. 
Temperatura 20º 
Humidade 88% 
Vento 10 Km/h


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Set 2014 às 11:13)

Fica aqui uma fotografia espectacular da trovoada de ontem na região centro do país ( facebook do Meteoalerta)


----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Set 2014 às 11:16)

Boas.aqui em Almada o céu está todo coberto de cumulus e começa a chover fraco


----------



## hugosantos (22 Set 2014 às 11:22)

Ontem à noite em Santarém


----------



## AMar (22 Set 2014 às 11:25)

Chove no Outão, Setubal


----------



## david 6 (22 Set 2014 às 11:35)

disseram me agora que lá para a Fajarda estava a chover muito forte, vendo as descargas ve se uma descarga na fajarda 

aqui por Lisboa por enquanto tudo calmo


----------



## FranciscoAlex (22 Set 2014 às 11:45)

Boas a todos 
Venho aqui relatar o dia de ontem e o começo do dia de hoje. Ontem, foi um dia brutal. Eu encontrava-me no segundo local de observação, Sobral da Abelheira(Mafra) e devo dizer que foi divinal. A trovoada começou por volta das 13:15h e durou até as 16h, fui umas das melhores trovoadas que já ouvi, eram trovões atrás de trovões e alguns deles faziam a casa estremecer e o facto de serem bastante prolongados faziam um ambiente brutal. Segundo os registo do IPMA, pelos menos 3 descargas foram registadas em redor da aldeia e confirmo pois houve um vizinho que viu um raio cair lá perto. Foi um dia espectacular mesmo.
Hoje, aqui por Torres Vedras, por volta das 8:15h começou-se a ouvir os primeiros trovões e a partir de aí até às 9:15/9.20h a trovoada foi também digna de se ouvir. Eu já estava em aulas quando a intensidade da trovoada começou a aumentar e houve uns alguns roncos bastante bons. 
Tanto a trovoada de ontem como a de hoje foram acompanhadas por chuva forte. 
Agora por aqui reina a calmaria, com uns raios de sol por vezes a espreitar mas muito nublado.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Set 2014 às 11:46)

Lisboa, céu nublado por nuvens altas e cúmulos. Muita neblina também.


----------



## Tormenta (22 Set 2014 às 12:15)

Boa tarde a todos,


Depois de um final de noite/início de madrugada tempestuoso, a manhã trouxe novamente trovoada, acompanhada de chuva persistente. Desde as 7h, quando fui acordado por nova trovoada, que chove fraco mas de modo ininterrupto. 

Vamos aguardar para ver o que a tarde nos reserva. Mas a tarde e noite de ontem, já ninguém nos tira da memória.


----------



## celsomartins84 (22 Set 2014 às 12:17)

O despertar desta manhã nas Caldas da Rainha por volta das 07:50. .

Trovoada Caldas da Rainha 22 Setembro 2014:


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Set 2014 às 12:19)

Bom dia.

Hoje está um dia encoberto e como habitual muito húmido.

21.0ºC.


----------



## Microburst (22 Set 2014 às 12:44)

Boa tarde

Dia nublado e abafado por aqui, com muitos CB's um pouco por todo o lado, todavia nada de especial se passa em Almada (para já ). Não foi como ontem que a fazer uma sardinhada na varanda estava de guarda-chuva por causa do dilúvio e muito quietinho porque os trovões estoiravam mesmo por cima de mim. 

Esta manhã, por volta das 07h30, fotografei esta belíssima bigorna a SE de Almada, quase perfeita.


----------



## AnDré (22 Set 2014 às 12:51)

Aguaceiro forte, agora na Amadora.


----------



## david 6 (22 Set 2014 às 13:03)

chuva forte em Lisboa!


----------



## peteluis (22 Set 2014 às 13:04)

Na Expo para ja tudo calmo..


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Set 2014 às 13:06)

Começou a chover fraco há cerca de 10 minutos e agora ouvi um trovão ao longe.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Set 2014 às 13:07)

Lisboa, chove moderadamente e já ouvi um trovão!


----------



## Gilmet (22 Set 2014 às 13:07)

Forte aguaceiro na zona de Odivelas, com um trovão relativamente forte a relatar.


----------



## david 6 (22 Set 2014 às 13:07)

chova torrencial e ouvi um bom trovão!!!


----------



## Nuno_1010 (22 Set 2014 às 13:12)

Lourinhã logo de manhã

https://www.facebook.com/pedro.picao.37


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Set 2014 às 13:13)

Formaram-se células a N/NW de Lisboa e poderão dirigir-se para aqui.

Já se ouvem trovões e o céu está negro para NW.


----------



## peteluis (22 Set 2014 às 13:13)

Parque das Nações, chove com intensidade, trovoada.


----------



## david 6 (22 Set 2014 às 13:15)

aqui pelo Campo Grande já acalmou, ainda choveu com boa intensidade durante 5min e fez 3 ou 4 trovões bem audiveis


----------



## blade (22 Set 2014 às 13:17)

A norte de lisboa caiu uma grande carga de água muito intensa! inundou tudo


----------



## blade (22 Set 2014 às 13:24)

Molhei-me todo  mas foi por uma boa causa


----------



## Sunnyrainy (22 Set 2014 às 13:26)

Eu aqui devo ser imune à chuva e às trovoadas!
Ontem não choveu 1 mm. Hoje vai a caminho do mesmo!


----------



## jonekko (22 Set 2014 às 13:28)

Cai literalmente o céu em odivelas! Nao pára de chover torrencialmente há mais de meia hora. Muitos carros dos bombeiros na pontinha e estrada da paiã a ficar intransitável


----------



## DRC (22 Set 2014 às 13:30)

Vai chovendo moderado na Póvoa de Santa Iria e ouvem-se trovões ocasionalmente. Parece que o melhor  vai passar ao lado.


----------



## meko60 (22 Set 2014 às 13:31)

Já se ouve trovoada por aqui!


----------



## Prates (22 Set 2014 às 13:32)

Boa tarde neste momento de onde me encontro (São Julião do Tojal, Loures) é este o cenário que tenho para Leste.
Ouvem-se trovões por enquanto. Fotografia captada com o telemóvel.
https://flic.kr/p/p4ihjg


----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Set 2014 às 13:32)

ja se ouvetrovejar  em almada


----------



## david 6 (22 Set 2014 às 13:32)

por aqui tambem não para, já não tão intenso, mas vai chovendo bem

PS: FOGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO QUe SUSTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, fez um granda relampago e passado 1seg ou nem tanto, parecia uma bomba a arrebentar na cidade, parece tava tudo a explodir, que susto que apanhei!!!!!!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Set 2014 às 13:32)

As ruas parecem ribeiros com tanta água!!!! Relâmpago e consequente trovão praticamente em cima de mim!! Centro de Lisboa!!


----------



## Rachie (22 Set 2014 às 13:32)

Benfica, chove intensamente e ouve-se trovoada.


----------



## Maria Papoila (22 Set 2014 às 13:34)

Hora de almoço = Passeio. Subitamente, chuva intensa e ... _Cabumprumpumpum_ trovoada a estalar por cima da minha cabeça. Bom acho que toda a gente de Lisboa está a ouvi-la


----------



## david 6 (22 Set 2014 às 13:34)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> As ruas parecem ribeiros com tanta água!!!! Relâmpago e consequente trovão praticamente em cima de mim!! Centro de Lisboa!!



está mesmo por cima, nunca ouvi um trovão assim como foi agora!!! parecia uma explosão na cidade

edit: +1 trovaozorro!!!


----------



## meko60 (22 Set 2014 às 13:35)




----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (22 Set 2014 às 13:37)

Aqui nada  (ainda...hihihi)


----------



## david 6 (22 Set 2014 às 13:38)

chove torrencial de novo!!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (22 Set 2014 às 13:39)

Por aqui nem uma pinga...


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2014 às 13:48)

10 mm em Queluz .


----------



## david 6 (22 Set 2014 às 13:49)

e não para, sempre chuva forte certeza que já deve ter causado inundações na cidade


----------



## rozzo (22 Set 2014 às 13:52)

Bem potente aqui no Campo Grande, dois estoiros valentes que tremeu tudo! 
A chuva também chegou a ser torrencial, arriscava uns 15-20mm, já se vê um resumo das estações envolventes.

De momento algo mais calmo, mas ainda por vezes chove forte, o sistema move-se devagar, e vão-se formando novas células na parte traseira. Penso que a Serra de Sintra hoje está a ser uma preciosa ajuda para a zona de Lisboa, dado o fluxo de WNW.
Vamos ver que nos reserva mais a tarde, e o que a curiosa animação sobre o mar a WNW trará ou não até esta zona...


----------



## jonekko (22 Set 2014 às 13:53)

Por agora parou mas de facto caiu muita chuva. Vi um deslizamento de terras na rampa da paiã e os carros dos bombeiros da pontinha andam por lá. Certamente houve inundações.


----------



## david 6 (22 Set 2014 às 13:54)

rozzo disse:


> Bem potente aqui no Campo Grande, dois estoiros valentes que tremeu tudo!
> A chuva também chegou a ser torrencial, arriscava uns 15-20mm, já se vê um resumo das estações envolventes.
> 
> De momento algo mais calmo, mas ainda por vezes chove forte, o sistema move-se devagar, e vão-se formando novas células na parte traseira. Penso que a Serra de Sintra hoje está a ser uma preciosa ajuda para a zona de Lisboa, dado o fluxo de WNW.
> Vamos ver que nos reserva mais a tarde, e o que a curiosa animação sobre o mar a WNW trará ou não até esta zona...



ola vizinho  tens razão fez ali 2 estoiros que apanhei um grande susto principalmente no primeiro, ali a portela vai com 14mm portanto deves ter razão deve de andar nos 15mm-20mm, continua a chover forte


----------



## Candy (22 Set 2014 às 13:59)

Boas,
Por Peniche parece que trovejou e choveu de madrugada lá pelas 6h. Eu ferrei-me no sono e não vi nem ouvi nadinha! 
Agora está a passar uma célula rentinho à costa, que caminha para SE.
Peniche parece ser um eixo em que a instabilidade roda aqui à volta, mas cá em cima... NADAAAA!...


----------



## Firefigther (22 Set 2014 às 14:01)

Vai chovendo pelo Montijo.


----------



## DRC (22 Set 2014 às 14:04)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## david 6 (22 Set 2014 às 14:07)

lá se foi a roupa e as molas do vizinho de cima 

continua a chover mas já não tão forte

edit: volta a chover com mais força


----------



## Sunnyrainy (22 Set 2014 às 14:11)

Continuo sem acusar 1 mm que seja. Nada...


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Set 2014 às 14:14)

Boas,
Por aqui, não se passa nada, tipico...

2 Fotos tiradas por volta das 13 horas.

A NE de S.João do Estoril








A Este de São João do Estoril


----------



## seqmad (22 Set 2014 às 14:17)

Não pára de chover torrencialmente há largos minutos aqui no centro de Lisboa. Célula praticamente estacionária... se continuar ainda vai dar problemas...


----------



## david 6 (22 Set 2014 às 14:19)

seqmad disse:


> Não pára de chover torrencialmente há largos minutos aqui no centro de Lisboa. Célula praticamente estacionária... se continuar ainda vai dar problemas...



e´ verdade não para, quando parece que vai acalmar volta a chover com força, tenho uma amiga minha que ia para o metro e lá no metro está inundado


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Set 2014 às 14:21)

Já apanhei uma valente molha só para ir tirar umas fotos ás ruas alagadas por "torrentes". Vivo aqui há mais de dois anos e nunca tinha visto tanta agua pelas ruas do bairro!!
Certamente que nas zonas baixas da cidade há inundações por sumidouros entupidos ou simplesmente por os sistemas não darem vazão a tanto caudal urbano.

Tenho algumas fotos e vídeos, já posto!

EDIT:
Parou de chover!
 EDIT:
Recomecou a chover


----------



## rozzo (22 Set 2014 às 14:30)

Formou-se mais um núcleo com trovoada aqui por cima em cheio. Que tarde!


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Set 2014 às 14:33)

Por aqui chove fraco, ouvem-se trovões e a temperatura desce bem.

20.3ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Set 2014 às 14:43)

Aproxima-se mais instabilidade


----------



## seqmad (22 Set 2014 às 14:46)

Bom aqui na Almirante Reis quando parecia que finalmente ia parar depois de muito tempo, voltou em força a chuva torrencial... pelo menos pequenas inundações pela cidade parecem prováveis.... célula continua +/-estacionária. Trovão forte agora


----------



## rozzo (22 Set 2014 às 14:46)

Está uma escuridão incrível para oeste e sudoeste. Acho que vai em cheio ao centro de Lisboa.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2014 às 14:49)

Tenho a informação que está a "chover" dentro de algumas estações do Metro de Lisboa.


----------



## Firefigther (22 Set 2014 às 14:50)

Desculpem o que estou a postar ser off topic mas não estou a conseguir por fotos aqui no forum aparece a mensagem extensão não valida podem ajudar-me ? Obrigado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Set 2014 às 14:53)

Firefigther disse:


> Desculpem o que estou a postar ser off topic mas não estou a conseguir por fotos aqui no forum aparece a mensagem extensão não valida podem ajudar-me ? Obrigado.



Faz o upload das fotos aqui e depois copia o código BB para a mensagem ou então o link da foto e mete entre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Por aqui continuam trovões a SE, longe e um pouco constantes. Já não chove há algum tempo também. Veremos se as células a NW trazem algo de bom.


----------



## AnDré (22 Set 2014 às 14:53)

Há graves problemas no Rossio - Lisboa.

As ruas estão todas alagadas.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (22 Set 2014 às 14:54)

Por aqui continuo com um escudo protetor! Só oiço trovões...  De resto nem uma pinga!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Set 2014 às 14:54)

Quando parecei que ia parar recomeçou com tanta ou mais força!!!
Impressionante!


----------



## rozzo (22 Set 2014 às 14:56)

AnDré disse:


> Há graves problemas no Rossio - Lisboa.
> 
> As ruas estão todas alagadas.


É que visto daqui dá toda a ideia do centro de Lisboa estar agora é ir continuar a ser bombardeado...


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2014 às 14:57)

rozzo disse:


> É que visto daqui dá toda a ideia do centro de Lisboa estar agora é ir continuar a ser bombardeado...



E os danos já devem ser avultados.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Set 2014 às 14:59)

Em Lisboa:


Senhor Roubado, Odivelas:


----------



## Firefigther (22 Set 2014 às 15:01)

Hoje eram 13 horas e tirei estas fotos e pensei... porque razão o IPMA tinha alargado o AVISO AMARELO a todo  o país. Passado 1 hora o céu ficou carregado e foi o que se viu em Lisboa. Resposta dada.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (22 Set 2014 às 15:04)

Incrível... devo de morar numa Lisboa diferente  da vossa!

Aqui só umas pinguinhas e uns trovões ao longe...

Pena os estragos!


----------



## PapoilaVerde (22 Set 2014 às 15:04)

Por Almada vislumbrei um escuro imenso, que vinha de Lisboa e parecia que vinha tudo desabar. Ainda vi um relâmpago e uns trovões ao longe. Passou ao lado e dirigiu-se para outras bandas da margem sul.


----------



## Zapiao (22 Set 2014 às 15:04)

Que video brutal


----------



## Lightning (22 Set 2014 às 15:13)

A miséria do céu muito nublado por aqui... Reina aquela coisa chamada azar.


----------



## supercell (22 Set 2014 às 15:17)

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2014-09-22-Chuva-intensa-causa-inundacoes-em-Lisboa

Esteve/está complicado para aí...


----------



## Rachie (22 Set 2014 às 15:19)

Aqui por Benfica parece ter acalmado agora. Já não chove há uns minutos


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2014 às 15:19)

Pelo twitter. Rua das Pretas.






https://twitter.com/andrerodpt/status/514045125228769281/photo/1


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Set 2014 às 15:27)

Pena que o Facebook tenha retirado a opção de procurar publicações de todas as pessoas atrevés de uma palavra...


----------



## DracoLX (22 Set 2014 às 15:28)

Se isto foi assim agora não quero pensar como vai ser no periodo mais critico (entre as 00h de 3f e as 00h de 4f - aviso laranja) segundo as previsões dos "gurus" aqui do fórum! E isto valeu apenas um aviso amarelo. Esperemos que, a ser realmente pior do que o que se viu agora, atinja apenas zonas despovoadas.

Um abraço a todos,
Draco


----------



## Z13 (22 Set 2014 às 15:29)

Cum'catano....! A baixa lisboeta está um caos!!!!!  Imagens impressionantes....


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Set 2014 às 15:32)

Imagens/Videos incriveis,porra. 
_________

O céu está a ficar bem interessante a NO, está a entrar uma celula pela Serra de Sintra.


----------



## david 6 (22 Set 2014 às 15:33)

ui meu deus que enxurrada que caiu, causando inundaçõe em Lisboa, à pouco só se ouvia sirenes, por agora a chuva parou, mas já se aproxima mais instabilidade
Lisboa (G. Coutinho) - 17.3mm na ultima hora


----------



## Firefigther (22 Set 2014 às 15:36)

Foi aumentado o nível de AVISO para LARANJA em alguns distritos.

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.tempo.presente/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Set 2014 às 15:37)




----------



## Lightning (22 Set 2014 às 15:46)

Eu não gosto de criticar o trabalho de ninguém nem criticar alguém quando eu próprio não faria melhor, mas desculpem lá porque eu tenho mesmo que dizer isto. Agora que o "mal está feito" é que lançam aviso laranja? Não deviam ter lançado previamente antes disto acontecer?

Se bem que este aviso laranja também vai ajudar as pessoas a perceberem melhor que as condições atmosféricas até ao fim do período de previsão dos mesmos estão reunidas para acontecerem mais eventos como o de Lisboa.


----------



## Firefigther (22 Set 2014 às 15:47)

O IPMA colocou os Distritos de Lisboa, Setúbal, Leiria, Santarém e Évora em AVISO LARANJA.

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.tempo.presente/


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2014 às 15:51)

Parece uma imagem saída da índia. Não fosse a paisagem de fundo Lisboeta.


----------



## rozzo (22 Set 2014 às 15:52)

Outra bem negra a formar-se para o lado de sete rios diria, mas ou menos. O impressionante é a clareza com que se vê os updrafts. Está mesmo explosivo.


----------



## Firefigther (22 Set 2014 às 15:53)

Chove com intensidade pelo Montijo.


----------



## david 6 (22 Set 2014 às 15:54)

e eis que volta a chover com intensidade em Lisboa!


----------



## miguel (22 Set 2014 às 15:54)

Fez bem o IPMA até porque para a noite as condições de instabilidade tem tendência a aumentar em toda a área de Lisboa Setúbal e margem sul, só não concordo com a hora do fim do aviso deveria ser estendido até ao inicio da manha.

Aqui apenas caiu um aguaceiro a meio da manha acumulou 1,0mm, por agora está calmo mas o ambiente está explosivo e a qualquer momento podem rebentar células!

22,2ºC
77%Hr
1014,4hpa
1,0mm
vento fraco de W


----------



## rozzo (22 Set 2014 às 15:55)

E em minutos formaram-se dessa nuvem densas cortinas de chuva. Não sei precisar bem, mas aparenta dirigir-se mais ou menos para o centro.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Set 2014 às 15:56)

Chove forte.


----------



## Maria Papoila (22 Set 2014 às 15:58)

Incrível. Que grande chuvada neste momento no Marquês. Até faz fumo


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Set 2014 às 15:58)

Começou a chover, vento moderado a forte.
19,4ºC


----------



## Rachie (22 Set 2014 às 16:00)

O meu namorado está em Almada e consegue ver uma carga de água enorme a cair sobre Lisboa, ao ponto de quase deixar de ver a cidade. Nem a Pponte Vasco da Gama se via há pouco. E eu só penso: como é que vou pra casa? :'(


----------



## david 6 (22 Set 2014 às 16:02)

trovoada de novo!!! mas chove pouco agora


----------



## Lightning (22 Set 2014 às 16:06)

Vejo os raios daqui


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2014 às 16:06)

Hoje vai ser difícil escoar o trânsito em Lisboa, daqui a 2h/3h quando começar tudo a sair do trabalho, a linha azul do metro está com atrasos e algumas estações fechadas, existem ruas alagadas que consequentemente se encontram fechadas. O bom disto tudo é que a maré já está a descer, o que vai permitir o escoamento de água embora continue a chover com intensidade.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Set 2014 às 16:10)

Trovões constantes e céu negro para NW/W.


----------



## Candy (22 Set 2014 às 16:14)

Peniche a ver passar! Por cá só se veem as células passar. O céu está todo negro. "raspa" terra, mas aqui nem pinga!

EDIT: A CMTV tem estado a acompanhar a situação em Lisboa.


----------



## david 6 (22 Set 2014 às 16:16)

na outra hora foi 17.3mm em lisboa no g. coutinho, agora na ultima hora foi 10.5mm em lisboa no geofisico


----------



## Candy (22 Set 2014 às 16:19)

Alguém da zona de Marinhais, Salvaterra de Magos (Distrito de Santarém)? Tenho lá casa. Se alguém souber como está por lá, eu agradeço info.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2014 às 16:19)

João Henrique Gonçalves – Rua de Santa Marta - Lisboa






Rua de Santa Marta - Lisboa


----------



## Firefigther (22 Set 2014 às 16:19)

Será que aquele célula do lado esquerdo da foto vai entrar pela Margem Sul  ou por Lisboa outra vez ?


----------



## seqmad (22 Set 2014 às 16:20)

Estive no Rossio há 15 minutos, o escoamento da água normalizou, apenas um ou outro lojista a tirar alguma água mas nada de grave, muitos turistas "à verão" debaixo de toldos com ar algo estupefacto pelo "sol de Lisboa"... metro todo normalizado, já reabriu Sete rios que era a única que fechou por inundação. Chovia moderado, entretanto passou a chover forte aqui nos Anjos


----------



## Thomar (22 Set 2014 às 16:21)

Boas pessoal!
Estive em Lisboa hoje de manhã e posso-vos dizer que das 13H às 14H45m choveu mesmo com muita intensidade. 
Eu estava nas Olaias junto à estação de Metro e esteve sempre a chover com muita intensidade e com alguma trovoada.
Agora aqui por Cabanas, não chove o céu está nublado e o vento é fraco.


----------



## squidward (22 Set 2014 às 16:22)

Candy disse:


> Alguém da zona de Marinhais, Salvaterra de Magos (Distrito de Santarém)? Tenho lá casa. Se alguém souber como está por lá, eu agradeço info.



Estou no Cartaxo (sensivelmente a 20 kms a W de Marinhais/Salvaterra) e para já tudo sereno com uma chuvinha certinha mas nada por aí além...e de momento trovoada=0 (zero).


----------



## Firefigther (22 Set 2014 às 16:24)

Chove torrencialmente no Montijo.


----------



## Fernando (22 Set 2014 às 16:27)

Próximo dos restauradores:


----------



## Firefigther (22 Set 2014 às 16:27)

O Regimento de sapadores Bombeiros não tem mãos a medir e os Voluntários tambem, aqui está o link on line das ocorrências neste momento.

http://ocorrenciasrsb.cm-lisboa.pt/...pg_min_row=1&pg_max_rows=15&pg_rows_fetched=1


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Set 2014 às 16:27)




----------



## david 6 (22 Set 2014 às 16:29)

Candy disse:


> Alguém da zona de Marinhais, Salvaterra de Magos (Distrito de Santarém)? Tenho lá casa. Se alguém souber como está por lá, eu agradeço info.



os meus pais disseram que na Fajarda (15/20km de Marinhais e Salveterra) à bocado chuvia muito forte por volta das 9/10h, foi uma trovoada, mas tirando isso penso que tem sido só chuva normal a partir dai


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 16:31)

Atenção margem sul, vem lá mais, as células estão a deslocar-se para leste






O que se vê daqui é a península de Setúbal no caminho desta célula, entra pelo Cabo Espichel e continua para Leste. Entretanto Montijo a apanhar com a célula de Lisboa que esteve vermelha e está agora laranja; deixou bastante actividade eléctrica também pela zona oriental e baixa. Almada, Seixal, Barreiro também já deve chover bem.


----------



## kelinha (22 Set 2014 às 16:32)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>



Opá, coitada da senhora!


----------



## rozzo (22 Set 2014 às 16:35)

Agora sim penso que poderá haver alguma acalmia por Lisboa.
As células continuam a mover-se na direcção NWSE, a agora a NW apenas há bigornas, ou restos de células, "palha". Provavelmente agora acalmará. O que formou agora por Lisboa continuará a despejar mais para o interior.

Mas de qualquer forma não ponho as mãos no fogo, uma vez que isto está tão explosivo, que em minutos podem-se formar núcleos mais fortes do nada.


----------



## Firefigther (22 Set 2014 às 16:35)

Continua a chover torrencialmente pelo Montijo


----------



## hmapc (22 Set 2014 às 16:38)

Incrível a diferença de tempo. Por Penalva - Autoeuropa, nem uma pinga de chuva em todo o dia. Alterna entre muito nublado e uma abertas tímidas de sol.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2014 às 16:39)

Por Sintra ainda mal pingou hoje, por Queluz até ao momento 10 mm e 19,5ºC.


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 16:42)

Montijo e Alcochete a receber uma grande bátega neste momento.

As células que vão entrar na península de Setúbal não têm actividade eléctrica até ao momento.

Linha bem organizada.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Set 2014 às 16:45)

Chove forte há já algum tempo. 

9.3mm e 18.3ºC.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Set 2014 às 16:49)

Bom... então cá vai!

Lisboa, Bairro Santos, Rego:
Aqui como as ruas têm inclinação a água não para como é óbvio, mas mesmo com as sarjetas desentupidas e a sugar ao máximo era este o cenário sobre as ruas:













Houve várias lojas inundadas também por aqui.

Praça de Espanha:
Transito cortado nas zonas mais baixas da mesma onde a água atingiu um metro de altura praticamente! 

É impressionante como a Protecção Civil desta cidade seja tão fácil de impressionar por estes eventos e tão mole a actuar, estavam lá a olhar e vá, a "ajudar" os populares a tirar os carros afofados dentro do "lago". 
Melhor, comentei assim para o ar: "A chuva vai continuar, isto pode voltar a acontecer hoje", resposta, "como sabe?", mostrei então as imagens de radar e de satélite, resposta: "ah, como se interpreta essas imagens??", e lá expliquei. 
Pergunto-me como é que há ALGUNS técnicos de Protecção Civil a actuar no terreno, devidamente vestidos e identificados, não sabem interpretar uma imagem de radar meteorológico... 

Imagens da Praça de Espanha:


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 16:49)

A chuva fraca em Lisboa deverá continuar por mais meia hora. Célula a entrar no Cabo Espichel/Sesimbra agora.


----------



## fhff (22 Set 2014 às 16:50)

Por Colares, hoje foram apenas umas pingas. Sintra, sempre ao contrário da maré...


----------



## Tormenta (22 Set 2014 às 16:50)

Por aqui, tudo calmo desde o 12h. Sem chuva. Apenas o céu toldado de nuvens "mudas" 

Incríveis as imagens da capital e arredores.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Set 2014 às 16:52)

Noticias sobre este evento em Lisboa:
http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2014-09-22-Chuva-intensa-causa-inundacoes-em-Lisboa

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2014-09-22-Praca-de-Espanha-em-Lisboa-transformada-num-lago

http://rr.sapo.pt/informacao_detalhe.aspx?fid=25&did=162796

http://www.destakes.com/redir/1a3bc98f94cfbf2ec354c85e15780001

http://www.destakes.com/redir/9d7e1d71f49c4709533c901f4b2f4d97

http://www.destakes.com/redir/8e66c44db42360d9e2afdc487223575f


----------



## AMar (22 Set 2014 às 16:56)

Chovisca por Setúbal (Outão)


----------



## Firefigther (22 Set 2014 às 16:58)

Acalmou pelo Montijo


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Set 2014 às 17:01)

Lisboa é só cair uma pinga a mais, vira um rio. Vendo as quantidades de precipitação, nas estações na zona de Lisboa, prai uns 20 a 30 mm, e fez isto na capital do país. Se fosse 100 mm ou mais, desaparecia Lisboa do mapa.  O sistema de águas pluviais deve estar dimensionado para chuvas de 1 mm, quando chove mais, Lisboa vira um Rio Tejo dentro da própria cidade.  Se Lisboa, levasse com uma célula como levou Faro há uns anos que choveu 44.3 mm em 60 minutos, sendo 29 mm em 10 minutos havia de ser bonito em Lisboa, até o Costa ia parar ao rio.


----------



## BizSTB (22 Set 2014 às 17:01)

Setúbal, virado a oeste.....


----------



## rozzo (22 Set 2014 às 17:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Lisboa é só cair uma pinga a mais, vira um rio. Vendo as quantidades de precipitação, nas estações na zona de Lisboa, prai uns 20 a 30 mm, e fez isto na capital do país. Se fosse 100 mm ou mais, desaparecia Lisboa do mapa.  O sistema de águas pluviais deve estar dimensionado para chuvas de 1 mm, quando chove mais, Lisboa vira um Rio Tejo dentro da própria cidade.  Se Lisboa, levasse com uma célula como levou Faro há uns anos que choveu 44.3 mm em 60 minutos, sendo 29 mm em 10 minutos havia de ser bonito em Lisboa, até o Costa ia parar ao rio.



É um facto que há problemas, e que o timing coincidiu com vários factores que agravaram a dimensão do problema. É um problema típico de áreas urbanas, e de Lisboa também, infelizmente recorrente nesta altura das primeiras chuvas.

Mas atenção que há mais coisas a ter em conta: os valores observados certamente não espelham acumulações que se terão atingido em algumas zonas, de forma muito localizada. E além disso, foi um regime torrencial mesmo, em que essa quantidade não tão elevada assim, caiu em poucos minutos. E mesmo algumas das observações poderão estar estimadas por baixo, muitas vezes desconfio da capacidade de captação de rain rates muito elevados de muitos pluviómetros...


----------



## MontijoCity (22 Set 2014 às 17:05)

O costa está preocupado é em fazer coroas, hoje na coroa 1 (baixa) não circularam viaturas inferiores ao ano 2000, só o hippotrip circula lá... é uma vergonha.


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 17:08)

Daqui já não se vê a Arrábida, mas a Caparica continua com boa visibilidade. Actividade eléctrica terminou aparentemente por toda a região.
Antes da chuva atingir o Cabo o céu estava assim:





Muita chuva no Ribatejo e Alentejo. Évora tem ali uma boa célula em cima.


----------



## jotasetubal (22 Set 2014 às 17:08)

BizSTB disse:


> Setúbal, virado a oeste.....



Esta foto foi tirada onde?? em que bairro? Não estou a conseguir identificar...


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Set 2014 às 17:09)




----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Set 2014 às 17:09)

Por aqui vai caindo alguns aguaceiros alternando, com alguma paragens, água certinha...


----------



## BizSTB (22 Set 2014 às 17:10)

update ...fica na zona do bonfim, na esquerda tens o Forte de S.Felipe e na direita o castelo de Palmela


----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Set 2014 às 17:12)

sera que almada recebe algo mais por hoje?


----------



## Agreste (22 Set 2014 às 17:12)

Não é novo, faz lembrar as chuvadas de granizo da primavera. Desta vez foi água.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Set 2014 às 17:16)

Mulher arrastada em Lisboa:
http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/inundacoes-mulher-arrastada-em-lisboa/54203f7d0cf2c37124d02d2f/1


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Set 2014 às 17:18)

webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 17:19)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> sera que almada recebe algo mais por hoje?



Até à noite não vem lá nada mais para a região de Lisboa, Almada, Setúbal, pelo que se vê no radar, a não ser que se forme mas parece pouco provável pelo aspecto.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Set 2014 às 17:21)

Galaria de fotos da SAPO:
http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2014-09-22-Sapadores-de-Lisboa-registam-mais-de-120-inundacoes


----------



## cactus (22 Set 2014 às 17:24)

chove torrencialmente, vamos ver o tempo que dura.


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 17:24)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Mulher arrastada em Lisboa:
> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/inundacoes-mulher-arrastada-em-lisboa/54203f7d0cf2c37124d02d2f/1



 Ninguém a ajudar?? Nem quem filmou? Para quem estivesse de pé não me parece tão perigoso mas para quem caíu é!


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Set 2014 às 17:30)

A estação meteorológica de Monsanto, Lisboa acumulou *54,8 mm*


----------



## cactus (22 Set 2014 às 17:30)

ainda continua a chuvada....


----------



## cactus (22 Set 2014 às 17:36)

pronto acalmou por agora


----------



## meteo (22 Set 2014 às 17:36)

Enquanto Lisboa tinha chuva torrencial e trovoada, um pouco a Sudoeste, em Oeiras, nem um pingo. Só choveu fraco pouco depois, e MeteoOeiras acumula 0.8 mm.
Muito localizado!


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 17:37)

cactus disse:


> ainda continua a chuvada....



Já não dura muito. O cordão de células intensificou-se pela Arrábida, uma mancha de eco laranja/vermelho formou-se ao contornar pelo nordeste a serra. Neste momento desloca-se tudo para ESE e vai parar de afectar a península de Setúbal.

Alcobaça e Nazaré com trovoada e chuva.


----------



## miguel (22 Set 2014 às 17:38)

cactus disse:


> pronto acalmou por agora



Aqui nesta zona da cidade bairro do liceu nem chegou a chover ehehe era ver o céu negro que metia medo a passar a volta


----------



## Candy (22 Set 2014 às 17:39)

Está-se a formar uma nova célula, no mar, em frente à foz do Douro?
Parece!...

Entretanto por Peniche parece que vamos ter direito a qualquer coisa! Vamos ver... pelo menos uma pontinha pode ser que passe por aqui. Ouvem-se uns leves  roncos ao longe. Não consigo abrir o mapa de descargas eléctricas do ipma.


----------



## cactus (22 Set 2014 às 17:40)

miguel disse:


> Aqui nesta zona da cidade bairro do liceu nem chegou a chover ehehe era ver o céu negro que metia medo a passar a volta


 aqui  nesta ponta da cidade foi o um autentico diluvio !


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 17:41)

meteo disse:


> Enquanto Lisboa tinha chuva torrencial e trovoada, um pouco a Sudoeste, em Oeiras, nem um pingo. Só choveu fraco pouco depois, e MeteoOeiras acumula 0.8 mm.
> Muito localizado!



Confirmo o mesmo aqui em Carcavelos, e nem sequer esses 0,8mm devem ter chovido, apesar de um céu plúmbeo e nuvens cénicas.


----------



## cactus (22 Set 2014 às 17:42)




----------



## Miguel96 (22 Set 2014 às 17:43)




----------



## cactus (22 Set 2014 às 17:44)

aconteceu á poucos minutos...


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 17:44)

Candy disse:


> Está-se a formar uma nova célula, no mar, em frente à foz do Douro?
> Parece!...
> 
> Entretanto por Peniche parece que vamos ter direito a qualquer coisa! Vamos ver... pelo menos uma pontinha pode ser que passe por aqui. Ouvem-se uns leves  roncos ao longe. Não consigo abrir o mapa de descargas eléctricas do ipma.



No Douro não sei, mas a caminho aí de Peniche sim, a trovoada audível é na Nazaré, Alcobaça, mas nova célula potente apareceu no oceano em frente à Foz do Arelho e desloca-se para SSE.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2014 às 17:48)

Sete Rios.






https://twitter.com/_RMinder/status/514081322231291905/photo/1











http://observador.pt/2014/09/22/chuva-intensa-provoca-inundacoes-em-lisboa/


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 17:51)

Peniche: atenção à potente célula que se dirige para aí:




Imagem de satélite impressionante da célula a NO de Peniche, dirige-se para SSE


----------



## adiabático (22 Set 2014 às 17:55)

Apanhei a célula no ponto mais "seguro" possível do ponto de vista das inundações (Alto do Parque Eduardo VII) - ainda que do ponto de vista dos raios não fosse grande coisa 
Estava a pedalar para casa e tive que me abrigar, primeiro numa garagem, depois na esplanada do parque quando me entretinha a tirar fotos e desatou a chover outra vez. Tirei umas fotos com o telemóvel, não ficaram grande espingarda e o serviço péssimo do imageshack ainda lhes fez pior (não tenho feito muitos posts ultimamente e ainda não experimentei uma alternativa), mas aqui vai o registo (clicar no link):
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...orte-e-inundacoes-em-lisboa-22-set-2014.7863/


----------



## squidward (22 Set 2014 às 17:55)

bom registo da funnel cloud cactus


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Set 2014 às 17:57)

Mais umas imagens:
Avenida de Berna:


----------



## Candy (22 Set 2014 às 17:58)

Está a entrar pelo norte de Peniche. Baleal e Ferrel devem apanhar com tudo em cima. 
Aqui no centro da cidade só caíram uns pingos grossos, até agora.


----------



## adiabático (22 Set 2014 às 17:59)

Miguel96 disse:


> A estação meteorológica de Monsanto, Lisboa acumulou *54,8 mm*


E pelo que vi Monsanto não terá apanhado com a maior intensidade...


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 18:00)

Litoral de Peniche à Nazaré: atenção à célula que não pára de se desenvolver e se aproxima da costa, intensa actividade eléctrica. Trovoada e chuva já sobre Salir do Porto e Caldas da Rainha. A parte grande ainda vem aí.
http://www.sat24.com/zoomloop.aspx?ir=false&region=eu&lat=40&lon=-8


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 18:03)

Candy disse:


> Está a entrar pelo norte de Peniche. Baleal e Ferrel devem apanhar com tudo em cima.
> Aqui no centro da cidade só caíram uns pingos grossos, até agora.



Impressionante actividade eléctrica em menos de uma hora!


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Set 2014 às 18:05)

Candy disse:


> Está a entrar pelo norte de Peniche. Baleal e Ferrel devem apanhar com tudo em cima.
> Aqui no centro da cidade só caíram uns pingos grossos, até agora.



Já vi alguns raios, principalmente quando a câmera fica posicionada para NE.

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/peniche-baia-lagide/


----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Set 2014 às 18:06)

StormRic disse:


> Impressionante actividade eléctrica em menos de uma hora!


E pena não passar por almada. ...


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 18:06)

A chegar a Peniche:





Há novas DEA a ONO de Peniche. A célula expande-se.

Foz do Arelho a receber em cheio a trovoada neste momento.


----------



## celsomartins84 (22 Set 2014 às 18:06)

Estive em Salir do Porto e S. Martinho à momentos tem sido um cenário brutal. .


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Set 2014 às 18:07)

Mais uma noticia TVI, neste caso com explanadas:
http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/mau-...-levadas-pela-agua/542046a90cf27cdf76f05d77/1

E uma SIC, queda de muro em Escola de Lisboa, onde se suspeitou inicialmente que houvessem crianças subterradas, suspeita que felizmente não se veio a confirmar:
http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...isboa-suspeita-de-tres-criancas-desaparecidas


----------



## miguel (22 Set 2014 às 18:08)

cactus disse:


> aconteceu á poucos minutos...



Tou todo lixado porque eu imaginava que poderia dar tromba de agua no rio mas não fui para lá  mas chegou a tocar na agua mesmo?? se não tocou é uma funnel!


----------



## Candy (22 Set 2014 às 18:13)

Já cá está!
A zona mais negra, de maior intensidade de chuva, parece passar a norte de Peniche na zona rural e dirige-se para o interior E/SE.
Ainda não é muito forte. Ainda... deixa cá ver...

EDIT: Autchhhhhhh... estalo enorme! O raio deve ter  caido no mar em frente ao Baleal. Tenho prédios pela frente. Estou em casa, no centro de Peniche.
Chove agora com MUITA INTENSIDADE em Peniche!!!


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 18:14)

A célula de Peniche tem um *overshooting top*, topo protuberante, e está muito bem organizada em torno desse centro de máxima convecção.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Set 2014 às 18:16)

Algum do panorama da estação de metro de Sete Rios:
https://www.facebook.com/jornalsol/photos/pcb.10152719900817351/10152719897242351/?type=1&theater


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 18:19)

Candy disse:


> Já cá está!
> A zona mais negra, de maior intensidade de chuva, parece passar a norte de Peniche na zona rural e dirige-se para o interior E/SE.
> Ainda não é muito forte. Ainda... deixa cá ver...
> 
> ...



Centro a atingir a Foz do Arelho. Essa descarga é de nova célula periférica! Trovoada também a dirigir-se para Rio Maior, depois de ter passado a norte das Caldas vinda de Salir do Porto.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Set 2014 às 18:23)

O pessoal de Torres/Lourinhã não arranja umas fotos dessa celula?


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 18:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> O pessoal de Torres/Lourinhã não arranja umas fotos dessa celula?



De facto é uma célula com estrutura e dimensão notáveis. Continua a expandir-se, poderá ficar tão grande que virá a atingir periféricamente Lisboa se continuar no deslocamento para SE.





É neste momento a formção mais importante de todo o núcleo depressionário, ocupando sensivelmente a periferia SO do seu centro de rotação.


----------



## kelinha (22 Set 2014 às 18:27)

cactus disse:


> aconteceu á poucos minutos...



É suposto haver uma foto? Não me aparece foto nenhuma :/


----------



## Candy (22 Set 2014 às 18:28)

Por aqui, cidade de Peniche, não temos grandes problemas com inundações uma vez que a água escorre para o mar. 
No entanto há uma rua do centro e outra à entrada de Peniche que, por norma, sofrem com as chuvas. Não sei como estão. A força de chuva abrandou, agora chove normalmente. 

A ter atenção à Serra D'El-Rei e a toda a zona rural a Este de Peniche.


----------



## cookie (22 Set 2014 às 18:33)

kelinha disse:


> É suposto haver uma foto? Não me aparece foto nenhuma :/


ha um vídeo na pagina 125 salvo erro


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 18:35)

Candy disse:


> A ter atenção à Serra D'El-Rei e a toda a zona rural a Este de Peniche.



Exacto. A mancha laranja está agora sobre a Atouguia. Bastante chuva também no Bombarral, Cadaval.


----------



## jorgeanimal (22 Set 2014 às 18:38)

Não dá para ver o topo das nuvens porque existe muita nebulosidade baixa. Mas ouve-se...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2014 às 18:39)

Boas ...a capital meia inundada e quase desaparecia ,e eu nem sabia,apanhei bom tempo e vadiagem todo o dia,só pelas 17h e no rádio,é que soube que Lisboa tinha levado um bom banho ,nada que não estejam habituados .


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (22 Set 2014 às 18:40)

Boas.
Fiquei bastaste impressionado com o cenário que ocorreu em Lisboa!
Por aqui a manhã foi de grande animação pois caiu um forte aguaceiro que parecia um diluvio acompanhado de trovoada com roncos bem fortes.
A célula que passou por aqui acho que foi a mesma que passou pelas Caldas da Rainha.


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 18:43)

A célula avantajada de Peniche parece ter parado a actividade eléctrica; o eco de radar também não parece tão impressionante como a dimensão da célula.










às 18:20 locais




18:30





Novas células periféricas com ecos individualizados a oeste da principal.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Set 2014 às 18:44)

*PRECIPITAÇÃO FORTE NA REGIÃO DA GRANDE LISBOA*



> Na sequência do episódio de precipitação intensa em Lisboa na tarde de hoje, 22 de setembro 2014, o IPMA informa que os valores provisórios mais significativos de precipitação no distrito de Lisboa entre as 13 e 15 horas locais foram os seguintes:
> 
> Lisboa / Geofísico - 13.2 mm
> Lisboa / Gago Coutinho - 18.7 mm
> ...



http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## david 6 (22 Set 2014 às 18:45)

fui dar uma volta ate à praça de espanha, já está tudo controlado em termos de inundação, as avenidas lá à volta notava se bem por onde a água passou, muitos montes de areia na estrada e ate no próprio passeio, tambem se via algumas pessoas a varrer a água para fora das lojas, mas nada de grave


----------



## Toby (22 Set 2014 às 18:55)

Boa tarde, 
Como diz-se na Bélgica: qual tempos de cão! 
Alcobaçà 18:30:
17°, 13.2mm de chuva


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Set 2014 às 18:58)




----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 18:58)

Novo núcleo de DEA's entre Óbidos e Bombarral.





Corresponde também à área de intensidade máxima da precipitação.

Quem tiver vista para norte não consegue arranjar umas fotos desta célula?


----------



## jorgeanimal (22 Set 2014 às 19:02)

Hoje já passámos os 4 cm de chuva


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (22 Set 2014 às 19:03)

Ouve-se trovoada à distância.
Acho que é a célula que está neste momento entre Óbidos e Bombarral.


----------



## Enkeli (22 Set 2014 às 19:08)

Céu escuro ouve-se um trovôeszitos, e no sentido de alenquer vê-se esporádicamente uns clarões... para já não chove.


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 19:08)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Ouve-se trovoada à distância.
> Acho que é a célula que está neste momento entre Óbidos e Bombarral.



 Fotos, precisam-se. Esta célula merece ser registada!

A frente de chuva forte expandiu-se para sul:





Deve estar animado pelo Bombarral e Lourinhã!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Set 2014 às 19:09)

SpiderVV disse:


> *PRECIPITAÇÃO FORTE NA REGIÃO DA GRANDE LISBOA*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


Valores tão baixos... Mesmo que "noutras zonas" tenha chovido mais nessas também choveu certamente.. que se passa com os pluviometros?


----------



## Edward (22 Set 2014 às 19:10)

Foto tirada há instantes. Vista N


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Set 2014 às 19:10)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Valores tão baixos... Mesmo que "noutras zonas" tenha chovido mais nessas também choveu certamente.. que se passa com os pluviometros?


Eu presumo que o IPMA saiba como os seus pluviómetros estão, pelo menos alguns deles portanto é capaz de ter sido altamente localizado. No entanto, não foram registados 17mm numa hora numa das estações principais de Lisboa?


----------



## Edward (22 Set 2014 às 19:13)

Hoje também tive oportunidade de presenciar o fenómeno de precipitação intensa em Lisboa. Foi impressionante o que choveu em meia-hora, entre as 14h e as 14h30, sensivelmente ! A Av. 5 de Outubro ficou transformada num rio


----------



## FranciscoAlex (22 Set 2014 às 19:13)

Aqui em Torres Vedras o céu está muito ameaçador para Norte, já se ouve trovoada e também já vi relampejar.
Agora chove


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Set 2014 às 19:14)

SpiderVV disse:


> Eu presumo que o IPMA saiba como os seus pluviómetros estão, pelo menos alguns deles portanto é capaz de ter sido altamente localizado. No entanto, não foram registados 17mm numa hora numa das estações principais de Lisboa?


17mm foram de certeza!!! Mas se os valores estão mesmo correctos foi um grande azar nada mais forte ter passado por cima dos pluviometros.

Por exemplo:


Miguel96 disse:


> A estação meteorológica de Monsanto, Lisboa acumulou *54,8 mm*



Monsanto acumulou 54.8mm... e na cidade as células conseguiram contornar os pluviometros todos


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 19:15)

Céu magnífico em Carcavelos, agora com o sol a pôr-se. Já partilho as fotos. Cumulus congestus sobre a península de Setúbal. Chove algures por lá.

Atenção: nova célula formou-se ao largo de Cascais e dirige-se para a costa.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (22 Set 2014 às 19:16)

Aqui, tudo calmo. Céu muito nublado, carregado, vento moderado e um ou outro aguaceiro pontual. Observam-se alguns relâmpagos para os lados de Noroeste, mas não se ouvem trovões.

*Dados actuais* (22/9 - 19:10)

T= 20ºC
Humidade 83%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 50%
Precipitação (mm/3h)= 4,7 (14h00)
Precipitação total do dia= 17,2 mm

Visibilidade de 10 km
Índice de UV = baixo: 0

Vento= NO - 9,7 km/h
PA= 1013,8 mBar
__________________
_Equinócio de Outono:_ 23/9 - 03h29
_Nascer do Sol: _7h24
_Pôr do Sol_: 19h34
_Lua: _Quarto minguante, idade de 28,2 dias e luminosidade de 2.1%


----------



## squidward (22 Set 2014 às 19:17)

chuva e trovoada aqui no Cartaxo.


----------



## david 6 (22 Set 2014 às 19:18)

parece que vai passar a N de Lisboa


----------



## FranciscoAlex (22 Set 2014 às 19:20)

Aqui caiu só uns pingos, a distância entre o relâmpago e o trovão ainda é muito longa.

EDIT: Volta a chover


----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Set 2014 às 19:21)

ainda nao apanhamos nada em cheio aqui........


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2014 às 19:23)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> 17mm foram de certeza!!! Mas se os valores estão mesmo correctos foi um grande azar nada mais forte ter passado por cima dos pluviometros.



Imagina o quão localizado não foi o evento ou o quão sensível é a cidade quando está maré alta.


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 19:24)

david 6 disse:


> parece que vai passar a N de Lisboa



Há novidades a oeste a chegar a Cascais/Sintra. O movimento é para ESE, quase Leste.


----------



## JAlves (22 Set 2014 às 19:25)

É impressão minha ou, dada a sua rotação, aquela grande célula pode vir a atingir a região norte de Lisboa, tipo Loures/Odivelas?


----------



## squidward (22 Set 2014 às 19:26)

WoW que estalo!!! mesmo perto este relampago!!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Set 2014 às 19:27)

JAlves disse:


> É impressão minha ou, dada a sua rotação, aquela grande célula pode vir a atingir a região norte de Lisboa, tipo Loures/Odivelas?



Penso que não chegará aqui, deve passar a Norte. Veremos.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (22 Set 2014 às 19:30)

O aviso para o distrito de Setúbal só vigora até às 21h de hoje. Será de esperar mais alguma animação, durante a noite e dia de amanhã, pela margem sul?


----------



## jorgeanimal (22 Set 2014 às 19:30)

Nunca tinha visto tanta chuva, ao mesmo tempo, com tanta trovoada... fdx


----------



## jorgeanimal (22 Set 2014 às 19:32)

Nunca tinha visto tanta chuva, ao mesmo tempo, com tanta trovoada... fdx


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 19:34)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> O aviso para o distrito de Setúbal só vigora até às 21h de hoje. Será de esperar mais alguma animação, durante a noite e dia de amanhã, pela margem sul?



Ainda é possível. Novas células a chegarem agora a Cascais, movem-se para ESE ou Este. Trovoada a chegar a Torres Vedras e Santarém.

A zona de precipitação da grande célula a norte alargou-se.


----------



## eysler (22 Set 2014 às 19:34)

Foto panorâmica de uma célula sobre a Serra de Montejunto, tirada hà pouco nos arrabaldes do Cartaxo:


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Set 2014 às 19:35)

StormRic disse:


> Há novidades a oeste a chegar a Cascais/Sintra. O movimento é para ESE, quase Leste.



Parece que vai entrar aqui perto, o céu está bem negro a Oeste.


----------



## Enkeli (22 Set 2014 às 19:36)

trovoada mais audivel, para o sentido de alenquer cartaxo benavente o céu está mesmo escuro infelizmente não tenho como tirar foto.


----------



## AnDré (22 Set 2014 às 19:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Lisboa é só cair uma pinga a mais, vira um rio. Vendo as quantidades de precipitação, nas estações na zona de Lisboa, prai uns 20 a 30 mm, e fez isto na capital do país. Se fosse 100 mm ou mais, desaparecia Lisboa do mapa.  O sistema de águas pluviais deve estar dimensionado para chuvas de 1 mm, quando chove mais, Lisboa vira um Rio Tejo dentro da própria cidade.  Se Lisboa, levasse com uma célula como levou Faro há uns anos que choveu 44.3 mm em 60 minutos, sendo 29 mm em 10 minutos havia de ser bonito em Lisboa, até o Costa ia parar ao rio.





Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Valores tão baixos... Mesmo que "noutras zonas" tenha chovido mais nessas também choveu certamente.. que se passa com os pluviometros?



Neste tipo de situações não nos podemos guiar por valores de precipitação de estações que estão fora do centro de acção.

algarvio1980, certamente que houve ali pontos com mais de 30mm. Não há é nenhuma estação no Marquês, nem em Sete Rios, nem na Praça de Espanha.
Vê a precipitação acumulada, estimada pelo radar, entre as 14h e as 16h UTC. Achas que foram somente 20-30mm?!

Ontem no Porto, como sabemos, caiu uma carga de água épica. P.Rubras (estação de referencia para o Porto), teve como máximo horário 8,9mm.
A davis do ISEP registou mais de 40mm em meia hora. Rain rate máximo de 731,5mm/h.
Felizmente que há um vídeo (do Snifa) que mostra a intensidade da chuva. Porque se não, ninguém acreditava.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Set 2014 às 19:40)

Mário Barros disse:


> Imagina o quão localizado não foi o evento ou o quão sensível é a cidade quando está maré alta.


Localizado sim e muito! Isso identifiquei eu logo de inicio, quanto à maré alta pode ter tido influencia na baixa da cidade, não em zonas como a Praça de Espanha ou Sete Rios, ai apenas a intensidade do evento para com a capacidade de vazão dos sistemas pluviais.


----------



## AndréGM22 (22 Set 2014 às 19:40)

Parece que a célula vai passar de novo em Lisboa...


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 19:40)

eysler disse:


> Foto panorâmica de uma célula sobre a Serra de Montejunto, tirada hà pouco nos arrabaldes do Cartaxo:



 Fabulosa!! É parte da grande célula, espectáculo de panorama!!


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Set 2014 às 19:41)

Bela celula esta, chove bastante!


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 19:42)

Trovoada em Alenquer, perto da A1.

Carcavelos com céu fantástico. Célula a chegar vinda de Cascais.

Alguém vê actividade eléctrica na célula de Cascais?


----------



## cardu (22 Set 2014 às 19:42)

Câmara Municipal de Lisboa acusa IPMA de falhar nas previsões meteorológicas


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Set 2014 às 19:42)

StormRic disse:


> Fabulosa!! É parte da grande célula, espectáculo de panorama!!



Parece uma supercélula


----------



## AndréGM22 (22 Set 2014 às 19:44)

Quanto ao evento desta tarde, encontrava-me na Faculdade na Avenida de Berna e só posso dizer que ainda vi a vida a andar para trás tal foi a carga de água que caiu durante uma hora, quanto à descarga que caiu na zona, ouviu-se toda a rede eléctirica do edíficio a estalar tal a proximidade da descarga. Quando deixei Lisboa por volta das 6 horas a situação já era muito mais calma, apesar do barulho das sirenes naquela área ainda ter uma presença assinalável


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Set 2014 às 19:45)

cardu disse:


> Câmara Municipal de Lisboa acusa IPMA de falhar nas previsões meteorológicas



*Vereador da Proteção Civil da Câmara de Lisboa diz que cidade teve de se preparar «à última da hora»*
O vereador da Proteção Civil da Câmara de Lisboa acusou esta segunda-feira o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) de não ter previsto tanta chuva, acrescentando que a cidade se teve de preparar «à última da hora».

«Houve uma grande precipitação. As informações que nós tínhamos do IPMA não iam nesse sentido, portanto a cidade teve de se prevenir à última da hora, uma vez que não tinha sido lançado aviso laranja para o distrito de Lisboa», disse Carlos Castro que falava aos jornalistas numa conferência de imprensa convocada devido ao mau tempo.

«Estamos em estado de alerta e vamos continuar a acompanhar a situação», assegurou.

O comandante do Regimento dos Sapadores Bombeiros (RSB), Pedro Patrício, considerou que a situação era impossível de evitar, mas neste momento [às 18:10] está «estabilizada».

*Fica o link que também possui uma vasta fotogaleria:*
http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/m...acusa-ipma-de-falhar-previsoes-meteorologicas


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 19:47)

Novamente trovoada intensa na praia da Areia Branca, Lourinhã. O bordo oeste da célula ergue-se espectacularmente.


----------



## RTC (22 Set 2014 às 19:47)

Que foto fantástica não há dúvida!


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Set 2014 às 19:48)

eysler disse:


> Foto panorâmica de uma célula sobre a Serra de Montejunto, tirada hà pouco nos arrabaldes do Cartaxo:



Linda supercélula. Só falta a wall cloud.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Set 2014 às 19:49)

Ainda não parou, boa carga de água.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (22 Set 2014 às 19:51)

Céu muito negro para norte!
impressionante pois a célula desenvolveu se muito rápido!
A pouco atrás o céu estava cizento com algumas abertas!
O panorama está sem dúvida assustador!


----------



## squidward (22 Set 2014 às 19:55)

o ipma parece que não detectou aquele estalo muito próximo do Cartaxo por volta das 19:26h, foi clarão azul/aroxado e quase em simultaneo um estalo tipo morteiro mas potente, que até estremeceu tudo!! Que adrenalina


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2014 às 19:55)

Alcântara 






Azinhaga do Ribatejo






 






http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/fotos/542032af24ac14b2530e7cf7/1


----------



## DRC (22 Set 2014 às 19:59)

Chove moderado na Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (22 Set 2014 às 19:59)

Mário Barros disse:


> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/fotos/542032af24ac14b2530e7cf7/1



Tornado???????????


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2014 às 20:02)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Tornado???????????



Não. Poderá ser um _funnel_ ou uma nuvem perturbada.


----------



## JAlves (22 Set 2014 às 20:05)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Penso que não chegará aqui, deve passar a Norte. Veremos.



É bem capaz sim, mas parece que se "desprendeu" uma mais pequena que parece vir nesta direção.


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 20:06)

Chove em Carcavelos. Base das nuvens sobre o oceano muito baixa e pesada. Nada de trovoada por enquanto.

20:05 Chove forte. Trovão!

20:08 Chove torrencialmente.


----------



## Célia Salta (22 Set 2014 às 20:07)

squidward disse:


> o ipma parece que não detectou aquele estalo muito próximo do Cartaxo por volta das 19:26h, foi clarão azul/aroxado e quase em simultaneo um estalo tipo morteiro mas potente, que até estremeceu tudo!! Que adrenalina



a mim ontem aconteceu-me exactamente a mesma coisa... foi logo imediato, foi um estoiro que ate a casa tremeu (quem sofreu foi a iluminação publica ainda hoje está a zeros )


----------



## usoldier (22 Set 2014 às 20:08)

Lourinhã finalmente acalmou foi mesmo terrível, nem imagino como está o centro da vila


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Set 2014 às 20:10)

> *Câmara de Lisboa diz que não foi alertada para tanta chuva*
> 
> O vereador da Proteção Civil da Câmara de Lisboa, Carlos Manuel Castro, e o diretor da Proteção Civil Municipal, Manuel Ribeiro, dizem que não receberam os avisos necessários por parte da Proteção Civil Nacional para prevenir as consequências das fortes chuvadas que ao início da tarde desta segunda-feira caíram na capital.
> 
> ...



A culpa é do IPMA que devia ligar ao Costa a avisar que vinha aí uma enxurrada e assim ele mandava limpar as sargetas a fugir. É tão bom, acusar os outros, que diferença fazia estar amarelo, laranja , vermelho ou cor de burro quanto foge, se tivesse laranja a câmara de Lisboa punha os funcionários a apanharem água com baldes e assim não havia enxurradas.


----------



## FranciscoAlex (22 Set 2014 às 20:18)

Grande chuvada caiu aqui acompanhada por trovoada


----------



## trepkos (22 Set 2014 às 20:19)

Miguel96 disse:


> Linda supercélula. Só falta a wall cloud.



Quando essa célula passou a Norte de Montemor gerou uma funnel cloud.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Set 2014 às 20:20)

A tarde ficou marcada por aguaceiros leve, a chamada "chuva certinha" até por voltas das 19:30. Agora já nao chove, e até se ouve os grilos...


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 20:22)

Atenção península de Setúbal: a célula que passou aqui dirige-se para aí, entrará pela Fonte da Telha/Cabo Espichel. Mas também as há mais para cima, direcção Almada.

Parou de chover às 20:17, tudo alagado. Pelo menos duas DEA, não sei se as apanhei.

20:25 Espectacular bigorna.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Set 2014 às 20:24)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A culpa é do IPMA que devia ligar ao Costa a avisar que vinha aí uma enxurrada e assim ele mandava limpar as sargetas a fugir. É tão bom, acusar os outros, que diferença fazia estar amarelo, laranja , vermelho ou cor de burro quanto foge, se tivesse laranja a câmara de Lisboa punha os funcionários a apanharem água com baldes e assim não havia enxurradas.



E depois a Câmara ligava ao São Pedro e negociava previamente um acordo com o São Pedro sobre a quantidade de chuva que devia cair, e depois ligava ao Santo do mar para ele inverter as marés para a água escoar melhor !

Existe gente que calada é um poeta !


----------



## amando96 (22 Set 2014 às 20:24)

Fui apanhado desprevenido a ir para a estação de Sete Rios, a estação estava neste estado(14:25):

















Mais aqui

Ainda tenho as botas molhadas...


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (22 Set 2014 às 20:31)

Impressionante descarga eléctrica caiu a pouco atrás bem próximo de minha casa!
Fez um estoiro que parecia uma explosão!
Continua a chover fortemente!


----------



## DRC (22 Set 2014 às 20:32)

Que bela carga de água cai agora na Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 20:33)

Eco vermelho mesmo a norte de Lisboa!





Desloca-se para SE, Loures, São Julião da Talha, Sacavém, Póvoa.


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 20:39)

Lisboa irá apanhar algumas destas células a NO. Chuva forte a entrar na Caparica. E também a chegar a Setúbal.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Set 2014 às 20:44)

Lisboa:
Observo relâmpagos a SW


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 20:44)

Trovoada com raios visíveis a SO agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Set 2014 às 20:45)

Acabo de ver um relampago, proveniente da celula a sul da minha localização.


----------



## thunderboy (22 Set 2014 às 20:46)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A tarde ficou marcada por aguaceiros leve, a chamada "chuva certinha" até por voltas das 19:30. Agora já nao chove, e até se ouve os grilos...


Não foi possível estar aqui hoje, mas segundo familiares a situação foi similar por estas bandas. Veremos o que o amanhã nos reserva.


----------



## david 6 (22 Set 2014 às 20:46)

tudo a passar a N, cai uma chuvita fraquita


----------



## ThunderFreak (22 Set 2014 às 20:47)

StormRic disse:


> Atenção península de Setúbal: a célula que passou aqui dirige-se para aí, entrará pela Fonte da Telha/Cabo Espichel. Mas também as há mais para cima, direcção Almada.
> 
> Parou de chover às 20:17, tudo alagado. Pelo menos duas DEA, não sei se as apanhei.
> 
> 20:25 Espectacular bigorna.




Muito Bom!! Aguardo


----------



## DRC (22 Set 2014 às 20:49)

Está tudo alagado, chove torrencialmente!


----------



## FranciscoAlex (22 Set 2014 às 20:49)

Aqui a festa continua com muita chuva e um trovão ou outro, a minha rua parece um rio.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Set 2014 às 20:51)

Chovem forte neste momento. Clarões a SW.


----------



## Firefigther (22 Set 2014 às 20:52)

StormRic disse:


> Eco vermelho mesmo a norte de Lisboa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa noite é impressão minha ou a Margem Sul vai levar agora com muita chuva ?


----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Set 2014 às 20:52)

caiu uma chuvita fraca agora aqui em almada.ainda vi um pequeno flash,mas nada de muito especial


----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Set 2014 às 20:53)

Firefigther disse:


> Boa noite é impressão minha ou a Margem Sul vai levar agora com muita chuva ?



vamos la ver, camarada.ja tenho as maquinas a postos


----------



## DRC (22 Set 2014 às 20:55)

Que dilúvio, meu Deus!


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 20:55)

Célula com trovoada a SO, mas algo longe, 20 Km. Descargas regulares com intervalos de mais de um minuto no entanto.

Atenção que se mantém a progressão do eco vermelho a norte de Lisboa para SE ou ESE.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (22 Set 2014 às 20:55)

Aqui ainda não parou de chover fortemente!
A trovoada agora ainda se ouve mas só que ao longe.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Set 2014 às 20:58)

por aqui ainda nada


----------



## jonekko (22 Set 2014 às 21:00)

Tão pertinho de Loures e reina a calmaria...


----------



## Garcia (22 Set 2014 às 21:01)

A minha avó e o meu tio (irmão dela), diz que à 50 anos que aqui estão, nunca viram nada assim... :/

Já tive que andar a tirar uns baldes de água da casa dela... :/

(arredores Lourinhã)


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (22 Set 2014 às 21:02)

Se não parar de chover vai haver inundações por aqui pois isto está um diluvio neste momento!


----------



## Fantkboy (22 Set 2014 às 21:02)

jonekko disse:


> Tão pertinho de Loures e reina a calmaria...


É VERDADE vizinho ... Enfim...


----------



## Lightning (22 Set 2014 às 21:04)

Veem-se clarões que iluminam tudo, vindos daquela célula que está no mar em frente a mim. Bem visíveis, até dentro de casa


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 21:05)

Fabulosa célula a SO, não percam o espectáculo!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (22 Set 2014 às 21:08)

Está escorrer muita água na rua por trás da minha casa em direcção estrada que passa em frente!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Set 2014 às 21:11)

Boas flashadas por aqui!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (22 Set 2014 às 21:14)

Parece que a chuva finalmente está acalmar pois agora de forte passou para moderado


----------



## Vitor TT (22 Set 2014 às 21:15)

A caminho do trabalho lá tirei estas pelas +- 13:50h, novamente perto do Lidl da Arroja, sem imaginar o que iria causar, mas quando chego perto do ccColombo +- 14:00h, chovia forte e já havia muitos "lagos" á volta do hospital da Luz 













e estas a caminho de casa, também tiradas da Serra da Luz,













vamos ver o que reserva a noite, mas não deverei ter sorte.


----------



## rozzo (22 Set 2014 às 21:17)

A trovoada à frente de Carcavelos vista de Benfica


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Set 2014 às 21:18)

Por aqui é só água, mas essa é de uma quantidade enorme, já chove forte há um bom tempo. 

A estação de Caneças nada acumula...


----------



## cactus (22 Set 2014 às 21:19)

miguel disse:


> Tou todo lixado porque eu imaginava que poderia dar tromba de agua no rio mas não fui para lá  mas chegou a tocar na agua mesmo?? se não tocou é uma funnel!


                                                     Foi uma funnel clowd .


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 21:21)

Célula a SO está com eco vermelho potente!

21:26 actividade eléctrica em espera. A célula vai entrar na península de Setubal. Movimento lento.


----------



## cactus (22 Set 2014 às 21:22)

kelinha disse:


> É suposto haver uma foto? Não me aparece foto nenhuma :/


era um comentário ao vídeo acima publicado , não era nenhuma foto


----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Set 2014 às 21:24)

pessoal ha uma mancha vermelha no radar do ipma.e a avaliar pela direcção,vai entrar pela zona da charneca da caparica.pelo que as imagens dao a entendder.mais uma a passar ao lado de almada


----------



## Agreste (22 Set 2014 às 21:27)

além de toda esta água que tem caído, as temperaturas têm estado agradáveis... alguém tem notado um aumento de mosquitos?


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 21:29)

Chove bem em Lisboa! Ninguém reporta?


----------



## trepkos (22 Set 2014 às 21:30)

Agreste disse:


> além de toda esta água que tem caído, as temperaturas têm estado agradáveis... alguém tem notado um aumento de mosquitos?



Eu.. agora que vivo no campo noto mais essa bicheza... está de facto agradável.


----------



## Aspvl (22 Set 2014 às 21:31)

StormRic disse:


> Chove bem em Lisboa! Ninguém reporta?



Por aqui ainda nada...


----------



## Lightning (22 Set 2014 às 21:31)

Agreste disse:


> além de toda esta água que tem caído, as temperaturas têm estado agradáveis... alguém tem notado um aumento de mosquitos?



Mosquitos? O que é isso? Cheguei há pouco da rua, tenho a cara com cada alto maior que o outro, uma pessoa não pode parar quieta senão eles pousam como se tivéssemos mel... Algumas picadas doem-me mesmo


----------



## jonekko (22 Set 2014 às 21:35)

Por aqui chove moderadamente. Temp. Actual: 18.9º


----------



## cactus (22 Set 2014 às 21:36)

por aqui está a chover fraco há já á longos minutos , mas nada como esta tarde.


----------



## JoãoPT (22 Set 2014 às 21:36)

Chove torrencialmente por aqui há uns bons minutos... Quanto aos mosquitos, Alcochete é o seu reino, só ontem para fotografar a trovoada no interior pelas 21h (talvez) fui engolido por mosquitos.


----------



## MontijoCity (22 Set 2014 às 21:38)

Chuva pelo Montijo...


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 21:39)

A célula está a ser erodida, aparentemente por um vento mais fresco de ONO ou NO que se levantou agora. Não tem actividade eléctrica. Mantenho o ponto de entrada na península de Setúbal entre Fonte da Telha e Cabo Espichel, se chegar lá inteira...


----------



## peteluis (22 Set 2014 às 21:40)

Chuva muito forte no Montijo


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Set 2014 às 21:42)

Chuva muito forte, torrencial ! Já há inundações.


----------



## Garcia (22 Set 2014 às 21:43)

na Lourinhã sem dúvida que se deve ter batido recordes à quantidade de precipitação em 30 minutos... 

ainda gostava de vir a saber valores..

por agora reina a calma..


----------



## windchill (22 Set 2014 às 21:44)

A trovoada está a fugir, estou a ficar profundamente deprimido...


----------



## Firefigther (22 Set 2014 às 21:48)

Na Moita chuva fraca


----------



## Geiras (22 Set 2014 às 21:52)




----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Set 2014 às 21:54)

windchill disse:


> A trovoada está a fugir, estou a ficar profundamente deprimido...



ja somos 2.que azar hoje....passa tudo ao lado


----------



## windchill (22 Set 2014 às 21:57)

Câmaras apontadas, expectativas bem lá em cima..... mas passou tudo a norte, e o meu 'miradouro' só dá para os quadrantes SO e SE


----------



## Firefigther (22 Set 2014 às 21:58)

AndréFrade disse:


> Chuva muito forte, torrencial ! Já há inundações.



Andre podes ser mais especifico em que zona do Montijo ?


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Set 2014 às 21:59)

Garcia disse:


> na Lourinhã sem dúvida que se deve ter batido recordes à quantidade de precipitação em 30 minutos...
> 
> ainda gostava de vir a saber valores..
> 
> por agora reina a calma..



Tens esta estação amadora, que pertence a um membro do forum.
Segundo a estação,a tal celula que entrou em Peniche, deixou na Lourinhã 72 mm.

www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAL7


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Set 2014 às 21:59)

Garcia disse:


> na Lourinhã sem dúvida que se deve ter batido recordes à quantidade de precipitação em 30 minutos...
> 
> ainda gostava de vir a saber valores..
> 
> por agora reina a calma..



30 minutos? Em 5 minutos caíram 13.3mm!! (20:35 - 20:40) EDIT: o rainrate correcto é 349.0mm/h.







Dados


----------



## Gilmet (22 Set 2014 às 21:59)

Infelizmente não tenho vista decente para o quadrante Sul devido a um monte na traseira do meu prédio. 

Fica o registo possível, antes que a célula se movesse completamente para lá do telhado.


----------



## Firefigther (22 Set 2014 às 22:02)

Chove bem agora pela Moita


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Set 2014 às 22:05)

Firefigther disse:


> Andre podes ser mais especifico em que zona do Montijo ?



Sou e estou a 1km da Atalaia, numa urbanização nova (e numa zona alta) perto do Areias. Estou fora da cidade.


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 22:08)

Primeira de muitas.


----------



## ecobcg (22 Set 2014 às 22:10)

StormRic disse:


> Primeira de muitas.



Maravilhosa!


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Set 2014 às 22:11)

StormRic disse:


> Primeira de muitas.



Excelente fotografia, só falta apanhares uma tromba marítima( tornado).


----------



## Teles (22 Set 2014 às 22:11)

Umas fotos tiradas ontem:


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (22 Set 2014 às 22:13)

Situação calma neste momento por estas bandas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Set 2014 às 22:15)

StormRic disse:


> Primeira de muitas.





Teles disse:


> Umas fotos tiradas ontem:



StormRic: que excelente apanhado!! O teu comentário agrada-me ("primeira de muitas")  Agradeço já também os comentários que tens feito às minhas fotografias e vídeos 

Teles: excelentes fotografias, todas dignas de serem observadas por todos! A penúltima então está 5*!


----------



## jorgeanimal (22 Set 2014 às 22:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tens esta estação amadora, que pertence a um membro do forum.
> Segundo a estação,a tal celula que entrou em Peniche, deixou na Lourinhã 72 mm.
> 
> www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAL7



Eu pus um balde no quintal. Subiu mais de 10 cm

Não consigo fazer upload das fotos.  Vejam #meteopt no instagram


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Set 2014 às 22:16)

21.6mm e continua a chover bem.


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 22:17)

Teles disse:


> Umas fotos tiradas ontem:



Fantásticas!!  Aquele raio é fabuloso! Parabéns, Teles! Gostava de saber as horas aproximadas das fotos


----------



## Aurélio (22 Set 2014 às 22:17)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> 30 minutos? Em 5 minutos caíram 13.3mm!! (20:35 - 20:40) EDIT: o rainrate correcto é 349.0mm/h.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Não percebo nada dessa precipitação acumulada olhando para os dados, que raio de confusão é essa nos dados ?


----------



## fhff (22 Set 2014 às 22:17)

Só agora posso reportar. A célula que varreu a zona Norte de Lisboa (Torres, Sobral), por volta das 19:00-20:00, deixou um acumulado de 20 mm, pela zona da Merceana (Alenquer). Agora, tudo calmo.


----------



## JAlves (22 Set 2014 às 22:18)

StormRic disse:


> Primeira de muitas.



SEM PALAVRAS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david 6 (22 Set 2014 às 22:18)

começou a chover por aqui


----------



## jonekko (22 Set 2014 às 22:18)

Chove bem pela ramada!  Temp. Nos 18.5º


----------



## Teles (22 Set 2014 às 22:19)

As fotos dos raios foram tiradas por volta das 20:30!
E obrigado!


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 22:20)

ecobcg disse:


> Maravilhosa!





Miguel96 disse:


> Excelente fotografia, só falta apanhares uma tromba marítima( tornado).



Obrigado! Ainda não passei a vista por todas as fotos mas não descarto a possibilidade de haver qualquer coisa, especialmente na altura mais agressiva da célula.


----------



## Sandie (22 Set 2014 às 22:21)

Boa noite a todos, é a minha primeira mensagem no Fórum. Deixo uns vídeos de parte das inundações que ocorreram em Alcântara (sem comentários para a falta de juízo .............. )






Bom acompanhamento !


----------



## geoair.pt (22 Set 2014 às 22:27)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> 30 minutos? Em 5 minutos caíram 13.3mm!! (20:35 - 20:40) EDIT: o rainrate correcto é 349.0mm/h.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Aurélio disse:


> Não percebo nada dessa precipitação acumulada olhando para os dados, que raio de confusão é essa nos dados ?





O Weather underground por vezes parece que se mete no copos.
Aqui está o dia de hoje até agora:


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Set 2014 às 22:28)

Aguaceiro moderado a forte.


----------



## Teles (22 Set 2014 às 22:29)

Esqueci-me de colocar aqui esta foto que chamo a atenção para um avião que passa pela nuvem reparem no tamanho monstruoso da célula:


----------



## cactus (22 Set 2014 às 22:31)

chove moderado tem vindo a aumentar a intensidade .


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 22:38)

Sandie disse:


> Boa noite a todos, é a minha primeira mensagem no Fórum. Deixo uns vídeos de parte das inundações que ocorreram em Alcântara (sem comentários para a falta de juízo .............. )
> 
> Bom acompanhamento !



Bem vinda e bons apontamentos de reportagem!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Set 2014 às 22:38)

Fotografias que tirei hoje, todas elas são da célula que inundou Lisboa e depois dirigiu-se para N/NE.

As fotos estão quase todas em HDR. Ultimamente tenho apostado no HDR porque é uma forma (tentativa) de trespassar ao observador o que realmente se via no momento. Nas panorâmicas, vou colocar também em tons "normais".


----------



## thunderboy (22 Set 2014 às 22:38)

Teles disse:


> Esqueci-me de colocar aqui esta foto que chamo a atenção para um avião que passa pela nuvem reparem no tamanho monstruoso da célula:


Interessante... Será este avião o mesmo? 





Estava a voar mesmo por baixo de uns mammatus mas infelizmente não consegui tirara foto a tempo. Foi por volta das 19/19:30


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 22:41)

O o novo impulso dado pelo vento de Noroeste varreu as células que se esperava entrassem na península de Setubal mais para sul






Ainda vem chuva para Lisboa. E há novos aguaceiros a entrarem por Cascais.


----------



## ThunderFreak (22 Set 2014 às 22:41)

cactus disse:


> chove moderado tem vindo a aumentar a intensidade .



Que zona? para o vale do cobro não chove nada :c


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2014 às 22:43)

Muito boas fotos pessoal


----------



## rozzo (22 Set 2014 às 22:44)

Bela carga de novo aqui pela zona de Benfica.


----------



## david 6 (22 Set 2014 às 22:45)

chuva forte em Lisboa de novo e está persistente


----------



## Teles (22 Set 2014 às 22:45)

É possível mas passam tantos que é difícil saber eheh!


----------



## João Pedro (22 Set 2014 às 22:46)

Excelentes registos por aqui!


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 22:47)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Fotografias que tirei hoje, todas elas são da célula que inundou Lisboa e depois dirigiu-se para N/NE.
> 
> As fotos estão quase todas em HDR. Ultimamente tenho apostado no HDR porque é uma forma (tentativa) de trespassar ao observador o que realmente se via no momento. Nas panorâmicas, vou colocar também em tons "normais".



Excelente reportagem! As panorâmicas  são impressionantes, boa técnica, embora não seja um fã do HDR neste caso o resultado é muito apropriado, como dizes.
Incrível a configuração das células, explosiva, algo que se vê pouco por cá. 

Obrigado também pela tua apreciação das minhas fotos.


----------



## david 6 (22 Set 2014 às 22:48)

chove torrencial em Lisboa!!!! se continuar assim acontece o mesmo


----------



## aisa43 (22 Set 2014 às 22:51)

Boa noite a todos! Sigo este site a algum tempo com entusiasmo. Parabéns !!! Preciso de uma opinião,  tirei estas fotos hoje em Alcântara com o meu telemóvel e se alguém me puder dizer alguma coisa sobre o que vi e fotografei.  Não sei como passar as fotos para aqui .Obrigada ! https://www.facebook.com/ana.i.alexandre


----------



## david 6 (22 Set 2014 às 22:53)

trovoada por cima de lisboa, com relampagos todos seguidos e chuva forte!!!


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 22:53)

david 6 disse:


> chove torrencial em Lisboa!!!! se continuar assim acontece o mesmo



Vai amainar mas continuará ainda algo moderada por mais algum tempo, menos de meia hora.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Set 2014 às 22:56)

Trovões e clarões para NW !


----------



## Aspvl (22 Set 2014 às 22:59)

Trovoada por Lisboa!


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 23:06)

AndréFrade disse:


> Trovões e clarões para NW !





Aspvl disse:


> Trovoada por Lisboa!



Pena é que o detector do IPMA esteja atrasado, ou inactivo.

Vejam a célula de eco vermelho que está na margem esquerda do Sado, dirige-se para Alcácer ou perto.
Radar às 22:50 locais


----------



## dASk (22 Set 2014 às 23:10)

StormRic disse:


> Pena é que o detector do IPMA esteja atrasado, ou inactivo.
> 
> Vejam a célula de eco vermelho que está na margem esquerda do Sado, dirige-se para Alcácer ou perto.
> Radar às 22:50 locais


Impressionante essa célula perto de alcácer. Por aqui vai chovendo moderado.. A de Lisboa cresce...


----------



## Aspvl (22 Set 2014 às 23:13)

Aqui fica um pequeno vídeo 

P.S.: Claro que tem que haver sempre um carro a acelerar a fundo ou então não estaria este vídeo completo...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (22 Set 2014 às 23:16)

Por Oeiras tudo tranquilo, nem sabia que o "vizinho" StormRic tinha conseguido tais registos. 

Ainda não vi clarões, nem ouvi trovões, tirando a intensa chuva pelas 20h, tudo tranquilo!


----------



## david 6 (22 Set 2014 às 23:20)

por lisboa já está a acalmar, ainda choveu bem e ainda tive uns bons relampagos, foi bom para terminar o dia de hoje, agora o aguace_iro dirige se para a zona do montijo, senão tiver já lá_


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 23:25)

Vista geral da célula que deu espectáculo aqui em Carcavelos, auto-iluminada sob as estrelas. A descarga é nuvem-mar, vê-se na base. É uma pena aquela iluminação pública tão intensa, mas não devo queixar-me, com uma vista destas para o mar...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Set 2014 às 23:41)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Fotografias que tirei hoje, todas elas são da célula que inundou Lisboa e depois dirigiu-se para N/NE.
> 
> As fotos estão quase todas em HDR. Ultimamente tenho apostado no HDR porque é uma forma (tentativa) de trespassar ao observador o que realmente se via no momento. Nas panorâmicas, vou colocar também em tons "normais".



Esqueci-me de juntar um pequeno vídeo de alguns segundos para mostrar a rotação da célula:


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 23:50)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Esqueci-me de juntar um pequeno vídeo de alguns segundos para mostrar a rotação da célula:



 Com uma rotação dessas tem todo o aspecto de ser uma super-célula. Bem apanhado!


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 23:53)

O radar do IPMA pasmou há meia hora, última imagem das 23h locais. Aquele eco amarelo já terá deixado Lisboa?





EDIT: desculpem mas enganei-me na imagem, não era a da trovoada que queria pôr, claro...

O radar estagnou de vez, a mudança de turno agora é às 23h...


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Set 2014 às 23:53)

Costa da Caparica há umas horas atrás. Fotografia de Ricardo Campos.


----------



## JAlves (22 Set 2014 às 23:53)

StormRic disse:


> É uma pena aquela iluminação pública tão intensa, mas não devo queixar-me, com uma vista destas para o mar...



De facto é verdade StormRic, pena a iluminação, caso contrário as fotos ficavam (ainda mais) perfeitas!

O ideal era a primeira descarga apagar a iluminação publica.


----------



## Vitor TT (22 Set 2014 às 23:55)

StormRic disse:


> Primeira de muitas.



Estas imagens deviam ser proibidas de serem colocadas, hehehe ,

simplesmente FANTÁSTICO 

espero um dia, neste caso uma noite, a quando da minha passagem de bike, que espero recomeçar muito em breve, ter um espectáculo destes, embora um pouco assustador por estar totalmente desprotegido.


----------



## JAlves (22 Set 2014 às 23:57)

Vitor TT disse:


> Estas imagens deviam ser proibidas de serem colocadas, hehehe ,
> 
> simplesmente FANTÁSTICO
> 
> espero um dia, neste caso uma noite, a quando da minha passagem de bike, que espero recomeçar muito em breve, ter um espectáculo destes, embora um pouco assustador por estar totalmente desprotegido.



E eu com a Serra da Amoreira aqui tão perto!

Vista fantástica lá de cima!


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 23:57)

AndréFrade disse:


> Costa da Caparica há umas horas atrás. Fotografia de Ricardo Campos.



 grande foto! A que horas mais precisamente, gostava de comparar esta descarga com as que vi aqui de Carcavelos. Este local de observação é excelente (nos Capuchos?) embora perigoso se a trovoada estiver mesmo em cima. Parabéns ao Ricardo Campos! Obrigado pela partilha, André!


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Set 2014 às 23:59)

StormRic disse:


> grande foto! A que horas mais precisamente, gostava de comparar esta descarga com as que vi aqui de Carcavelos. Este local de observação é excelente (nos Capuchos?) embora perigoso se a trovoada estiver mesmo em cima. Parabéns ao Ricardo Campos! Obrigado pela partilha, André!


Não tenho essa informação. A página onde foi partilhada: Aqui.


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 23:59)

Vitor TT disse:


> Estas imagens deviam ser proibidas de serem colocadas, hehehe ,
> 
> simplesmente FANTÁSTICO
> 
> espero um dia, neste caso uma noite, a quando da minha passagem de bike, que espero recomeçar muito em breve, ter um espectáculo destes, embora um pouco assustador por estar totalmente desprotegido.



Obrigado! Mas sinceramente é muita sorte minha ter esta varanda protegida com esta vista


----------



## Vitor TT (23 Set 2014 às 00:05)

JAlves disse:


> E eu com a Serra da Amoreira aqui tão perto!
> 
> Vista fantástica lá de cima!



Eu de onde moro vejo a serra da Amoreira, moro perto da antiga fabrica de moveis, já tive um razoável palco, mas a construção de um prédio retirou-me quase toda a vista, há cerca de duas horas ou mais ainda vi uns clarões para o lado do Monsanto, isto da minha direcção, 
já pensei em algumas vezes de ir lá acima fotografar ou filmar.


----------



## bpereira (23 Set 2014 às 00:06)

Embora não se tenha passado nada de interessante pela Figueira, aqui fica algumas fotos.


----------



## Vitor TT (23 Set 2014 às 00:12)

StormRic disse:


> Obrigado! Mas sinceramente é muita sorte minha ter esta varanda protegida com esta vista


Eu quando faço a caminhada ou passo de bike olho para essa varanda a ver se vejo alguém a tirar uns "bonecos" hehe


Após ter estado a chover bem aprox. entre as 21:30 - 22:30h por aqui, e nem se via ( do pouco que ainda vejo de Lisboa ) a zona do Lumiar, está agora calminho e sereno.


----------



## david 6 (23 Set 2014 às 00:13)

ultima hora: Lisboa (G. Coutinho) - 14.3mm


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (23 Set 2014 às 00:15)

Boa noite! Aqui deixo umas fotografias de Mafra, à hora de jantar! Choveu torrencialmente após as 22h00, agora aguaceiros dispersos e relâmpagos para os lados de Sudoeste.
Tempo ameno e com vento moderado.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.374642486026874.1073741830.371611196330003&type=1

*Dados actuais* (23/9 - 00h10)

T= 18ºC
Humidade 94%
Cobertura de nuvens:76%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas:75%
Precipitação actual (mm): 1,8
Precipitação (mm/últimas 3h)= 9.7

Visibilidade de 3 km
Índice de UV = baixo: 0

Vento= O - 14,5 km/h
PA= 1013,8 mBar
__________________
_Nascer do Sol: _7h25
_Pôr do Sol_: 19h32
_Lua: _Quarto minguante, idade de 28,4 dias e luminosidade de 1,5%
_Equinócio de Outono: _23/09 - 02h29 (PT)


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2014 às 00:26)

A célula da trovoada desta noite em frente a Carcavelos começou a formar-se ao largo de Cascais, a oeste, fazendo parte de um grupo. No início ainda estava rodeada de numerosos cumulus congestus (momento desta foto) que depois desapareceram e a deixaram isolada.
Descarga tripla nuvem-mar (simultânea) que iluminou o interior do grupo.


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2014 às 00:31)

Vitor TT disse:


> Eu de onde moro vejo a serra da Amoreira, moro perto da antiga fabrica de moveis, já tive um razoável palco, mas a construção de um prédio retirou-me quase toda a vista, há cerca de duas horas ou mais ainda vi uns clarões para o lado do Monsanto, isto da minha direcção,
> já pensei em algumas vezes de ir lá acima fotografar ou filmar.



Esse era um local de observação favorito quando morava em Lisboa. Não havia praticamente nada de urbanizações nem vias rápidas à volta. Era perfeito para uma visão 360º.


----------



## Lightning (23 Set 2014 às 00:40)

No meio de tanto descontentamento e tanta tristeza que marcou o dia pela falta de oportunidades e sorte para fazer quaisquer registos que fossem, deixo os meus parabéns a todos os que contribuíram com os seus 

Amanhã ainda há mais, veremos...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Set 2014 às 00:45)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Esqueci-me de juntar um pequeno vídeo de alguns segundos para mostrar a rotação da célula:


Bem Duarte... O teu trabalho está espectacular!! 
E esse vídeo no fim explica muita coisa, mas que rotação!!! Muito elucidativo!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (23 Set 2014 às 00:49)

Lightning disse:


> No meio de tanto descontentamento e tanta tristeza que marcou o dia pela falta de oportunidades e sorte para fazer quaisquer registos que fossem, deixo os meus parabéns a todos os que contribuíram com os seus
> Amanhã ainda há mais, veremos...




pode ser que amanhã tenhamos mais sorte por aqui pela margem sul


----------



## cactus (23 Set 2014 às 01:05)

ThunderFreak disse:


> Que zona? para o vale do cobro não chove nada :c


perto das piscinas municipais


----------



## Candy (23 Set 2014 às 01:09)

Radar do IPMA travado há duas horas! humpf...


EDIT: Só por curiosidade... No mapa de descargas eléctricas do ipma, vê-se uma mancha de descargas em cima de Peniche, não é?!... Erradooooooooo!!! Ao fazer aumentarem o mapa, aproximando a zona de Peniche, pode-se ver que é tudo à volta, a uns quilómetros, e na península de Peniche nadica de nada! Parece que temos uma cúpula. Vá lá... tivemos um aguaceiro bem forte ao fim da tarde, mas de curta duração, nada mais.


----------



## celsomartins84 (23 Set 2014 às 01:15)

Simplesmente brutal. .  Baleal

Foto de: Rodra Fotografia e Arte


----------



## criz0r (23 Set 2014 às 01:21)

Boa noite, que imagens impressionantes da Capital, eu estava precisamente em Lisboa nessas horas mas um pouco mais ao lado do Cais do Sodré e realmente vi uma escuridão enorme..calculei que ia haver alguma coisa de preocupante, chegado á Margem Sul mais propriamente ao Anticiclone das Trovoadas tem chovido apenas um pouco, penso que durante o dia não aconteceu nada de especial. Muito obrigado desde já pelas imagens e vídeos que disponibilizaram do acontecimento de hoje, foi mesmo um cenário fora do vulgar as "cascatas" de água pelas ruas abaixo em Lisboa. Por agora Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## romeupaz (23 Set 2014 às 01:23)

Esta foto foi tirada às 19h30 de Leiria a apontar para sul a célula devia estar por cima de Alcobaça/Peniche 
As nuvens estão iluminadas pelo por-do-sol e por um relâmpago, se repararem junto à arvore vê-se o raio


----------



## AnDré (23 Set 2014 às 01:24)

StormRic disse:


> Esse era um local de observação favorito quando morava em Lisboa. Não havia praticamente nada de urbanizações nem vias rápidas à volta. Era perfeito para uma visão 360º.



Estive lá, há 1-2h, quando deu a trovoada. Mas a chuva só me deixava ver relâmpagos. Nada de raios definidos.
Entre o Parque das Nações e a Serra da Amoreira, por volta das 22h30, foi sempre a cascar.


----------



## david 6 (23 Set 2014 às 01:25)

ultima hora: Lisboa (G. Coutinho) - 6.7mm: nas ultimas 2h - 21mm


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Set 2014 às 01:31)

david 6 disse:


> ultima hora: Lisboa (G. Coutinho) - 6.7mm: nas ultimas 2h - 21mm



Isto hoje está com a moda do "extremamente localizado", aqui na minha zona choveu nas ultimas duas horas sim, mas muito longe dos 21 mm...


----------



## Candy (23 Set 2014 às 01:32)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Simplesmente brutal. .  Baleal
> 
> Foto de: Rodra Fotografia e Arte



Grande foto! Da Ilha do Baleal tem-se outra perspectiva, sem dúvida!... Quem esteve em Peniche nem a linha de nuvens via. E quando via era muito esfumada. Estive para sair para fotografar, mas à hora da força de chuva tornou-se impossível e depois de acalmar já não podia. Tive formação. Espero amanhã haver alguma coisinha para poder captar imagens.


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2014 às 01:39)

romeupaz disse:


> Esta foto foi tirada às 19h30 de Leiria a apontar para sul a célula devia estar por cima de Alcobaça/Peniche
> As nuvens estão iluminadas pelo por-do-sol e por um relâmpago, se repararem junto à arvore vê-se o raio



Bela imagem! Apanhar assim um raio ainda com as cores do poente é difícil (é um sonho que eu persigo)


----------



## Candy (23 Set 2014 às 01:46)

O IPMA baixo para Amarelo o aviso para o Distrito de Lisboa! 

Mantêm-se com a aviso Laranja os distritos de Leiria, Santarém, Castelo Branco, Coimbra, Aveiro, Viseu e Guarda. O resto do país encontra-se em aviso amarelo.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Set 2014 às 02:11)

Deixo só mais estes dois vídeos para demonstrar a intensidade da precipitação:
Primeiro video:

Segundo video (4 minutos depois):


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2014 às 02:51)

Estrutura em andares da célula, com tripla descarga simultânea nuvem-mar.





Este raio na retaguarda da célula liga três níveis do cumulonimbo ao mar.





Apaguei a mensagem onde estava a foto anterior pois continha um erro de ligação ao Imgur que fazia a página carregar eternamente.


----------



## romeupaz (23 Set 2014 às 03:03)

Sem comentários! 
Deviam tomar mais atenção aos avisos...

"Câmara de Lisboa acusa IPMA de falhar previsões"
http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...lho=Lisboa&Option=Interior&content_id=4139052


----------



## Candy (23 Set 2014 às 03:23)

O site do meteox.com é credível?


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2014 às 04:08)

Candy disse:


> O site do meteox.com é credível?



Não conhecia o site. Depende do modelo ou modelos globais que usem. Penso que no tópico http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seg-previsao-do-tempo-e-modelos-setembro-2014.7820/unread poderá ser dada uma resposta mais útil


----------



## Candy (23 Set 2014 às 04:27)

StormRic disse:


> Não conhecia o site. Depende do modelo ou modelos globais que usem. Penso que no tópico http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seg-previsao-do-tempo-e-modelos-setembro-2014.7820/unread poderá ser dada uma resposta mais útil




http://meteox.com/forecastloop.aspx?type=3&continent=europa
A esta hora está tudo a dormir! humpf... mas nesse site, segundo percebi, mostra chuva e actividade eléctrica já para a madrugada. 
O radar do ipma continua na mesma como a lesma! Tentei ver outro que apanhe aqui e encontrei esse. Como tenho o portátil avariado fiquei sem links de favoritos e a usar esta miniatura de notebook a coisa não anda, só desanda! 
Por aqui está uma calma podre. Acabei o trabalho que estava a fazer e se não há festa o melhor mesmo é dormir.


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2014 às 04:46)

Candy disse:


> Radar do IPMA travado há duas horas! humpf...
> 
> EDIT: Só por curiosidade... No mapa de descargas eléctricas do ipma, vê-se uma mancha de descargas em cima de Peniche, não é?!... Erradooooooooo!!! Ao fazer aumentarem o mapa, aproximando a zona de Peniche, pode-se ver que é tudo à volta, a uns quilómetros, e na península de Peniche nadica de nada! Parece que temos uma cúpula. Vá lá... tivemos um aguaceiro bem forte ao fim da tarde, mas de curta duração, nada mais.



 Radar e DEA's. Recomeçou a funcionar o radar às 4h. DEA nada. O facto de se verem descargas sobre um local quando o mapa é pequeno e depois de aumentado as descargas estão ao lado, deve-se a que o tamanho dos círculos que simbolizam as descargas é sempre o mesmo, independentemente da escala do mapa. Pode realmente induzir em erro, mas, como em qualquer mapa, é apenas uma questão de escala e o símbolo tem de ser entendido como assinalando um ponto que corresponde neste caso ao centro do círculo. Quanto a Peniche repelir as descargas  se fôr estatisticamente observável tal fenómeno deve haver uma razão ligada ao facto de ser uma península de baixa altitude e plana.


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2014 às 04:59)

Candy disse:


> http://meteox.com/forecastloop.aspx?type=3&continent=europa
> ...chuva e actividade eléctrica já para a madrugada.(...)



Previsão quase impossível de ser credível. Neste momento mantém-se uma linha de instabilidade a sul da península de Setúbal e que entra pelo Alentejo. Sobre o oceano nesta animação http://www.sat24.com/zoomloop.aspx?ir=true&region=eu&lat=42&lon=-8 pode ver-se uma circulação que trará novas células (que ainda têm de se formar, já começaram aliás) para a costa, mas nada antes de três horas talvez. Só pela manhã haverá novidades e quanto a actividade eléctrica nada à vista, nem é possível dizer que células em que local terão essa actividade. http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos aqui também se pode ver registo de descargas, mas sem detalhe.

Nas imagens do Sat24 também se pode ver, com grande imprecisão e nem sempre mostra, a existência de actividade eléctrica.


----------



## Candy (23 Set 2014 às 05:01)

Certíssimo! Aqui temos um micro clima em que até chegamos a não ter amplitude térmica em certos dias de inverno.
As bolas no mapa... eu sei. Mas é irritante qd vamos ver ao pormenor e...nadaaaa... 

E com isto me vou. Amanhã veremos como será o dia...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Set 2014 às 08:11)

Bons dias.

O dia começa com nevoeiro. 

Em Caneças mínima de 16.3ºC e acumulados 0.2mm desde as 00:00UTC.


----------



## Firefigther (23 Set 2014 às 08:49)

Bom dia a todos . Por aqui o dia começou com nevoeiros e neblinas. Temperatura 18º Humidade 97 % Vento 6 Km/h.


----------



## Firefigther (23 Set 2014 às 08:55)

Estranho.... o IPMA alterou para AVISO LARANJA quase todos os distritos do país, excluindo Bragança, Vila Real, Porto, Braga e Viana do Castelo


----------



## Agreste (23 Set 2014 às 09:05)

dada a incerteza e o potencial dos aguaceiros, acho normal. Há mais aguaceiros a chegar.


----------



## casr26 (23 Set 2014 às 09:28)

romeupaz disse:


> Sem comentários!
> Deviam tomar mais atenção aos avisos...
> 
> "Câmara de Lisboa acusa IPMA de falhar previsões"
> http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...lho=Lisboa&Option=Interior&content_id=4139052



Vergonhosa a forma como alguém da CML vem sacudir a água do capote culpabilizando o IPMA

a CML sabendo que este tipo de situações (cheias devido a excesso de precipitação) são recorrentes em várias zonas de Lisboa ainda tem coragem de culpabilizar o IPMA pelas cheias, gostava de saber se o IPMA tivesse avisado com mais de 24 horas de antecedência daria tempo para as autoridades camarárias efectuarem as limpezas necessárias e preparar tudo para o devido escoamento de águas para evitar ou pelo menos diminuir o impacto (uma vez mais) recorrente destes eventos, vergonhoso, até porque não é a primeira vez que o IPMA lançou avisos com antecedência superior a 24 horas e as cheias aconteceram na mesma! Enfim, delegar incompetência é algo muito feio e apanágio de muitas entidades neste país, talvez alguém devesse dizer que o serviço do IPMA elabora previsões (embora eu também defenda que têm já mandado análises que falham em demasia cá para fora)
Fizessem os serviços camarários o que deveriam fazer a nível preventivo e este tipo de coisas que aconteceram em Lisboa certamente não teriam acontecido com tanto impacto.

Quanto ao clima em si... ontem por Belém choveu meia dúzia de gotas, e mesmo na hora do almoço quando caiu aquela bátega de água em algumas zonas de Lisboa aqui lá foi pingando o chão e apenas deu para molhar um pouco, embora à hora do almoço e ao final do dia lá se ouvisse um ou outro trovão, talvez tenha trovejado uma dezena de vezes durante todo o dia!


----------



## MontijoCity (23 Set 2014 às 10:22)

StormRic esse teu spot é brutal!
Que inveja, infelizmente das minhas varandas não consigo apanhar nada... tens de começar a desligar as luzes artificiais e isso fica no ponto!
Já agora, reparei que tiras com ISO a 100, fazes isso por causa da iluminação artificial para não ficares com a parte inferior toda estourada? Não acabas por perder alguns detalhes da trovoada?
Abraço.


----------



## squidward (23 Set 2014 às 11:14)

Cai neste momento, um aguaceiro no Cartaxo


----------



## Firefigther (23 Set 2014 às 11:25)

Por aqui continuamos com céu nublado mas sem chuva. O Sol vai espreitando timidamente entre as nuvens.


----------



## Firefigther (23 Set 2014 às 12:15)

Depois de olhar para o radar do IPMA e para as imagens de satélite do mesmo não terá sido um pouco exagerado emitir AVISO LARANJA para quase todos os distritos ? por aqui continuo com Sol e algumas nuvens.


----------



## Angelstorm (23 Set 2014 às 12:27)

No passado sábado estava em Coimbra e fui presenteado com este espectáculo:





















A qualidade podia ser melhor mas foram tiradas com telemóvel...


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (23 Set 2014 às 12:36)

Bom dia!

Por cá, nesta primeira manhã de Outono, continuamos com céu muito nublado e alguns aguaceiros, embora o Sol espreite de vez em quando. Vento fraco. Hoje, nem sinais de trovoada 

*Dados actuais* (23/9 - 12h32)

T= 20ºC
Humidade 82%
Cobertura de nuvens: 43%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 60%
Precipitação actual (mm): 0.0
Precipitação (mm/últimas 3h)= 1.1

Visibilidade de 8 km
Índice de UV = moderado: 3

Vento= NO - 3,2 km/h
PA= 1013,9 mBar
__________________
_Nascer do Sol: _7h25
_Pôr do Sol_: 19h32
_Lua: _Quarto minguante, idade de 28,9 dias e luminosidade de 0.6%
_Equinócio de Outono: _23/09 - 02h29 (PT)


----------



## JAlves (23 Set 2014 às 12:37)

Estou em Frielas e começam a ver-se algumas formações interessantes


----------



## Gilmet (23 Set 2014 às 12:55)

Bom dia!

Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro, para variar... 

Sigo com 20,7ºC e 79% de humidade, com 1015 hPa de pressão. Vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## fhff (23 Set 2014 às 13:18)

Por Colares, o sol tem sido uma presença constante. 23.5c. A sul da serra,  na direcção de Lisboa há umas formações interessantes.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (23 Set 2014 às 13:20)

trovoada em almada


----------



## PauloAlex (23 Set 2014 às 13:20)

Boas.

Já sigo o fórum há alguns meses e hoje resolvi registar-me. Sou da Lourinhã mas actualmente moro numa aldeia no limite dos concelhos de Peniche e Lourinhã (Bufarda). Ontem por volta das 19h30 fiz umas filmagens que partilho agora convosco. Espero que sejam do vosso interesse.




Ainda estou a carregar mais um vídeo em que está toda a filmagem que fiz (18 minutos) acelerada 4x. Penso que está interessante já que dá para visualizar o movimento das nuvens.

As filmagens foram realizadas na direcção Sul/Sudoeste/Oeste. É impressionante o que choveu na Lourinhã e aqui apenas +-5km a norte nem "pingou". As nuvens passavam todas de raspão, a maioria vinha do lado do mar, passavam à minha frente e dirigiam-se para terra.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Set 2014 às 13:20)

Boa tarde, começa a Trovoada em Lisboa!!


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Set 2014 às 13:21)

Céu negro para NW e ouvi agora o 1º trovão.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Set 2014 às 13:21)

Negro a Sul e pareceu-me ouvir um trovão que já confirmei com outros membros. Quando ouvi pensava que era um avião


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Set 2014 às 13:23)

Aqui o tempo esteve nublado toda a manha, agora veio o sol, fazer-nos uma visita, resta esperar para ver o que a tarde nos reserva.


----------



## jonekko (23 Set 2014 às 13:24)

Trovoada audivel na pontinha


----------



## Rachie (23 Set 2014 às 13:26)

Após uma manhã calma há pouco choveu um aguaceiro. Agora está uma nuvem preta a pairar pouco a N do Colombo (Pontinha/Carnide). Get ready!!!!


----------



## casr26 (23 Set 2014 às 13:30)

Em Belém finalmente chove com vontade!

Célula a rodar Lisboa está aqui a dar largas à imaginação mas sem acompanhamento sonoro ou pirotécnico!


----------



## rozzo (23 Set 2014 às 13:36)

Espectacular aguaceiro com gotas enormes pelo Campo Grande nos últimos minutos. Por momentos senti-me em Cuba. 

Ouvi pelo menos um trovão.


----------



## casr26 (23 Set 2014 às 13:39)

Trovão... a água está-se a fazer acompanhar desta vez


----------



## blade (23 Set 2014 às 13:39)

Começou a festa! outra vez à mesma hora! Já ouvi 5 relâmpagos


----------



## casr26 (23 Set 2014 às 13:48)

Ora prontos, céu a clarear... e já não espero mais nada nas próximas horas!


----------



## Rachie (23 Set 2014 às 13:55)

A animação está a fugir


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2014 às 14:05)

Ainda sobre ontem .


----------



## david 6 (23 Set 2014 às 14:07)

choveu muito forte em Lisboa agora acompanhado com trovoada, molhei me da cabeça ao pes com guarda chuva, por agora o sol já espreita


----------



## Firefigther (23 Set 2014 às 14:08)

Por aqui quando eram 13 horas o tempo estava assim















Agora são 14 horas já se ouvem trovões e ficou assim


----------



## Firefigther (23 Set 2014 às 14:12)

São 13 horas e o tempo estava assim














São 14 horas o tempo ficou assim e já troveja


----------



## Thomar (23 Set 2014 às 14:15)

Boas. 
Aqui por Cabanas, ouvi agora com um espaço de 4/5minutos, 2 trovões muito curtos e distantes.
O céu está nublado aqui, mas muito nublado lá para os lados de Azeitão e da Serra da Arrábida. 
De momento não chove e o vento é nulo. 
Nota-se que a humidade está muito alta e a temperatura actual é de +22,5ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Set 2014 às 14:21)

*No Domingo dia 21
*


----------



## jonekko (23 Set 2014 às 14:24)

Por Odivelas o ceu tem alguns contornos de ameaçador neste momento mas não chove nem troveja.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (23 Set 2014 às 14:25)

Finalmente a chuva e a trovoada a sério cruzaram esta zona de Lisboa!
O aguaceiro durou entre as 13:05 e as 13:35. Chuva quase sempre forte.
O que destaco foram os 3 trovões que se ouviram, um deles correspondente a um relâmpago que caiu a muito pouca distância daqui! Foi cá um cagaço!!
O som foi muito forte e quase instantâneo em relação ao relâmpago. Estremeceu tudo!

Por agora... sol e tempo abafado!


----------



## AMar (23 Set 2014 às 14:30)

Cai neste momento uma forte trovoada pelo Outão (Setúbal). A chuva está a tornar-se cada vez  mais intensa ...


----------



## telegram (23 Set 2014 às 14:34)

Boa tarde

Peço desde já desculpa pelo off topic.

Tenho estado ligado ao blitzortung.org e verifico que muitos dos relâmpagos que são reportados aqui no forum não aparecem registados pelo blitz. Isso deve-se a quê? Baixa intensidade dos mesmos? Falta de detetores? Outra razão?


----------



## Firefigther (23 Set 2014 às 14:38)

Por aqui o que parecia ser alguma coisa de jeito ficou-se só pelo som dos trovões ao longe e as nuvem que nem sequer chegaram a tapar o sol. Continuamos com sol e algumas nuvens.


----------



## Thomar (23 Set 2014 às 14:39)

AMar disse:


> Cai neste momento uma forte trovoada pelo Outão (Setúbal). A chuva está a tornar-se cada vez  mais intensa ...



Aqui por cabanas ouvi uns 8 ou 9 trovões muito distantes. 
Na imagem de radar do IPMA das 13H20m UTC (ou seja 14H20m) mostra a célula a vermelho nessa zona.


----------



## BizSTB (23 Set 2014 às 14:43)

Setúbal agora, trovoada e chuva..mt chuva


----------



## thunderstorm87 (23 Set 2014 às 14:44)

telegram disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Peço desde já desculpa pelo off topic.
> 
> Tenho estado ligado ao blitzortung.org e verifico que muitos dos relâmpagos que são reportados aqui no forum não aparecem registados pelo blitz. Isso deve-se a quê? Baixa intensidade dos mesmos? Falta de detetores? Outra razão?




boas.tambem ja me tem acontecido o mesmo.eu mexi nas configuraçoes mas mesmo assim nao vale a pena.o mais provável e o blitzortung nao detectar por assim dizer os relampagos.


----------



## Thomar (23 Set 2014 às 14:46)

BizSTB disse:


> Setúbal agora, trovoada e chuva..mt chuva


Foto muito boa. 
Bela panorâmica da cidade de Setúbal. 
Só falta aí um relâmpago.


----------



## BizSTB (23 Set 2014 às 14:55)

Thomar disse:


> Foto muito boa.
> Bela panorâmica da cidade de Setúbal.
> Só falta aí um relâmpago.


Já fui mais dedicado aos relâmpagos mas ultimamente não tenho feito muita a coisa, a ultima que fiz foi esta e já tem algum tempo...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


https://flic.kr/p/3abBJi


----------



## Thomar (23 Set 2014 às 15:00)

BizSTB disse:


> Já fui mais dedicado aos relâmpagos mas ultimamente não tenho feito muita a coisa, a ultima que fiz foi esta e já tem algum tempo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Essa foto também está muito boa! Parabéns!


----------



## david 6 (23 Set 2014 às 15:20)

ultima hora:

Lisboa (G. Coutinho) - 12mm
Lisboa (Geofisico) - 6.1mm


----------



## Candy (23 Set 2014 às 15:45)

A ao lado de Peniche, pelo interior, e vai para SE. Pelo que oiço leva bastante actividade! 


















A vista para sul, está assim:


----------



## Candy (23 Set 2014 às 15:53)

E vai engrossando...


----------



## Firefigther (23 Set 2014 às 16:18)

A ANPC (Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil) emitiu hoje a partir da 14 horas um AVISO À POPULAÇÃO que coloco no link abaixo.

http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/Lists/Noticias/Attachments/958/Aviso à população _ Precipitação.pdf


----------



## fhff (23 Set 2014 às 16:29)

Por Colares sempre sol. Toda a convecção está a sul e este da serra. Dia mesmo agradável. Que continue assim para ver se ainda se consegue aproveitar alguma uva para vindimar....


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2014 às 16:38)

Aqui por Sintra, para NE. Não choveu ao longo do dia.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Set 2014 às 16:39)

Boas tardes,

Nuvens a crescer a Este.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (23 Set 2014 às 17:18)

Boa Tarde
Hoje ainda não choveu por aqui mas aqui também se contempla a formação de nuvens com topo elevado a Nordeste/Este.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Set 2014 às 17:20)

Formou-se uma célula a N/NE daqui, e o céu está negro para essas direcções.


----------



## squidward (23 Set 2014 às 17:24)

Começaram a cair aqui umas "bagas" gigantes de agua, que parecia mais granizo a cair 
ps- agora as gotas já são mais miudinhas.


----------



## rozzo (23 Set 2014 às 17:54)

Grandes núcleos para Este de Lisboa, vistos de Oeiras:


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Set 2014 às 17:59)

17:30


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Set 2014 às 18:06)

A única célula de jeito hoje por aqui, deu para ouvir uns trovões.






Foi a célula que se formou por cima de Lisboa, por volta das 14h.


----------



## jotasetubal (23 Set 2014 às 18:21)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ainda sobre ontem .



Este gif já está no 9GAG????
Isto ia direitinho aos trendy!!!!

Parabens pelo gif, está demais!


----------



## PauloAlex (23 Set 2014 às 19:03)

Conforme prometido cá está o video da trovoada de ontem na zona da Lourinhã.


São 18 minutos de filmagem acelerados 4x.

Filmagem feita na direcção Sul / Sudoeste / Oeste, +-5Km a norte da Lourinhã.


----------



## kelinha (23 Set 2014 às 19:12)

PauloAlex disse:


> Conforme prometido cá está o video da trovoada de ontem na zona da Lourinhã.
> 
> São 18 minutos de filmagem acelerados 4x.
> 
> Filmagem feita na direcção Sul / Sudoeste / Oeste, +-5Km a norte da Lourinhã.



Que medonho!


----------



## PauloAlex (23 Set 2014 às 19:28)

kelinha disse:


> Que medonho!



E passou aqui ao lado, na Lourinhã foi mesmo um dilúvio por vezes tocado a vento (relato de familiares) de meter medo.

Uma vizinha minha que vinha de Lisboa por pouco não foi apanhada por uma enxurrada a seguir a Casal Novo na N247. Teve de dar meia volta e optar por locais de maior altitude para conseguir chegar até aqui, mesmo assim chegou com o carro com água no motor, disse-me que nunca tinha tido tanto medo na vida.


----------



## Prates (23 Set 2014 às 20:02)

Como não tenho meio de vos dizer temperatura, humidade, etc, vou deixando aquilo que vejo.
Hoje à saída do trabalho iluminadas pelo pôr do sol (19:30) +/- virado para E:


----------



## thunderstorm87 (23 Set 2014 às 20:17)

mais um dia de fiasco....


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Set 2014 às 20:35)

*Ontem
*


----------



## thunderboy (23 Set 2014 às 22:05)

Boa noite.
Nada de especial a registar excepto um aguaceiro moderado/forte por volta das 15.30h.

Algumas fotos de hoje:

NNE






E


----------



## Rachie (23 Set 2014 às 22:24)

Aqui por Cacilhas levantou-se vento há bocado e a noite está bastante mais fresca que as anteriores


----------



## thunderstorm87 (23 Set 2014 às 22:47)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *Ontem
> *


 foi impressao minha ou o raio acerta no carro?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Set 2014 às 22:49)

Hoje decidi fazer o meu primeiro time-lapse através de fotografias em sequência... Se quiserem informações não tenham receio em colocá-las!


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Set 2014 às 22:52)

Na Amadora choveu bem, chegou a 7mm em menos de meia hora pelo que ouvi dizer


----------



## fhff (23 Set 2014 às 22:57)

Por Colares, Sintra, o dia foi sempre solarengo e agradável. Zero de chuva. Deixo 2 imagens de uma célula longinqua, interessante, que vi ao fim do dia (19:40) para Este.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (23 Set 2014 às 23:09)

Boa noite!

Por cá, nada de assinalável. Noite calma, céu pouco nublado.

*Dados actuais* (23/9 - 23h00)

T= 17ºC
Humidade 85%
Cobertura de nuvens: 24%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 10%
Precipitação actual (mm): 0.0
Precipitação (mm/últimas 3h)= 0.1

Visibilidade de 10 km
Índice de UV = baixo: 0

Vento= NO - 11,5 km/h
PA= 1016 mBar
__________________
_24/9
Nascer do Sol: _07h26
_Pôr do Sol_: 19h31
_Lua: _Lua Nova, idade de 0 dias e luminosidade de 0% às 07:14
_Equinócio de Outono: _23/09 - 02h29 (PT)


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Set 2014 às 23:11)

Aqui por Sintra e na Amadora o final do dia foi com céu limpo, o que é de estranhar tendo em conta o que choveu às 13h. Mas o tempo é assim  Parece que vem aí bom tempo...






Pelos lados de Lisboa e Loures é que estava muito nublado pelo que vi.


----------



## PauloAlex (23 Set 2014 às 23:54)

Hoje comparando com ontem foi um excelente dia de Verão.


Vista N / NE / E


----------



## StormRic (24 Set 2014 às 00:59)

Boa noite

Ontem, primeiro dia de Outono, voltou o Verão típico aqui de Carcavelos, pela tarde com nortada (era mais ONO ou NO) e tudo.


----------



## bpereira (24 Set 2014 às 01:47)

Boa noite.

Aqui ficam algumas fotos de hoje na Figueira da Foz.


----------



## Maria Papoila (24 Set 2014 às 09:32)

Bom dia,
Aqui pelo Marquês adivinha-se um dia bastante ameno. Neste momento o céu está pouco nublado, há algum vento e o termómetro marca 18,5º. Ontem na Quinta das Conchas (Lumiar) choveu torrencialmente à hora do almoço. Tive de ir a correr para o _buffet_ e acabei por entrar esbaforida no restaurante com sandália fechada à frente mas os calcanhares a fazer "tchec, tchec, tchec". Caros Meteoloucos, sei que amam eventos meteorológicos exuberantes mas ... já apetece um Outono suave. Acho que é o que vamos ter, pelo menos até Domingo


----------



## Firefigther (24 Set 2014 às 10:08)

Bom dia por aqui dia também ameno com o sol a brilhar e algumas nuvens altas, temperatura 19º , Humidade 93%, Vento 10 Km/h. Segundo o IPMA para os próximos dias parece que as temperaturas vão subir .


----------



## meko60 (24 Set 2014 às 12:18)

Bom dia!
Ontem pelas 19:30h o panorama para NE era este:


----------



## meko60 (24 Set 2014 às 12:23)

Hoje amanheceu com Sol, mas já está a encobrir de novo.Para a tarde deve haver mais do mesmo!


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Set 2014 às 13:37)

Hoje com alguma nebulosidade, mas sem precipitação até ver.

Vento fraco, humidade relativa nos 55% e  temperatura actual de 25.6ºC.


----------



## StormRic (24 Set 2014 às 15:10)

Bom dia

E bem vindos de novo ao Verão  . Já cá está tudo: céu pouco nublado, calor, neblina, "nortada" fraca de noroeste, água do mar morna, "capacete" na serra de Sintra. Não falta nada?... ah sim, moscas e mosquitos também


----------



## StormRic (24 Set 2014 às 15:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui por Sintra, para NE. Não choveu ao longo do dia.





jonas_87 disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> Nuvens a crescer a Este.



As vossas fotos permitem ver estes cumulus em 3D! Foram tiradas com menos de 1 minuto de intervalo entre elas. Redimensionando ambas é possível criar um par estereoscópico. Se tiver a vossa autorização de editá-las posso fazê-lo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Set 2014 às 15:44)

Tromba d'água no Cabo Carvoeiro, na segunda-feira:


Arnaldo Marçal


----------



## StormRic (24 Set 2014 às 16:26)

rozzo disse:


> Grandes núcleos para Este de Lisboa, vistos de Oeiras:





jonas_87 disse:


> 17:30



Julgo que é a mesma célula em dois momentos da evolução, com talvez menos de vinte minutos entre elas.
Captei essa célula num terceiro momento mais avançado, desde Carcavelos (estação C.F.):





A célula estava sobre Alcochete:


----------



## StormRic (24 Set 2014 às 16:31)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Tromba d'água no Cabo Carvoeiro, na segunda-feira:
> 
> 
> Arnaldo Marçal



 Fantástico! Aquela célula de Peniche tinha realmente estrutura para gerar estes fenómenos! Parabéns ao Arnaldo Marçal por esta captura! Obrigado pela partilha Duarte


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Set 2014 às 18:14)

StormRic disse:


> As vossas fotos permitem ver estes cumulus em 3D! Foram tiradas com menos de 1 minuto de intervalo entre elas. Redimensionando ambas é possível criar um par estereoscópico. Se tiver a vossa autorização de editá-las posso fazê-lo.



Por mim estás a vontade.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Set 2014 às 18:15)

Boas tardes,

Sigo com 19,9ºC e 74% HR
Perspectiva-se uma noite fresca.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Set 2014 às 20:05)

Boa noite, por aqui na Amadora chegou aos 25,1ºC, algo vento agora ao fim da tarde, mas esteve um bom dia de "Verão" que pelos vistos voltou. Até a água do mar já está nos 22ºC em Lisboa...


----------



## StormRic (25 Set 2014 às 00:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> Sigo com 19,9ºC e 74% HR
> Perspectiva-se uma noite fresca.



A característica principal desta quarta-feira dia 24 foi a neblina. Portanto, humidade a manter-se elevada. A nortada na serra de Sintra até estava fraca, em termos relativos claro, os estratos difusos que tentavam formar o "capacete" nem tomavam o aspecto de estratocumulus normal. Não estava vincadamente fresco no cimo da serra. De resto, à volta, e portanto generalizando para a Grande Lisboa, o céu estava limpo e só a neblina dificultava a vista.

Vista da Cruz Alta










O tecto das nuvens estava acima dos 530m.
Crepúsculo para o Palácio da Pena:


----------



## jorgeanimal (25 Set 2014 às 10:10)

PauloAlex disse:


> Conforme prometido cá está o video da trovoada de ontem na zona da Lourinhã.
> 
> 
> São 18 minutos de filmagem acelerados 4x.
> ...




Apesar de tudo, escapámos.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Set 2014 às 16:16)

O céu tem-se vindo a nublar progressivamente por cumulus. 

Humidade relativa nos 55%.


----------



## StormRic (25 Set 2014 às 16:30)

Boas tardes

Céu limpo e neblina. Visibilidade reduzida do horizonte, especialmente do lado de terra; não se vê o Cabo Espichel e a Caparica a custo. A ESE avistam-se muito longe algumas formações convectivas; a SE, a cerca de duas centenas de quilómetros é possível vislumbrar o que poderá ser topos de cumulunimbus sobre o Baixo Alentejo/Algarve.
Vento de ONO. Dia de verão quanto à temperatura.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2014 às 16:48)

Boas tardes,

Belo dia este.  

Tactual: 24,4ºC
HRactual: *64% *


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Set 2014 às 17:35)

Belo dia por aqui
29°C
Humidade-39%


----------



## meko60 (25 Set 2014 às 17:38)

Boa tarde!
Hoje esteve um dia agradável aqui por Almada,temperatura a rondar os 22/23ºC,mas a E/SE avistam-se uns cumulus interessantes.


----------



## meko60 (25 Set 2014 às 18:44)

Passadas 2h o panorama é este.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2014 às 18:52)

Resumo de hoje.
Alcabideche,Cascais -  cota 119 m






Esperava uma minima mais baixa, o vento assim não quis.
Já tenho saudades de registar uma minimas bem baixas e ver campos cobertos de geada. 
___________

Agora:

21,1ºC
68% HR


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Set 2014 às 19:07)

O céu está escuro para Este e para Sul. 

O ambiente é de trovoada, com 25.3ºC e 65% de HR.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Set 2014 às 20:45)

Aqui na Amadora chegou aos 27ºC, mais um dia de Verão! O céu estava com uma cor estranha devido à neblina que se manteve durante o dia quase todo.


----------



## Firefigther (25 Set 2014 às 20:59)

Boa noite, Aqui pela Moita 23º , 71 % de Humidade. Hoje há tarde sentia-se um tempo muito abafado. A Moita bateu os 29.5º ás 14:03 h .


----------



## dASk (25 Set 2014 às 21:31)

Boa noite. Por falar em moita tenho mesmo muita pena que o meteomoita.com tenha deixado de debitar dados de vento e precipitação. Agora ando às aranhas com a quantidade de chuva que cai aqui na zona.. Enfim... Tarde marcada por muitos cúmulos aqui na zona, hoje está uma noite mais quente! A  ver vamos amanhã quem serão os contemplados com as células


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2014 às 21:38)

Vento moderado de NE.
20,1ºC e 59% HR


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2014 às 23:14)

21,1ºC
O vento de NE ainda vai tendo o efeito do costume.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Set 2014 às 23:58)

Boas noite!

Por Coimbra, hoje foi um dia de muito sol e muito calor. Logo pela manhã, já se avizinhava um dia quente, apesar d ambiente ameno e algo húmido, com uma neblina nas zonas ribeiras da cidade.
À tarde, o sol esteve mesmo muito forte, o vento era pouco e o ambiente auqceu mesmo "à verão"! 

Neste momento, está ambiente fresco e corre uma brisa algo fria...


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (26 Set 2014 às 00:01)

Boa noite! Depois de um dia de sol, amanhã prevê-se o regresso da instabilidade meteorológica...
Aqui, vento moderado, temperatura amena e um leve cheiro a maresia... 

Dados actuais (Mafra - 00h05):

T= 21ºC
Humidade 64%
Cobertura de nuvens: 8%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 0%
Precipitação actual (mm): 0.0
Precipitação (mm/últimas 3h)= 0.0

Visibilidade de 10 km
Índice de UV = baixo: 0

Vento= N - 14 km/h
PA= 1018,7 mBar
__________________

Nascer do Sol: 07h28
Pôr do Sol: 19h28
Lua: Quarto crescente, idade de 1,8 dias e luminosidade de 2.9%.
Solstício de Inverno: 21/12 - 23h03 (UTC)


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2014 às 01:35)

meko60 disse:


> Passadas 2h o panorama é este.



As mesmas nuvens, talvez cerca de meia hora depois, vistas de Carcavelos


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2014 às 07:13)

Bom dia,

18,8ºC e 56% HR

Madrugada bastante diferente da anterior.


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2014 às 08:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> 18,8ºC e 56% HR
> 
> Madrugada bastante diferente da anterior.



Bom dia

Efectivamente, aparecimento de nuvens médias, altocumulus, altoestratos, curiosa ausência de nuvens altas e baixas. Cores do nascente moderadamente rosadas/alaranjadas. Neblina espessa em frente da costa. Vento fraco mas bem definido de NNE ou NE. Nuvens deslocam-se de SE ou ESE.










Aparecimento de cumulus e altocumulus castelhanus (não tenho a certeza quanto a esta classificação)










09:00 Cobertura do céu a evoluir muito rapidamente, no entanto estes cumulus têm uma base bastante elevada.










É pouco provável que haja alguma precipitação destas nuvens, que talvez até se dissipem e apenas à tarde voltem com mais peso. A cobertura atingiu 5/8 mas mantém-se e a extensão vertical das nuvens parece limitada aos níveis médios.


----------



## casr26 (26 Set 2014 às 11:51)

Uiiii... amanhã das 13 às 16 está prevista a precipitação superior a 11mm na minha zona? 
cá estarei para documentar caso não falhe a internet e a EDP


----------



## homem do mar (26 Set 2014 às 13:57)

Boas a mínima foi de 13.6 e a máxima ate agora foi de 33.8 por agora 29.3


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2014 às 14:04)

está a aparecer algo no sul do concelho de Coruche, daqui a pouco vou voltar para Coruche, depois se continuar a desenvolver se, vou acompanhado atentamento o trajecto dele


----------



## Firefigther (26 Set 2014 às 14:21)

Boa tarde por aqui 29 º e 50 % de Humidade céu quase limpo.


----------



## thunderboy (26 Set 2014 às 14:30)

Boa tarde.
Começa a desenhar-se algo no horizonte a sul. Bastante calor para o que este inicio de Setembro nos acostumou!

SE




S




SSE


----------



## Firefigther (26 Set 2014 às 14:43)

A chuva começa a entrar por Espanha pelo distrito de Évora e parece dirigir-se para o Setúbal será que estou correto ? Bastantes células a vermelho.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Set 2014 às 14:52)

No Campo Grande vê-se bem uma célula a Este, e também cúmulos congestus a crescer ao seu redor.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Set 2014 às 15:01)

Trovoada já audível por aqui, com céu negro para Este!


----------



## Firefigther (26 Set 2014 às 15:04)

O Rain Alarm mostra ás 14:50 uma celula bem forte alaranjada junto do Campo de Tiro de Alcochete.


----------



## trincalhetas (26 Set 2014 às 15:15)

david 6 disse:


> está a aparecer algo no sul do concelho de Coruche, daqui a pouco vou voltar para Coruche, depois se continuar a desenvolver se, vou acompanhado atentamento o trajecto dele


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Set 2014 às 15:18)

Os trovões continuam e começou agora a chover.


----------



## trincalhetas (26 Set 2014 às 15:18)

Deve ser essa celula que estou a ver daqui da Póvoa de Santa Iria e a Aproximar-se,vejam


----------



## Sunnyrainy (26 Set 2014 às 15:22)

Por aqui também é bem visível essa célula! Vai haver festa


----------



## Firefigther (26 Set 2014 às 15:22)

A célula que se dirige para aqui já perdeu intensidade.


----------



## Tormenta (26 Set 2014 às 15:24)

Boa tarde,


A sul já vislumbram-se nuvens com algum desenvolvimento. Tarde animada para lá do rio. Com sorte, ao final da tarde, ainda vemos alguns clarões distantes


----------



## Firefigther (26 Set 2014 às 15:41)

Aqui pelo Montijo começa a escurecer a célula parece progredir nesta direcão Alcochete / Montijo estou correto ?


----------



## Firefigther (26 Set 2014 às 15:45)

Já troveja e chove por algumas zonas do Montijo


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Set 2014 às 15:51)

Trovões muito fortes, raios constantes e chuva torrencial neste momento. O vento também ficou com rajadas moderadas.


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2014 às 15:51)

a caminho para Coruche, apanhei chuva forte entre o campo de tiro de alcochete e o Infantado, a temperatura do carro passou de 29ºC para 19ºC!!
agora ao passar o vale do sorraia, vi um raio para este e agora que cheguei a casa (fajarda - coruche) está muito escuro para este e tou sempre a ouvir trovões, pelo radar parece ir mesmo ter a coruche


----------



## thunderstorm87 (26 Set 2014 às 16:01)

ja se ouve trovoada a ribombar nos ceus


----------



## Firefigther (26 Set 2014 às 16:07)

Chove torrencialmente no Montijo


----------



## criz0r (26 Set 2014 às 16:10)

Vim mesmo agora de Lisboa e pelo caminho vi realmente umas belas "torres" lá para o Montijo, neste momento está uma grande escuridão para sul e parece-me que já ouvi um trovão se não ouvi mal. Muito calor por agora.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (26 Set 2014 às 16:11)

Ouvi um trovão muito ao longe... tempo extremamente abafado! Ou como dizem os antigos..."atrovoeirado"!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (26 Set 2014 às 16:18)

ouvem se trovoes mas muito distantes


----------



## Firefigther (26 Set 2014 às 16:25)

Pelo que me apercebo parece que a nossa zona vai ser a mais atingida nas próximas horas , bastantes células a efectuarem o mesmo trajecto desde Espanha passando pelo distrito de Évora e Setúbal. Estarei errado ?


----------



## criz0r (26 Set 2014 às 16:29)

Espero que desta vez aqui o nosso "Anticiclone das trovoadas" em Almada permita ver um espectáculo eléctrico (nem que seja pequeno) :P . Já esteve a pingar mas por agora continua tudo calmo. vento praticamente nulo e muito abafado.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (26 Set 2014 às 16:32)

era um bom espectaculo de certeza.o ceu está completamente carregado


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2014 às 16:35)

Células com grande desenvolvimento vêem-se daqui em todo o sector de SE a NW.
Este é o aspecto da célula mais próxima, sobre a Charneca da Caparica:










entretanto, em menos de 10 minutos a bigorna expandiu-se e encobriu o sol aqui em Carcavelos. Outras células estão a crescer a norte daqui.
Ouvem-se trovões na direcção da Caparica. O eco de radar diminuiu no entanto, deve ter descarregado bem.


----------



## ThunderFreak (26 Set 2014 às 16:37)

Mais uma vez por aqui parece que está a passar ao lado


----------



## thunderstorm87 (26 Set 2014 às 16:41)

boas .aqui por Almada já nao se ouvem trovões.nem deu para aquecer


----------



## Geiras (26 Set 2014 às 16:42)

Fortíssima trovoada neste momento a abater-se na periferia, com um forte aguaceiro sobre a vila.

Sigo com 23,1ºC e 3,0mm acumulados para já.


----------



## Firefigther (26 Set 2014 às 16:45)

ThunderFreak disse:


> Mais uma vez por aqui parece que está a passar ao lado




Pois parece....  mas vêem aí mais células... pode ser que acertem.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (26 Set 2014 às 16:46)

No Tagus agora até ia tudo maluco. Grande trovão.


----------



## ThunderFreak (26 Set 2014 às 16:49)

Epá até oiço trovoada mas é bem longe


----------



## criz0r (26 Set 2014 às 16:54)

Ouve-se bem os trovões ao longe, são em média 2 ou 3 por minuto.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2014 às 16:58)

Boas, por aqui não se passa nada de especial...
O céu está encoberto, e a ESTE/SE está bastante cinzento.

Tempo abafado.


----------



## Jota 21 (26 Set 2014 às 16:58)

Não deixa de ser extraordinário assistir à mudança de tempo em tão curto espaço de tempo. Aqui por Sintra vão-se aproximando nuvens negras e já se ouve trovoada ao longe. Há duas horas atrás estava o céu completamente limpo...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (26 Set 2014 às 16:58)

ouve se alguns trovoes ...mas muito distantes


----------



## CJVPS (26 Set 2014 às 17:00)

Em Queluz de Baixo chuva forte durante 10 minutos, com 2 trovoadas relativamente perto.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2014 às 17:04)

Boa celula a Este, em Barcarena acumulou 14,5 mm!

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IOEIRASB2


----------



## GonçaloMPB (26 Set 2014 às 17:05)

No Tagus chove forte há 15 min sem parar.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Set 2014 às 17:15)

Lisboa, começa a chover na zona do H. Santa Maria


----------



## squidward (26 Set 2014 às 17:19)

começou a chover fraco por aqui.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Set 2014 às 17:22)

Oiço trovões novamente com o céu encoberto por aqui e negro para Este/SE.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2014 às 17:24)

Começou a pingar, pingas grossas diga-se.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (26 Set 2014 às 17:24)

AndréFrade disse:


> Oiço trovões novamente com o céu encoberto por aqui e negro para Este/SE.



boas andre. qual é o rumo das celulas?SE para NW?É o que me parece daqui


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2014 às 17:28)

Já chove bem. trovoada 0.


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2014 às 17:28)

em coruche estava a chover moderado mas persistente, aqui chove fraco, pena que tenha enfraquecido


----------



## ThunderFreak (26 Set 2014 às 17:31)

Já se ouve a trovoada mais perto  e vê-se clarões para sul


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2014 às 17:31)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> No Tagus agora até ia tudo maluco. Grande trovão.



Confirmo, viu-se daqui de Carcavelos, raio duplo, trovão bem forte.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Set 2014 às 17:32)

Por aqui já vejo ao longe a trovoada, e parece que nao vem lá coisa boa, pelo aspecto.
28.2°C
Máxima *31*| Mínima *16* °C


----------



## rozzo (26 Set 2014 às 17:32)

Também vi uns bons raios da trovoada que passou a rasar Oeiras. Vi do lado norte da A5 algo a deitar fumo preto. Será que algum raio fez algum dano?


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2014 às 17:33)

É a leste de Setúbal que está a principal actividade. As outras células em Lisboa, Oeiras, etc estão em dissipação.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (26 Set 2014 às 17:35)

sera que as celulas que estao a caminho chegam a ser algo de jeito por aqui????


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Set 2014 às 17:35)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> boas andre. qual é o rumo das celulas?SE para NW?É o que me parece daqui


As células estão de SE para NW, sim.

Neste momento continua negro para Este.


----------



## cactus (26 Set 2014 às 17:36)

confirmo também ter ouvido trovoada , ficou escuro muito depressa , mas ainda não pingou.


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2014 às 17:36)

rozzo disse:


> Também vi uns bons raios da trovoada que passou a rasar Oeiras. Vi do lado norte da A5 algo a deitar fumo preto. Será que algum raio fez algum dano?



Há bastantes unidades industriais e comerciais nessa zona.

Esta foi a descarga que eu observei:


----------



## rozzo (26 Set 2014 às 17:36)

StormRic disse:


> É a leste de Setúbal que está a principal actividade. As outras células em Lisboa, Oeiras, etc estão em dissipação.


Pelo que vi ontem nos modelos, e claro sem ser garantido, pois isto é muito lotaria, e a hora de maior radiação vai passar, essa zona mais activa dinamicamente vai deslocar-se muito lentamente para noroeste ao longo do fim da tarde e serão.


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2014 às 17:56)

Espectacular a actividade eléctrica a Leste de Setúbal!! Em menos de 1 hora:





Espero que estejam a apreciar o espectáculo por lá...


----------



## MSantos (26 Set 2014 às 17:58)

Boa  tarde!

Estou em viagem de Bragança para Lisboa e o céu  estava quase se nuvens até Alcanena quando tudo mudou, em poucos km de A1 passamos de um dia de sol para um dia de céu encoberto e alguma chuva, foi muito rápido não estava a contar.


----------



## BizSTB (26 Set 2014 às 17:58)

Aqui fica....


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2014 às 18:08)

StormRic disse:


> Confirmo, viu-se daqui de Carcavelos, raio duplo, trovão bem forte.





StormRic disse:


> Há bastantes unidades industriais e comerciais nessa zona.
> 
> Esta foi a descarga que eu observei:



Aspecto das nuvens exactamente na direcção em que ocorreu a descarga e apenas um minuto antes. Se estivesse em modo vídeo tê-la-ia captado.
A imagem cobre desde o horizonte ao zénite:





Aspecto do bordo sul da célula de Oeiras, pelas 16:51 locais:


----------



## joao nunes (26 Set 2014 às 18:29)

ceu a ficar muito escuro temperatura 24.4ºC humidade relativa64%


----------



## Geiras (26 Set 2014 às 18:30)

Mesmo muito escuro a SE, com trovões constantes.
Caem algumas gotas grossas.


----------



## windchill (26 Set 2014 às 18:33)

Para os lados da Arrábida a coisa tá a ficar preta!!


----------



## Geiras (26 Set 2014 às 18:36)

Brutal a Sudeste!

http://i.imgur.com/VJcAggm.jpg


----------



## Candy (26 Set 2014 às 18:38)

Já chove na Venda do Pinheiro! Chegou com força.
É visível para quem tem MEO nos canais da Casa dos Segredos. loooool... 

Por Peniche está a ficar o céu encoberto.


----------



## joao nunes (26 Set 2014 às 18:39)

tempestade em progressão


----------



## criz0r (26 Set 2014 às 18:41)

Eu sinceramente vejo-a a passar aqui de raspão mais uma vez mas posso-me enganar.


----------



## rozzo (26 Set 2014 às 18:43)

Curiosamente, vendo a animação de radar, e abstraindo do movimento das células individuais, parece que afinal a zona de geração de células intensas se está a deslocar para sudoeste.


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2014 às 18:43)

Aspecto das células vistas de Carcavelos:





A que corresponde este registo de descargas eléctricas:





Se continuar por mais uma hora vamos ter espectáculo nocturno


----------



## thunderboy (26 Set 2014 às 18:44)

Algumas fotos tiradas por volta das 18:20h do ponto mais alto da vila.






apx.  SWNW





apx. SESSW





apx. ENESE





apx. O


----------



## meko60 (26 Set 2014 às 18:46)

Boas!
Fui dar 1 volta pela Arrábida e no regresso,por volta das 16:30h, apanhei com a trovoada e chuva forte, na zona da Qta. do Conde.


----------



## Geiras (26 Set 2014 às 18:50)

meko60 disse:


> Boas!
> Fui dar 1 volta pela Arrábida e no regresso,por volta das 16:30h, apanhei com a trovoada e chuva forte, na zona da Qta. do Conde.



Precisamente.


----------



## meko60 (26 Set 2014 às 18:52)

Nem mais Geiras, foi mesmo nessa altura .Abriguei-me no parque de estacionamento do Jumbo !


----------



## meko60 (26 Set 2014 às 18:58)

O aspecto para os lados do Geiras, é este


----------



## thunderstorm87 (26 Set 2014 às 19:01)

meko60 disse:


> O aspecto para os lados do Geiras, é este



está mesmo pronta a rebentar...


----------



## meko60 (26 Set 2014 às 19:02)

Podes crer!!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (26 Set 2014 às 19:03)

esta tudo estranhamente calmo demais


----------



## meko60 (26 Set 2014 às 19:07)

Para os lados de Setúbal/Arrábida continua a chover.O arco íris mantém-se na zona.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (26 Set 2014 às 19:09)

deixou de se ouvir trovoada.apesar de tudo está bem ameaçador para aqueles lados


----------



## meko60 (26 Set 2014 às 19:11)

Para poente está razoável,mas para NE está bem negro .


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Set 2014 às 19:11)

Estou a viagem na A 2 sentido N/S Junto ao nó da autoeuropa. O escuro a diante é imenso e com visibilidade muito reduzida, 2 kms no máximo. Vejo também uns 2 arco íris e meio.


----------



## meko60 (26 Set 2014 às 19:14)

Para poente:




Para NE:


----------



## Pixie (26 Set 2014 às 19:15)




----------



## Geiras (26 Set 2014 às 19:15)

Está escuro mas não tem grande coisa, seja de precipitação ou de trovoada... tudo mais calmo.


----------



## meko60 (26 Set 2014 às 19:16)

Visto daqui, parece que está o oposto


----------



## windchill (26 Set 2014 às 19:19)

Cenário há pouco...


----------



## windchill (26 Set 2014 às 19:28)

Parece que isto para já é o que nos resta....


----------



## meko60 (26 Set 2014 às 19:30)

Já chove........


----------



## meko60 (26 Set 2014 às 19:31)

windchill, para que direcção tiraste essa belíssima foto?


----------



## windchill (26 Set 2014 às 19:36)

meko60 disse:


> windchill, para que direcção tiraste essa belíssima foto?



Para Oeste!


----------



## meko60 (26 Set 2014 às 19:42)

Obrigado.


----------



## Rachie (26 Set 2014 às 19:42)

StormRic disse:


> Espectacular a actividade eléctrica a Leste de Setúbal!! Em menos de 1 hora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Essas onde diz Pegões Gare são mesmo pertinho da casa dos meus pais, mas só lá vou amanhã almoçar (e aposto que vai estar trovoada em Almada )




thunderstorm87 disse:


> esta tudo estranhamente calmo demais



Quer dizer que vem bomba  É sempre assim!


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Set 2014 às 19:43)

Por aqui, céu muito nublado, trovoada só um trovão pelas 15:30/16h. Aguardamos a noite.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Set 2014 às 19:45)

O tempo hoje na Amadora está bastante esquisito, aliás bastante instável... De manhã estava o céu coberto por alguns cumulus e cirrus, à hora de almoço céu completamente limpo e temperatura nos 28ºC! Depois à tarde de repente por volta das 16h40 começam os trovões mas nada de chuva...Quando vejo que ás 18h30 chego a Belas e está o céu negríssimo, mas pelos vistos até agora não aconteceu nada... Amanhã é que vai começar o espetáculo e vai ser lindo


----------



## thunderstorm87 (26 Set 2014 às 19:53)

Rachie disse:


> Essas onde diz Pegões Gare são mesmo pertinho da casa dos meus pais, mas só lá vou amanhã almoçar (e aposto que vai estar trovoada em Almada )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a ver se da algo.parou de chover e foi uma chuva que mal molhou o chao...


----------



## ThunderFreak (26 Set 2014 às 19:59)

Por Setúbal já acalmou, mas ouviu-se uns bons trovões e viu-se alguns também  já deu para matar a saudade um bocadinho. A chuva é que não foi muita.


----------



## Jo83 (26 Set 2014 às 20:08)

Em Oeiras penso ter ouvido 2 trovões, há cerca de 40 minutos.


----------



## RickStorm (26 Set 2014 às 20:10)

Boa tarde,

Aqui vai umas imagens e um video da paisagem por uma zona onde passei à pouco tempo. Não me lembro de ver o céu assim desta cor e de estar tão abafado. 





















View My Video


----------



## miguel (26 Set 2014 às 20:26)

Boas

Podem ver aqui no link imagens da trovoada esta tarde a sul de Setúbal...
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Meteoalerta/124275617614183


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Set 2014 às 20:45)

Aqui algumas imagens do final do dia







- Virado para Norte (Serra da Carregueira)






- Virado para Sul (Queluz e Amadora)

FUN FACT: Hoje o dia tem as mesmas horas que a noite, o sol nasceu exatamente às 7h28 e pôs-se às 19h28


----------



## miguel (26 Set 2014 às 21:00)




----------



## miguel (26 Set 2014 às 21:04)




----------



## Firefigther (26 Set 2014 às 21:21)

Fotos tiradas hoje ás 18 horas no trajecto Montijo / Moita













http://i.imgur.com/RWFlHmz.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/Zc2BMrQ.jpg


----------



## Candy (26 Set 2014 às 21:26)

Em Peniche, como se diz por cá, está uma "calma podre"! Tempo abafado... As nuvens ainda foram avistadas a leste da península, mas não chegou cá nadinha!


----------



## bigfire (26 Set 2014 às 23:15)

O meu primeiro post em Coimbra, os dias têm sido de sol e até algum calor durante a tarde, as manhãs um bocadinho frescas, mas nada de mais para quem vem do Norte .


----------



## Candy (26 Set 2014 às 23:47)

O céu por Peniche hoje esteve azul. Só ao fim do dia se viram algumas formações a passar a Leste.











Após o Pôr do Sol estava assim...


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2014 às 23:55)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> deixou de se ouvir trovoada.apesar de tudo está bem ameaçador para aqueles lados



Assim que o sol começou a pôr-se (cerca de meia hora antes do ocaso) toda a actividade eléctrica terminou repentinamente, fenómeno algo espantoso, mais ainda porque até a precipitação desapareceu completamente em menos de duas horas de todo o território. No entanto permaneceram os restos do desmantelamento das células, com nuvens médias e altas. O vento ainda soprou fraco a moderado, fresco, de SE, aqui em Oeiras/Carcavelos mas quando a noite fechou ficou calmo e com uma temperatura muito agradável. Neste momento está uma bela noite de verão.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (27 Set 2014 às 00:01)

Boas por cá dia de muito calor com o sol a brilhar. Vamos ver se o panorama amanhã é de animação por estas bandas.


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 00:03)

miguel disse:


>



 Belas fotos, raios bem apanhados ainda com luz do dia! E o local de observação é fantástico! Será possível saber a hora e local mais preciso destas fotos?


----------



## Candy (27 Set 2014 às 00:09)

O IPMA colocou quase todo o pais em aviso Laranja, este sábado. 
Apenas os distritos do Porto, Braga, Viana do Castelo, Vila Real e Bragança, permanecem com aviso Amarelo.


----------



## Vitor TT (27 Set 2014 às 00:55)

Um outro ponto de vista do céu , ia a caminho da margem sul de Lisboa, 

tiradas perto da passagem por cima da A32 entre a Marisol e Corroios


















estas em casa onde estou, pertinho da Marisol










amanhã, ou melhor hoje, sábado vou até à lagoa de Albufeira a banhos, se calhar de chuveiro haha, haver vamos, se não lá terei de ir "caçar" pela zona até ao Espichel.


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 01:00)

Candy disse:


> O IPMA colocou quase todo o pais em aviso Laranja, este sábado.
> Apenas os distritos do Porto, Braga, Viana do Castelo, Vila Real e Bragança, permanecem com aviso Amarelo.



Só não estou a perceber é o aviso amarelo para Lisboa, entre as 0:00 e as 12:00, parece-me pouco provável que se formem células durante a noite até às 12:00.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2014 às 01:07)

Olhando particularmente ao GFS que é aquele que neste momento na presente hora se enquadra melhor naquilo que se está a passar. 
Vejo que ocorre segundo o Satélite e o Radar desenvolvimento convectivo a oeste de Lisboa que aos poucos parece vir a aproximar-se devendo fortalecer-se. Recordo que o GFS mostra instabilidade no litoral centro esta madrugada e nada no Sotavento, enquanto que os mesoescalres mostram no Sotavento. Neste momento acontece o modelado pelo GFS !


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 01:12)

Ontem à tarde, no auge da expansão das células que afectaram a região de Lisboa/Setúbal, sob a bigorna da célula de Oeiras e sobre o mar, estas nuvens "brincavam" às pareidolias (parecenças de formas abstratas com animais, objectos, etc).
Quantos animais e quais, podem imaginar-se nesta imagem?


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 01:16)

Aurélio disse:


> Olhando particularmente ao GFS que é aquele que neste momento na presente hora se enquadra melhor naquilo que se está a passar.
> Vejo que ocorre segundo o Satélite e o Radar desenvolvimento convectivo a oeste de Lisboa que aos poucos parece vir a aproximar-se devendo fortalecer-se. Recordo que o GFS mostra instabilidade no litoral centro esta madrugada e nada no Sotavento, enquanto que os mesoescalres mostram no Sotavento. Neste momento acontece o modelado pelo GFS !



Pelo que já se passou eu tendo também a concordar com o GFS, simplesmente olho para as imagens de satélite e radar e não vejo geração de células ou aproximação suficientemente rápida das que estão a SO para chegarem cá até de manhã.


----------



## JAlves (27 Set 2014 às 01:21)

Será possível ter visto agora mesmo uma descarga a SW?


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 02:49)

JAlves disse:


> Será possível ter visto agora mesmo uma descarga a SW?



Sim! Estão células a formar-se aí mas afastam-se para ONO, longe da costa.


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 04:05)

Imagens de ontem em Carcavelos.
Expansão da bigorna da célula de Oeiras, tornando rapidamente um dia de céu azul em ambiente de trovoada.





Células na região de Setúbal, vistas de Carcavelos. Formação de *mammatus*





Três zonas de cores distintas: em cima, o cinzento da bigorna; em baixo, a humidade torna a luz do sol alaranjada; entre ambas, o que restava de céu azul. A neblina a criar os típicos raios de sol.





Perto da hora do ocaso, a iluminação inferior da bigorna e formações aparentadas com  *mammatus*


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 04:21)

O poente visto do Forte de S.Julião da Barra:


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 05:53)

Fase de dissipação, logo após o pôr-do-sol:





Ao largo da costa a convecção continuava, observando-se cumulus congestus em desenvolvimento,  enquanto que sobre terra as células dissipavam-se:




vista do pontão da marina de Oeiras


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2014 às 08:33)

StormRic disse:


> O poente visto do Forte de S.Julião da Barra:



Que fotos espectaculares! Isto é talento puro, muitos parabéns StormRic!!!!


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2014 às 09:25)

StormRic disse:


> Belas fotos, raios bem apanhados ainda com luz do dia! E o local de observação é fantástico! Será possível saber a hora e local mais preciso destas fotos?



Boas
Isto foi tirado de video são frames, tirei do miradouro de Palmela virado para sul com Setúbal e a troia como pano de fundo!


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2014 às 09:31)

Trovoada!!!! Grandes relampagos cada estoiro, começou a chover forte


----------



## MSantos (27 Set 2014 às 09:36)

david 6 disse:


> Trovoada!!!! Grandes relampagos cada estoiro, começou a chover forte



Boas!

Aqui em Santo Estêvão também se ouve trovoada, trovões muito frequentes mas distantes, céu muito escuro mas ainda não chove, veremos o que vai dar.


----------



## hugosantos (27 Set 2014 às 09:44)

Aqui em Santarém ouvi agora dois muito ao longe.. Cheira-me que nao me calha nada..


----------



## squidward (27 Set 2014 às 09:47)

parece que aquela célula de Coruche se dirige direitinha para aqui.
Pareceu-me ouvir um trovão distante há pouco.


----------



## hugosantos (27 Set 2014 às 09:56)

Está a passar agora a sul de santarém, vi relampagos agora ao longe, chuva zero.


----------



## FlavioAreias (27 Set 2014 às 09:59)

Em Abrantes começou a chover, no entanto nao se ouve trovoada.


----------



## squidward (27 Set 2014 às 10:06)

ouvi agora um trovão mais próximo.


----------



## squidward (27 Set 2014 às 10:11)

Começou agora a chover bem.


----------



## AnDré (27 Set 2014 às 10:13)

Bom dia,

Em Odivelas pingou, mas nada de especial. O centro da acção está a nordeste.
Vamos ver com o desenrolar as próximas horas.


----------



## squidward (27 Set 2014 às 10:14)

Este agora foi bem mais próximo, belo som!!


----------



## squidward (27 Set 2014 às 10:16)

mais um bem forte


----------



## windchill (27 Set 2014 às 10:22)

Aqui na zona do Seixal o 'escudo anti-trovoada' não dá tréguas...


----------



## squidward (27 Set 2014 às 10:26)

continua a fazer relâmpagos e a trovejar, mas já um pouco mais distante.
A chuva também abrandou.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Set 2014 às 10:28)

Por aqui já se viu o sol hoje, e até parecia que vinha para ficar, neste momento o sol deu lugar á trovoada que já se vai ouvindo.


----------



## MSantos (27 Set 2014 às 10:34)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Aqui em Santo Estêvão também se ouve trovoada, trovões muito frequentes mas distantes, céu muito escuro mas ainda não chove, veremos o que vai dar.



Forte trovoada passou aqui desde o meu ultimo post, estive sem luz por isso não vim comentar mais cedo. Foi muito forte, quando acabava de soar um trovão vinha logo outro a seguir, tudo isto acompanhado por chuva forte. 

A trovoada já lá vai, mas ainda chove bem. Alias parece que vem lá outra trovoada, Será?


----------



## DRC (27 Set 2014 às 10:40)

Na Póvoa de Santa Iria já esteve a chover forte e ouviram-se vários trovões a Este e Nordeste.


----------



## casr26 (27 Set 2014 às 10:40)

Ora depois de uma leve abordagem por volta das 8 da manhã, agora parece que a trovoada chega com mais alma aqui no Oeste, chuva ainda nem vê-la!


----------



## windchill (27 Set 2014 às 10:46)

Anda á volta, á volta.....


----------



## thunderboy (27 Set 2014 às 10:57)

Bom dia Vale do Tejo!

Fotos tiradas aproximadamente a 300m altitude(10:15h) para sul do alinhamento Montejunto-Estrela.











Pico mais alto da Serra D'Aire.


























Venha ela!

Por agora céu cada vez mais nublado.


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Set 2014 às 10:59)

Boas, pela Aroeira acabou de passar um aguaceiro moderado com pingas grossas do tipo tropical. Ouvem-se trovões ao longe o céu está agora moderadamente nublado.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Set 2014 às 11:03)

Por aqui apenas nuvens... nem uma gota. Nem um trovão!


----------



## thunderboy (27 Set 2014 às 11:11)

Caiu agora um aguaceiro fraco e a trovoada ouve-se muito abafada e distante.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2014 às 11:27)

Belo estoiro aqui por Sintra, de momento ainda não chove .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Set 2014 às 11:31)

Grande estoiro neste momento aqui na zona de Cascais!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2014 às 11:32)

Daqui ouvem-se alguns trovões vindos dos lados de Sintra - Cascais. Por aqui o costume, Sol.


----------



## JAlves (27 Set 2014 às 11:33)

Ouvi agora um trovão em Famões.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2014 às 11:34)

Mais um trovão bem audível, chove forte já.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2014 às 11:37)

Muitos trovões de seguida, maravilha , continua a chover forte.


----------



## nobre4 (27 Set 2014 às 11:37)

Forte Aguaceiro. Passou pelas Caldas da Rainha e vai em direção a Norte na zona de São Martinho do Porto,


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2014 às 11:48)

Entretanto já parou de chover, mas os trovões continuam.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2014 às 11:48)

Boa trovoada, vi alguns raios, o ultimo foi a norte, junto a serra.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2014 às 11:50)

Bom dia.

Acordei com o magnificente e estrondoso som da trovoada a Noroeste. 
Sensacional espectáculo sonoro, só é pena ser de dia e não ser possível observar relâmpagos.

A vista para o octante descrito:







Sigo com 20,7ºC e 76% de humidade. Mínima de *18,2ºC*.


----------



## Firefigther (27 Set 2014 às 11:50)

Pelo Montijo céu muito nublado. Por enquanto sem chuva.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2014 às 11:51)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Grande estoiro neste momento aqui na zona de Cascais!



Mesmo, segundo o IPMA, a DEA foi mesmo ao lado do estadio do Estoril-Praia, a 1,2 kms daqui.


----------



## fhff (27 Set 2014 às 12:06)

Forte trovoada por Colares e um bom aguaceiro. Vários raios caíram muito perto. Agora aliviou e já espreita sol outra vez.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Set 2014 às 12:07)

Por aqui está nublado, e choveu forte ao início da manhã. 

De momento não chove.


----------



## Geiras (27 Set 2014 às 12:07)

Por aqui vou ouvindo trovões ao longe...


----------



## jotasetubal (27 Set 2014 às 12:10)

Em setubal ouve-se a trovoada, mas nao sei onde estão....


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2014 às 12:12)

eu ia morrendo de susto!!! sai à rua para ver a chuva de repente só vejo tudo a ficar branco, relâmpago e trovão ao mesmo tempo!!! um estoiro que nunca vi em toda a minha vida, quando falei ai há uns dias do trovão em Lisboa que parecia uma explosão se comparar esse com este, esse não parece nada comparado com este, eu fiquei a tremer e as pontas dos dedos dormentes , o rrelâmpago fez disparar o quadro da luz, eu nem sei explicar foi cá uma adrenalina  nunca tinha visto nada assim
sigo com 6.4mm
coruche às 9h utc caiu 7.3mm


----------



## dASk (27 Set 2014 às 12:13)

Bom dia! acordei com chuva forte aqui na Moita cerca das 10h, agora o sol está escondido à bastante tempo e aproximam-se células com bons ecos a sul da Arrábida em direcção à margem sul! veremos o que lá vem...


----------



## dASk (27 Set 2014 às 12:17)

começa-se a ouvir trovoada constante a sul... Gosto!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2014 às 12:17)

david 6 disse:


> eu ia morrendo de susto!!! sai à rua para ver a chuva de repente só vejo tudo a ficar branco, relâmpago e trovão ao mesmo tempo!!! um estoiro que nunca vi em toda a minha vida, quando falei ai há uns dias do trovão em Lisboa que parecia uma explosão se comparar esse com este, esse não parece nada comparado com este, eu fiquei a tremer e as pontas dos dedos dormentes , o rrelâmpago fez disparar o quadro da luz, eu nem sei explicar foi cá uma adrenalina  nunca tinha visto nada assim
> sigo com 6.4mm
> coruche às 9h utc caiu 7.3mm



Essa DEA que descreves, foi mais ou menos a que horas?
 Estou curioso para ver a intensidade da mesma no mapa do IPMA.


----------



## celsomartins84 (27 Set 2014 às 12:20)

Por volta das 11h caiu um grande aguaceiro nas Caldas da Rainha com bastante trovoada. 

Aproxima se nova célula vamos ver o que irá acontecer!


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Set 2014 às 12:20)

Já oiço trovões, e o céu está negro para a serra.

Céu encoberto.


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2014 às 12:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Essa DEA que descreves, foi mais ou menos a que horas?
> Estou curioso para ver a intensidade da mesma no mapa do IPMA.



foi por volta das 11h, só deve de aparecer às 12h utc

PS: esquecime de referir que o relâmpago  fez disparar o quadro da luz


----------



## jonekko (27 Set 2014 às 12:26)

Por odivelas nao se passa nada de nada. Que pasmaceira.


----------



## joao nunes (27 Set 2014 às 12:31)

ouviu se o primeiro raio por estes lados


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Set 2014 às 12:32)

jonekko disse:


> Por odivelas nao se passa nada de nada. Que pasmaceira.



 O mesmo se passa por aqui...


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2014 às 12:35)

radar roxo a sul de setubal


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Set 2014 às 12:39)

Outro estoiro! 
Ainda não chove por aqui.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Set 2014 às 12:40)

Está a aproximar-se! E já chove!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2014 às 12:42)

Alguns trovões vindos do quadrante Sul, nota-se que são potentes, embora ainda estejam bastante longe.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Set 2014 às 12:44)

Até estremece o chão! Este caiu aqui bem perto!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Set 2014 às 12:45)

Já se ouve qualquer coisita!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Set 2014 às 12:45)

Tenho um amigo meu que foi à pesca de barco a W da Comporta.  Passou-lhe a célula por cima. Granizo e tudo à mistura


----------



## Geiras (27 Set 2014 às 12:45)

Aqui também se vão ouvindo trovões fortes a Sul.


----------



## Tufao André (27 Set 2014 às 12:46)

Já ouço TROVOADA ao longe vinda de sul!!!  Não chove ainda...


----------



## CJVPS (27 Set 2014 às 12:47)

Na Costa da Caparica chove bastante com alguma trovoada a norte


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Set 2014 às 12:48)

Esta mesmo por cima de Carcavelos neste momento! Flash e trovão instantaneo! Estremece tudo!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2014 às 12:49)

Trovoada em aproximação, volta e meia oiço uns roncos vindo de SE.


----------



## squidward (27 Set 2014 às 12:49)

Aqui por volta do meio-dia, também passou uma célula que deixou um aguaceiro moderado e uns trovões bem potentes.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (27 Set 2014 às 12:49)

boas .aqui por almada caem umas pingas grossas e de vez em quando ouve -se um trovão ou outro mais distante


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Set 2014 às 12:50)

É com cada ronco!  Mas muito... muito longe!


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Set 2014 às 12:52)

Acabei de chegar de um passeio na herdade, apanhei uma grande molha na volta, caiu um aguaceiro muito forte com um relâmpago cujo trovão se ouviu menos de 1 segundo depois, as estradas viraram rios. Agora parou e está muito nublado.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Set 2014 às 12:53)

Já se esta a afastar... chuva a abrandar... pela direcao que levam as nuvens deve ir em direção a Oeiras, Paço de Arcos por aí...


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2014 às 12:54)

Foto tirada agora mesmo.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Set 2014 às 12:55)

Caem umas pingas bem grossas!

A trovoada aproxima-se!


----------



## JAlves (27 Set 2014 às 12:57)

Bela trovoada a aproximar-se. Relato de Famões...


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Set 2014 às 12:59)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Caem umas pingas bem grossas!
> 
> A trovoada aproxima-se!


Às tantas foi a que passou aqui! Se for prepara-te para virar um rio.


----------



## Zé Carapau (27 Set 2014 às 12:59)

Atenção, possivel funnel cloud perto de Alfragide - Queluz não consigui ver melhor, mas celula apresenta rotação


----------



## rozzo (27 Set 2014 às 13:03)

Possível, grande shelf vista para esse lado, em Benfica..


----------



## Zé Carapau (27 Set 2014 às 13:05)

Foto do post anterior


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2014 às 13:06)

Vai trovejando e chovendo forte.


----------



## Jo83 (27 Set 2014 às 13:07)

Em Oeiras, há uns 10/15m, a trovoada fez estremecer tudo, parecia mesmo em cima da minha casa! Acalmou um pouco agora.


----------



## Aspvl (27 Set 2014 às 13:07)

Pela Baixa chove moderado/forte .


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 13:08)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Está a aproximar-se! E já chove!



 Passou mesmo aqui por cima! Uma dezena de estoiros fantásticos! Choveu um pouco, momentaneamente forte mas terminou rapidamente. Os trovões é que foram de respeito. Foi possível ver um raio e os relâmpagos mas impossível de registar em foto. Talvez o vídeo tenha apanhado alguma coisa, ainda tenho de verificar. Estas células têm um tempo de vida extremamente curto. Ainda a trovoada estava em cima e a chover e já o céu se abria e com bastante luz, nunca ficou escuro nem o horizonte se fechou.


----------



## rozzo (27 Set 2014 às 13:08)




----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2014 às 13:10)

Descarga a cerca de 700 m da minha localização! 2 segundos entre luz e som! Espantoso!


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2014 às 13:11)

Meu irmão por Queluz diz que está a trovejar muito e de facto parece que se passa qualquer coisa.

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IQUELUZ1


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2014 às 13:11)

trovoada das 9h


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (27 Set 2014 às 13:15)

Por Mafra, ouvem-se alguns trovões e está o céu carregado. De vez em quando, caem pingas de chuva grossas e um ou outro aguaceiro mais forte.Tempo quente e abafado.

Dados actuais (Mafra - 13h10):

T= 25ºC
Humidade 71%
Cobertura de nuvens: 74%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 70%
Precipitação actual (mm): 1.3
Precipitação (mm/últimas 3h)= 1.5

Visibilidade de 10 km
Índice de UV = Alto: 6

Vento= NE - 13,8 km/h
PA= 1018,1 mBar
__________________

Nascer do Sol: 07h29
Pôr do Sol: 19h26
Lua: Quarto crescente, idade de 3,4 dias e luminosidade de 10,5%.
Solstício de Inverno: 21/12 - 23h03 (UTC)


----------



## jonekko (27 Set 2014 às 13:16)

A célula com actividade eléctrica vista aqui da ramada.


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2014 às 13:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Essa DEA que descreves, foi mais ou menos a que horas?
> Estou curioso para ver a intensidade da mesma no mapa do IPMA.



ipma não mostra qualquer descarga para este lado na ultima hora -.-  não há em mais nenhum sitio que de^ para ver?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2014 às 13:19)

Cada vez mais potentes, ou seja, mais perto.

Acabei de ver um relâmpago e nem estou à janela, o trovão foi bem potente.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2014 às 13:21)

Roncos constantes a NE.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2014 às 13:23)

Já vi alguns raios.

Parece-me haver uma shelf cloud a SW.


----------



## meko60 (27 Set 2014 às 13:26)

Boa tarde.
Está visto que hoje a animação é toda do lado N. A margem sul fica a vêr passá-las,pelo menos por enquanto.


----------



## fhff (27 Set 2014 às 13:29)

Por Sintra, norte da serra,  continua a animação. Trovoada intensa. Acumulei 9mm no último aguaceiro.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Set 2014 às 13:29)

Aqui por Belas e Queluz não para de trovejar desde de manhã, por volta das 12h não chovia, mas agora às 13h começou a chover torrencialmente, já ponho algumas imagens e vídeos


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2014 às 13:31)

fhff disse:


> Por Sintra, norte da serra,  continua a animação. Trovoada intensa. Acumulei 9mm no último aguaceiro.



No lado oposto, sul da serra, reina a pasmaceira, como sempre.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Set 2014 às 13:33)

Quando o monstro estava a chegar a Belas/ Queluz


----------



## Candy (27 Set 2014 às 13:35)

Peniche começaram agora a cair uns pingos.

Também por volta das 9h30 caiu um aguaceiro, mas antes disso pelas 9h, nem tanto, trovejou qualqier coisa.

Agora, a vista das traseiras de minha casa, para sul é esta:









Vou agora ao Cabo Carvoeiro tentar ver o que vem por aí,  ou se vem.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Set 2014 às 13:35)

Passado 10 minutos já estava assim...











Trovoada agora é constante e aguaceiros fortes de vez em quando!


----------



## Zé Carapau (27 Set 2014 às 13:39)

Caiu um raio a 5m de mim, estava num terceiro andar e o raio caiu numa antena de rádio, foi possível sentir a estática no ar, fiquei com os pelos todos em pé e depois um cheiro intenso no ar, em 1 minutos caíram 3 raios um deles 3 prédios abaixo do meu e outro num prédio na rua do lado, onde esta o inem e os bombeiros


----------



## peteluis (27 Set 2014 às 13:41)

Bastante atividade eletrica à volta de Mafra, chuva moderada.


----------



## jonekko (27 Set 2014 às 13:43)

Fiz um vídeo da célula que fotografei há pouco mas foi no ipad  eu vi os raios e o ipad também os devia ter registado mas preferiu ficar com interferências nesses momentos. Lolol. Fico com o som...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Set 2014 às 13:43)

Afinal não se passou nada de especial... Já está sol outra vez -.-


----------



## thunderstorm87 (27 Set 2014 às 13:44)

meko60 disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Está visto que hoje a animação é toda do lado N. A margem sul fica a vêr passá-las,pelo menos por enquanto.


~

é verdade.é sempre a mesma coisa.passa tudo ao lado


----------



## peteluis (27 Set 2014 às 13:46)

Chuva torrencial agora, trovoada forte em Mafra.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Set 2014 às 13:47)

Começou a chuviscar agora


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2014 às 13:50)

A trovoada parou e começa a chover.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Set 2014 às 13:58)

Pelo que vi no radar as células dirigem-se todas para Norte


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Set 2014 às 14:01)

O sol decidiu voltar e mantém-se...mas não é por pouco tempo porque ás 15h a festa começa outra vez


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2014 às 14:03)

Celula a passar a Oeste/NO daqui.

Foto:


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2014 às 14:04)

peteluis disse:


> Chuva torrencial agora, trovoada forte em Mafra.



Já estou arrependido de não ter ido passar o f.d.s a Mafra.


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2014 às 14:04)

oiço trovões ao longe


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 14:05)

Células que parecem cogumelos, de curta duração, mas com intensa actividade eléctrica localizada.
Registo da última hora (para norte ou no Algarve, nada)


----------



## felyzardo (27 Set 2014 às 14:05)

Ontem o pôr do Sol!





Hoje era com cada tiro!


----------



## squidward (27 Set 2014 às 14:14)

Aqui ficam 2 fotos que tirei hoje. A primeira é de um "cogumelo" situado a SW de Vialonga, tirada por volta das 8:30 da manhã.





A segunda foi da Célula que passou por aqui por volta das 10h.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Set 2014 às 14:15)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> ~
> 
> é verdade.é sempre a mesma coisa.passa tudo ao lado



Infelizmente não conto com nada de jeito para estes lados...

É por isso que não gosto de aguaceiros. Nada neste tempo é certo! É uma lotaria...

Gosto de precipitação mais democrática


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 14:25)

Trovoada que passou à volta das 12h50 (hora local) em Oeiras/Carcavelos.
Este foi o aspecto mais escuro que esteve, depois clareou rapidamente quando começou a chuva que durou pouco:





Radar das 12H50





DEA's à volta, entre as 12h e as 13h, hora local, faltam algumas pois houve descargas com tempo entre o raio e trovão inferior a 3 segundos (1Km)





Vídeo só para ouvir um trovão, já durante a chuva, ao segundo 33:

14:25 Desde há uma hora, céu pouco nublado, sol forte e bastante calor.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2014 às 14:53)

Samora Correia


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2014 às 14:56)

uns mammatus pequenos 







vai chovendo moderado por aqui


----------



## Zapiao (27 Set 2014 às 15:04)

E Coimbra pelos visto não vai ver nada........

Começou a trovejar


----------



## Candy (27 Set 2014 às 15:09)

Primeira imagem a S/SW do cabo Carvoeiro.  As seguintes fui rodando para Sul e a última é Leste.






























Entretanto, passaram uns 15 minutos... cairam uns pingos grossos e agora está sol e um calor abafado.


----------



## hugosantos (27 Set 2014 às 15:10)

Vi agora na sic notícias a senhora do IPMA dizer que podem acontecer a formação de supercélulas..


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 15:17)

hugosantos disse:


> Vi agora na sic notícias a senhora do IPMA dizer que podem acontecer a formação de supercélulas..



Recomenda-se manter vigilância sobre aquelas poderosas células no Alentejo, deslocamento para N e NNE, actividade muito intensa:


----------



## seqmad (27 Set 2014 às 15:18)

Ontem ao pôr-do-sol, desculpem o timing mas só pude pôr hoje.  
Não serão bem mammatus, mas andam lá perto... de qualquer forma proporcionou um céu espectacular. Célula estacionária a leste e parte inferior da bigorna a estender-se aqui por cima, sol a iluminar na posição ideal...


----------



## Gongas (27 Set 2014 às 15:20)

Forte TROVOADA  a aproximar-se de Coimbra! Céu medonho.


----------



## Vitor TT (27 Set 2014 às 15:24)

E lá fui fazer uma caminhada pela praia da Fonte da Telha, choveu brutal a caminho da lá, mas depois deu tréguas, no entanto fui preparado para uma eventual molha, calção de banho, télélé protegido e chaves do carro também, embora preparado para dilúvios nem por isso, mas como sempre a vontade fala mais alto  e claro como não podia deixar de ser lá tirei uma "pic´s" 

chegada a praia, vista para Carcavelos - Cascais, a chuva que apanhei pelo caminho






virado para o Espichel, por enquanto nada de preocupante 






passada meia hora sensivelmente, o panorama já não me agrada muito e começo a ouvir "musica" com um bom som , já a uns bons km´s  do carro






esta já mais a norte da Fonte da Telha um pouco abaixo onde termina o Transpraia, aqui sim já um pouco preocupado com o cenário que tinha pela frente  e com alguns roncos pelo meio, "ligo" a calculadora para ver o timing entre distancia do carro e chuva que ai vinha, e acertei, 
já no carro uns segundos após ter entrado  como vim a correr ( coisa que aguento pouco ) comecei a ficar todo encharcado não de molha, mas sim da transpiração, começa a "cascar" bem forte






neste tempo que estive no carro a ver a chuva a cair forte, ( tinha cá levado uma lavagem  ) vejo um raio a cair e o som 1 ou 2 segundos depois na direcção de onde tinha vindo, isto imaginar que podia ter servido de pára raios, humm ok, foi sensivelmente nesta direcção, um pouco antes das 12:30h






e pronto, daqui a pouco vou para a lagoa de Albufeira e vamos ver o que me espera, por agora tudo calmo onde estou com algumas "coves flor" sem grande significado a rondar.


----------



## windchill (27 Set 2014 às 15:30)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Samora Correia



Muito bom!!!


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Set 2014 às 15:30)

webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## bpereira (27 Set 2014 às 15:30)

Em Cantanhede já se ouve alguma actividade sonora ao longe. Chuva? Nem pinga...


----------



## Gongas (27 Set 2014 às 15:36)

e chove bem agora. trovões bem fortes, uns atras dos outros. esta mesmo por cima de mim.


----------



## bpereira (27 Set 2014 às 15:47)

As fotos anteriores eram a sul de Cantanhede estas são a norte.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Set 2014 às 15:50)

Por aqui mantem-se o céu quase limpo, o que é de admirar tendo em conta o que vem ai...


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2014 às 15:57)

Tarde quente.
25,1ºC
Céu pouco nublado.
Vento fraco.


----------



## DaniFR (27 Set 2014 às 16:03)

Aquele ponto vermelho que se vê no radar, na zona de Coimbra, passou mesmo aqui por cima. Chuva torrencial acompanhada de granizo e trovoada, durante 10-15min.


----------



## BizSTB (27 Set 2014 às 16:05)

Esta vai a caminho do Alentejo...


----------



## jotasetubal (27 Set 2014 às 16:14)

Olha que parece-me estar a subir, Sul-Norte.... Está sobre Alcácer mas vem a caminho de setúbal...


----------



## telegram (27 Set 2014 às 16:19)

StormRic disse:


> Recomenda-se manter vigilância sobre aquelas poderosas células no Alentejo, deslocamento para N e NNE, actividade muito intensa:



Impressionantes


----------



## criz0r (27 Set 2014 às 16:22)

Algumas fotos da Instabilidade de ontem á tarde, algumas parecem ameaçadoras mas em Almada apenas pingou. A qualidade não é das melhores porque foi tirada de telemóvel peço desculpa por esse facto .


----------



## jonekko (27 Set 2014 às 16:23)

Hoje pelas 15:00 fui até á Serra da Amoreira mesmo aqui em cima. Tirei umas fotos para Sul das quais deixo aqui 2. Tarde abafada por estes lados. Se a situação assim justificar vou tentar ir lá de novo tirar mais umas fotos á maçarico.


----------



## jotasetubal (27 Set 2014 às 16:29)

Começa a chover em setubal.


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2014 às 16:35)

oiço trovoada a se


----------



## Firefigther (27 Set 2014 às 16:37)

Pelo Montijo já chove. Tempo abafado.


----------



## jotasetubal (27 Set 2014 às 16:42)

Trovoada a aproximar-se de setubal. É um luxo estar deitado de sofa e ver os relampagos a cairem!!!


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Set 2014 às 16:43)

Trovoada, chuva torrencial e granizo neste momento ! Céu negro para S e SE.


----------



## Candy (27 Set 2014 às 16:43)

Agora a passar a Leste da Península de Peniche.  Deve estar na zona de Óbidos,  Foz do Arelho... por aí.


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Set 2014 às 16:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Samora Correia



Isso mais parece uma guerra!


Grande vídeo!


----------



## Firefigther (27 Set 2014 às 16:47)

Chove bem com trovoada pelo Montijo. Muitas nuvens negras para a zona de Setubal.


----------



## windchill (27 Set 2014 às 16:50)

Já se vão ouvindo ao longe...


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Set 2014 às 17:03)

A festa vai começar!


----------



## jonekko (27 Set 2014 às 17:05)

De facto, a SE daqui o céu está muito escuro


----------



## MSantos (27 Set 2014 às 17:05)

Boa tarde!

Aqui por Santo Estêvão o céu está muito escuro a Este, Sudeste, Sul e Sudoeste, mas principalmente na direcção de Sudeste onde já vi alguns raios e ouvi os respectivos trovões, ainda não chove mas o radar é bem esclarecedor do que aí vem.


----------



## thunderboy (27 Set 2014 às 17:06)

Foto a distancia desta assinatura vermelha no radar a SW de Leiria visível de aqui.










Dia enfadonho marcado por um aguaceiro fraco de manhã.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2014 às 17:08)

Parece haver uma shelf cloud sobre o Tejo


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2014 às 17:08)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Aqui por Santo Estêvão o céu está muito escuro a Este, Sudeste, Sul e Sudoeste, mas principalmente na direcção de Sudeste onde já vi alguns raios e ouvi os respectivos trovões, ainda não chove mas o radar é bem esclarecedor do que aí vem.




por aqui igual, muito escuro a sul e sudeste, estou sempre a ouvir trovões ao longe, mas está dificil cá chegar, vem lento


----------



## Aspvl (27 Set 2014 às 17:17)

Shelf cloud?


----------



## jonekko (27 Set 2014 às 17:18)

Vista da ramada sobre o Tejo


----------



## Teles (27 Set 2014 às 17:19)

Boas algumas fotos tiradas hoje:


----------



## Aspvl (27 Set 2014 às 17:22)

O vento intensificou-se e está definitivamente mais frio.
Vamos ver o que passa por aqui...


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2014 às 17:23)

o que vem la ao fundo


----------



## Geiras (27 Set 2014 às 17:26)

Fortíssima trovoada na última hora por cá!!


----------



## Aspvl (27 Set 2014 às 17:27)

Trovoada! e filmei!


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Set 2014 às 17:27)

Começa a chover.


----------



## telegram (27 Set 2014 às 17:28)

Trovoada a sul da Figueira da Foz.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Set 2014 às 17:28)

O sol tapou-se por Carcavelos e levantou-se vento... será que vai chegar cá alguma coisa?


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2014 às 17:29)

agora já mais perto, continua se a ouvir trovões, chova fraco por enquanto e o vento vai aumentando


----------



## Rachie (27 Set 2014 às 17:34)

Panorama em Almada:https://m.facebook.com/rachie.mdf/albums/10204662461102369/?ref=bookmark

Começaram agora a cair pingas grossas. Ouve-se trovoada

Edit: foi muito rápido. Entrei numa loja por 5 minutos e estava sol. Quando sai estava o céu preto, imenso vento e a passarada a voar como louca


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2014 às 17:39)

chuva forte!!!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2014 às 17:40)

Do nada levantou-se um vento forte. 
Escuridão a Este.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Set 2014 às 17:41)

Forte trovoada, com raios e trovões constantes e fortíssimos !

A chuva forte continua !


----------



## windchill (27 Set 2014 às 17:41)

Aqui mais um fiasco de evento....


----------



## Aspvl (27 Set 2014 às 17:43)

Aqui fica um filme com um raio que consegui apanhar há pouco...


Entretanto chove fraco e, quando a rua está em silêncio, ouvem-se alguns «roncos».


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2014 às 17:43)

chuva torrencial!!! 

PS: acumulou 6.4mm em 5min


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2014 às 17:44)

Por aqui o céu está negro a Sul/Sudeste. Não chove, não troveja. Apenas de assinalar o aumento repentino da intensidade do vento nestes últimos instantes.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2014 às 17:48)

O céu está espectacular.


----------



## Geiras (27 Set 2014 às 17:48)

Shelf Cloud há pouco! 
19,8mm acumulados na última hora!


----------



## Candy (27 Set 2014 às 17:48)

Formou-se uma nova célula na zona de Torres Vedras, junto ao litoral.


----------



## Zorros (27 Set 2014 às 17:49)

A zona sul da Figueira ja debaixo de intensa trovoada. Os trovoes ja bastante audiveis na cidade.


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2014 às 17:49)

12.7mm em 10min!!!


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 17:51)

Aquilo parece ir entrar em Lisboa oriental!


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 17:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Do nada levantou-se um vento forte.
> Escuridão a Este.



Confirmo: grande ventania de ESE aqui em Carcavelos, mas não durou muito. O céu mantinha-se aberto para sul e muito escuro para norte.


----------



## kelinha (27 Set 2014 às 17:54)

Trovoada intensa a NO daqui. Parece estar junto ao mar. Vejo raios enormes.
Será a mesma situação que se ouve da Figueira (encontro-me na Guia, 24km a sul da Figueira).


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 17:56)

david 6 disse:


> chuva forte!!!!!





david 6 disse:


> chuva torrencial!!!
> 
> PS: acumulou 6.4mm em 5min





david 6 disse:


> 12.7mm em 10min!!!



Onde exactamente? Lisboa ou Coruche?


----------



## Aspvl (27 Set 2014 às 17:58)

Que estoiro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nelson972 (27 Set 2014 às 17:59)

Entretanto no PNSAC (Alvados) , uma tarde tranquila. Vista para W.


----------



## Garcia (27 Set 2014 às 18:00)

eu estou a ouvi-los daqui... 

a chuva começa agora cair.. pinga grossa...


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2014 às 18:02)

66.3mm/h not bad 

14.2mm em 15min nada mal 

por agora já acabou vou com 20.4mm hoje


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2014 às 18:03)

StormRic disse:


> Onde exactamente? Lisboa ou Coruche?



Fajarda (Coruche) eu aos fim de semanas tou em Coruche, durante a semana tou Lisboa


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Set 2014 às 18:04)

Por aqui já houve sol, trovoada, chuviscos, que mal molhou o chao, e tudo durante a tarde.
Agora está a escurecer novamente.


----------



## FlavioAreias (27 Set 2014 às 18:07)

Por Abrantes tudo calmo.. nublado, cai uns pingos e pouco mais!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Set 2014 às 18:08)

Por aqui a tarde resumiu-se a uma expressão : "A montanha pariu um rato". Nada mais digo. Que fiasco...  Não choveu uma gota que fosse


----------



## thunderstorm87 (27 Set 2014 às 18:10)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Por aqui a tarde resumiu-se a uma expressão : "A montanha pariu um rato". Nada mais digo. Que fiasco...  Não choveu uma gota que fosse



vinha bem escura.parecia que era das boas.aqui para variar nao houve nada de mais


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 18:11)

Carcavelos com céu pouco nublado e mesmo um horizonte sem ameaças imediatas. vento moderado de ESE que durante alguns minutos, até cerca de meia hora atrás, soprou com fortes rajadas.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Set 2014 às 18:13)

E nós em alerta laranja...  Quem diria


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2014 às 18:15)

Há instantes a E-SE


----------



## DRC (27 Set 2014 às 18:15)

Vai chovendo fraco/moderado com pingas grossas, restos da célula que vai passando a Leste.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Set 2014 às 18:16)

Foi das melhores tempestades eléctricas de sempre ! Muita trovoada, chuva, granizo no início e rajadas de vento a acompanhar com a descida da temperatura. Um dos registos feitos por mim há momentos:


----------



## trincalhetas (27 Set 2014 às 18:17)

Começou a chover agora,a pouco levantou-se uma ventania do nada mas que durou pouco,as celulas estão a passar todas ao ladovejam os videos:


----------



## thunderstorm87 (27 Set 2014 às 18:17)

AndréFrade disse:


> Foi das melhores tempestades eléctricas de sempre ! Muita trovoada, chuva, granizo no início e rajadas de vento a acompanhar com a descida da temperatura. Um dos registos feitos por mim há momentos:



parabens pela foto andre,infelizmente passou tudo ao lado de almada


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2014 às 18:18)

Aspvl disse:


> Que estoiro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Deve ter sido esta DEA, pelo valor, boa bomba.


----------



## Gongas (27 Set 2014 às 18:18)

agora tudo calmo, dá a ideia de as células já estarem a perder força.
Não espero muita animação para a noite.


----------



## dASk (27 Set 2014 às 18:19)

Incrível a água que caiu aqui na zona do Barreiro Moita, apanhei estradas cortadas bombeiros sem mãos a medir e garagens com agua quase até ao topo. campos submersos, não me lembro da última vez que vi algo assim.

PS: soube agora que parte da cobertura do Modelo da Moita ruiu não sei ainda se causou feridos ou não..


----------



## Prates (27 Set 2014 às 18:21)

Há cerca de 20 minutos nem Alcochete conseguia ver.



Trovoada Alcochete by Mauro Prates, on Flickr
E para Sudoeste quando estavam a entrar umas nuvens mais baixas.



Céu a Sudoeste de Póvoa de Santa Iria by Mauro Prates, on Flickr


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Set 2014 às 18:22)

Esta era a minha visão:






Tenho um vídeo para editar, e devo conseguir umas boas "fotos" de alguns raios.


----------



## jonekko (27 Set 2014 às 18:22)

Por aqui tudo ao longe, ficam os registos...


----------



## DRC (27 Set 2014 às 18:24)

Já não chove e a célula já se vai afastando.


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Set 2014 às 18:28)

Foi mesmo uma valente célula, um aperitivo do vídeo:


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (27 Set 2014 às 18:31)

Trovões audíveis e relâmpagos em Mafra! 

T= 24ºC
Humidade 75%
Cobertura de nuvens: 81%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 60%
Precipitação actual (mm): 3.4
Precipitação (mm/últimas 3h)= 4.0

Visibilidade de 7 km
Índice de UV = baixo: 2

Vento= NE - 14.5 km/h
PA= 1016.9 mBar
__________________

Nascer do Sol: 07h29
Pôr do Sol: 19h26
Lua: Quarto crescente, idade de 3,6 dias e luminosidade de 11,7%.
Solstício de Inverno: 21/12 - 23h03 (UTC)


----------



## Candy (27 Set 2014 às 18:35)

Cabo carvoeiro. Vista para S/SE.
Oiço mt trovoafa ao sul. Ainda não vejo relâmpagos.  É impossivel estar aqui com tanto mosquito!


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 18:36)

david 6 disse:


> 66.3mm/h not bad
> 
> 14.2mm em 15min nada mal
> 
> por agora já acabou vou com 20.4mm hoje



Sem dúvida digno de um alerta Laranja


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 18:42)

Candy disse:


> Cabo carvoeiro. Vista para S/SE.
> Oiço mt trovoafa ao sul. Ainda não vejo relâmpagos.  É impossivel estar aqui com tanto mosquito!



O que está a sul daí, Santa Cruz a subir para Ribamar, é espantoso. Continua a reportar! (mesmo com mosquitos e tudo...)
Ecos para além do vermelho:


----------



## Zapiao (27 Set 2014 às 18:44)

E Coimbra irá ser contemplada com alguma coisa?


----------



## Nuno_1010 (27 Set 2014 às 18:47)

Peniche


----------



## Geiras (27 Set 2014 às 18:47)




----------



## Candy (27 Set 2014 às 18:48)

Para sul... e o efeito para oeste.


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 18:49)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> Peniche



 Bom vídeo! Mesmo a propósito. Como está a vista para sul?


----------



## Nuno_1010 (27 Set 2014 às 18:50)

vai reportando isso


----------



## Nuno_1010 (27 Set 2014 às 18:51)

StormRic disse:


> O que está a sul daí, Santa Cruz a subir para Ribamar, é espantoso. Continua a reportar! (mesmo com mosquitos e tudo...)
> Ecos para além do vermelho:


O que isto pode dar?


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 18:53)

Candy disse:


> Para sul... e o efeito para oeste.



O aspecto para sul é impressionante, uma muralha rosada.
A chuva deve estar a chegar mas não é a forte. Os ecos principais neste momento perderam a violência da imagem de radar anterior, mas ainda é muito forte:
Imagem das 17:30 (18:30 locais)


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 18:55)

Não há ninguém a seguir desde a Ericeira à Lourinhã? Aquelas células estão bem fortes em toda essa costa.


----------



## Candy (27 Set 2014 às 18:58)

Começou a cair uns pingos.


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 18:59)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> O que isto pode dar?



Em terra pode dar chuva, como de certeza já está a dar para sul, Lourinhã, Santa Cruz, até à Ericeira. Mas os ecos estão a perder força e embora mantenham um deslocamento para norte, têm tendência a ir mais para o mar.
Pode ter havido algum fenómeno extremo de vento sobre o mar, sob as células correspondentes aos ecos vermelhos.


----------



## frusko (27 Set 2014 às 18:59)

*Vento forte abalroa 40 desportistas em prova de canoagem *
*Mau tempo no Seixal deixa feridos dois concorrentes. Também no distrito de Setúbal, houve outras duas ocorrências: o vento arrancou parte do telhado de um hipermercado e inundou a cobertura de outro*
Por: Redação / Vanessa Cruz  | há 11 minutos

A trovoada e a forte chuva a que se seguiu muito vento, provocaram estragos numa prova de canoagem, a meio desta tarde, por volta das 17:20, no concelho do Seixal, virando as canoas de 40 desportistas. 
«O incidente ocorreu na zona ribeirinha, durante prova desportiva de canoagem que estava a decorrer quando passou a trovoada e o vento forte que virou várias canoas com cerca de 40 concorrentes que foram atirados à água», contou ao  TVI24.pt fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Setúbal.
Os concorrentes foram todos resgatados, segundo a mesma fonte, que adiantou, ainda, que «dois deles foram assistidos porque ficaram com ligeiras escoriações». A situação está, agora, normalizada.
No local, estiveram os b ombeiros do Seixal, Mora, a PSP e a Polícia Marítima, com sete veículos, duas embarcações e 22 operacionais.
Também no distrito de Setúbal, há outras duas ocorrências a registar, ambas em supermercados. 
No Intermarché da Moita,«a cobertura do hipermercado começou a meter água», mas a situação ficou prontamente resolvida, segundo a mesma fonte.
Já no Continente, também da Moita, o vento arrancou parte do telhado por cima da zona das caixas. «O estabelecimento foi evacuado, as pessoas foram retiradas do local, mas não houve feridos», asegurou o CDOS de Setúbal, garantindo que a esta hora já está tudo normalizado.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2014 às 19:02)

Perspectiva para Norte.


----------



## Garcia (27 Set 2014 às 19:02)

na Lourinhã ou ainda não chegou com força ou está a passar ao lado...

vai caindo uns pingos, mas a trovoada já se ouviu bem mais à 20m atrás... agora ouve-se mas nota-se que está longe.. (Ericeira talvez)


----------



## dASk (27 Set 2014 às 19:03)

Foi de facto incrível a quantidade de água que caíu por aqui. A última vez foi em Abril de 2010 caíram 56mm e não vi coisas que vi hoje. Ainda passam aqui perto carros de bombeiros de um lado para o outro. Vi um ginásio aqui ao pé de mim que funciona numa garagem de um prédio com as maquinas todas na rua e água com mais de 1m de altura. Um evento a recordar certamente.


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 19:04)

frusko disse:


> *Vento forte abalroa 40 desportistas em prova de canoagem *
> *Mau tempo no Seixal deixa feridos dois concorrentes. Também no distrito de Setúbal, houve outras duas ocorrências: o vento arrancou parte do telhado de um hipermercado e inundou a cobertura de outro*
> Por: Redação / Vanessa Cruz  | há 11 minutos
> 
> ...



Para alguma coisa deviam servir os avisos e o seguimento, porque é que as pessoas não dão a atenção devida? 
Ainda bem que não houve consequências pessoais mais gravosas.


----------



## Zapiao (27 Set 2014 às 19:07)

O ipma desta vez avisou portanto de quem é a culpa agora?


----------



## dASk (27 Set 2014 às 19:10)

Tenho a informação de que não foi o vento que arancou a cobertura do Continente da Moita mas sim o deficiente escoamento de água que fez com que o tecto ruí-se com o peso da mesma...


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 19:17)

Peniche? Já deve estar a chover aí mas pelo radar não será forte. O principal eco vermelho dissipou-se. Mantém-se outro bastante mais a sul, sobre a Ericeira.


----------



## Maria Papoila (27 Set 2014 às 19:25)

Caríssimos, não fazem ideia do que chover e trovejou na ultima hora e meia aqui na ericeira. Esta tarde fui beber uma imperial a ribeira, ver o que restava do campeonato e ver velhos amigos. De seguida fui deitar o olho a uma autocaravana que um amigo comprou. Encantados da vida. Assim que entrei desata a a chover e começam os relâmpagos de cegar a visão e depois com cada estrondo ui. Agora amainou a chuva mas continua o ribombar dos trovões. Lá consegui chegar ao carro. De manha estava muito bom e entrei dentro da agua logo as 9h e do sai ao meio dia estava um surf óptimo . A agua esta quente e não vi alforrecas. Espero que o tempo acalme. Já estava com medo daquela trovoada no meio do parque de estacionamento ufff já estou em casa


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (27 Set 2014 às 19:26)

Confere! Aqui em Mafra troveja forte e feio!


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (27 Set 2014 às 19:28)

Algumas fotos - Mafra, há 15 minutos atrás:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.376541142503675.1073741832.371611196330003&type=1


----------



## Nuno_1010 (27 Set 2014 às 19:29)

O céu está todo amarelo para sul


----------



## PauloAlex (27 Set 2014 às 19:30)

StormRic disse:


> Peniche? Já deve estar a chover aí mas pelo radar não será forte. O principal eco vermelho dissipou-se. Mantém-se outro bastante mais a sul, sobre a Ericeira.



Sim dissipou-se, e a maior parte passou pelo mar. Aqui pingou "grosso" mas pouco. Agora não chove e até se consegue ver o céu azul.
Apesar de estar tudo negro para o interior E / SE (Montejunto) e para SW / W.

Vídeo da célulo de há bocado (+-18h20)


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Set 2014 às 19:31)

Por aqui reina a pasmaceira! 0 mm desde as 12h. Incrivel! 
Sinceramente... já não espero mais nada deste evento.
Venham lá os dias de sol!


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 19:32)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Caríssimos, não fazem ideia do que chover e trovejou na ultima hora e meia aqui na ericeira. Esta tarde fui beber uma imperial a ribeira, ver o que restava do campeonato e ver velhos amigos. De seguida fui deitar o olho a uma autocaravana que um amigo comprou. Encantados da vida. Assim que entrei desata a a chover e começam os relâmpagos de cegar a visão e depois com cada estrondo ui. Agora amainou a chuva mas continua o ribombar dos trovões. Lá consegui chegar ao carro. De manha estava muito bom e entrei dentro da agua logo as 9h e do sai ao meio dia estava um surf óptimo . A agua esta quente e não vi alforrecas. Espero que o tempo acalme. Já estava com medo daquela trovoada no meio do parque de estacionamento ufff já estou em casa



 ainda bem que não houve consequências. E fotos?


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 19:41)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> O céu está todo amarelo para sul



Há células periféricas a darem a volta e podem chegar aí, pelo SE.


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 19:44)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> O céu está todo amarelo para sul



 efeito do poente na bigorna talvez. Deve estar bonito.


----------



## DaniFR (27 Set 2014 às 19:44)

DaniFR disse:


> Aquele ponto vermelho que se vê no radar, na zona de Coimbra, passou mesmo aqui por cima. Chuva torrencial acompanhada de granizo e trovoada, durante 10-15min.


A célula que me referi neste post era esta:







Passou a Oeste de Coimbra, deixando um acumulado de *24,4mm* na EMA de Coimbra (aeródromo), enquanto que a EMA de Coimbra (Bencanta) acumulou apenas 3,2mm.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (27 Set 2014 às 19:46)

StormRic disse:


> efeito do poente na bigorna talvez. Deve estar bonito.


Qual o melhor Radar para seguir?


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 19:53)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> Qual o melhor Radar para seguir?



Para essa zona o do IPMA, em mosaico ou só o de Coruche, http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/index.jsp


----------



## Nuno_1010 (27 Set 2014 às 19:55)

Devo apanhar com a celula que vem no mar


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 20:02)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> Devo apanhar com a celula que vem no mar



O movimento geral parece ser agora para NNO, assim penso que Peniche se apanhar alguma chuva será da zona entre as duas células e portanto não será a mais forte. Mas tudo pode dissipar-se em pouco tempo, mesmo antes de chegar aí.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (27 Set 2014 às 20:02)

Está a ficar vento


----------



## PauloAlex (27 Set 2014 às 20:04)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> Devo apanhar com a celula que vem no mar



Ou se calhar com a que vem de SE.


----------



## Candy (27 Set 2014 às 20:06)

Bahhhhh... nem  uma pontinha de vento no cabo carvoeiro. Vê-se um ou outro relâmpago a leste e a sueste. Tudo no interior. 
Aqui é seca!!!!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (27 Set 2014 às 20:06)

Boas.
O dia aqui foi de frequentes aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de trovoada com roncos por vezes fortes.
Digamos que entre as 3 da tarde e 5 é que o tempo esteve melhor com o sol a brilhar e algumas nuvens.


----------



## PauloAlex (27 Set 2014 às 20:08)

Aqui fica o Time-Lapse de hoje (quando começou a "encher").


Vista: S/SW/W


----------



## meteo (27 Set 2014 às 20:10)

Em Paço de Arcos chuva muito forte e trovoada mesmo em cima por volta da hora de almoço. Ainda consegui ver 2 raios a cair mesmo à frente


----------



## Nuno_1010 (27 Set 2014 às 20:11)

A festa está a começar ja se ouve foguetes


----------



## Candy (27 Set 2014 às 20:17)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> A festa está a começar ja se ouve foguetes


Vim pela marginal norte. Olhando para o interior, zona das gaeiras, há espectáculo.  
Atrás da berlenga também.  
Em ambos os lados é forte.


----------



## PauloAlex (27 Set 2014 às 20:18)

Bem caiu um mesmo aqui ao lado, até o disjuntor da casa disparou. Já caiu mais um no mar e agora chove moderado... Quanto aos raios penso que agora já estão por Peniche ou mesmo mais a norte.


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 20:21)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> A festa está a começar ja se ouve foguetes



A principal actividade transferiu-se para o largo, aí só vai caír o que resta das células do interior em dissipação.





Aí está uma descarga de respeito, quase 100kAmp! (às 20:09 locais)





e esta a menos de 4Km do Cabo Carvoeiro (e há cerca de 10 minutos)


----------



## JCARL (27 Set 2014 às 20:32)

Trovoada ao vivo:

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/peniche-baia-lagide/


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 20:33)

Peniche, considerem-se os "sortudos" neste momento, esta é a única actividade elétrica no território continental nesta hora:


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 20:35)

JCARL disse:


> Trovoada ao vivo:
> 
> http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/peniche-baia-lagide/



Fantástico, já vi uma descarga monstruosa! 20:35

e outra 20:36

Cá estão elas:


----------



## Teles (27 Set 2014 às 20:37)

Te garanto que não é a única é bem visível daqui uma larga extensão a Oeste com flashs!


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 20:44)

Pelo radar deve estar bonito de se ver em toda a região!
Imagem das 20:20 locais





e tem que estar ou ter chovido em Peniche (finalmente)!


----------



## Nuno_1010 (27 Set 2014 às 20:47)

StormRic disse:


> Pelo radar deve estar bonito de se ver em toda a região!
> Imagem das 20:20 locais Está bonito
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2014 às 20:47)

JCARL disse:


> Trovoada ao vivo:
> 
> http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/peniche-baia-lagide/



Grande festival electrico, consegui apanhar um relampago.


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 20:55)

A célula por alastramento parece aproximar-se do Cabo Carvoeiro!


----------



## bpereira (27 Set 2014 às 20:59)

StormRic disse:


> Pelo radar deve estar bonito de se ver em toda a região!
> Imagem das 20:20 locais
> 
> 
> ...


Vou até a Figueira para ver se consigo umas fotos, porque deve passar ao largo da costa e aqui na serra das Alhadas não deve passar nada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2014 às 21:00)

Hoje na Moita


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 21:05)

bpereira disse:


> Vou até a Figueira para ver se consigo umas fotos, porque deve passar ao largo da costa e aqui na serra das Alhadas não deve passar nada.



20h40





20h50





A actividade pode não durar muito mais.
Última descarga, 20h50


----------



## Candy (27 Set 2014 às 21:12)

Está a relampejar a toda a volta de Peniche! 
Ouvi um grande estalo aqui no centro, parecia um tiro. Não sei o que foi. Que se veem muitos raios veem, mas pelo som não é mesmo aqui em cima, embora pareça.


----------



## joao nunes (27 Set 2014 às 21:14)

vamos ter animação a noite


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 21:18)

Candy disse:


> Está a relampejar a toda a volta de Peniche!
> Ouvi um grande estalo aqui no centro, parecia um tiro. Não sei o que foi. Que se veem muitos raios veem, mas pelo som não é mesmo aqui em cima, embora pareça.





joao nunes disse:


> vamos ter animação a noite



Situa-se entre Peniche e a Nazaré, a cerca de 20Km ao largo:





imagem das 21h locais


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2014 às 21:21)

por hoje ja acabou, acumulado por aqui foi de *21.1mm  *foi um bom dia 

coruche teve 16.6mm


----------



## Nuno_1010 (27 Set 2014 às 21:28)




----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 21:29)

Nuno_1010 disse:


>



 Boa! Com Berlengas e tudo! A que horas foi?

Pela posição deve ter sido esta, será?


----------



## Nuno_1010 (27 Set 2014 às 21:30)

fonte: https://www.facebook.com/ricardo.couto.980?fref=nf


----------



## felyzardo (27 Set 2014 às 21:30)

Nuno_1010 disse:


>


Bela foto!!


----------



## Zapiao (27 Set 2014 às 21:44)

Vou fazer noite, acham que Coimbra vai ter direito a alguma coisa daquela celula ao largo de Peniche ?


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2014 às 21:45)

Até há cerca de meia hora eram visíveis clarões a Noroeste.




(clicar para ver em tamanho maior)

Máxima de *25,9ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 21:46)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> fonte: https://www.facebook.com/ricardo.couto.980?fref=nf



Não consigo encontrar a foto lá, mas não importa, só queria confirmar que é a descarga que identifiquei no mapa do IPMA.

As células parecem a afastar-se um pouco da costa:


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 21:49)

Zapiao disse:


> Vou fazer noite, acham que Coimbra vai ter direito a alguma coisa daquela celula ao largo de Peniche ?





Gilmet disse:


> Até há cerca de meia hora eram visíveis clarões a Noroeste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O que está no mar não vem para terra, e o que está em terra está a dissipar-se, aparentemente.

Gil, que bela foto! sortudo, daqui nada vejo...


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 21:56)

Nesta altura, não há dúvida que as células se afastam da costa:
Imagem das 21h30 locais





Última descarga registada


----------



## Teles (27 Set 2014 às 22:05)

StormRic em apenas 20 minutos fotografei estes raios para os lados de Peniche e são muito mas muitos mais que se vêm mas por falta de tempo não pude fotografar mais:


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Set 2014 às 22:08)

Magníficos registos ! Parabéns a todos, temos aqui excelentes páginas e tópicos para mais tarde recordar.

Noite calma até agora com céu nublado, vento fraco e temperatura de 17.8ºC.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (27 Set 2014 às 22:08)

boas o que se pode esperar desta noite???


----------



## Garcia (27 Set 2014 às 22:09)

timelapse da célula que passou por aqui à pouco...


foi a primeira vez que filmei algo do género..


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 22:28)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> boas o que se pode esperar desta noite???



Depende da região mas parece-me (tão só minha opinião) que vai ser calma em todo o lado. Há ainda restos de precipitação pelo litoral centro e interior norte e centro que ainda levarão um par de horas a dissipar-se.
A actividade eléctrica também me parece que terminou em terra. No mar ainda há células ao largo da Figueira da Foz e Leiria, praticamente estacionárias ou afastando-se da costa.


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 22:33)

Teles disse:


> StormRic em apenas 20 minutos fotografei estes raios para os lados de Peniche e são muito mas muitos mais que se vêm mas por falta de tempo não pude fotografar mais:



 lindas! Foi preciso zoom de quanto? São pelo menos 40 Km, não perdes nenhuma oportunidade!


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 22:38)

As últimas células resistentes (únicas descargas registadas depois das 22h locais até à 22h14)






Imagem radar das 22h20 locais


----------



## João Pedro (27 Set 2014 às 22:40)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Samora Correia


Muito bom! Devia ter ido visitar a minha mãezinha este fim-de-semana!


----------



## Teles (27 Set 2014 às 22:41)

O zoom foi de 200 ehehe


----------



## PauloAlex (27 Set 2014 às 23:04)

StormRic disse:


> Aí está uma descarga de respeito, quase 100kAmp! (às 20:09 locais)



Não tenho dados para afirmar a qualidade da informação das descargas do IPMA, mas essa descarga, se foi a que me mandou o disjuntor "a baixo" certamente não foi nessa localização, já que após o clarão nem um segundo passou até ao som do trovão, talvez tenha sido mais uns 500/1000m para este. Após esta descarga houve outra, essa sim poderá ter sido nesse local, mas se foi o caso, uma delas não aparece.

De qualquer forma tenho estado a observar dentro do possível o "festival eléctrico" e são claramente mais as descargas que na realidade aconteceram do que as que aparecem no mapa (estive agora mesmo a ver a versão actualizada do IPMA). Desde as 20h tem sido um festival, não passa um minuto sem duas ou três descarga eléctricas (a maioria intra-nuvem).


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 23:18)

PauloAlex disse:


> Não tenho dados para afirmar a qualidade da informação das descargas do IPMA, mas essa descarga, se foi a que me mandou o disjuntor "a baixo" certamente não foi nessa localização, já que após o clarão nem um segundo passou até ao som do trovão, talvez tenha sido mais uns 500/1000m para este. Após esta descarga houve outra, essa sim poderá ter sido nesse local, mas se foi o caso, uma delas não aparece.
> 
> De qualquer forma tenho estado a observar dentro do possível o "festival eléctrico" e são claramente mais as descargas que na realidade aconteceram do que as que aparecem no mapa (estive agora mesmo a ver a versão actualizada do IPMA). Desde as 20h tem sido um festival, não passa um minuto sem duas ou três descarga eléctricas (a maioria intra-nuvem).



É bem verdade que os detectores do IPMA deixam passar uma grande parte das descargas. As falhas de corrente julgo que acontecem quando as descargas atingem ou as linhas de alta tensão ou os postos de transformação e fazem saltar os disjuntores nas estações de distribuição. Nem precisam de ser as descargas mais fortes. A falta de detecção é mais flagrante nas zonas urbanizadas, então pela área da grande Lisboa já se assistiu a "festivais" de muitas dezenas de descargas e aparecem apenas meia dúzia no registo.


----------



## PauloAlex (27 Set 2014 às 23:34)

StormRic disse:


> É bem verdade que os detectores do IPMA deixam passar uma grande parte das descargas. As falhas de corrente julgo que acontecem quando as descargas atingem ou as linhas de alta tensão ou os postos de transformação e fazem saltar os disjuntores nas estações de distribuição. Nem precisam de ser as descargas mais fortes. A falta de detecção é mais flagrante nas zonas urbanizadas, então pela área da grande Lisboa já se assistiu a "festivais" de muitas dezenas de descargas e aparecem apenas meia dúzia no registo.



Mas neste caso a falha não foi só na rua nos disjuntores da distribuição (o que considero perfeitamente normal e aconteceu), mas o disjuntor que também saltou foi o cá de casa. Já havia luz na rua e nas casas em redor por isso estranhei, fui ver o quadro e o disjuntor principal estava desligado, por isso a descarga foi mesmo muito perto (como foi a minha impressão). Acerca do IPMA em tempos vinha de autocarro de uma formação que fui dar a LX e perto de Torres Vedras assiti a várias descargas, mal cheguei a casa fui ao IPMA, nem uma delas aparecia, voltei várias vezes ao site para ver se era um problema de actualização e cheguei à conclusão que era um problema de dados (nunca apareceram essas descargas).


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 23:39)

"Óscar encharcado" de hoje: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-setembro-2014.7821/page-42#post-447282


----------



## PauloAlex (27 Set 2014 às 23:46)

Acerca do seguimento, por aqui céu estrelado, 19.1ºc 91%Rh (). Uns relâmpagos espaçados e distantes a norte.


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Set 2014 às 23:47)

Os vídeos da trovoada:


----------



## Vitor TT (27 Set 2014 às 23:50)

Bem, já vi que a tarde foi fértil em acontecimentos, ia a caminho da lagoa de Albufeira quando pelas 16:30h aprox. começa a chover na zona de Fernão Ferro, mas a chegar a lagoa pouco tinha caído, havia muita água acumulada, mas possivelmente da chuva da manhã, 

quase a chegar á lagoa










esta onde se realiza o festival do Meco, a estrada estava quase seca






esta tirada pelas 19:00h 

acabei por não ir a banhos  pois estava um pouco ventoso e tinha arrefecido bem, embora a agua estava quase morna,






tirada perto da praia do Meco, um quarto de hora depois






já depois de vir do Espichel, começo a ver pequenos clarões mas eram longe, mas ainda apanhei um, pouco visivel ( não tinha tripé para ver, coloquei a máquina no tejadilho do carro, tinha pouca visibilidade do que tirava )






e assim foi um dia interessante, embora aqui pela zona costeira teve pouco significado em termos de mau tempo, o mais notável foi a diminuição da temperatura,
vamos ver como será o dia de amanhã, espero fazer Alcácer - Comporta e talvez Melides.


----------



## Candy (27 Set 2014 às 23:55)

Algumas imagens que captei hoje, ao fim do dia, no Cabo Carvoeiro. 
Umas com vista para W e outras com vista para SE.

Fica só o link do álbum, para não sobrecarregar a página.
http://imgur.com/a/fW5LJ#4


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2014 às 00:00)

Estive hoje por Lisboa por isso não vi o festival de Setúbal mas vi algum festival na margem sul a partir de Lisboa...

Shelf Cloud


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2014 às 00:09)

PauloAlex disse:


> Mas neste caso a falha não foi só na rua nos disjuntores da distribuição (o que considero perfeitamente normal e aconteceu), mas o disjuntor que também saltou foi o cá de casa.



Portanto a descarga caíu em postes bem perto e afectou especialmente o circuito dessa casa, ou então a tensão de utilização de corrente na casa estava mais perto do limite do quadro e o acréscimo fê-lo saltar.



PauloAlex disse:


> Acerca do seguimento, por aqui céu estrelado, 19.1ºc 91%Rh (). Uns relâmpagos espaçados e distantes a norte.



Aquelas células no mar continuam a resistir à dissipação, a expansão aproximou a sua periferia um pouco mais da Figueira da Foz:


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2014 às 00:19)

Vitor TT disse:


> Bem, já vi que a tarde foi fértil em acontecimentos, ia a caminho da lagoa de Albufeira quando pelas 16:30h aprox. começa a chover na zona de Fernão Ferro, mas a chegar a lagoa pouco tinha caído, havia muita água acumulada, mas possivelmente da chuva da manhã,
> esta tirada pelas 19:00h
> acabei por não ir a banhos  pois estava um pouco ventoso e tinha arrefecido bem, embora a agua estava quase morna,
> 
> ...



 Excelente, são as células que terminaram o dia entre a Ericeira e Peniche! Que belas fotos! Espectacular a última!  Bem obtido com o "material" disponível! Estas reportagens no terreno são sempre muito interessantes.


----------



## Vitor TT (28 Set 2014 às 00:24)

jonekko disse:


> Hoje pelas 15:00 fui até á Serra da Amoreira mesmo aqui em cima. Tirei umas fotos para Sul das quais deixo aqui 2. Tarde abafada por estes lados. Se a situação assim justificar vou tentar ir lá de novo tirar mais umas fotos á maçarico.



Bom spot, um bom é o de Montemor a caminho do colégio no alto, apanha-se a ponte Vasco da Gama e por ai abaixo ( quase se vê onde moro ).


----------



## bpereira (28 Set 2014 às 00:30)

StormRic disse:


> Portanto a descarga caíu em postes bem perto e afectou especialmente o circuito dessa casa, ou então a tensão de utilização de corrente na casa estava mais perto do limite do quadro e o acréscimo fê-lo saltar.
> 
> 
> 
> Aquelas células no mar continuam a resistir à dissipação, a expansão aproximou a sua periferia um pouco mais da Figueira da Foz:


Venho agora da Figueira e só se via clarões muito longe da costa.


----------



## PauloAlex (28 Set 2014 às 00:30)

StormRic disse:


> Aquelas células no mar continuam a resistir à dissipação, a expansão aproximou a sua periferia um pouco mais da Figueira da Foz:



Fui agora ali à rua e continuo a ver algumas descargas nessa zona. Falta saber o que os membros dessa área têm para reportar.


----------



## Candy (28 Set 2014 às 00:33)

StormRic disse:


> O que está a sul daí, Santa Cruz a subir para Ribamar, é espantoso. Continua a reportar! (mesmo com mosquitos e tudo...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vitor TT (28 Set 2014 às 00:34)

Nota mais significativa, ontem pelas mesmas hora tinha um registo de aprox. 17º e aparentemente a subir, agora tenho um registo já inferior aos 14º, claro que isto é medido pela "estação" Auriol do Lidl, que não prima pela exactidão, isto no local onde presentemente estou ( entre Marisol e Belverde ).


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2014 às 00:41)

Candy disse:


> Algumas imagens que captei hoje, ao fim do dia, no Cabo Carvoeiro.
> Umas com vista para W e outras com vista para SE.
> 
> Fica só o link do álbum, para não sobrecarregar a página.
> ...



 Belas fotos! Pelo menos uma delas devia estar aqui para chamar a atenção. Não consegui resistir, espero que não te importes 

Ponham os "gostos" na mensagem citada p.f. !


----------



## Gilmet (28 Set 2014 às 01:10)

StormRic disse:


> Gil, que bela foto! sortudo, daqui nada vejo...



Obrigado, StormRic. De qualquer forma não tenho tido tanta sorte como quem tem vista para o quadrante Sul, como é o seu caso, proporcionando a captação de registos espectaculares! 

---

Sigo com 16,7ºC de temperatura e 77% de humidade. A madrugada segue calma, com 1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Set 2014 às 01:21)

Por volta das 18h na Amadora estava assim... 











Para oriente estava assim...





Para norte 





Para sul





Tarde mais calma do que eu pensava, não choveu nada só se via relâmpagos


----------



## Candy (28 Set 2014 às 01:21)

Fiz um video quando fui buscar jantar.
Gravei uma volta pela marginal que circunda a península. Pode-se ver que um pouco por toda a volta tínhamos festa de luzes. Infelizmente tinha de ir para casa ou passavam todos fome!  Se não teria parado na marginal a gravar o espectáculo a Oeste.
Comecei a gravar, às 20h40, no lado norte já dentro das muralhas de Peniche, dei a volta de norte para sul e parei no centro da cidade.
Foi a esta hora que começou o grande festival por aqui. Foi mais luzes do que barulho. Pouco se ouviu.

O video é um pouco longo... conduzir e filmar ao mesmo tempo não se revelou fácil, à noite e sem luzes na estrada. Fica a boa vontade. Na próxima vez levo alguém para filmar.
Ao minuto 1.45 penso ser o mais forte que apanhei. Sem luz é difícil ver p'ra onde estou a apontar. humpf...

O Video está deitado, mas no youtube já o girei. Diz que leva uns minutos até ficar bem.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Set 2014 às 01:27)

Depois dei um saltinho até à Expo / Parque das Nações ás 19h e a vista não era lá muito boa...










Aqui consegue-se ver parte da ponta da bigorna para Norte / Sacavém





Para o lado do Montijo o céu estava mais que negro e via-se atividade elétrica daqui









Desculpem a má qualidade das imagens mas mal havia luz...
Mais uma coisa:
ESTÃO MOSQUITOS EM TODO O LADO, JÁ É IRRITANTE


----------



## david 6 (28 Set 2014 às 01:47)

que interessante a media por esta zona e´ +ou- 30mm e algo, vou com 93.5mm 

actual: 15.2ºC 95% Hr


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2014 às 02:12)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Depois dei um saltinho até à Expo / Parque das Nações ás 19h e a vista não era lá muito boa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O Imgur, onde as fotos estão alojadas, permite muito facilmente redimensionar as imagens. A dimensão excessiva é um dos aspectos que retira interesse e qualidade a uma imagem, além de tornar muito lento o carregamento/actualização da página e as respostas à mensagem.

Então para redimensionar no Imgur faz-se assim:
- clicar na miniatura da imagem para vê-la em seleção individual;
- colocando o ponteiro do rato sobre a imagem, aparece no canto inferior direito um rectângulo/menu "options" com duas opções;
- escolher nesse menu a opção "edit image";
- a imagem aparece sobre um fundo de xadrez;
- no canto superior direito estão as dimensões correntes da imagem, em pixéis (horizontal x vertical) e uma caixa de selecção "lock proportions" que deve sempre ficar selecionada ("check");
- escrever na caixa da dimensão horizontal (o número da esquerda), a nova dimensão: recomenda-se 800 em geral, especialmente para imagens de baixa qualidade original, como as de telemóveis. Se as imagens tiverem boa qualidade original pode-se escrever dimensões maiores, 1000, 1200, 1500, 1600 mas não é recomendável maior do que 1600 ( e já é muito!); não é preciso rescrever a outra dimensão se a caixa "lock proportions" estiver selecionada (recomendado);
- clicar no botão "Apply", no canto superior esquerdo; a imagem é redimensionada;
- clicar no botão "Save", no friso superior;


----------



## Candy (28 Set 2014 às 02:34)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Depois dei um saltinho até à Expo / Parque das Nações ás 19h e a vista não era lá muito boa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




O Cabo Carvoeiro também estava empestado de mosquitos. Vim pra casa às 21h00 e alguns vieram comigo. Acabei agora de tirar dois mosquitos do cabelo! Pode parecer anedota, mas não é!


----------



## kelinha (28 Set 2014 às 04:35)

PauloAlex disse:


> Fui agora ali à rua e continuo a ver algumas descargas nessa zona. Falta saber o que os membros dessa área têm para reportar.



Aqui na Guia estava mesmo a Este dessa célula. Nada de mais. Só se viam muitos clarões pró lado do mar, mas nem se ouvia trovejar.

Aliás, no geral foi um dia calmo. Por volta das 18h formou-se aquela célula ligeiramente a NO daqui que gerou uma constante trovoada com uns belos relâmpagos, mas durou meia hora.
Pelas 20h choveu intensamente uns 20min e foi isso.

Neste momento há estrelas no céu e está tudo calmíssimo.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Set 2014 às 08:37)

Boas,

Minima: *14,7ºC*
Actual: *16,6ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2014 às 10:09)

Ainda umas fotos de ontem, captadas no IPMA, da Shelf-Cloud visivel sobre o Montijo.











Mais fotos e em tamanho maior aqui:

www.extrematmosfera.com

https://www.flickr.com/photos/extrematmosfera/sets/72157648130536045/


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Set 2014 às 10:55)

20,3ºC

Belo dia.
____

A 50 kms a SO daqui, existem algumas celulas, aquilo está um pouco estatico.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Set 2014 às 11:28)

Mínima de 14.3ºC.

O dia segue agradável com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Set 2014 às 12:02)

Ontem a chuva que veio mal deu para molhar o chão, e hoje está um  bom dia de sol.
25.3°C


----------



## PDias (28 Set 2014 às 12:09)

Bom dia,

por aqui ontem nada a assinalar ao nível de chuva (apenas meros pingos) ou vento,  só os roncos da trovoada ao longe.
Hoje dia bonito com sol e algumas nuvens e estão neste momento 22,8ºC sem vento.
A única coisa a assinalar é a quantidade de moscas e mosquitos que já irrita.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Set 2014 às 12:13)

Bom dia.

Hoje o dia parece mais calmo, estando nublado e fresco.

22.0ºC actuais.


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2014 às 13:31)

Em Odivelas, começou a pingar.

Está uma célula aqui em crescimento.


----------



## c.bernardino (28 Set 2014 às 13:34)

Aqui em pinheiro de loures (não muito longe de Odivela) caiu um brutal aguaceiro. 4,4 mm em muito poucos minutos.
o crescimento da célula vê-se muito bem do satélite


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Set 2014 às 13:36)

Boas celulas a Este da minha localização,observo alguma escuridão.


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2014 às 13:43)

Vai chovendo com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Set 2014 às 13:50)

Chove também aqui em Loures.


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2014 às 14:04)

Continua a chuva moderada (pingos grandes)













EDIT (14h05): Chove agora com muita intensidade!


----------



## jonekko (28 Set 2014 às 14:11)

Chove com alguma intensidade na ramada


----------



## Prates (28 Set 2014 às 14:18)

Começou a pingar agora na Póvoa de Santa Iria https://flic.kr/p/pp11p1
https://flic.kr/p/p9xDBN


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2014 às 14:22)

AnDré disse:


> Em Odivelas, começou a pingar.
> 
> Está uma célula aqui em crescimento.





jonas_87 disse:


> Boas celulas a Este da minha localização,observo alguma escuridão.





AnDré disse:


> Vai chovendo com alguma intensidade.





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Chove também aqui em Loures.



Boas tardes

Vista dessa célula desde Carcavelos, aparece isolada, o resto do céu está praticamente limpo com excepção do horizonte de NO a ESE com alguns cumulus distantes:





Radar das 14h00 (13:00utc)





Foi das primeiras células aqui na região centro, a actividade migrou de outra a OSO, mais perto de Sintra.
Célula de Sintra às 13h20 locais:


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2014 às 14:37)

Pela última imagem de radar as células aproximaram-se mais de Lisboa e nasceu outra mais a norte.
Ainda não foi registada actividade eléctrica, segundo o detector do IPMA.
Movimento geral é efectivamente para SE, já deve ter chovido em Lisboa, pouco.

Seguir em http://www.sat24.com/zoomloop.aspx?ir=false&region=eu&lat=40&lon=-8

Nova célula a oeste de Loures, NE de Sintra, parece mais forte.


----------



## Geiras (28 Set 2014 às 14:41)




----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2014 às 14:53)

Geiras disse:


>



Boa infografia!

Atenção, quem chegou ao seguimento agora, isto foi *ontem* !


----------



## Tufao André (28 Set 2014 às 15:23)

Boa tarde!
Há cerca de 1h atrás começou a cair um forte e duradouro aguaceiro que so terminou 30 minutos depois! N ocorreu trovoada...
Em comparação com o dia de ontem, é curioso que apesar de ter trovejado bastante ontem, choveu bastante mais neste aguaceiro do que durante todo o dia de ontem!
Por agora tudo calmo e o ceu mantém-se muito nublado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Set 2014 às 15:30)

Encontrei este fantástico vídeo no YouTube.


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2014 às 15:43)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Encontrei este fantástico vídeo no YouTube.



Bom vídeo acelerado, e até parece que havia certa rotação de toda a célula.


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2014 às 15:51)

Tufao André disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Há cerca de 1h atrás começou a cair um forte e duradouro aguaceiro que so terminou 30 minutos depois! N ocorreu trovoada...
> Em comparação com o dia de ontem, é curioso que apesar de ter trovejado bastante ontem, choveu bastante mais neste aguaceiro do que durante todo o dia de ontem!
> Por agora tudo calmo e o ceu mantém-se muito nublado.



Interessante informação!

Entretanto mantém-se uma célula a norte daqui e apareceu outra bem mais forte ali ao que me parece entre Loures e Arruda.





É notável como a convecção hoje está alinhada com a orografia:


----------



## Tufao André (28 Set 2014 às 15:57)

Interessante imagem de satélite! 
De facto o ceu esta carregado a norte daqui, para os lados de Loures, Odivelas... O sol já vai aparecendo por aqui.
A ver se chega aqui alguma coisa novamente!


----------



## MSantos (28 Set 2014 às 15:58)

Boa tarde!

Ao contrario de ontem hoje aqui pelas lezírias estamos a ter um dia calmo em termos meteorológicos, ainda não houve precipitação, alguns cumulus, para já inofensivos vão-se desenvolvendo no céu.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Set 2014 às 16:20)

21,7ºC


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2014 às 16:32)

Vento de NO dissipou totalmente a nublosidade que permanecia a norte de Carcavelos. As células alinham-se agora sobre a linha de alturas entre Odivelas, a norte de Lisboa, e o maciço calcáreo, a sul de Leiria. Situação bem mais calma do que a dos dias precedentes. A não ser para quem esteja mesmo debaixo daqueles aguaceiros (ainda não há registo de trovoadas), está um belo domingo de verão!




Nota-se que o vento de NO está a empurrar a convecção para o interior e que esta se agarra às serras do litoral:





Bom dia de praia para todo o litoral, atrevo-me a dizer


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2014 às 17:13)

Nesta altura em que faltam apenas 4 horas para terminar, deve ser referido que o aviso amarelo para todos os distritos em que vigorava foi actualizado às 15h50 e mantido até às 21h, mas com início às 16h.
Até este momento não há registo, que eu tenha conhecimento, de qualquer evento que se enquadrasse dentro das características dos avisos que vigoravam até agora. Mas as horas mais activas são daqui até ao crepúsculo, logo deve manter-se a vigilância para as zonas afastadas da costa, uma vez que para o litoral  está a revelar-se difícil, ou inexistente, a geração de qualquer convecção.

Imagem das 16H50 locais: os ecos de radar estão mais esparsos e menos intensos.





As últimas descargas elétricas foram registadas até às 8H40, sobre o mar ao largo de Aveiro. Desde aí nada está registado e acredito que se deve a efectivamente nenhuma ter ocorrido.


----------



## david 6 (28 Set 2014 às 17:24)

escuro a aproximar se a NW, finalmente estão a passar o Tejo para este lado


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2014 às 17:34)

david 6 disse:


> escuro a aproximar se a NW, finalmente estão a passar o Tejo para este lado



O vento de NO a empurrar tudo para o interior. Mas parece que as células se dissipam neste deslocamento, a menos que encontrem orografia importante onde se organizam em células maiores, como se pode observar sobre a cordilheira central.
Portanto, no caso de Coruche... não acredito que resistam, vão dissipar-se.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Set 2014 às 17:45)

*21,3ºC * e vento moderado.


----------



## david 6 (28 Set 2014 às 17:48)

vista para norte está assim






edit: vento e humidade aumentaram, temperatura desce, nota se um pouco o arco iris lá ao fundo, mas o aguaceiro vai passar a norte daqui, e´ pena era a minha única esperança de hoje


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2014 às 18:13)

david 6 disse:


> vista para norte está assim
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A minha "solidariedade"  ...mas parece que esteve quase aí, lá mais para cima no entanto, Tomar talvez, caíu bem:





Alguém a seguir em Tomar?


----------



## david 6 (28 Set 2014 às 18:14)

ta a dar para umas fotos interessantes


----------



## david 6 (28 Set 2014 às 18:18)

StormRic disse:


> A minha "solidariedade"  ...mas parece que esteve quase aí, lá mais para cima no entanto, Tomar talvez, caíu bem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tomar vai com 7mm


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2014 às 18:22)

david 6 disse:


> tomar vai com 7mm



Onde viste o registo?





Lá está a manchinha que está a dar as boas fotos aí pela Fajarda. Não caíu pinga alguma mesmo?


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2014 às 18:25)

Vale a pena ver a animação de satélite e observar o efeito de onda orográfica das nuvens sobre a cordilheira central, empurradas pelo NO !

http://www.sat24.com/zoomloop.aspx?ir=false&region=eu&lat=40&lon=-8


----------



## david 6 (28 Set 2014 às 18:30)

StormRic disse:


> Onde viste o registo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vi aqui: http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=tomar

está a pingar agora


----------



## david 6 (28 Set 2014 às 18:39)

pelo radar parece que foi mesmo para cima de Coruche, ve se um pouco de arco iris para aquele lado, depois vemos se coruche acumulou algo, por aqui continua a pingar, molha um pouco o chão mas não passa disso, vou agora para Lisboa, portanto ate ja


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Set 2014 às 19:03)

O vento está a cair, perspectiva-se uma madrugada um pouco mais fresca que a anterior, as inversões vão se fazer sentir nos sítios do costume.

Amanha ao final da madrugada vou passar num pequeno vale perto da Amoreia,Estoril para ver a diferença em ºC comparativamente com Alcabideche.
No passado mês cheguei a fazer isso e a diferença foi interessante, 4ºC a menos, vamos ver  como será amanhã.

https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.7181...m4!1e1!3m2!1s53hYFoBMFZKfcIizv7fK9w!2e0?hl=en
___

*19,1ºC*


----------



## CptRena (28 Set 2014 às 21:04)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Encontrei este fantástico vídeo no YouTube.



O vídeo retrata a célula que passou ontem pela Península de Setúbal, para quem não se apercebeu pelo facto de ter sido postado hoje.
Trata-se da célula da qual já foram colocadas neste tópico fotografias pelo miguel e pelo ecobcg da shelf cloud brutal que se formou.




StormRic disse:


> Bom vídeo acelerado, e até parece que havia certa rotação de toda a célula.



Parece, e havia mesmo. O doppler confirmou que houve a presença de mesociclone nessa célula.


----------



## david 6 (28 Set 2014 às 21:22)

david 6 disse:


> pelo radar parece que foi mesmo para cima de Coruche, ve se um pouco de arco iris para aquele lado, depois vemos se coruche acumulou algo, por aqui continua a pingar, molha um pouco o chão mas não passa disso, vou agora para Lisboa, portanto ate ja



coruche depois acumulou 1.5mm

PS: ja tou em Lisboa agora


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Set 2014 às 21:31)

StormRic disse:


> O Imgur, onde as fotos estão alojadas, permite muito facilmente redimensionar as imagens. A dimensão excessiva é um dos aspectos que retira interesse e qualidade a uma imagem, além de tornar muito lento o carregamento/actualização da página e as respostas à mensagem.
> 
> Então para redimensionar no Imgur faz-se assim:
> - clicar na miniatura da imagem para vê-la em seleção individual;
> ...



Muito obrigado!
Isso vai ser muito util para melhorar a qualidade das fotos!


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Set 2014 às 21:33)

Candy disse:


> O Cabo Carvoeiro também estava empestado de mosquitos. Vim pra casa às 21h00 e alguns vieram comigo. Acabei agora de tirar dois mosquitos do cabelo! Pode parecer anedota, mas não é!



É verdade, um mosquito estava no meu braço e estava a tentar tira-lo mas nem voava! Tive quase que dançar para ele sair! E era um mosquito bem grande! É o que dá este tempo tropical ultimamente...espero que melhore e comece a ficar mais frio


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Set 2014 às 21:55)

Bem por aqui o dia foi calmo. Por volta da 1h estava uma bela noite de Verão, temperaturas no 16ºC, céu limpo e estrelado com a lua nova a desvendar-se...
Depois durante o dia alguma nebulosidade, por volta das 15h havia mais e acentuou-se uma descida de temperatura, que normalmente é seguido de chuva o que não ocorreu, voltando a temperatura a subir às 16h... Agora parece que as 3 semanas quase seguidas de chuva torrencial, trovoadas e clima instável deram tréguas para um inicio de Outubro calmo e soalheiro, já preveem 27ºC para a semana! Espero que se mantenha assim por enquanto porque já estava farto de chuva... Calor em Outubro o que já é normal em quase todos os anos! Sistema de Alta Pressão espero que te mantenhas durante algum tempo!


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2014 às 01:46)

Aspectos dominantes do dia de ontem, domingo, aqui em Carcavelos:

À hora da culminação para sul, sol muito forte, neblina no horizonte, cumulus





Ao mesmo tempo, para norte, células de aguaceiros moderados ou pontualmente fortes tinham surgido entre Sintra e Loures





Com o avançar da tarde, tudo foi dissipado restando alguns pequenos cumulus "teimosos" a nordeste





Pôr-do-sol a revelar as constantes nuvens convectivas sobre o mar (água do mar com anomalia positiva de temperatura de cerca de 2º, o principal gerador da instabilidade de Setembro)





Ao crepúsculo cirrus no horizonte do quadrante sul deslocavam-se de SO para NE a grande distância (aproximadamente ao largo do litoral Algarvio)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Set 2014 às 07:44)

Bom dia.

A manhã inicia-se com céu limpo e vento nulo.

Mínima de 15.8ºC.


----------



## Maria Papoila (29 Set 2014 às 09:19)

Bom dia, 
Aqui no Marquês manhã agradável com céu pouco nublado, pouco vento e 18º. Ontem dia fantástico na Ericeira com a temperatura do ar e da água como nunca esteve no Verão. As ondas, certinhas, estavam tipo coca-cola. Que fim de semana tão agradável.



StormRic disse:


> E fotos?



Tinha o iphone a carregar no meu carro que estava do lado oposto da auto-caravana e a chuva era diluviana. Mesmo assim não sei se teria coragem de me por a tirar fotos. É que gosto de meteorologia e tenho aprendido imenso aqui no Forum mas nunca vou ser um meteolouco (e naquela tarde em Ribeira tinha de se ser o mais louco dos meteoloucos para filmar ou fotografar). Aquilo metia respeito pois os relâmpagos rasgavam o céu cinzento chumbo (tanto do lado do mar como do vale de Stº. Isidoro) e logo escassos segundos depois estalava a bomba. Passou-se bem o tempo pois na pequena salinha estavam só amigos (rapazes sem medo) em amena cavaqueira por entre a colecção de pranchas _retro_ empilhadas no "corredor". Disseram-me que não havia nenhum problema pois as rodas são de borracha - escolhi acreditar !!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Set 2014 às 12:49)

O dia hoje acordou com um nevoeiro cerrado, mas depressa se dissipou, dando lugar a um bom dia de sol, com a temperatura a rondar os 30ºC.


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2014 às 13:19)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O dia hoje acordou com um nevoeiro cerrado, mas depressa se dissipou, dando lugar a um bom dia de sol, com a temperatura a rondar os 30ºC.



 30ºC ? Não será engano? Deve ser 20º...


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Set 2014 às 13:25)

Céu pouco nublado e 26.6ºC neste momento.

Dia agradável.


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2014 às 13:42)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Bom dia,
> Aqui no Marquês manhã agradável com céu pouco nublado, pouco vento e 18º. Ontem dia fantástico na Ericeira com a temperatura do ar e da água como nunca esteve no Verão. As ondas, certinhas, estavam tipo coca-cola. Que fim de semana tão agradável.
> 
> 
> ...



Os veículos com habitáculo metálico, automóveis, caravanas, etc proporcionam uma protecção contra as descargas eléctricas e não é por terem rodas de borracha mas sim devido a um efeito chamado de "gaiola de Faraday" que faz as cargas eléctricas distribuirem-se pelo exterior da "gaiola", não entrando no seu interior e portanto não atingindo quem lá estiver. No entanto é mesmo necessário que o material que forma o habitáculo seja metálico. Se fôr fibra de vidro o efeito não existe pois aquela é um fraco condutor eléctrico. As rodas de borracha nada protegem, basta perceber que um raio foi capaz de atravessar centenas de metros pelo ar até chegar ao impacto e não serão os poucos centímetros de distância ao solo proporcionados pelas rodas que o impedirão de chegar à terra usando o veículo como parte do seu percurso! Mesmo assim a protecção dada pelo efeito de "gaiola" necessita que não haja janelas abertas e que quem estiver no interior não esteja a tocar nas partes do veículo que constituem o invólucro, nem em dispositivos com conductividade elevada ligados ao veículo (dispositivos com fio, volante, fechos de portas, etc).
A atitude de resguardo é muito recomendável, e nem mesmo os "meteoloucos" se expôem a riscos como se possa pensar, até porque são normalmente bons conhecedores desses riscos e perigos, talvez mais do que a maioria das pessoas.


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2014 às 14:41)

CptRena disse:


> indíviduos, com tendências claramente suicidas, se foram colocar no terraço do IPMA



 no entanto se o terraço estiver rodeado de postes ou antenas altas, logicamente com pára-raios instalados, eles podiam estar na zona de protecção. A propósito, essa zona não é definida por um cone de eixo no pára-raios e de geratriz rectilínea, como muitas vezes já vi descrita, mas sim uma geratriz em arco com concavidade voltada para cima, ou seja, a protecção é na verdade mais restrita do que a do cone tradicional.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Set 2014 às 17:29)

Tendências suicidas? Não diria tanto...
As descargas eléctricas estavam ainda muito longe e com pouca frequência (até se custavam a filmar), a shelf evoluía relativamente devagar e com maior actividade na margem Sul, na zona de Montijo, Moita, etc...... digamos que era um "perigo" (se é que alguém esteve em perigo) relativamente controlado... se as condições fossem mais agressivas, aí sim, as coisas poderiam ser mais complicadas... o que não foi, de longe, o caso. 



CptRena disse:


> Aí é que se engana.  Eu bem vi o que se passou no passado Sábado, com uma trovoada a poucos km e uns indíviduos, com tendências claramente suicidas, se foram colocar no terraço do IPMA para fazer uns excelentes apanhados da supercélula que estava em aproximação.
> 
> B....


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Set 2014 às 17:42)

Boas tardes,

Resumo de hoje (dados do _datalogger_)


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Set 2014 às 21:16)

Hoje foi um dia calmo, poucas nuvens, Amadora a chegar aos 26ºC e o ínicio de Outubro promete bom tempo e com temperaturas consideravelmente altas para o dia 1 de Outubro!






Amadora chega aos 30ºC dia 1, e pelo que vi Beja vai chegar aos 34ºC! Imagino ainda mais no interior...
Pelos vistos só dia 8 volta a chuva em todo o país...
Sinceramente já estou um bocado farto de calor, queria aquele sol de Inverno a aquecer quando está frio


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Set 2014 às 21:59)

Boa noite,

Por aqui: 

Céu practicamente limpo
Vento muito fraco
*16,9ºC*
*90% HR*


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (29 Set 2014 às 23:52)

Por aqui, noite fresca mas agradável 

Parece que a partir da próxima semana a instabilidade regressa, por isso é de aproveitar estes diazitos!

Dados actuais (Mafra - 23h50):

T= 18,5ºC
Humidade 83%
Cobertura de nuvens: 0%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: < 10%
Precipitação actual (mm): -.-
Precipitação (mm/últimas 3h)= -.-

Visibilidade de 10 km
Índice de UV = baixo: 0

Vento= N - 12,9 km/h
PA= 1024,1 mBar
__________________

*30/09*:
Nascer do Sol: 07h32
Pôr do Sol: 19h21
Lua: Quarto crescente, idade de 5.8 dias e luminosidade de 30,6%.
Solstício de Inverno: 21/12 - 23h03 (UTC)


----------



## StormRic (30 Set 2014 às 01:07)

O dia de ontem aqui em Carcavelos descrito em imagens:

Na culminação, sol muito forte, calor de verão





Para a tarde, alguns cumulus inofensivos para SE





Ao pôr-do-sol apareceram no horizonte nuvens altas bastante espessas, a cerca de duas centenas de quilómetros, em deslocamento de ONO para ESE









Imagens de satélite enquadrando a hora do ocaso, mostravam essas nuvens, bem longe da costa








01:00 Neste momento essas nuvens altas já chegaram:





Nas três imagens, destaque para as células no Mediterrâneo, a afectar o sul de França:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-europa-2014.7465/page-71#post-447544


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Set 2014 às 07:40)

Bons dias.

A manhã inicia-se com céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas.

Mínima de 15.7ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Set 2014 às 12:50)

Uma manhã calma, céu sempre acompanhado de cirrus e calor a aumentar, um céu tão azul como no Verão que dá vontade de ir à praia! As nuvens cirrus estão já a desvanecer e provavelmente não deve haver nuvens à tarde.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (30 Set 2014 às 13:08)

"Impactos de tempestades no litoral português" são tema de colóquio

http://www.cm-peniche.pt/News/newsdetail.aspx?news=0f5fdb4a-7453-48c2-b624-d7036ca7e5f5


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Set 2014 às 13:12)

As nuvens altas que permanecem desde o início do dia impedem que a temperatura suba, estando neste momento 21.7ºC.

O dia está fresco e húmido, com 80% de HR actual.


----------



## celsomartins84 (30 Set 2014 às 15:01)

Uma das excelentes fotos de sábado à noite no Baleal para mais tarde recordar.  .


----------



## StormRic (30 Set 2014 às 15:13)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Uma das excelentes fotos de sábado à noite no Baleal para mais tarde recordar.  .



 Excelente! É possível saber a hora e minuto aproximado? De que local exactamente foi tirada a foto? As descargas foram simultâneas ou acumuladas pela longa exposição?


----------



## StormRic (30 Set 2014 às 15:26)

AndréFrade disse:


> As nuvens altas que permanecem desde o início do dia impedem que a temperatura suba, estando neste momento 21.7ºC.
> 
> O dia está fresco e húmido, com 80% de HR actual.



Precisamente. Na animação de satélite nota-se que a permanência das nuvens altas se deve a ter aparecido o que parece ser um vórtice ou um vale em altitude:
http://www.sat24.com/zoomloop.aspx?ir=false&region=eu&lat=39&lon=-9












Estão a produzir um Halo solar 22º


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Set 2014 às 19:47)

Eu a pensar que as nuvens altas iam desaparecer mas não! Quase que tapavam o céu todo aqui na Amadora! Temperaturas aqui chegaram ao previsto, 26,1ºC e temperaturas minimas continuam bastante altas e já estamos ao lado de Outubro! 

Nos próximos dias o mesmo acontece, temperaturas a rondas os 30ºC e minimas a rondar os 18ºC. As amplitudes térmicas diárias andam normais, fresco de manhã, calor abrasador à tarde... Bons dias de Verão a todos!


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2014 às 04:21)

Setembro despediu-se com um belo dia de Verão. Vento fraco, de noroeste um pouco moderado ao cair da noite (em Lisboa, no alto de Monsanto). As nuvens altas mantiveram-se durante todo o dia mas mais esparsas ao poente.
O céu para SE ao poente foi assim, visto do anfiteatro Keil do Amaral no Alto da Ajuda/Monsanto:


----------

